# THe TTC support group. Buddies wanted!!!-6 BFPS already!



## DrGomps

Hi ladies! I am SO excited to be in the tww! 6 days earlier then last cycle!! If i conceive this baby would be due christmas...AAH!!!

Would love some buddies to go through the next tww with! :flower:

Marinewag :bfp:
DrGomps :bfp:
qtnurse :bfp:
KatieKatie :bfp:
MiaHop :bfp:
SloppyJoe :bfp:


----------



## Kino

I'll be your buddy!...I'm 3 dpo today!...my due date would be Dec 24 which is so crazy haha. 

I've just started ttc again this month after dh and I decided to stop for a while for various reasons. 

So more or less just trying To get back into the swing of things and this is my first month charting and temping so it's been really interesting!!

Goodluck!!!


----------



## mimdan

Me me me lol, I too am looking for tww buddies, can I join ? I'm 1DPO :)


----------



## augustluvers

AHHHH!!!!! I'm so happy to see other's 1-3dpo today! :happydance:

I'm 2 dpo today with an estimated due date of Christmas day if I'm pregnant this cycle :happydance::happydance: I usually get bloated right after ovulations so as of today I'm bloated. But this is normal or me. My fertility specialist told me once that it's because my body naturally produces a lot of progesterone. :shrug:

I was scheduled to have an IUI in March but my cycle got cancelled due to over stimulating. My period came a week early and I was told to take a month off of treatments and to return on April 15th for a blood test, if I'm not pregnant than I'll be starting my IVF process, but I NEVER EVER EVER thought that I would ovulate, so I'm extremely excited and hopeful that I may not need IVF after all. Here's to hoping, right? :cloud9:


----------



## DrGomps

Kino said:


> I'll be your buddy!...I'm 3 dpo today!...my due date would be Dec 24 which is so crazy haha.
> 
> I've just started ttc again this month after dh and I decided to stop for a while for various reasons.
> 
> So more or less just trying To get back into the swing of things and this is my first month charting and temping so it's been really interesting!!
> 
> Goodluck!!!

Yay welcome!!! Are you ttc # 1??



mimdan said:


> Me me me lol, I too am looking for tww buddies, can I join ? I'm 1DPO :)


welcome!!! are you ttc # 1??



augustluvers said:


> AHHHH!!!!! I'm so happy to see other's 1-3dpo today! :happydance:
> 
> I'm 2 dpo today with an estimated due date of Christmas day if I'm pregnant this cycle :happydance::happydance: I usually get bloated right after ovulations so as of today I'm bloated. But this is normal or me. My fertility specialist told me once that it's because my body naturally produces a lot of progesterone. :shrug:
> 
> I was scheduled to have an IUI in March but my cycle got cancelled due to over stimulating. My period came a week early and I was told to take a month off of treatments and to return on April 15th for a blood test, if I'm not pregnant than I'll be starting my IVF process, but I NEVER EVER EVER thought that I would ovulate, so I'm extremely excited and hopeful that I may not need IVF after all. Here's to hoping, right? :cloud9:

 fx'ed this natural cycle works for you! How cool would it be to have a christmas baby??? :flower:

---------

AFM, I am ttc # 2, since October (went off the Minipill in September). I had lactational amenorhea for quite awhile, had my first period in december and had a mc in Jan....

this cycle I used clomid, EPO, fish oil, mucinex, preseed, softcups, acupuncture, OPKs, bbt and a ferning microscope...first month using the microscope...and second month of acupuncture and clomid. The acupuncture made me O 6 days earlier then last cycle (I oed on CD 18 vs Cd 24!). We only dtd twice during my fertile period, I usually like to do it 4 x...but we will see...I have heard that every other day is best for sperm quality...we will see...I wasn't expecting to O early, but I got my ferns before my positive OPK...I should have known that meant O was near, but I have never done the ferning before, so I didn't know when that mean O would occur...

anywho...2 DPO, having TONS of lotiony CM (sorry TMI :winkwink:) Yesterday I was feeling sick and tired...hopefully these are good signs, though I know its way to early to SS, at least its a sign of strong Ovulation...my temp is WAY up. Should have crosshairs tomorrow. :D


----------



## Electricat

I'm back again with new cycle...3 DPO today. :coffee:


----------



## MiaHop

Hey All,

I'd like to join. I'm 3DPO today as well. 
Should be testing around April 15th (but will probably start a lot earlier hehe).
Finally got to see crosshairs on my chart today...so excited!


----------



## mnicole

I am also 2 (maybe 3) DPO as of today, woohoo!! I am also earlier than last cycle, only about 4 days, but still, it's exciting to have a shorter cycle than what I've been experiencing lately. My EDD is set to be Christmas Day also, if this is my lucky cycle. I am going into this TWW a lot more relaxed than usual, it feels good. I vowed to not stress or put pressure on myself, as that doesn't help the outcome...what will be, will be. I have to say though, I don't feel super positive about this being my time. I suppose if things go as I hope, then it will be an amazing surprise!!! 
Good luck to all of us on getting through this torturous 2 weeks!!


----------



## mnicole

One more thing, I am new to charting. What are the cross hairs?? I am using countown to pregnancy, as well as fertility friend. On FF, there is no coverline, ovulation line, nothing but the lines I put in for my temps each day. There is a VERY obvious shift at CD16-17 though. I don't get it, haha!


----------



## Electricat

mnicole said:


> One more thing, I am new to charting. What are the cross hairs?? I am using countown to pregnancy, as well as fertility friend. On FF, there is no coverline, ovulation line, nothing but the lines I put in for my temps each day. There is a VERY obvious shift at CD16-17 though. I don't get it, haha!

FF will give you crosshairs when you've had three post O higher temps =)


----------



## TTC..HMandTS

I am 1-3 dpo ill join, the suspense of waiting to test is killing me


----------



## Rae.Rae

I'm 4dpo and the wait is a killer... lol, I'll join you all.


----------



## DrGomps

Electricat said:


> I'm back again with new cycle...3 DPO today. :coffee:

yay! We are synced up again! Fx'ed this is our month!



MiaHop said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'd like to join. I'm 3DPO today as well.
> Should be testing around April 15th (but will probably start a lot earlier hehe).
> Finally got to see crosshairs on my chart today...so excited!

welcome!!
yay for crosshairs!! I am hoping for mine tomorrow!!



mnicole said:


> I am also 2 (maybe 3) DPO as of today, woohoo!! I am also earlier than last cycle, only about 4 days, but still, it's exciting to have a shorter cycle than what I've been experiencing lately. My EDD is set to be Christmas Day also, if this is my lucky cycle. I am going into this TWW a lot more relaxed than usual, it feels good. I vowed to not stress or put pressure on myself, as that doesn't help the outcome...what will be, will be. I have to say though, I don't feel super positive about this being my time. I suppose if things go as I hope, then it will be an amazing surprise!!!
> Good luck to all of us on getting through this torturous 2 weeks!!

love your laid back attitude about it...I am so neurotic about TTC> :wacko: 





mnicole said:


> One more thing, I am new to charting. What are the cross hairs?? I am using countown to pregnancy, as well as fertility friend. On FF, there is no coverline, ovulation line, nothing but the lines I put in for my temps each day. There is a VERY obvious shift at CD16-17 though. I don't get it, haha!

crosshairs are the red lines that show the coverline/ovulation date...you need 3 high temps post ovulation to get them! 



Electricat said:


> mnicole said:
> 
> 
> One more thing, I am new to charting. What are the cross hairs?? I am using countown to pregnancy, as well as fertility friend. On FF, there is no coverline, ovulation line, nothing but the lines I put in for my temps each day. There is a VERY obvious shift at CD16-17 though. I don't get it, haha!
> 
> FF will give you crosshairs when you've had three post O higher temps =)Click to expand...

 Wss^



TTC..HMandTS said:


> I am 1-3 dpo ill join, the suspense of waiting to test is killing me


yay!! Welcome!! Its killing me too!!



Rae.Rae said:


> I'm 4dpo and the wait is a killer... lol, I'll join you all.


welcome! THe wait drives me MAD!!!


----------



## DrGomps

what does everyone got going on this weekend??? I have alot of work to do as I have an advisory meeting in a week (I am a PhD student in neuroscience) so I am a bit swamped...not sure if that will make time pass faster or slower...probably slower. :dohh:


----------



## Electricat

I'm spending my weekend with OH's children - they've been with us all week for Easter break. Gonna go swimming tomorrow as I just taught them to swim the other day (with arm floaters), and they love it!

My kids have been baby swimmers so to me it's a bit odd with children who are afraid of water, but I'm quite proud of how I got them to relax and learn after just a few minutes with me. (Their father has struggled with even getting them in a pool).

Rrest of the weekend (and Sunday when they go back to their mother) I'll be TWW obsessing I guess :dohh:


----------



## Pearls18

Can I join in please? Feeling a little lonely as I mostly know WTT girls but have unexpectedly come here early. I don't even know if I have a good shot, a condom split 4 days before ovulation (we were waiting until after March to avoid Christmas lol, but would be thrilled!) I'm trying to act cool and not think about it, but as DS was unplanned this is my first TWW and I can't stop thinking about it!!!


----------



## Kino

Hey! I'm am ttc #1!!

Trying desperately not to symptom spot and I think I'm doing a good job but I find I only notice my post ovulation cramping when I'm ttc! And I'm having a lot of it this month and now I feel like I'm coming down with a cold. I hate how everything turns into a potential symptom when in reality I KNOW that at 3dpo you wont feel symptoms! 

ahhh! We drive ourselves crazy :) 

As for the weekend...taking things low key...going to a small party this evening and relaxing the rest of the weekend as I've been feeling really tired lately! 

Goodluck everyone!!!


----------



## Leti

Hello ladies,

I'm also 2dpo today, ttc since Sep last year on and off. I promise myself I would not become obsessive this time, but who knows!!! I used an opk for the first time this cycle so lets see how that goes. Good luck and lots of baby dust to all of us!!!!


----------



## TTC..HMandTS

I'm a night shift worker at a bowling ally so work n sleeping for me


----------



## Leti

I'm doing my taxes this weekend!!!! been procrastinating .. bah..


----------



## cyncity

Hi all,

I'd also like to join! I am 3dpo and TTC #2. Also currently still breastfeeding so hoping that won't be an issue for us.

Good luck ladies :flower:


----------



## cyncity

oops, I meant to say TTC #3... mother of the year right here, haha


----------



## KerryGold

:wave: Hi DrG! Who thought we'd both be back here again? Not fair eh? :cry:

Hi all!

I had a MC a month ago at 11 weeks and am trying to catch the egg before even getting an AF.

OPK was almost positive Tuesday night and I has a really strong pain over night and into the morning, so I hope that was ov.

Yesterday I had a load of snot-looking CM which I only ever had before in January with my :angel: baby Button. Hoping it's a good sign.

I have suffered with dizziness before getting a :bfp: with both previous pregnancies so I won't test unless that starts up. 10DPO is my testing day limit. No dizziness, I'll wait it out for the :witch:

xXx


----------



## MiaHop

DrGomps said:


> what does everyone got going on this weekend??? I have alot of work to do as I have an advisory meeting in a week (I am a PhD student in neuroscience) so I am a bit swamped...not sure if that will make time pass faster or slower...probably slower. :dohh:

Me...I'm pretty busy this weekend. My DD is sick with a cold, and is supposed to start swim classes tomorrow, I guess that is out. Going out tonight for a girls night out, kinda excited about this. Don't get to go out that much anymore...hope I don't fall asleep.

As for myself I am definitely driving myself crazy looking at my chart and over analyzing everything. Today i noticed that my temp dropped on DPO4. So I keep thinking O dip...but day 4? I don't know. So I started looking at other charts and over analyzing. I just drive myself crazy. 

Kinda happy to see that we are all around the same DPO time. I've noticed it's tough for me to be on other threads where women are testing 1-2 weeks before myself...just makes me more anxious.


----------



## Kino

I love looking at all of these threads but also feel a bit of stress looking at posts from women who are at the point where they can test and are getting bfn....probably shouldn't be looking but I'm pretty addicted to these forums at this point!!

Didn't go out last night because I haven't been feeling well...slept from 730 last night to about 10 this morning!


----------



## mimdan

Hey drgomps, hows things going with you, all good I hope :) I'm ttc number 3, I have two daughters aged 7 and 5 so its been a while since last time I was pregnant....this is my first month ttc so I'd be super lucky if it happens this time round although I have a good feeling with the timing of o and bd'ing so you never know, just got to keep positive ! 


So nice to be apart of this forum with all of you, makes the tww easier :)

:dust: to all x


----------



## DrGomps

Electricat said:


> I'm spending my weekend with OH's children - they've been with us all week for Easter break. Gonna go swimming tomorrow as I just taught them to swim the other day (with arm floaters), and they love it!
> 
> My kids have been baby swimmers so to me it's a bit odd with children who are afraid of water, but I'm quite proud of how I got them to relax and learn after just a few minutes with me. (Their father has struggled with even getting them in a pool).
> 
> Rrest of the weekend (and Sunday when they go back to their mother) I'll be TWW obsessing I guess :dohh:

Sounds fun! When did you start your kids swimming? I should get on that with my daughter. 



MarineWAG said:


> Can I join in please? Feeling a little lonely as I mostly know WTT girls but have unexpectedly come here early. I don't even know if I have a good shot, a condom split 4 days before ovulation (we were waiting until after March to avoid Christmas lol, but would be thrilled!) I'm trying to act cool and not think about it, but as DS was unplanned this is my first TWW and I can't stop thinking about it!!!

Welcome! Fx'ed you get that Christmas baby! A baby at any time is a blessing. How old is DS?? 



Kino said:


> Hey! I'm am ttc #1!!
> 
> Trying desperately not to symptom spot and I think I'm doing a good job but I find I only notice my post ovulation cramping when I'm ttc! And I'm having a lot of it this month and now I feel like I'm coming down with a cold. I hate how everything turns into a potential symptom when in reality I KNOW that at 3dpo you wont feel symptoms!
> 
> ahhh! We drive ourselves crazy :)
> 
> As for the weekend...taking things low key...going to a small party this evening and relaxing the rest of the weekend as I've been feeling really tired lately!
> 
> Goodluck everyone!!!

I am trying not to SS. It's ridiculous though. Can't help it! Lol. 



Leti said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm also 2dpo today, ttc since Sep last year on and off. I promise myself I would not become obsessive this time, but who knows!!! I used an opk for the first time this cycle so lets see how that goes. Good luck and lots of baby dust to all of us!!!!

Fx'ed this is your cycle! I went off bcp in September. Took me until DEC to get AF. 


TTC..HMandTS said:


> I'm a night shift worker at a bowling ally so work n sleeping for me

Sounds rough! 



Leti said:


> I'm doing my taxes this weekend!!!! been procrastinating .. bah..

B


KerryGold said:


> :wave: Hi DrG! Who thought we'd both be back here again? Not fair eh? :cry:
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I had a MC a month ago at 11 weeks and am trying to catch the egg before even getting an AF.
> 
> OPK was almost positive Tuesday night and I has a really strong pain over night and into the morning, so I hope that was ov.
> 
> Yesterday I had a load of snot-looking CM which I only ever had before in January with my :angel: baby Button. Hoping it's a good sign.
> 
> I have suffered with dizziness before getting a :bfp: with both previous pregnancies so I won't test unless that starts up. 10DPO is my testing day limit. No dizziness, I'll wait it out for the :witch:
> 
> xXx




cyncity said:


> oops, I meant to say TTC #3... mother of the year right here, haha




MiaHop said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> what does everyone got going on this weekend??? I have alot of work to do as I have an advisory meeting in a week (I am a PhD student in neuroscience) so I am a bit swamped...not sure if that will make time pass faster or slower...probably slower. :dohh:
> 
> Me...I'm pretty busy this weekend. My DD is sick with a cold, and is supposed to start swim classes tomorrow, I guess that is out. Going out tonight for a girls night out, kinda excited about this. Don't get to go out that much anymore...hope I don't fall asleep.
> 
> As for myself I am definitely driving myself crazy looking at my chart and over analyzing everything. Today i noticed that my temp dropped on DPO4. So I keep thinking O dip...but day 4? I don't know. So I started looking at other charts and over analyzing. I just drive myself crazy.
> 
> Kinda happy to see that we are all around the same DPO time. I've noticed it's tough for me to be on other threads where women are testing 1-2 weeks before myself...just makes me more anxious.Click to expand...




Kino said:


> I love looking at all of these threads but also feel a bit of stress looking at posts from women who are at the point where they can test and are getting bfn....probably shouldn't be looking but I'm pretty addicted to these forums at this point!!
> 
> Didn't go out last night because I haven't been feeling well...slept from 730 last night to about 10 this morning!




mimdan said:


> Hey drgomps, hows things going with you, all good I hope :) I'm ttc number 3, I have two daughters aged 7 and 5 so its been a while since last time I was pregnant....this is my first month ttc so I'd be super lucky if it happens this time round although I have a good feeling with the timing of o and bd'ing so you never know, just got to keep positive !
> 
> 
> So nice to be apart of this forum with all of you, makes the tww easier :)
> 
> :dust: to all x


----------



## DrGomps

Electricat said:


> I'm spending my weekend with OH's children - they've been with us all week for Easter break. Gonna go swimming tomorrow as I just taught them to swim the other day (with arm floaters), and they love it!
> 
> My kids have been baby swimmers so to me it's a bit odd with children who are afraid of water, but I'm quite proud of how I got them to relax and learn after just a few minutes with me. (Their father has struggled with even getting them in a pool).
> 
> Rrest of the weekend (and Sunday when they go back to their mother) I'll be TWW obsessing I guess :dohh:

Sounds fun! When did you start your kids swimming? I should get on that with my daughter. 



MarineWAG said:


> Can I join in please? Feeling a little lonely as I mostly know WTT girls but have unexpectedly come here early. I don't even know if I have a good shot, a condom split 4 days before ovulation (we were waiting until after March to avoid Christmas lol, but would be thrilled!) I'm trying to act cool and not think about it, but as DS was unplanned this is my first TWW and I can't stop thinking about it!!!

Welcome! Fx'ed you get that Christmas baby! A baby at any time is a blessing. How old is DS?? 



Kino said:


> Hey! I'm am ttc #1!!
> 
> Trying desperately not to symptom spot and I think I'm doing a good job but I find I only notice my post ovulation cramping when I'm ttc! And I'm having a lot of it this month and now I feel like I'm coming down with a cold. I hate how everything turns into a potential symptom when in reality I KNOW that at 3dpo you wont feel symptoms!
> 
> ahhh! We drive ourselves crazy :)
> 
> As for the weekend...taking things low key...going to a small party this evening and relaxing the rest of the weekend as I've been feeling really tired lately!
> 
> Goodluck everyone!!!

I am trying not to SS. It's ridiculous though. Can't help it! Lol. 



Leti said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm also 2dpo today, ttc since Sep last year on and off. I promise myself I would not become obsessive this time, but who knows!!! I used an opk for the first time this cycle so lets see how that goes. Good luck and lots of baby dust to all of us!!!!

Fx'ed this is your cycle! I went off bcp in September. Took me until DEC to get AF. 


TTC..HMandTS said:


> I'm a night shift worker at a bowling ally so work n sleeping for me

Sounds rough! 



Leti said:


> I'm doing my taxes this weekend!!!! been procrastinating .. bah..

Boo taxes. I need to get on DH to take care of that! 



KerryGold said:


> :wave: Hi DrG! Who thought we'd both be back here again? Not fair eh? :cry:
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I had a MC a month ago at 11 weeks and am trying to catch the egg before even getting an AF.
> 
> OPK was almost positive Tuesday night and I has a really strong pain over night and into the morning, so I hope that was ov.
> 
> Yesterday I had a load of snot-looking CM which I only ever had before in January with my :angel: baby Button. Hoping it's a good sign.
> 
> I have suffered with dizziness before getting a :bfp: with both previous pregnancies so I won't test unless that starts up. 10DPO is my testing day limit. No dizziness, I'll wait it out for the :witch:
> 
> xXx

Fx'ed this is our cycle and we can be bump buddies. :hugs: 



cyncity said:


> oops, I meant to say TTC #3... mother of the year right here, haha

I am breastfeeding too. How old are your kids? 



MiaHop said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> what does everyone got going on this weekend??? I have alot of work to do as I have an advisory meeting in a week (I am a PhD student in neuroscience) so I am a bit swamped...not sure if that will make time pass faster or slower...probably slower. :dohh:
> 
> Me...I'm pretty busy this weekend. My DD is sick with a cold, and is supposed to start swim classes tomorrow, I guess that is out. Going out tonight for a girls night out, kinda excited about this. Don't get to go out that much anymore...hope I don't fall asleep.
> 
> As for myself I am definitely driving myself crazy looking at my chart and over analyzing everything. Today i noticed that my temp dropped on DPO4. So I keep thinking O dip...but day 4? I don't know. So I started looking at other charts and over analyzing. I just drive myself crazy.
> 
> Kinda happy to see that we are all around the same DPO time. I've noticed it's tough for me to be on other threads where women are testing 1-2 weeks before myself...just makes me more anxious.Click to expand...

You mean implantation dip? Maybe step away from the chart for a few days. Lol. 
I def agree its easier to wait it out with others the same DPO as you. 



Kino said:


> I love looking at all of these threads but also feel a bit of stress looking at posts from women who are at the point where they can test and are getting bfn....probably shouldn't be looking but I'm pretty addicted to these forums at this point!!
> 
> Didn't go out last night because I haven't been feeling well...slept from 730 last night to about 10 this morning!

Kino, hopefully the fatigue is a good sign! 



mimdan said:


> Hey drgomps, hows things going with you, all good I hope :) I'm ttc number 3, I have two daughters aged 7 and 5 so its been a while since last time I was pregnant....this is my first month ttc so I'd be super lucky if it happens this time round although I have a good feeling with the timing of o and bd'ing so you never know, just got to keep positive !
> 
> 
> So nice to be apart of this forum with all of you, makes the tww easier :)
> 
> :dust: to all x

Fx'ed you get it the first month. Ttc is not fun when it goes on for months.


----------



## cyncity

I have a son who is 10 and daughter who just turned 2.

So who's waiting to test until AF is due, and who is going to start early?? I always say I'm going to wait, and then I totally start peeing on anything I can get my hands on starting the second week... Haha


----------



## mimdan

I'm going to test early, got 25 cheapie tests in bathroom so bring it on lol x


----------



## cyncity

DrGomps said:


> The acupuncture made me O 6 days earlier then last cycle

I had an accupuncture appointment scheduled for Mar 28 to get myself ovulating again, but I O'd a few weeks earlier and was gearing up for my second O, so I chickened out and cancelled. I kind of regret it as I'm a late O'er (cycle day 23-26) and the extra week+ kills me!! Especially since I have fertile CM beginning on day 12!! I know I should be thankful, but we wear ourselves out thinking every day is "the big show"!


----------



## cyncity

mimdan said:


> I'm going to test early, got 25 cheapie tests in bathroom so bring it on lol x

Well I got smart after last cycle and ordered 50 tests!!! Should last me a good 4 months, haha... 

To try to exercise some form of self control I asked hubs to take them to work and lock them in his desk but he doesn't want to be driving to the office at 11:30 every night when I have the urge to test! (He is just as bad as me when it comes to waiting!!)


----------



## Electricat

DrGomps - I think they started around 3-4 weeks, but I think you can start even earlier.
I really enjoyed doing baby swimming - kids have had so much fun with water growing up.

This is my son - he is 17 now - awww


----------



## LisK

Hi all! I'm 4-5 DPO and would love to wait it out. We are TTC #2 and I am still breastfeeding my 11 month old DD which has really been messing up my cycles. Last cycle I had a 7 day LP - doh! I've been taking 50 mg of B6 since CD 1 so we will see if that makes a difference!


----------



## Leti

cyncity said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to test early, got 25 cheapie tests in bathroom so bring it on lol x
> 
> Well I got smart after last cycle and ordered 50 tests!!! Should last me a good 4 months, haha...
> 
> To try to exercise some form of self control I asked hubs to take them to work and lock them in his desk but he doesn't want to be driving to the office at 11:30 every night when I have the urge to test! (He is just as bad as me when it comes to waiting!!)Click to expand...

I ordered 20 test also along with the ovulation tests that should do it for this cycle :thumbup: , hope there is no need to use them all. I wished I'd known about the chepies sooner I have spent a lot of money on early response. Saving my last one just to confirm.


----------



## Movinmama

i am 2DPO....then i realized thats a xmas baby lol! Oh well. This would be bub #4. Saw a dad at home depot today he had all 4 of his kids on one of those big carts and it was picture perfect. I started to cry a little thinking that could be my husband in a year. What symptoms would we be checking for? I know with my last three i felt a bit crampy and oh so tired but that was like after i missed my period. Good luck all!


----------



## Kino

How do you all feel about a potential Christmas baby? At first I wasn't so sure but within about 5 minutes of thought, I was so excited!!

And I'm also so glad I know about the ICs...its so much cheaper...I'll just get FRERs if I need to confirm a BFP!


----------



## Pearls18

How early can we start? I bought 3 cheap ones from eBay for £2.70!


----------



## DrGomps

cyncity said:


> I have a son who is 10 and daughter who just turned 2.
> 
> So who's waiting to test until AF is due, and who is going to start early?? I always say I'm going to wait, and then I totally start peeing on anything I can get my hands on starting the second week... Haha

I have a daughter who is 17 months. :D I am totally going to start early...probably 8 DPO. :haha:



mimdan said:


> I'm going to test early, got 25 cheapie tests in bathroom so bring it on lol x

I have close to 200 probably :blush:



Electricat said:


> DrGomps - I think they started around 3-4 weeks, but I think you can start even earlier.
> I really enjoyed doing baby swimming - kids have had so much fun with water growing up.
> 
> This is my son - he is 17 now - awww

awe!! SO cute!!



LisK said:


> Hi all! I'm 4-5 DPO and would love to wait it out. We are TTC #2 and I am still breastfeeding my 11 month old DD which has really been messing up my cycles. Last cycle I had a 7 day LP - doh! I've been taking 50 mg of B6 since CD 1 so we will see if that makes a difference!

I am still breastfeeding too! My first LP was 5 days! I have got it up to 11 days with progesterone cream, acupuncture and B6. :thumbup:



Leti said:


> cyncity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to test early, got 25 cheapie tests in bathroom so bring it on lol x
> 
> 
> 
> Well I got smart after last cycle and ordered 50 tests!!! Should last me a good 4 months, haha...
> 
> To try to exercise some form of self control I asked hubs to take them to work and lock them in his desk but he doesn't want to be driving to the office at 11:30 every night when I have the urge to test! (He is just as bad as me when it comes to waiting!!)Click to expand...
> 
> I lose self control..but hopefully we won't have to do alot of tests to get that bfp...
> 
> 
> I ordered 20 test also along with the ovulation tests that should do it for this cycle :thumbup: , hope there is no need to use them all. I wished I'd known about the chepies sooner I have spent a lot of money on early response. Saving my last one just to confirm.Click to expand...

I have some expensive ones...but LOVE my cheapies!! :haha:


Movinmama said:


> i am 2DPO....then i realized thats a xmas baby lol! Oh well. This would be bub #4. Saw a dad at home depot today he had all 4 of his kids on one of those big carts and it was picture perfect. I started to cry a little thinking that could be my husband in a year. What symptoms would we be checking for? I know with my last three i felt a bit crampy and oh so tired but that was like after i missed my period. Good luck all!

wow! 4!! I would love 4, we have to get on it...I am going to be 30 this year...:dohh:



Kino said:


> How do you all feel about a potential Christmas baby? At first I wasn't so sure but within about 5 minutes of thought, I was so excited!!
> 
> And I'm also so glad I know about the ICs...its so much cheaper...I'll just get FRERs if I need to confirm a BFP!

I am excited for a christmas baby! :D



MarineWAG said:


> How early can we start? I bought 3 cheap ones from eBay for £2.70!

I know a few people who got positives at 8 DPO...faint, but pos...I got a pos at 9 DPO with DD. I will probably start testing at 8 DPO.


----------



## Pearls18

If they're cheaper tests are they less likely to work earlier?


----------



## Movinmama

Great group here. I also had a LP of 6 days ive been on pg cream b6 and vitex. I am really hoping this is the month because my husband missed 1 of my kids births and almost missed another. He will be home for the "due date" range if i we caught the egg this time. I am also excited about a christmas baby how sweet. 30? why cant you have 4? 30 is soo young!


----------



## mimdan

cyncity said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to test early, got 25 cheapie tests in bathroom so bring it on lol x
> 
> Well I got smart after last cycle and ordered 50 tests!!! Should last me a good 4 months, haha...
> 
> To try to exercise some form of self control I asked hubs to take them to work and lock them in his desk but he doesn't want to be driving to the office at 11:30 every night when I have the urge to test! (He is just as bad as me when it comes to waiting!!)Click to expand...

Lmao 4 months ! I bet you use them before then lol ;)

Aww bless your hubby, so sweet that he too is a poas addict lol

So how is everything going for you, any early symptoms yet ? X


----------



## qt_nurse

im 3 dpo today too! I think its 4, but ff says 3 :) Second month ttc, I have a 20 month old girl, and cant wait to add to the family =) This month I did opks and temping...last month I didn't do anything other than BD a lot, the best part of it all hahaha.

Hoping for lots of bfps this month!


----------



## mimdan

qt_nurse said:


> im 3 dpo today too! I think its 4, but ff says 3 :) Second month ttc, I have a 20 month old girl, and cant wait to add to the family =) This month I did opks and temping...last month I didn't do anything other than BD a lot, the best part of it all hahaha.
> 
> Hoping for lots of bfps this month!

Hi :) yea ff says I'm 2 dpo but I say 3 because I'm sure I ovulated wednesday night. anyhow just wanted to say hi and good luck ! :)


----------



## Leti

MarineWAG said:


> If they're cheaper tests are they less likely to work earlier?

I guess they work the same, but if not at least it will help with the early test crave/temptation just as well.

We've been TTC since Sep and I've spent too much $ on test.:test::test::test::test::test: :shrug:


----------



## mimdan

Leti said:


> cyncity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to test early, got 25 cheapie tests in bathroom so bring it on lol x
> 
> Well I got smart after last cycle and ordered 50 tests!!! Should last me a good 4 months, haha...
> 
> To try to exercise some form of self control I asked hubs to take them to work and lock them in his desk but he doesn't want to be driving to the office at 11:30 every night when I have the urge to test! (He is just as bad as me when it comes to waiting!!)Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered 20 test also along with the ovulation tests that should do it for this cycle :thumbup: , hope there is no need to use them all. I wished I'd known about the chepies sooner I have spent a lot of money on early response. Saving my last one just to confirm.Click to expand...

Yea I'm glad I found out about the cheapie tests (thanx to this site). I ordered 25 ov tests and 25 pg tests. No way I would be peeing on a stick early otherwise, would end up being too expensive. And yea I agree lets hope we dont have to use them all, :dust: to you x


----------



## mimdan

Well I've had twinges in my boobies today which have got slightly worse tonight but surely its way too early for pg symptoms ? Implantation doesnt happen for 7 days atleast eh ? Lol maybe its af coming as defo not imagination....hmmm :wacko:


----------



## Leti

mimdan said:


> Well I've had twinges in my boobies today which have got slightly worse tonight but surely its way too early for pg symptoms ? Implantation doesnt happen for 7 days atleast eh ? Lol maybe its af coming as defo not imagination....hmmm :wacko:

Is this your first time TTC? 
When you are TTC you notice everything you didnt notice before, probably not your AF it is too early.


----------



## mimdan

With my two daughters who are 7 and 5 it was a case of ntnp so I was never paying attention to what my body was doing, with both I found out when I was 6 weeks a long :) so yea maybe its because I'm paying more attention this time round lol wouldnt suprise me if it was af related as irregular/wacky cycles are the norm for me :)


----------



## cyncity

mimdan said:


> Lmao 4 months ! I bet you use them before then lol ;)
> 
> Aww bless your hubby, so sweet that he too is a poas addict lol
> 
> So how is everything going for you, any early symptoms yet ? X

Funny, today he was like "so when can you start peeing on that stick?!!"

I thought I felt a bit nauseaus last night, but I'm sure it's too early. I had a temp dip to the baseline today, but really I'm only 4dpo!! 

I'm sucking back my daily piece of pineapple core - anyone else??


----------



## Rae.Rae

My temp dipped a little today.. but at 4dpo? I got excited today when I had cramps after dtd too... but I tried to not get my hopes up!


----------



## Leti

cyncity said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Lmao 4 months ! I bet you use them before then lol ;)
> 
> Aww bless your hubby, so sweet that he too is a poas addict lol
> 
> So how is everything going for you, any early symptoms yet ? X
> 
> Funny, today he was like "so when can you start peeing on that stick?!!"
> 
> I thought I felt a bit nauseaus last night, but I'm sure it's too early. I had a temp dip to the baseline today, but really I'm only 4dpo!!
> 
> I'm sucking back my daily piece of pineapple core - anyone else??Click to expand...

I'm starting with pineapple and nuts tomorrow. Does eating the core help more?


----------



## cyncity

Leti said:


> I'm starting with pineapple and nuts tomorrow. Does eating the core help more?

Apparently the core contains a concentration of the bromelain enzyme that helps implantation. It's so woody to eat tho! Blech!

How do nuts help? I haven't heard about that, but I'll try anything!


----------



## SloppyJoe

I'll be your buddy too! :D I O'ed the 4th (guessing, after a +OPK the 3rd) So, I'm around your range! Babydustttttt everywhere! This month is our month, ladies! :)


----------



## Kino

I'm so upset this morning...I started feeling unwell Friday evening but it didn't get any worse until yesterday evening....I wake up today and I think I may have strep throat and if not, I have the 
proper flu :-( . Extremely store throat, hit and cold, kind of disoriented, wobbly walking...skin hurts...

I'm 5dpo today and I don't see how I'd have any chance now :-( I'll need anti biotics for this!

My temp went from 36.63 to 37.78 this morning so I'm very close to having a fever. 

Waiting now for the walk in clinic to open...no one is awake yet as its still only 830....I'm having trouble just writing this...I can't sleep :-( 

Anyway, just wanted to vent!!...fx a miracle happens but its all I can do!!


----------



## DrGomps

MarineWAG said:


> If they're cheaper tests are they less likely to work earlier?

some of them are pretty sensitive...I have some 10 miu cheapies and my friend who just got a bfp she got a pos wondfo at 8 DPO. :flower:



Movinmama said:


> Great group here. I also had a LP of 6 days ive been on pg cream b6 and vitex. I am really hoping this is the month because my husband missed 1 of my kids births and almost missed another. He will be home for the "due date" range if i we caught the egg this time. I am also excited about a christmas baby how sweet. 30? why cant you have 4? 30 is soo young!

I would ideally like to have all my kids before 35, because risks increase after 35 and with breastfeeding I am not sure I can have kids closer then 2 years apart. 




qt_nurse said:


> im 3 dpo today too! I think its 4, but ff says 3 :) Second month ttc, I have a 20 month old girl, and cant wait to add to the family =) This month I did opks and temping...last month I didn't do anything other than BD a lot, the best part of it all hahaha.
> 
> Hoping for lots of bfps this month!

welcome!! :flower: fx'ed this is a lucky thread!!! 





mimdan said:


> Leti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cyncity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to test early, got 25 cheapie tests in bathroom so bring it on lol x
> 
> Well I got smart after last cycle and ordered 50 tests!!! Should last me a good 4 months, haha...
> 
> To try to exercise some form of self control I asked hubs to take them to work and lock them in his desk but he doesn't want to be driving to the office at 11:30 every night when I have the urge to test! (He is just as bad as me when it comes to waiting!!)Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered 20 test also along with the ovulation tests that should do it for this cycle :thumbup: , hope there is no need to use them all. I wished I'd known about the chepies sooner I have spent a lot of money on early response. Saving my last one just to confirm.Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I'm glad I found out about the cheapie tests (thanx to this site). I ordered 25 ov tests and 25 pg tests. No way I would be peeing on a stick early otherwise, would end up being too expensive. And yea I agree lets hope we dont have to use them all, :dust: to you xClick to expand...

I have SO many cheapies...and lots of different brands...I take POAS addiction to a whole other level!! :haha:



mimdan said:


> Well I've had twinges in my boobies today which have got slightly worse tonight but surely its way too early for pg symptoms ? Implantation doesnt happen for 7 days atleast eh ? Lol maybe its af coming as defo not imagination....hmmm :wacko:

your symptoms are probably from the increase in progesterone. Though implantation can occur on day 6. :flower: 



Leti said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Well I've had twinges in my boobies today which have got slightly worse tonight but surely its way too early for pg symptoms ? Implantation doesnt happen for 7 days atleast eh ? Lol maybe its af coming as defo not imagination....hmmm :wacko:
> 
> Is this your first time TTC?
> When you are TTC you notice everything you didnt notice before, probably not your AF it is too early.Click to expand...

TTC can drive you :wacko:



mimdan said:


> With my two daughters who are 7 and 5 it was a case of ntnp so I was never paying attention to what my body was doing, with both I found out when I was 6 weeks a long :) so yea maybe its because I'm paying more attention this time round lol wouldnt suprise me if it was af related as irregular/wacky cycles are the norm for me :)

wow, I can't imagine finding out at 6 weeks...I always find out at 3 weeks. :haha:



cyncity said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Lmao 4 months ! I bet you use them before then lol ;)
> 
> Aww bless your hubby, so sweet that he too is a poas addict lol
> 
> So how is everything going for you, any early symptoms yet ? X
> 
> Funny, today he was like "so when can you start peeing on that stick?!!"
> 
> I thought I felt a bit nauseaus last night, but I'm sure it's too early. I had a temp dip to the baseline today, but really I'm only 4dpo!!
> 
> I'm sucking back my daily piece of pineapple core - anyone else??Click to expand...

me!! I am eating my pineapple core and brazil nuts. :thumbup:



Rae.Rae said:


> My temp dipped a little today.. but at 4dpo? I got excited today when I had cramps after dtd too... but I tried to not get my hopes up!

fx'ed!



cyncity said:


> Leti said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting with pineapple and nuts tomorrow. Does eating the core help more?
> 
> Apparently the core contains a concentration of the bromelain enzyme that helps implantation. It's so woody to eat tho! Blech!
> 
> How do nuts help? I haven't heard about that, but I'll try anything!Click to expand...

 Brazil nuts contain selenium which is thought to aid in implantation. :thumb up:



SloppyJoe said:


> I'll be your buddy too! :D I O'ed the 4th (guessing, after a +OPK the 3rd) So, I'm around your range! Babydustttttt everywhere! This month is our month, ladies! :)

welcome!!



Kino said:


> I'm so upset this morning...I started feeling unwell Friday evening but it didn't get any worse until yesterday evening....I wake up today and I think I may have strep throat and if not, I have the
> proper flu :-( . Extremely store throat, hit and cold, kind of disoriented, wobbly walking...skin hurts...
> 
> I'm 5dpo today and I don't see how I'd have any chance now :-( I'll need anti biotics for this!
> 
> My temp went from 36.63 to 37.78 this morning so I'm very close to having a fever.
> 
> Waiting now for the walk in clinic to open...no one is awake yet as its still only 830....I'm having trouble just writing this...I can't sleep :-(
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to vent!!...fx a miracle happens but its all I can do!!

maybe your sick because your immunity is down due to pregnancy....a friend of mine just had strep in the tww and she just got her bfp. :flower:


----------



## DrGomps

AFM...was feeling really down yesterday...just feel like everyone is getting bfps around me...and its hard. :(

Also, was super dizzy, I know its too early to be pregnancy, but bet its due to increased progesterone...had a really sharp cramp today...fx'ed these are good signs.
Also, I regret not dtd more, we dtd 4 and 2 days before O and the day of O. I just wasn't expecting to O so early. 

Anywho...time seems to be moving slowly. 

I went to bed super early last night, so hoping the fatigue is a good sign. LOL.

Hows everyones weekend going?


----------



## Leti

I found this great list of foods to aid fertility and I thought I'd share:

Pineapple - Contains bromelain which can act as a blood thinner, that can increase blood flow to the uterus. Bromelain is found in fresh pineapple, specifically in the core. Pineapple also contains selenium that helps to thicken the uterine lining and promote a healthy womb lining which aids with implantation.

Brazil nuts -- A top source of selenium, a vitamin that helps keep sperm cells healthy while also helping sperm motility and quality. Brazil nuts are also a good source of vitamin E, an antioxidant that helps protect sperm cells against free-radical damage. Brazil nuts also help with implantation and to thicken the uterus lining.

Yams - Wild yams are said to be a fertility superfood that have also been linked with multiple births. A tribe in Africa whose diet consists mostly of yams was recently found to have exceptionally high rates of twins and multiple births. Yams are thought to contain chemicals that stimulate hyperovulation, increasing your chances of conceiving.

Maca - A fertility superfood from Peru which helps to balance the hormones, increase egg health, increase progesterone in the body, increase sperm count and health, and is a tonic for the endocrine system.

Royal Jelly - A fertility superfood which is said to increase egg health, quality of egg, and general fertility. It is rich is vitamins, calcium, iron, amino acids and immune stimulating properties. Interestingly, royal jelly is the food that is fed to the queen bee which is what makes her the queen bee. She goes on to live 6 years and lays up to 2000 eggs per day. Other bees live less than two months.

Bee Propolis and Bee Pollen - Two fertility super foods that are rich in nutrients to help the immune system, and it also helps women who have endometriosis.

Whole grains - Whole grains such as oats, brown rice, whole wheat and quinoa are complex carbohydrates that contain an abundance of B and E vitamins that are essential for cellular reproduction, hormonal balance and the production of healthy ova and sperm. Women should be sure to eat lots of oatmeal.

Oily Fish - Oily fish such as salmon, mackerel and sardines are the best source of essential fatty acids, omega-3 and omega-6 which play an important role in regulating reproductive functioning, improving blood flow and enhancing sperm quality and mobility.

Full Fat Dairy - Research has found that women who eat at least one portion of full fat dairy a day are significantly less likely to suffer from fertility problems that those who eat half fat or non dairy options. Whole dairy is a great source of calcium which is important in the development and maintenance of the nervous system, bones and blood. Great sources are whole milk, whole yogurt, cheese, ice cream. Have fun eating up!

Olive Oil -- Provides a rich source of vitamin E which is a powerful antioxidant and an essential fertility nutrient for both men and women as it improves the viability of sperm and helps to regulate both ovulation and the production of cervical mucus and healthy hormone functioning.

Garlic - Contains an abundance of fertility boosting nutrients which enhance male fertility and help prevent the chromosome breakage that may play a role in early miscarriage. Garlic also contains vitamin B6 which helps to regulate hormones and strengthens the immune system.

Blueberries - A superfood loaded with antioxidants. They are a natural disease fighting food, high in fiber, and contain a potent dose of proanthocyanidins beneficial for cognitive function, cardiovascular, and reproductive health.

Avocados - One of the most potent antioxidants and disease fighting foods available.

Green tea -- This one is controversial, because it contains caffeine, which is a fertility no, no. But, if you are so inclined to have a cup, this miracle tea contains antioxidants useful for cancer protection and, if taken regularly, can help to lower cholesterol, improve blood sugar balance and increase your energy and fertility.

Wild Fresh Salmon -- A miracle food that is extremely high in essential fatty acids. All of the cell membranes in the body are comprised of fatty acids and our brain is over 70% fatty tissues. These fats are crucial for a healthy mind, memory, blood pressure regulation, and fertility enhancement.

Raw Pumpkin & Sunflower Seeds - A great food for male fertility, as they contain high levels of zinc and essential fatty acids which are vital to healthy functioning of the male reproductive system. These seeds have been shown to help with male fertility. It is recommended that a man with a low sperm count eat 1/4 cup a day.

Almonds & Walnuts - these raw nuts are rich in healthy oils, zinc, selenium, and vitamin E that can increase sperm and egg quality.

Flaxseed - A miracle food that in known for it's cancer protective ability, along with providing a good source of fiber and essential fatty acids that will aid fertility.

Lean Red Meat - Lean red meat is a great source of iron which helps to prevent anemia, decreases the risk of ovulatory infertility and plays a role in the production and function of red blood cells. Red meat is also a good source of vitamin B12 which is essential in the maintenance and development of the nervous system.

Honey - Honey has been used to enhance fertility throughout history as it is incredibly rich in the minerals and amino acids that nourish the reproductive system and stimulate ovarian function.

Whey protein powder - Getting enough protein in your diet can have a huge effect on fertility. If you do not get enough protein in your diet, consider a protein powder that is organic or raised without hormones and antibiotics, and the protein source should never be soy.

Spirulina - A tiny aquatic plant that has more protein than soy, more Vitamin A than carrots, more iron than beef, and is easy to digest.

Spinach - Spinach and other leafy greens are an excellent source of folic acid which is important in optimizing sperm production, facilitating regular, healthy ova production and helping to prevent neural tube defects during early pregnancy. It is also a great source of iron and vitamin C which helps to enhance sperm quality by protecting the DNA stored within it from damage.

Oysters -It is the abundance of zinc that gives it its fertility boosting qualities. Zinc is often considered to be the most important fertility nutrient as it has been shown to help with both healthy sperm and egg production.

Chillies - Have been known to increase the flow of blood around the body, ensuring that the reproductive system gets a healthy supply. Chillies also stimulate endorphin production which means more fertility boosting, stress releasing, happy hormones circulate around your body. But don&#8217;t eat them after ovulation/transfer.

Red, Orange, & Dark Geen Vegetables - Getting enough vegetables is important for boosting overall reproductive health.

Citrus Fruits- Contain folic acid and can help with fertility.

Legumes (beans, peas, lentils, garbanzo)-- A good source of protein that can aid with fertility.

Eggs - High in selenium to help create a healthy uterus for implantation. Also a great source of protein to help with egg and sperm quality.

Quinoa -- A superfood that is a great source of protein that is linked to fighting cancer and increasing fertility.

2 Liters of Filtered Water Per Day(preferably not bottles) -- It should be filtered and clean to help flush out toxins from the body and increase general reproductive health. Plastic bottles could have PCB chemicals that leak into the water and contribute to cancer and low fertility.

** Remember to take a prenatal vitamin daily with extra folic acid.
** Try to buy organic wherever possible, because chemicals in non-organic foods have been linked to infertility. All vegetables and dairy should be organic. Fish should be wild, chicken should be free-range or organic, all red meats should be grass fed or organic, All grains should be whole and naturally grown.

So now you know what you should be eating. But what about what NOT to eat? Well, I have also compiled a list of no-no's, which can be just as important or even more so!

Fertility Food No-no's:
No Regular Bananas -- If you eat bananas, which is a good thing, you must buy organic. There is pretty clear evidence that a common agricultural chemical used in growing bananas effects sperm morphology and motility---to the point of sterilizing farm workers. The chemical is absorbed into the growing fruit, so peeling it doesn't help. So make sure your bananas are organic men!

Cut out all Alcohol -- Alcohol can reduce your fertility by up to 50%.

Cut out Caffeine -- Caffeine in coffee, tea, cola, and chocolate has been shown to reduce male & female fertility. As little as one cup of coffee a day can cut your chances of conception in half.

Cut out Junk Food, Processed Foot and Saturated Fats -- This speaks for itself, but you need to be sure that your body is gaining nutrients from food, not empty calories.

Do Not Diet -- Even though it's tempting to want to fit into those new jeans, diets could be counterproductive to fertility.

Decrease Sugar -- Refined sugars not only make you gain weight but can disrupt your body's blood sugar levels. They will initially give you energy but later on you will suffer from an abrupt crash, and even more fatigue.
No Artificial Sweetener -- Although there has been a great deal of debate, studies have found that artificial sweeteners, like aspartame, may be linked to cancer and decreased fertility.

Watch your Herbal Supplements: Some people swear by herbs, but many doctors feel that you should cut all herbs while on fertility medications, because they can interfere with the process. This includes herbal teas, even chamomile. Instead try steamed milk, hot lemon with water, or apple cider!

After Ovulation/Transfer avoid Fish: Don't eat sushi or any raw fish. Avoid fish that have high mercury content due to their environment&#8212;including swordfish, tilefish, king mackerel, shark, and shell fish.

No Soft Cheeses after Ovulation/Transfer: Avoid cheeses such as brie, feta, and anything that is creamy or unpasturized.

So there you have it, a list of foods that can help increase/decrease our fertility odds. And hopefully bring us one step closer to holding a healthy baby in our arms.


----------



## Leti

DrGomps said:


> AFM...was feeling really down yesterday...just feel like everyone is getting bfps around me...and its hard. :(
> 
> Also, was super dizzy, I know its too early to be pregnancy, but bet its due to increased progesterone...had a really sharp cramp today...fx'ed these are good signs.
> Also, I regret not dtd more, we dtd 4 and 2 days before O and the day of O. I just wasn't expecting to O so early.
> 
> Anywho...time seems to be moving slowly.
> 
> I went to bed super early last night, so hoping the fatigue is a good sign. LOL.
> 
> Hows everyones weekend going?

Feeling super tired too, hope this is a good sign :sleep:


----------



## DrGomps

thanks for sharing Leti! Thats very informative...I love green tea and I still consume caffeine...:dohh: But I need it. LOL.


----------



## mimdan

Leti said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> AFM...was feeling really down yesterday...just feel like everyone is getting bfps around me...and its hard. :(
> 
> Also, was super dizzy, I know its too early to be pregnancy, but bet its due to increased progesterone...had a really sharp cramp today...fx'ed these are good signs.
> Also, I regret not dtd more, we dtd 4 and 2 days before O and the day of O. I just wasn't expecting to O so early.
> 
> Anywho...time seems to be moving slowly.
> 
> I went to bed super early last night, so hoping the fatigue is a good sign. LOL.
> 
> Hows everyones weekend going?
> 
> Feeling super tired too, hope this is a good sign :sleep:Click to expand...

Hope your feeling better today dr gomp :) with those symptoms are you feeling more positive ?

Tww is hard isnt it, I try not to be too negative but on the flip side trying not to be too positive, hard when your body plays tricks, stupid progesterone ! Lol I cant wait till we can all start to test, not that i hold much hope for me just getting bored already because like you said time is going sooo slow :coffee: 

:dust:


----------



## DrGomps

I am feeling better, a bit less down...but now I am just impatient and want to test already!!! I am going to start at 7 DPO with serum (crazy I know)...isolated from blood and spun down in a centrifuge (I work in a lab)...

having some cramps today and some dizziness...I know its just from the progesterone...but fx'ed my uterus is getting nice and ready for implantation...

I also am just disappointed about not dtd more during my fertile period...we will see though...

I have been obsessively reading about capacitation of sperm and how long it takes to meet the egg....

I got my positive OPKs in the AM and they were negative by the PM and had a HUGE temp shift the next morning...so I must have had a quick surge, or surged overnight on CD 17 and Oed sometime mid day or evening CD 18....usually it takes a few days for my temp to rise after a positive OPK so maybe this was just a strong O and thats why I am having so many symtpoms due to the high levels of progesterone???


----------



## mimdan

DrGomps said:


> I am feeling better, a bit less down...but now I am just impatient and want to test already!!! I am going to start at 7 DPO with serum (crazy I know)...isolated from blood and spun down in a centrifuge (I work in a lab)...
> 
> having some cramps today and some dizziness...I know its just from the progesterone...but fx'ed my uterus is getting nice and ready for implantation...
> 
> I also am just disappointed about not dtd more during my fertile period...we will see though...
> 
> I have been obsessively reading about capacitation of sperm and how long it takes to meet the egg....
> 
> I got my positive OPKs in the AM and they were negative by the PM and had a HUGE temp shift the next morning...so I must have had a quick surge, or surged overnight on CD 17 and Oed sometime mid day or evening CD 18....usually it takes a few days for my temp to rise after a positive OPK so maybe this was just a strong O and thats why I am having so many symtpoms due to the high levels of progesterone???

Glad your feeling better, and also glad to know I'm not the only impatient one :) the last part of your first sentance I havent got a clue what that means lol :dohh: :blush:

Hey dont be too dissapointed with not dtd as much as you would of liked, I've read somewhere on google that the best day to dtd is 1 day before o and even better still 2 days before o. I guess thats because it gives the sperm time to travel then apparently it rests until the egg gives off chemicals which excite and attract the sperm so off they go again. If I can find it I'll post it for you. Also I've read that sperm can live for 5 days inside us, I think its the short life of the egg we need to be more concerned about. So all that said I beleive you stand as good a chance as the rest of us :) x


----------



## mimdan

https://health.howstuffworks.com/pr...how-long-after-sex-does-conception-occur2.htm

I'll try and find the other post about dtd soon although i may not be able to find it until tonight as housework is calling lol :cry:


----------



## mimdan

I've also read that some sperm attach themselves to the inside of the fallopian tubes where they wait haha crafty little buggers eh ;) see your not the only obsessive reader :haha: anyway...housework !


----------



## cyncity

Leti - that is an amazing list - thank you! I'm pretty good with most stuff but if this cycle is a bust I'm going to cut out all alcohol. Which is going to be rough since my buds are throwing a cocktail party for my bday this month... 

mimdan - I was reading the same stuff earlier this week about BD'ing a couple of days before O'ing is actually better than the day of! 

DrGomps - when I got preggers with my daughter my hubs was in Europe for a week and then I was out of town on business during most of my fertility time - we only got a couple quick ones in there and BOOM! Usually we'd be going at least double that over the fertility window, so maybe this will be your month!! FX'ed!!


----------



## Electricat

I'm annoyed with my temps :wacko:
Sigh - I think my progesterone is lacking...and at the same time I feel the symptoms from it.

Hope you girls are having a better day :flower:


----------



## cyncity

Leti - that is an amazing list - thank you! I'm pretty good with most stuff but if this cycle is a bust I'm going to cut out all alcohol. Which is going to be rough since my buds are throwing a cocktail party for my bday this month... 

mimdan - I was reading the same stuff earlier this week about BD'ing a couple of days before O'ing is actually better than the day of! 

DrGomps - when I got preggers with my daughter my hubs was in Europe for a week and then I was out of town on business during most of my fertility time - we only got a couple quick ones in there and BOOM! Usually we'd be going at least double that over the fertility window, so maybe this will be your month!! FX'ed!!


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girls I'm 4dpo today, hope you don't mind If I join you xxx


----------



## Rae.Rae

So, 5dpo and boy does my back hurt, as well as my stomach/abdomen area- small cramps and quite nauseas at times, with very little appetite. I need to quit SS! my bbt also jumped quite a bit today... hmm... it does nothing but make me wonder what's going on in there!


----------



## LisK

DrGomps said:


> I am feeling better, a bit less down...but now I am just impatient and want to test already!!! I am going to start at 7 DPO with serum (crazy I know)...isolated from blood and spun down in a centrifuge (I work in a lab)...

LOL I just have to say that I would TOTALLY do this if I had access to the equipment.


----------



## LisK

mimdan said:


> https://health.howstuffworks.com/pr...how-long-after-sex-does-conception-occur2.htm
> 
> I'll try and find the other post about dtd soon although i may not be able to find it until tonight as housework is calling lol :cry:

That was interesting. I had no idea that sperm could make it up to the Fallopian tube in 30 min. That is fast!


----------



## mimdan

Here it is.. hope it helps :)

https://www.justmommies.com/getting...es-getting-pregnant/best-time-to-get-pregnant


----------



## DrGomps

mimdan said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling better, a bit less down...but now I am just impatient and want to test already!!! I am going to start at 7 DPO with serum (crazy I know)...isolated from blood and spun down in a centrifuge (I work in a lab)...
> 
> having some cramps today and some dizziness...I know its just from the progesterone...but fx'ed my uterus is getting nice and ready for implantation...
> 
> I also am just disappointed about not dtd more during my fertile period...we will see though...
> 
> I have been obsessively reading about capacitation of sperm and how long it takes to meet the egg....
> 
> I got my positive OPKs in the AM and they were negative by the PM and had a HUGE temp shift the next morning...so I must have had a quick surge, or surged overnight on CD 17 and Oed sometime mid day or evening CD 18....usually it takes a few days for my temp to rise after a positive OPK so maybe this was just a strong O and thats why I am having so many symtpoms due to the high levels of progesterone???
> 
> Glad your feeling better, and also glad to know I'm not the only impatient one :) the last part of your first sentance I havent got a clue what that means lol :dohh: :blush:
> 
> Hey dont be too dissapointed with not dtd as much as you would of liked, I've read somewhere on google that the best day to dtd is 1 day before o and even better still 2 days before o. I guess thats because it gives the sperm time to travel then apparently it rests until the egg gives off chemicals which excite and attract the sperm so off they go again. If I can find it I'll post it for you. Also I've read that sperm can live for 5 days inside us, I think its the short life of the egg we need to be more concerned about. So all that said I beleive you stand as good a chance as the rest of us :) xClick to expand...

what I said was I am going to test with my serum isolated from blood. The idea is that HCG would show up in your blood before your urine so you can find out even earlier. :haha:



mimdan said:


> https://health.howstuffworks.com/pr...how-long-after-sex-does-conception-occur2.htm
> 
> I'll try and find the other post about dtd soon although i may not be able to find it until tonight as housework is calling lol :cry:

I really enjoyed this! gives me hope! I also read that male sperm go through capacitation faster then female sperm and I didn't know that there had to be an egg present for them to undergo capacitation...interesting stuff!!



Electricat said:


> I'm annoyed with my temps :wacko:
> Sigh - I think my progesterone is lacking...and at the same time I feel the symptoms from it.
> 
> Hope you girls are having a better day :flower:

your temps are ok, still over the coverline...



Mrs A said:


> Hey girls I'm 4dpo today, hope you don't mind If I join you xxx

welcome!! :flower:



Rae.Rae said:


> So, 5dpo and boy does my back hurt, as well as my stomach/abdomen area- small cramps and quite nauseas at times, with very little appetite. I need to quit SS! my bbt also jumped quite a bit today... hmm... it does nothing but make me wonder what's going on in there!


great signs!! :thumbup: I always SS...its ridiculous!!



LisK said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling better, a bit less down...but now I am just impatient and want to test already!!! I am going to start at 7 DPO with serum (crazy I know)...isolated from blood and spun down in a centrifuge (I work in a lab)...
> 
> LOL I just have to say that I would TOTALLY do this if I had access to the equipment.Click to expand...

LOL..I take TTC to a whole other level...I checked saliva ferning on our lab microscopes with slides and I even looked at some of my hubby's :spermy: Under the scope...was really cool seeing them swim around! :haha:



mimdan said:


> Here it is.. hope it helps :)
> 
> https://www.justmommies.com/getting...es-getting-pregnant/best-time-to-get-pregnant


I have read that too...:haha: thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks honey xxx


----------



## schultzie18

Hi ladies! Can I please join? I had a +opk on Wednesday morning so that put me at about 3 dpo today... good luck to all of you!


----------



## augustluvers

schultzie18 said:


> Hi ladies! Can I please join? I had a +opk on Wednesday morning so that put me at about 3 dpo today... good luck to all of you!

Welcome :hi: :hugs:


----------



## mmcrv

Yes I am 4 dpo today and I can't believe I have to wait another 2 weeks to know! (I have a longer LP than normal)


----------



## LisK

Ugh I already have PMS symptoms (I'm 6 DPO). So annoying! It looks like it will be another short LP. :(


----------



## cyncity

LisK said:


> Ugh I already have PMS symptoms (I'm 6 DPO). So annoying! It looks like it will be another short LP. :(

What kind of symptoms?

I'm 5dpo and nothing much to report. Just need to get through the week without too much obsessing!!


----------



## LisK

cyncity said:


> LisK said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I already have PMS symptoms (I'm 6 DPO). So annoying! It looks like it will be another short LP. :(
> 
> What kind of symptoms?Click to expand...

Basically I turned into a raging bitch today, which is usually a telltale sign of AF. And I'm feeling bloated. I've been having 7-8 day LPs (due to breastfeeding) but I was hoping the B6 I took this cycle would lengthen things a bit.


----------



## Leti

Any of you ladies a coffee drinker? If so, are you still drinking? or how do you cope with withdrawal symptoms? :coffee:

I like my coffee in the mornings, I only have one cup a day, and I've read that is just fine, but I don't want to hurt my chances. But it is sooo difficult to stop drinking, I get headaches, back pain, and feel very tired. :coffee:


----------



## mmcrv

Leti said:


> Any of you ladies a coffee drinker? If so, are you still drinking? or how do you cope with withdrawal symptoms? :coffee:
> 
> I like my coffee in the mornings, I only have one cup a day, and I've read that is just fine, but I don't want to hurt my chances. But it is sooo difficult to stop drinking, I get headaches, back pain, and feel very tired. :coffee:

I used to be a coffee drinker, more of tea drinker (at least 1 cup of coffee a day and 2/3 cups of tea) but i don't anymore. I just stopped couple of months ago, it felt bad for maybe a week but then I had no trouble not having any. I started having herbal tea (caffeine free) which i couldn't stand before but that kind of started feeling refreshing. Now I am good with without any tea/coffee. So you can cut it out too.


----------



## tlk71411

Hi all hope you don't mind me joining...I miscarried baby #2 on March 19th at 6w2d :( hubby was able to come stay with me for a week 27-3(right when I stopped bleeding) so I'm hoping maybe we got lucky as we won't be able to try again until August! (Dual military) My hpt finally went negative April 5th and I took another today to confirm. Hoping the next test I take is a new bfp! I'm testing on the 13th :) sorry for the long post! Fx for everyone!!


----------



## mimdan

tlk71411 said:


> Hi all hope you don't mind me joining...I miscarried baby #2 on March 19th at 6w2d :( hubby was able to come stay with me for a week 27-3(right when I stopped bleeding) so I'm hoping maybe we got lucky as we won't be able to try again until August! (Dual military) My hpt finally went negative April 5th and I took another today to confirm. Hoping the next test I take is a new bfp! I'm testing on the 13th :) sorry for the long post! Fx for everyone!!

Hey tlk71411, welcome and good luck :)

:dust:


----------



## mimdan

Well I too am feeling a few af symptoms, bachache this morning, headache and last night had slight sharp twinges on left side near ovary area along with a few twinges elsewhere in there..boobies aren't as tender either only when pressed lol...not feeling to good about this month, only 4dpo so way to early for prg signs and just feels like af :(

Hows everyone else feeling x


----------



## schultzie18

I am not feeling good about this month either... I have been having really bad pain while I ovulate ever since my ectopic in December. So bding isn't happening as much as I think it should... :( just hoping he has good swimmers!


----------



## mimdan

We need some baby dust :)

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Electricat

I don't feel much of anything - dunno if it's a good or bad sign because I've had a cycle where I was convinced!! and nothing...

Slight nausea (progestrone), slight nipple soreness (also normal LP sign)..if I sit down and think about it there are some pin prix in uterus...which I had last cycle too...so...nothing really.

Meh :coffee:

Oh - happy my temp didn't continue to drop tho...but time will show :wacko:


----------



## mimdan

Electricat said:


> I don't feel much of anything - dunno if it's a good or bad sign because I've had a cycle where I was convinced!! and nothing...
> 
> Slight nausea (progestrone), slight nipple soreness (also normal LP sign)..if I sit down and think about it there are some pin prix in uterus...which I had last cycle too...so...nothing really.
> 
> Meh :coffee:
> 
> Oh - happy my temp didn't continue to drop tho...but time will show :wacko:

How many dpo are you hun, and when are you thinking of testing ? 

Just had another pricking type pain, seriously why did I sign up to the tww ???? Lol i can see me losing the plot soon :winkwink:


----------



## Electricat

I'm 6 DPO now....pant, pant, pant...


The hell of TWW, eh? :wacko:

Like I was saying in another thread today:
I'ts amazing how a whole cycle's waiting game accumulates at the few 3-4 DPO-days where you can test and hope, before AF arrives and the tedious wait begins again.

Dust to us!!!


----------



## Pearls18

It's funny how when not TTC it feels like my period is always coming around, "oh no that time of the month again" and now I'm begging for it to be the day I'm due on so I can test!!


----------



## Movinmama

Lisk I also had a 6-7 day LP and started b6 this cycle. I went major bitch yesterday : ). I think it will gradually help enlongate the LP by a day or 2 a cycle.


----------



## cyncity

Electricat said:


> I'm 6 DPO now....pant, pant, pant...
> 
> 
> The hell of TWW, eh? :wacko:
> 
> Like I was saying in another thread today:
> I'ts amazing how a whole cycle's waiting game accumulates at the few 3-4 DPO-days where you can test and hope, before AF arrives and the tedious wait begins again.
> 
> Dust to us!!!

THIS!!

I'm 6dpo today too. I've started to obsess about testing. Haven't started testing yet, aiming to hold out until 9dpo (my birthday), but I'd be happy if I waited until Wednesday. In all likelihood I'll be testing tomorrow morning. I mean tonight. haha

Do we have any testers yet??!


----------



## DrGomps

schultzie18 said:


> Hi ladies! Can I please join? I had a +opk on Wednesday morning so that put me at about 3 dpo today... good luck to all of you!

WELCOME!!



LisK said:


> Ugh I already have PMS symptoms (I'm 6 DPO). So annoying! It looks like it will be another short LP. :(

could be Pregnancy symptoms too!!



cyncity said:


> LisK said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I already have PMS symptoms (I'm 6 DPO). So annoying! It looks like it will be another short LP. :(
> 
> What kind of symptoms?
> 
> I'm 5dpo and nothing much to report. Just need to get through the week without too much obsessing!!Click to expand...

I am having a hard time not obsessing.



LisK said:


> cyncity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisK said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I already have PMS symptoms (I'm 6 DPO). So annoying! It looks like it will be another short LP. :(
> 
> What kind of symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Basically I turned into a raging bitch today, which is usually a telltale sign of AF. And I'm feeling bloated. I've been having 7-8 day LPs (due to breastfeeding) but I was hoping the B6 I took this cycle would lengthen things a bit.Click to expand...

could be a pregnancy symptom! I am taking progesterone cream to help with an LP defect since I am still nursing too! :flower:



Leti said:


> Any of you ladies a coffee drinker? If so, are you still drinking? or how do you cope with withdrawal symptoms? :coffee:
> 
> I like my coffee in the mornings, I only have one cup a day, and I've read that is just fine, but I don't want to hurt my chances. But it is sooo difficult to stop drinking, I get headaches, back pain, and feel very tired. :coffee:

I still consume caffeine, I have an preworkout supplement in the morning and green tea during the day..with my work and a LO waking up during the night I need it!! I wish I could quit cuz I know its not helping my fertility. 



tlk71411 said:


> Hi all hope you don't mind me joining...I miscarried baby #2 on March 19th at 6w2d :( hubby was able to come stay with me for a week 27-3(right when I stopped bleeding) so I'm hoping maybe we got lucky as we won't be able to try again until August! (Dual military) My hpt finally went negative April 5th and I took another today to confirm. Hoping the next test I take is a new bfp! I'm testing on the 13th :) sorry for the long post! Fx for everyone!!

welcome! Sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: I too had a loss recently! Fx'ed you can catch this egg especially since your hubs is leaving. :hugs:



mimdan said:


> Well I too am feeling a few af symptoms, bachache this morning, headache and last night had slight sharp twinges on left side near ovary area along with a few twinges elsewhere in there..boobies aren't as tender either only when pressed lol...not feeling to good about this month, only 4dpo so way to early for prg signs and just feels like af :(
> 
> Hows everyone else feeling x

fx'ed that these are good signs! :thumbup:



schultzie18 said:


> I am not feeling good about this month either... I have been having really bad pain while I ovulate ever since my ectopic in December. So bding isn't happening as much as I think it should... :( just hoping he has good swimmers!

PMA!! And :dust: I wish I BD more too! we only need 1 :spermy: :haha:



mimdan said:


> We need some baby dust :)
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thanks!!



Electricat said:


> I don't feel much of anything - dunno if it's a good or bad sign because I've had a cycle where I was convinced!! and nothing...
> 
> Slight nausea (progestrone), slight nipple soreness (also normal LP sign)..if I sit down and think about it there are some pin prix in uterus...which I had last cycle too...so...nothing really.
> 
> Meh :coffee:
> 
> Oh - happy my temp didn't continue to drop tho...but time will show :wacko:

glad your temps look good!! maybe no symptoms is good??? :haha:



mimdan said:


> Electricat said:
> 
> 
> I don't feel much of anything - dunno if it's a good or bad sign because I've had a cycle where I was convinced!! and nothing...
> 
> Slight nausea (progestrone), slight nipple soreness (also normal LP sign)..if I sit down and think about it there are some pin prix in uterus...which I had last cycle too...so...nothing really.
> 
> Meh :coffee:
> 
> Oh - happy my temp didn't continue to drop tho...but time will show :wacko:
> 
> How many dpo are you hun, and when are you thinking of testing ?
> 
> Just had another pricking type pain, seriously why did I sign up to the tww ???? Lol i can see me losing the plot soon :winkwink:Click to expand...

I am losing the plot too!! :haha:



Electricat said:


> I'm 6 DPO now....pant, pant, pant...
> 
> 
> The hell of TWW, eh? :wacko:
> 
> Like I was saying in another thread today:
> I'ts amazing how a whole cycle's waiting game accumulates at the few 3-4 DPO-days where you can test and hope, before AF arrives and the tedious wait begins again.
> 
> Dust to us!!!


fx;ed your implanting today hun!!



MarineWAG said:


> It's funny how when not TTC it feels like my period is always coming around, "oh no that time of the month again" and now I'm begging for it to be the day I'm due on so I can test!!

yup! I 



Movinmama said:


> Lisk I also had a 6-7 day LP and started b6 this cycle. I went major bitch yesterday : ). I think it will gradually help enlongate the LP by a day or 2 a cycle.

my first LP was 5 days...the B6 and progesterone cream is helping!



cyncity said:


> Electricat said:
> 
> 
> I'm 6 DPO now....pant, pant, pant...
> 
> 
> The hell of TWW, eh? :wacko:
> 
> Like I was saying in another thread today:
> I'ts amazing how a whole cycle's waiting game accumulates at the few 3-4 DPO-days where you can test and hope, before AF arrives and the tedious wait begins again.
> 
> Dust to us!!!
> 
> THIS!!
> 
> I'm 6dpo today too. I've started to obsess about testing. Haven't started testing yet, aiming to hold out until 9dpo (my birthday), but I'd be happy if I waited until Wednesday. In all likelihood I'll be testing tomorrow morning. I mean tonight. haha
> 
> Do we have any testers yet??!Click to expand...

not testing yet...I know it would be ridiculous...

I am going to test wednesday with Serum (isolated from my blood)...I will be 7 DPO...to prevent myself from caving I am not taking any tests to work. :haha:


----------



## DrGomps

I am trying desperately hard not to ss, but my temp was up this AM...my CM smells different and I have been having vivid dreams. Also, getting a cold sore...

I know I haven't implanted yet, but I know that I at least had a strong O...

Just hoping and praying


really struggled with PMA over the weekend...but feeling a bit better now...can't wait to TEST! :D


----------



## Kino

Kino said:


> I'm so upset this morning...I started feeling unwell Friday evening but it didn't get any worse until yesterday evening....I wake up today and I think I may have strep throat and if not, I have the
> proper flu :-( . Extremely store throat, hit and cold, kind of disoriented, wobbly walking...skin hurts...
> 
> I'm 5dpo today and I don't see how I'd have any chance now :-( I'll need anti biotics for this!
> 
> My temp went from 36.63 to 37.78 this morning so I'm very close to having a fever.
> 
> Waiting now for the walk in clinic to open...no one is awake yet as its still only 830....I'm having trouble just writing this...I can't sleep :-(
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to vent!!...fx a miracle happens but its all I can do!!

maybe your sick because your immunity is down due to pregnancy....a friend of mine just had strep in the tww and she just got her bfp. :flower:[/QUOTE]


Thanks so much! This made me feel much better :flower:

I went to the dr and I do have strep throat...and even tho I feel miserable...it's actually a blessing in disguise because I can't symptom spot anymore :happydance:

My chart is also quite hilarious! I woke up this morning with a temp of 38.38 :wacko:but now, at about noon it's gone down to 37.00 so I'm hoping it's breaking :shrug:


----------



## Kino

cyncity said:


> Electricat said:
> 
> 
> I'm 6 DPO now....pant, pant, pant...
> 
> 
> The hell of TWW, eh? :wacko:
> 
> Like I was saying in another thread today:
> I'ts amazing how a whole cycle's waiting game accumulates at the few 3-4 DPO-days where you can test and hope, before AF arrives and the tedious wait begins again.
> 
> Dust to us!!!
> 
> THIS!!
> 
> I'm 6dpo today too. I've started to obsess about testing. Haven't started testing yet, aiming to hold out until 9dpo (my birthday), but I'd be happy if I waited until Wednesday. In all likelihood I'll be testing tomorrow morning. I mean tonight. haha
> 
> Do we have any testers yet??!Click to expand...


Not yet but I'm feeling like you ladies...I was tempted to test this morning but I didnt....ridiculous!!! :dohh: I'm only 6dpo!!


----------



## LisK

You know your period is going to come soon when you are contemplating eating chocolate frosting out of the container. Must... resist... temptation...


----------



## Electricat

DrGomps said:


> I am trying desperately hard not to ss, but my temp was up this AM...my CM smells different and I have been having vivid dreams. Also, getting a cold sore...
> 
> I know I haven't implanted yet, but I know that I at least had a strong O...
> 
> Just hoping and praying
> 
> 
> really struggled with PMA over the weekend...but feeling a bit better now...can't wait to TEST! :D

I noticed too, last night and today - that it....tmi and yuck...smells different...can't say I have eaten anything weird either. Hopefully it's a pg sign and not something minging :wacko:

I wanted to ignore it - but since you mentioned it too I will add it to the crazy SS! :haha:


----------



## Electricat

LisK said:


> You know your period is going to come soon when you are contemplating eating chocolate frosting out of the container. Must... resist... temptation...

:haha:


----------



## tlk71411

LisK said:


> You know your period is going to come soon when you are contemplating eating chocolate frosting out of the container. Must... resist... temptation...

AHAHAHA! I know that feeling!! Or Eating a whole box of Hostess Cupcakes...:shock: lol

Not knowing exactly when I O'd is super annoying...I had O-like pains on the 
2nd so I'm thinking I may just go off of that....:shrug: Now that my test is negative maybe I should just POAS everyday until :bfp: or :witch: hm?

As for Symptom Spotters, I do not believe the theory of "too early for symptoms." With both of my pregnancies I felt symptoms like a few days later...I think some women do and some dont. But it also depends on how in tune with your body you are. 
:dust:


----------



## qt_nurse

5 dpo today...no real symptoms yet...getting a random shooting pain to my bbs, but that happened last month too. I was on the bcp for so long that I barely remember what pms was like off the pill, was only off the pill for 2 months when I got pregnant with my DD (one month ntnp, then one month trying). But what I do remember was I get bad cravings, breakouts, and sore boobs...
Home sick today with a cold, have had a cold since 1dpo, so I'm sure it has messed with my temps a bit...
Had a slight temp dip today, but probably just my cold getting a bit better...


----------



## mimdan

Ooooo not long now until we can all get out our pee sticks !! Lol

No backache, small pinching cramp type pains on right side as I type, I also scrunched my face up to do a cry in the bath because my other half p'ssd me off think I only managed to squezze out one tear...pathetic :haha: ...stay away AF, I'm warning you ! Hehe

:dust:


----------



## DrGomps

LisK said:


> You know your period is going to come soon when you are contemplating eating chocolate frosting out of the container. Must... resist... temptation...

LOL..or your pregnant...I attacked some of my daughters easter candy this last weekend. :blush:



Electricat said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> I am trying desperately hard not to ss, but my temp was up this AM...my CM smells different and I have been having vivid dreams. Also, getting a cold sore...
> 
> I know I haven't implanted yet, but I know that I at least had a strong O...
> 
> Just hoping and praying
> 
> 
> really struggled with PMA over the weekend...but feeling a bit better now...can't wait to TEST! :D
> 
> I noticed too, last night and today - that it....tmi and yuck...smells different...can't say I have eaten anything weird either. Hopefully it's a pg sign and not something minging :wacko:
> 
> I wanted to ignore it - but since you mentioned it too I will add it to the crazy SS! :haha:Click to expand...

mine doesn't smell bad, but different, ya know??



tlk71411 said:


> LisK said:
> 
> 
> You know your period is going to come soon when you are contemplating eating chocolate frosting out of the container. Must... resist... temptation...
> 
> AHAHAHA! I know that feeling!! Or Eating a whole box of Hostess Cupcakes...:shock: lol
> 
> Not knowing exactly when I O'd is super annoying...I had O-like pains on the
> 2nd so I'm thinking I may just go off of that....:shrug: Now that my test is negative maybe I should just POAS everyday until :bfp: or :witch: hm?
> 
> As for Symptom Spotters, I do not believe the theory of "too early for symptoms." With both of my pregnancies I felt symptoms like a few days later...I think some women do and some dont. But it also depends on how in tune with your body you are.
> :dust:Click to expand...

sometimes I think maybe your body can sense fertilization or there are some hormonal changes...but I feel like maybe its wishful thinking...



qt_nurse said:


> 5 dpo today...no real symptoms yet...getting a random shooting pain to my bbs, but that happened last month too. I was on the bcp for so long that I barely remember what pms was like off the pill, was only off the pill for 2 months when I got pregnant with my DD (one month ntnp, then one month trying). But what I do remember was I get bad cravings, breakouts, and sore boobs...
> Home sick today with a cold, have had a cold since 1dpo, so I'm sure it has messed with my temps a bit...
> Had a slight temp dip today, but probably just my cold getting a bit better...

I am getting sick too!! ANd had some stabbing pain...all from progesterone probably!! I can't wait to be further in the tww so we can really SS and POAS!!



mimdan said:


> Ooooo not long now until we can all get out our pee sticks !! Lol
> 
> No backache, small pinching cramp type pains on right side as I type, I also scrunched my face up to do a cry in the bath because my other half p'ssd me off think I only managed to squezze out one tear...pathetic :haha: ...stay away AF, I'm warning you ! Hehe
> 
> :dust:

fx'ed the :witch: leaves us all alone!!

I am SO eager to POAS!!!


----------



## tlk71411

mimdan said:


> Ooooo not long now until we can all get out our pee sticks !! Lol
> 
> No backache, small pinching cramp type pains on right side as I type, I also scrunched my face up to do a cry in the bath because my other half p'ssd me off think I only managed to squezze out one tear...pathetic :haha: ...stay away AF, I'm warning you ! Hehe
> 
> :dust:

aawwww:hugs: dont cry!! I've been peeing a lot....but I'm thinking it's because I'm trying to drink more water...lol but maybe not eh?:winkwink:


----------



## DrGomps

tlk71411 said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo not long now until we can all get out our pee sticks !! Lol
> 
> No backache, small pinching cramp type pains on right side as I type, I also scrunched my face up to do a cry in the bath because my other half p'ssd me off think I only managed to squezze out one tear...pathetic :haha: ...stay away AF, I'm warning you ! Hehe
> 
> :dust:
> 
> aawwww:hugs: dont cry!! I've been peeing a lot....but I'm thinking it's because I'm trying to drink more water...lol but maybe not eh?:winkwink:Click to expand...

I have peeing alot too...drinking lots of water as well...which is good because hydration is very important. :D


----------



## tlk71411

DrGomps said:


> tlk71411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> I have peeing alot too...drinking lots of water as well...which is good because hydration is very important. :D
> 
> Yeah I'm not very good with drinking enough water so I've been really working on it....For some reason I'll drink more if I drink it out of a straw?? haha weird I know.:haha:
> 
> With both of my pregnancies not even a week later it was like I couldnt get full. I'd eat and 10 min later be starving. Bottomless pit. I know it threw me off with my daughter because I was in a training operation (military, sorry) and I kept begging snacks off of people. Definately not wishful thinking as she was not planned. lol But I do think the closeness between AF/PG symptoms throws everyone off...Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## jamesmomma201

Mind if I join you ladies? I'm 7 dpo today. This is the first month ff has given me crosshairs, so i'm trying not to be too hopeful. The other cycles i have temped I believe were annovulatory, so maybe...I hate symptom spotting, but sometimes it's hard not to. Today I have been real crampy off and on. Kind of uncomfortable when I'm sitting here at the desk at work. Also a weird one for me, last night when I was giving my son a bath, when I would lean over the tub I kept getting kinda dizzy/nauseated. Don't remember feeling like that before.


----------



## KerryGold

Hello all!

I am lacking in symptoms so far. I keep hoping I feel the little firm spot that I felt with both my previous pregnancies but not really convinced yet. Of course they could have implanted earlier.

Today I have a stonking headache, which could be due to preggo vasodilation. Or not! :rofl:

Just wanted to mention about PMS though, I had all my PMS feelings around 7DPO with Button, which was like a week before AF would be due. A buddy of mine on here told me she'd had the same when she got pregnant. Odd timed PMS can be good! :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## mmcrv

Hi I wanted to ask you all if you know why this happened.

I was extremely dizzy when I woke up on 3 dpo and felt dizzy the whole day, on 4 dpo I felt dizzy but a lot less than the day before, maybe just 2 spells in the morning. But today (5 dpo) I haven't felt anything. I know I can't feel pregnancy symptoms so early in the cycle but what do you think it was?


----------



## DrGomps

tlk71411 said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlk71411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> I have peeing alot too...drinking lots of water as well...which is good because hydration is very important. :D
> 
> Yeah I'm not very good with drinking enough water so I've been really working on it....For some reason I'll drink more if I drink it out of a straw?? haha weird I know.:haha:
> 
> With both of my pregnancies not even a week later it was like I couldnt get full. I'd eat and 10 min later be starving. Bottomless pit. I know it threw me off with my daughter because I was in a training operation (military, sorry) and I kept begging snacks off of people. Definately not wishful thinking as she was not planned. lol But I do think the closeness between AF/PG symptoms throws everyone off...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> interesting...are you still in the military? I can drink lots of water as long as its cold!!
> 
> 
> 
> jamesmomma201 said:
> 
> 
> Mind if I join you ladies? I'm 7 dpo today. This is the first month ff has given me crosshairs, so i'm trying not to be too hopeful. The other cycles i have temped I believe were annovulatory, so maybe...I hate symptom spotting, but sometimes it's hard not to. Today I have been real crampy off and on. Kind of uncomfortable when I'm sitting here at the desk at work. Also a weird one for me, last night when I was giving my son a bath, when I would lean over the tub I kept getting kinda dizzy/nauseated. Don't remember feeling like that before.Click to expand...
> 
> welcome! yay for crosshairs!! YOu could have implnated already so it could be real symptoms...when are you going to test??
> 
> 
> 
> KerryGold said:
> 
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> I am lacking in symptoms so far. I keep hoping I feel the little firm spot that I felt with both my previous pregnancies but not really convinced yet. Of course they could have implanted earlier.
> 
> Today I have a stonking headache, which could be due to preggo vasodilation. Or not! :rofl:
> 
> Just wanted to mention about PMS though, I had all my PMS feelings around 7DPO with Button, which was like a week before AF would be due. A buddy of mine on here told me she'd had the same when she got pregnant. Odd timed PMS can be good! :thumbup:
> 
> xXxClick to expand...
> 
> tww can drive you mad...what do you mean about firm spot???
> 
> 
> 
> mmcrv said:
> 
> 
> Hi I wanted to ask you all if you know why this happened.
> 
> I was extremely dizzy when I woke up on 3 dpo and felt dizzy the whole day, on 4 dpo I felt dizzy but a lot less than the day before, maybe just 2 spells in the morning. But today (5 dpo) I haven't felt anything. I know I can't feel pregnancy symptoms so early in the cycle but what do you think it was?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had some mad dizzy spells over the weekd (3/4 DPO)...I think it was due to progesterone, increased blood volume/flow. :flower:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## DrGomps

I can now add constipation, cramps and gas to my list of symptoms. But I am not SS. :rofl: I am sure its all due to progesterone.


----------



## DrGomps

sorry, TMI. :rofl:


----------



## mmcrv

Dr. Gromps thanks a lot I guess that must be the reason why! It feels much better when you can know or at least conclude to a reason for something happening doesn't it? thanks! :flower:


----------



## Hazel Angela

I'm 5dpo and also looking for a tww buddy! I'm new here and trying to catch on up on how everything works and what different things mean. Would deffinately enjoy a buddy!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls!

Sorry for not posting much since Thurdays! :wacko: I'm extremely busy at work and then over the weekend I was busy sewing these dance overlays for my church (about 12 of them... I'll post a picture tonight sometime). But ANYWAY...

I'm 5 dpo and I POAS :haha::haha::haha: :rofl: It was negative but come on... I knew it would be :haha: My temperature took a nose dive yesterday 4dpo and then it went back up high today... but I'm trying to not over think it! (I'll add it to my signature tonight). 

I usually have sore boobs the day of ovulation until AF but this time around.... NOTHING :shrug: However, I have noticed that this afternoon my boods are a little senstive and tickleish?!?!


----------



## jamesmomma201

DrGomps, I am trying to hold off until Monday to test. But I'll be doing good to keep from it if my temps are still up Friday.:winkwink:


----------



## sprite30

Hello ladies I am 5 dpo today as well. I'm getting excited. I've been having some pretty fierce cramps today on my right side so I am hoping that is a good sign but only time will tell. Is anyone testing early or waiting for af to show. I was thinking about waiting but who I am I trying to kid!!


----------



## jamesmomma201

DrGomps said:


> I can now add constipation, cramps and gas to my list of symptoms. But I am not SS. :rofl: I am sure its all due to progesterone.

lol tmi too, but I was soo gassy yesterday, which is abnormal! And the two days prior I was constipated, which is sooo not normal for me. Hopefully that will end up being a good sign for both of us :haha:


----------



## sprite30

Oops sorry 4 dpo...getting ahead of myself over here


----------



## mimdan

DrGomps said:


> LisK said:
> 
> 
> You know your period is going to come soon when you are contemplating eating chocolate frosting out of the container. Must... resist... temptation...
> 
> LOL..or your pregnant...I attacked some of my daughters easter candy this last weekend. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Electricat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> I am trying desperately hard not to ss, but my temp was up this AM...my CM smells different and I have been having vivid dreams. Also, getting a cold sore...
> 
> I know I haven't implanted yet, but I know that I at least had a strong O...
> 
> Just hoping and praying
> 
> 
> really struggled with PMA over the weekend...but feeling a bit better now...can't wait to TEST! :DClick to expand...
> 
> I noticed too, last night and today - that it....tmi and yuck...smells different...can't say I have eaten anything weird either. Hopefully it's a pg sign and not something minging :wacko:
> 
> I wanted to ignore it - but since you mentioned it too I will add it to the crazy SS! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> mine doesn't smell bad, but different, ya know??
> 
> 
> 
> tlk71411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisK said:
> 
> 
> You know your period is going to come soon when you are contemplating eating chocolate frosting out of the container. Must... resist... temptation...Click to expand...
> 
> AHAHAHA! I know that feeling!! Or Eating a whole box of Hostess Cupcakes...:shock: lol
> 
> Not knowing exactly when I O'd is super annoying...I had O-like pains on the
> 2nd so I'm thinking I may just go off of that....:shrug: Now that my test is negative maybe I should just POAS everyday until :bfp: or :witch: hm?
> 
> As for Symptom Spotters, I do not believe the theory of "too early for symptoms." With both of my pregnancies I felt symptoms like a few days later...I think some women do and some dont. But it also depends on how in tune with your body you are.
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> sometimes I think maybe your body can sense fertilization or there are some hormonal changes...but I feel like maybe its wishful thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> qt_nurse said:
> 
> 
> 5 dpo today...no real symptoms yet...getting a random shooting pain to my bbs, but that happened last month too. I was on the bcp for so long that I barely remember what pms was like off the pill, was only off the pill for 2 months when I got pregnant with my DD (one month ntnp, then one month trying). But what I do remember was I get bad cravings, breakouts, and sore boobs...
> Home sick today with a cold, have had a cold since 1dpo, so I'm sure it has messed with my temps a bit...
> Had a slight temp dip today, but probably just my cold getting a bit better...Click to expand...
> 
> I am getting sick too!! ANd had some stabbing pain...all from progesterone probably!! I can't wait to be further in the tww so we can really SS and POAS!!
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo not long now until we can all get out our pee sticks !! Lol
> 
> No backache, small pinching cramp type pains on right side as I type, I also scrunched my face up to do a cry in the bath because my other half p'ssd me off think I only managed to squezze out one tear...pathetic :haha: ...stay away AF, I'm warning you ! Hehe
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> fx'ed the :witch: leaves us all alone!!
> 
> I am SO eager to POAS!!!Click to expand...

Drgomp, how did the blood test you were thinking of doing go ? Or is it too early to do that too ? :test::test::test: hehe


----------



## mimdan

Woo hoo !! Some possible symptoms starting to come through I see, awesome ! Now its getting interesting :) :thumbup:


----------



## mimdan

tlk71411 said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo not long now until we can all get out our pee sticks !! Lol
> 
> No backache, small pinching cramp type pains on right side as I type, I also scrunched my face up to do a cry in the bath because my other half p'ssd me off think I only managed to squezze out one tear...pathetic :haha: ...stay away AF, I'm warning you ! Hehe
> 
> :dust:
> 
> aawwww:hugs: dont cry!! I've been peeing a lot....but I'm thinking it's because I'm trying to drink more water...lol but maybe not eh?:winkwink:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you...:dust:


----------



## cyncity

augustluvers said:


> I'm 5 dpo and I POAS :haha::haha::haha: :rofl: It was negative but come on... I knew it would be :haha: My temperature took a nose dive yesterday 4dpo and then it went back up high today... but I'm trying to not over think it! (I'll add it to my signature tonight).
> 
> I usually have sore boobs the day of ovulation until AF but this time around.... NOTHING :shrug: However, I have noticed that this afternoon my boods are a little senstive and tickleish?!?!

First POAS!!!! I love it!! FX that the temp dip was implanting!

I have no symptoms yet. I'm tired as heck but with a toddler who is up at 5:30, that's status quo for me! I actually didn't have symptoms with my pregnancy with her until after BFP on 9dpo, so maybe that's good nothing happening yet? My temps are hovering close to the coverline which is irritating to look at. Boo.


----------



## KerryGold

I had in the exact same place with Leila and Button this place in my abdomen that I could pinpoint exactly and I was constantly aware of it and it felt firm. It wasn't painful, just pressure I guess. The two oer girls I know who have ever reported it both were also duffed. I had it at like 3DPO with Button and at my day 21(?) blood Test with Leila. I described it previously as implantation but some smart Alec MW pointed out it was way too high for where my uterus would be at this stage so who knows!? It's a fool proof symptom in my experience and I wish I had it right now :hissy: Leila and Button were both left sided though and this ov was definitely on the right. I don't usually feel right-sided ov so who knows if I get a right-sided firm spot?!

Sorry, hubby called! He's in London til Thursday and tomorrow is my birthday :cry: I get to turn the dreaded 35 not pregnant and without hubby! My parents are coming though and hopefully taking Leila to the zoo.

My other symptom to spot is my skin is ridiculously dry. My right hand is actually sore with it and my legs are going scaly. The last time I had scaly legs was when I was expecting Leila. Weird eh? :wacko:


----------



## DrGomps

mmcrv said:


> Dr. Gromps thanks a lot I guess that must be the reason why! It feels much better when you can know or at least conclude to a reason for something happening doesn't it? thanks! :flower:

I love learning the science of why things happen. I am a scientist so its in my nature!



Hazel Angela said:


> I'm 5dpo and also looking for a tww buddy! I'm new here and trying to catch on up on how everything works and what different things mean. Would deffinately enjoy a buddy!

Welcome. :hi: are you ttc # 1?? TTC has a whole set of lingo that you will get down in no time. feel free to ask questions...I am old hat at this! LOL!!



augustluvers said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Sorry for not posting much since Thurdays! :wacko: I'm extremely busy at work and then over the weekend I was busy sewing these dance overlays for my church (about 12 of them... I'll post a picture tonight sometime). But ANYWAY...
> 
> I'm 5 dpo and I POAS :haha::haha::haha: :rofl: It was negative but come on... I knew it would be :haha: My temperature took a nose dive yesterday 4dpo and then it went back up high today... but I'm trying to not over think it! (I'll add it to my signature tonight).
> 
> I usually have sore boobs the day of ovulation until AF but this time around.... NOTHING :shrug: However, I have noticed that this afternoon my boods are a little senstive and tickleish?!?!

:rofl: you tested??? Silly!! :haha: Though 4 DPO is a bit early for implantation.



jamesmomma201 said:


> DrGomps, I am trying to hold off until Monday to test. But I'll be doing good to keep from it if my temps are still up Friday.:winkwink:

your better then me....I have to literally restrain myself from testing by keeping them all at home while i am at work!!



sprite30 said:


> Hello ladies I am 5 dpo today as well. I'm getting excited. I've been having some pretty fierce cramps today on my right side so I am hoping that is a good sign but only time will tell. Is anyone testing early or waiting for af to show. I was thinking about waiting but who I am I trying to kid!!

:hi: Fx'ed its a good sign! I am DEF testing early!!




jamesmomma201 said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> I can now add constipation, cramps and gas to my list of symptoms. But I am not SS. :rofl: I am sure its all due to progesterone.
> 
> lol tmi too, but I was soo gassy yesterday, which is abnormal! And the two days prior I was constipated, which is sooo not normal for me. Hopefully that will end up being a good sign for both of us :haha:Click to expand...


constipation is new for me too, def hope its a good sign!! 



mimdan said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisK said:
> 
> 
> You know your period is going to come soon when you are contemplating eating chocolate frosting out of the container. Must... resist... temptation...
> 
> LOL..or your pregnant...I attacked some of my daughters easter candy this last weekend. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Electricat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> I am trying desperately hard not to ss, but my temp was up this AM...my CM smells different and I have been having vivid dreams. Also, getting a cold sore...
> 
> I know I haven't implanted yet, but I know that I at least had a strong O...
> 
> Just hoping and praying
> 
> 
> really struggled with PMA over the weekend...but feeling a bit better now...can't wait to TEST! :DClick to expand...
> 
> I noticed too, last night and today - that it....tmi and yuck...smells different...can't say I have eaten anything weird either. Hopefully it's a pg sign and not something minging :wacko:
> 
> I wanted to ignore it - but since you mentioned it too I will add it to the crazy SS! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> mine doesn't smell bad, but different, ya know??
> 
> 
> 
> tlk71411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisK said:
> 
> 
> You know your period is going to come soon when you are contemplating eating chocolate frosting out of the container. Must... resist... temptation...Click to expand...
> 
> AHAHAHA! I know that feeling!! Or Eating a whole box of Hostess Cupcakes...:shock: lol
> 
> Not knowing exactly when I O'd is super annoying...I had O-like pains on the
> 2nd so I'm thinking I may just go off of that....:shrug: Now that my test is negative maybe I should just POAS everyday until :bfp: or :witch: hm?
> 
> As for Symptom Spotters, I do not believe the theory of "too early for symptoms." With both of my pregnancies I felt symptoms like a few days later...I think some women do and some dont. But it also depends on how in tune with your body you are.
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> sometimes I think maybe your body can sense fertilization or there are some hormonal changes...but I feel like maybe its wishful thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> qt_nurse said:
> 
> 
> 5 dpo today...no real symptoms yet...getting a random shooting pain to my bbs, but that happened last month too. I was on the bcp for so long that I barely remember what pms was like off the pill, was only off the pill for 2 months when I got pregnant with my DD (one month ntnp, then one month trying). But what I do remember was I get bad cravings, breakouts, and sore boobs...
> Home sick today with a cold, have had a cold since 1dpo, so I'm sure it has messed with my temps a bit...
> Had a slight temp dip today, but probably just my cold getting a bit better...Click to expand...
> 
> I am getting sick too!! ANd had some stabbing pain...all from progesterone probably!! I can't wait to be further in the tww so we can really SS and POAS!!
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo not long now until we can all get out our pee sticks !! Lol
> 
> No backache, small pinching cramp type pains on right side as I type, I also scrunched my face up to do a cry in the bath because my other half p'ssd me off think I only managed to squezze out one tear...pathetic :haha: ...stay away AF, I'm warning you ! Hehe
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> fx'ed the :witch: leaves us all alone!!
> 
> I am SO eager to POAS!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Drgomp, how did the blood test you were thinking of doing go ? Or is it too early to do that too ? :test::test::test: heheClick to expand...

I am going to do it wednesday...def too early! 



mimdan said:


> Woo hoo !! Some possible symptoms starting to come through I see, awesome ! Now its getting interesting :) :thumbup:

its def going to be getting exciting in here as implantation starts to occur and the real symptoms come! Eeks!!






KerryGold said:


> I had in the exact same place with Leila and Button this place in my abdomen that I could pinpoint exactly and I was constantly aware of it and it felt firm. It wasn't painful, just pressure I guess. The two oer girls I know who have ever reported it both were also duffed. I had it at like 3DPO with Button and at my day 21(?) blood TTC with Leila.
> 
> Brb

interesting...bet its a good sign!! I didn't realize you felt it before implantation...I go back and forth whether you can have symptoms before you actually implant. Fx'ed hun!!


----------



## tlk71411

I think everyone woman is different as far as symptoms go.... I think like you said earlier DrG, that fertilization starts the hormones and so some women start feeling things.... A lot of women dont notice symptoms because they arent looking for them. But thats just my 0.02....:coffee: lol

Not too many ss on my end...though believe me I'm looking! haha. some lower back ache off and on....oh and Last night the "cant get full" thing started...but I'm blaming that on not eating enough in the day. I made a point to eat more today to see if that helps. Dont wanna get my hopes up....:dohh: yeah right haha!!

DrG yes I'm still in the military. If I dont reenlist, my contract will be done in December =) My husband recently reenlisted and is currently in a new MOS (military occupational specialty-your job lol) school in VA Beach. I'm hoping maybe I'll get to see him in May...:winkwink:especially if I dont get my :bfp:


----------



## augustluvers

Yes I sure did test this morning! I wanted to slap myself for it too but I just couldn't resist the itch to poas! :rofl: 

I did however, find that implantation can occur as early as 3dpo :shrug: I saw it on a thread here on BNB... I need to go and find it.

I too have been having cramps since ovulation :wacko:


----------



## Rae.Rae

My bbt took a big jump ths morning again and I still have this back ache... 6dpo.. ugh, the wait!


----------



## MiaHop

KerryGold said:


> I had in the exact same place with Leila and Button this place in my abdomen that I could pinpoint exactly and I was constantly aware of it and it felt firm. It wasn't painful, just pressure I guess. The two oer girls I know who have ever reported it both were also duffed. I had it at like 3DPO with Button and at my day 21(?) blood Test with Leila. I described it previously as implantation but some smart Alec MW pointed out it was way too high for where my uterus would be at this stage so who knows!? It's a fool proof symptom in my experience and I wish I had it right now :hissy: Leila and Button were both left sided though and this ov was definitely on the right. I don't usually feel right-sided ov so who knows if I get a right-sided firm spot?!
> 
> Sorry, hubby called! He's in London til Thursday and tomorrow is my birthday :cry: I get to turn the dreaded 35 not pregnant and without hubby! My parents are coming though and hopefully taking Leila to the zoo.
> 
> My other symptom to spot is my skin is ridiculously dry. My right hand is actually sore with it and my legs are going scaly. The last time I had scaly legs was when I was expecting Leila. Weird eh? :wacko:

Don't feel bad. I know the feeling. My birthday is today and both my nanny and my daughter are sick. I get to turn 30 taking care of everyone that is sick around me. I also had to take a client call today with the baby screaming in the background, that was fun and embarrassing. And the whole reason they are sick is because my mother and sister in law are both selfish...(their fault...I wont go into details as they are too long). But basically I get to spend the day alone as well as arguing with hubby and upset at the whole situation. Exactly how i want to bring in my 30s. Plus I was sick for almost 2 weeks, right before ovulation, now my temperture is all off. It's like I had Implantation dip twice...I dont know whats going on. My nerves are a wreck.

But happy early birthday to you! you have us :hugs:


----------



## MiaHop

Can you guys look at my chart. I'm freaking out that it dipped twice after Ovulation. Thi sis so odd. Once would be because of implantation probably, but twice...dont know what's going on. Thi sis all I think about.

Oh and to show you how crazy I am. I will test on the days that my horoscope is positive. Yeah I'm nuts. Anything to make myself feel better.


----------



## KerryGold

Happy birthday to you for today then!

I don't know anything much about charting though, sorry!

xXx


----------



## Electricat

MiaHop said:


> Can you guys look at my chart. I'm freaking out that it dipped twice after Ovulation. Thi sis so odd. Once would be because of implantation probably, but twice...dont know what's going on. Thi sis all I think about.
> 
> Oh and to show you how crazy I am. I will test on the days that my horoscope is positive. Yeah I'm nuts. Anything to make myself feel better.

Looks like my chart for Jan. 28th - didn't come to nothing =(
But since you've been sick and all maybe the temps aren't reliable.

FX for that it doesn't matter and a bean is growing! :flower:


----------



## MiaHop

Thanks Guys!


----------



## mimdan

Happy birthday mia :cake:


----------



## LisK

MiaHop said:


> KerryGold said:
> 
> 
> I had in the exact same place with Leila and Button this place in my abdomen that I could pinpoint exactly and I was constantly aware of it and it felt firm. It wasn't painful, just pressure I guess. The two oer girls I know who have ever reported it both were also duffed. I had it at like 3DPO with Button and at my day 21(?) blood Test with Leila. I described it previously as implantation but some smart Alec MW pointed out it was way too high for where my uterus would be at this stage so who knows!? It's a fool proof symptom in my experience and I wish I had it right now :hissy: Leila and Button were both left sided though and this ov was definitely on the right. I don't usually feel right-sided ov so who knows if I get a right-sided firm spot?!
> 
> Sorry, hubby called! He's in London til Thursday and tomorrow is my birthday :cry: I get to turn the dreaded 35 not pregnant and without hubby! My parents are coming though and hopefully taking Leila to the zoo.
> 
> My other symptom to spot is my skin is ridiculously dry. My right hand is actually sore with it and my legs are going scaly. The last time I had scaly legs was when I was expecting Leila. Weird eh? :wacko:
> 
> Don't feel bad. I know the feeling. My birthday is today and both my nanny and my daughter are sick. I get to turn 30 taking care of everyone that is sick around me. I also had to take a client call today with the baby screaming in the background, that was fun and embarrassing. And the whole reason they are sick is because my mother and sister in law are both selfish...(their fault...I wont go into details as they are too long). But basically I get to spend the day alone as well as arguing with hubby and upset at the whole situation. Exactly how i want to bring in my 30s. Plus I was sick for almost 2 weeks, right before ovulation, now my temperture is all off. It's like I had Implantation dip twice...I dont know whats going on. My nerves are a wreck.
> 
> But happy early birthday to you! you have us :hugs:Click to expand...

Having a sick baby is the absolute WORST. It makes me so mad when people selfishly spread their germs around. I'm sorry you are having such a crappy birthday! I hope it gets better!


----------



## Leti

LisK said:


> MiaHop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KerryGold said:
> 
> 
> I had in the exact same place with Leila and Button this place in my abdomen that I could pinpoint exactly and I was constantly aware of it and it felt firm. It wasn't painful, just pressure I guess. The two oer girls I know who have ever reported it both were also duffed. I had it at like 3DPO with Button and at my day 21(?) blood Test with Leila. I described it previously as implantation but some smart Alec MW pointed out it was way too high for where my uterus would be at this stage so who knows!? It's a fool proof symptom in my experience and I wish I had it right now :hissy: Leila and Button were both left sided though and this ov was definitely on the right. I don't usually feel right-sided ov so who knows if I get a right-sided firm spot?!
> 
> Sorry, hubby called! He's in London til Thursday and tomorrow is my birthday :cry: I get to turn the dreaded 35 not pregnant and without hubby! My parents are coming though and hopefully taking Leila to the zoo.
> 
> My other symptom to spot is my skin is ridiculously dry. My right hand is actually sore with it and my legs are going scaly. The last time I had scaly legs was when I was expecting Leila. Weird eh? :wacko:
> 
> Don't feel bad. I know the feeling. My birthday is today and both my nanny and my daughter are sick. I get to turn 30 taking care of everyone that is sick around me. I also had to take a client call today with the baby screaming in the background, that was fun and embarrassing. And the whole reason they are sick is because my mother and sister in law are both selfish...(their fault...I wont go into details as they are too long). But basically I get to spend the day alone as well as arguing with hubby and upset at the whole situation. Exactly how i want to bring in my 30s. Plus I was sick for almost 2 weeks, right before ovulation, now my temperture is all off. It's like I had Implantation dip twice...I dont know whats going on. My nerves are a wreck.
> 
> But happy early birthday to you! you have us :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Having a sick baby is the absolute WORST. It makes me so mad when people selfishly spread their germs around. I'm sorry you are having such a crappy birthday! I hope it gets better!Click to expand...

Happy birthday, hope your baby gets better!!


----------



## Leti

I feel I'm getting sick too :nope: :cry: I've been sneezing more than usual, and I don't know if its all the pineapple, but I kind of feel a scratchy throat. Just my luck!!!

I'm stating to feel my boobs a little bit heavier, today I couldn't stand my bras at work, couldn't wait to get home to take them off. But I get that all the time before AF, I just feel it is mad early.

Time is dragging!!!!, I can't wait to start POAS.....:hissy:

Well hope you all having more patience and a better day than me.
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tlk71411

Sounds like we all feel like crap!


----------



## Leti

tlk71411 said:


> Sounds like we all feel like crap!


:rofl:


----------



## tlk71411

Glad I made someone laugh! Hopefully its a good sign! :)


----------



## Cherrysoul

Hi ladies i am new to this forum, but currently 5/6 DPO and AF due 16th April TTC # 3 hope I'm not intruding :)


----------



## Cherrysoul

Cherrysoul said:


> Hi ladies i am new to this forum, but currently 6/7 DPO and AF due 16th April TTC # 3 hope I'm not intruding :)

Edited (don't know how to do that)


----------



## KerryGold

Welcome!

Happy birthday to me!

xXx


----------



## Mrs A

Happy birthday Kerry!


----------



## Mrs A

I have no idea what's happening in my chart, keeps up and down....


----------



## Electricat

Haha - was going to write short hand and put Happy BD, Kerry...but on here that means something different lol

Anyway - happy birthday :flower:

How are we all lovelies feeling today?
7 DPO here and I hurried to wee down the loo so I didn't collect it this morning - nutter's, I know but only way not to POAS.
Creamier CM than what I can remember in LP before and very low cervix :wacko:
Other than that, I'm very worried about my little dog who had an accident yesterday and hurt her knee :cry: Waiting to go into vet this morning.


Dust, dust to all of us :dust:


----------



## DrGomps

Happy Birthday Kerry!! :cake: sorry your hubs can't spend it with you!! 

welcome cherry!!

electricat, I am the same way...I pee before I can think twice about it!! LOL. I have satisfied my urge to POAS with OPKs. LOL!!


----------



## DrGomps

MiaHop said:


> Can you guys look at my chart. I'm freaking out that it dipped twice after Ovulation. Thi sis so odd. Once would be because of implantation probably, but twice...dont know what's going on. Thi sis all I think about.
> 
> Oh and to show you how crazy I am. I will test on the days that my horoscope is positive. Yeah I'm nuts. Anything to make myself feel better.

how strict are you abotu temping at the same time??? I temp at 6:13 every morning and I do it vaginally, which tends to me more accurate, especially if you sleep with your mouth open.


----------



## DrGomps

Happy birthday Mimdan! :cake: hope you have a great day!!


I really want to POAS...but am resisting. LOL.


----------



## DrGomps

anyone else getting nervous about testing....I am just so scared of :bfn: 

sending :dust: to everyone!


----------



## augustluvers

DrG ~ I too am getting nervous and doubtful. :shy: I'm trying to stay positive but right now I don't even have my normal post Ovulation symptoms... :shrug:

As for me... I'm feeling extremely irritable today and I dont' like it! For once it's going to be in the 80's here in New Jersey and I want to enjoy the weather but I feel zoo down! Maybe it's the nerves of getting to really test in the next few days? 

Here's my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/433bbe I'll be in court for work all day today, but the benefit is that I have wifi :haha:


----------



## mimdan

DrGomps said:


> Happy birthday Mimdan! :cake: hope you have a great day!!
> 
> 
> I really want to POAS...but am resisting. LOL.

Awww thanx hun, but its not my birthday lol, its mia and kerrys hehe but thanx anyway :winkwink:

That said, happy birthday girls !!

I pee'd on a stick but....bfn haha way too early (5dpo) but I'll prob just pee on a stick everyday until af, anything to keep me slightly sane and entertained :haha:

Boobies still have some pain in them, feeling like I want to cry today but I'll try and snap out of that, also still getting the odd short sharp pings in uterus seems to swap from left and right but more on the right. If anything else happens I'll post about it lol

For those of you that aren't feeling to well, I hope you feel better soon x x

Not long now ladies till the bfp's start comming in, I have a good feeling we may get more than we think..hope I'm right :) but we shall see....

Over and out...for now :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## qt_nurse

i couldnt help myself, poas this morning, obv bfn...silly me wasting my ic away! will try super hard not to test until sat!


----------



## LisK

Electricat said:


> Haha - was going to write short hand and put Happy BD, Kerry...but on here that means something different lol
> 
> Anyway - happy birthday :flower:
> 
> How are we all lovelies feeling today?
> 7 DPO here and I hurried to wee down the loo so I didn't collect it this morning - nutter's, I know but only way not to POAS.
> Creamier CM than what I can remember in LP before and very low cervix :wacko:
> Other than that, I'm very worried about my little dog who had an accident yesterday and hurt her knee :cry: Waiting to go into vet this morning.
> 
> 
> Dust, dust to all of us :dust:

Oh no! I hope your dog is okay!


----------



## cyncity

Happy birthday mia and Kerry!! :cake:

I woke up this morning with a really achy lower back but I'm thinking it was because I was sleeping in the fetal position all night (thank you DD for taking over the bed!)

I was pretty fatigued yesterday and I seem to be sluggish again today. Not sure if I'm more aware of it because I'm ss and looking for things?

I was so proud of myself for running to the loo and flushing in record time to resist the urge, but now that I see so many ladies have been POAS I should have joined you!! Still aiming to hold out until my bday but we'll see if I cave tomorrow!


----------



## cyncity

Electricat said:


> Other than that, I'm very worried about my little dog who had an accident yesterday and hurt her knee :cry: Waiting to go into vet this morning.

Aww, hope she is okay :hugs:


----------



## Electricat

Thank you :flower:

I don't know how she is actually - dunno how severe it is. She had an operation on her knee a year ago and has pins in it. Yesterday she ran straight into my leg as I was putting it out to stop her chasing a P.I.T.B.U.L.L - yeah - she's crazy. She is a toy poodle and think she is as big as a horse!
I tried to stop her and she must have twisted her leg or something because I can feel the knee cap is loose. She probably needs another operation...her appointment is later today and she is doing ok. Hopping on three legs, eating and drinking, but she looks miserable :nope:

Ok - sorry for off topic, but thanx for asking about my little baby :flower:


----------



## augustluvers

Electricat said:


> Thank you :flower:
> 
> I don't know how she is actually - dunno how severe it is. She had an operation on her knee a year ago and has pins in it. Yesterday she ran straight into my leg as I was putting it out to stop her chasing a P.I.T.B.U.L.L - yeah - she's crazy. She is a toy poodle and think she is as big as a horse!
> I tried to stop her and she must have twisted her leg or something because I can feel the knee cap is loose. She probably needs another operation...her appointment is later today and she is doing ok. Hopping on three legs, eating and drinking, but she looks miserable :nope:
> 
> Ok - sorry for off topic, but thanx for asking about my little baby :flower:

My dog Silver is my heart! Over a year ago she got sooooo sick that by the time the doctor's found out what was wrong I had two choices - Operate or Put to sleep! I spent all my savings at that time to operate her. She's big and healthy now but I would do and give anything for that dog. She's my baby! I hope your baby gets better :hugs:

By the way, my baby is a Pitbull but she's the biggest and friendliest dog I know ;) I'll post a pic
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0257.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Leti

KerryGold said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Happy birthday to me!
> 
> xXx

Happy birthday kerry hope you receive a bd news soon


----------



## Electricat

Aww, August - she is beautimous!

Yes, I was really worried about money because the operation was like £2500 the last time and I didn't know if she was still covered (you can only claim for that amount once a year), but thankfully we are in a new insurance year so I will get my money back. Not that it would have stopped me - I would pay of course.

She really is crazy though running and barking towards any dog like that - she has ticked off a couple dogs behaving like that (but she is quick as anything and only got bitten once) - I kinda panicked when a loose pit bull was running up behind us 5 times her size and I knew I had to stop her (you never know about other owners, if they are sensible or not). When she started howling and limping the sweet pit bull came over and sniffed her - it looked like he felt sorry for her lol.

Leaving with a pic...and then I think we should leave the thread to TTC-stuff again :blush:


----------



## MiaHop

KerryGold said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Happy birthday to me!
> 
> xXx

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Leti

DrGomps said:


> anyone else getting nervous about testing....I am just so scared of :bfn:
> 
> sending :dust: to everyone!

Nervous, ansious, inpatient, all kind of emotions


----------



## MiaHop

Leti said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else getting nervous about testing....I am just so scared of :bfn:
> 
> sending :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Nervous, ansious, inpatient, all kind of emotionsClick to expand...

Nervous, and trying to think positive. I'm just happy I'm so busy at work. I hope this week flies by so i can start testing.


----------



## Leti

augustluvers said:


> DrG ~ I too am getting nervous and doubtful. :shy: I'm trying to stay positive but right now I don't even have my normal post Ovulation symptoms... :shrug:
> 
> As for me... I'm feeling extremely irritable today and I dont' like it! For once it's going to be in the 80's here in New Jersey and I want to enjoy the weather but I feel zoo down! Maybe it's the nerves of getting to really test in the next few days?
> 
> Here's my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/433bbe I'll be in court for work all day today, but the benefit is that I have wifi :haha:

I feel you. Im the same way. I almost had a fighy with hubby for nothing. Hope it is only preg hormones....


----------



## augustluvers

Electricat said:


> Aww, August - she is beautimous!
> 
> Yes, I was really worried about money because the operation was like £2500 the last time and I didn't know if she was still covered (you can only claim for that amount once a year), but thankfully we are in a new insurance year so I will get my money back. Not that it would have stopped me - I would pay of course.
> 
> She really is crazy though running and barking towards any dog like that - she has ticked off a couple dogs behaving like that (but she is quick as anything and only got bitten once) - I kinda panicked when a loose pit bull was running up behind us 5 times her size and I knew I had to stop her (you never know about other owners, if they are sensible or not). When she started howling and limping the sweet pit bull came over and sniffed her - it looked like he felt sorry for her lol.
> 
> Leaving with a pic...and then I think we should leave the thread to TTC-stuff again :blush:

Omg she's sooooo adorable!!!! 

I also have two miniature shelties and they bark at everything!!!!!! They tend to piss off other dogs but most us humans :rofl:


----------



## Leti

augustluvers said:


> DrG ~ I too am getting nervous and doubtful. :shy: I'm trying to stay positive but right now I don't even have my normal post Ovulation symptoms... :shrug:
> 
> As for me... I'm feeling extremely irritable today and I dont' like it! For once it's going to be in the 80's here in New Jersey and I want to enjoy the weather but I feel zoo down! Maybe it's the nerves of getting to really test in the next few days?
> 
> Here's my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/433bbe I'll be in court for work all day today, but the benefit is that I have wifi :haha:

I feel you. Im the same way. I almost had a fighy with hubby for nothing. Hope it is only preg hormones....


----------



## augustluvers

Happy birthday Kerry!!!!


----------



## DrGomps

augustluvers said:


> DrG ~ I too am getting nervous and doubtful. :shy: I'm trying to stay positive but right now I don't even have my normal post Ovulation symptoms... :shrug:
> 
> As for me... I'm feeling extremely irritable today and I dont' like it! For once it's going to be in the 80's here in New Jersey and I want to enjoy the weather but I feel zoo down! Maybe it's the nerves of getting to really test in the next few days?
> 
> Here's my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/433bbe I'll be in court for work all day today, but the benefit is that I have wifi :haha:

what do you do in court??? I am in new york...we aren't too far away from eachother...the weather is AWESOME today!!



mimdan said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Mimdan! :cake: hope you have a great day!!
> 
> 
> I really want to POAS...but am resisting. LOL.
> 
> 
> Awww thanx hun, but its not my birthday lol, its mia and kerrys hehe but thanx anyway :winkwink:
> 
> That said, happy birthday girls !!
> 
> I pee'd on a stick but....bfn haha way too early (5dpo) but I'll prob just pee on a stick everyday until af, anything to keep me slightly sane and entertained :haha:
> 
> Boobies still have some pain in them, feeling like I want to cry today but I'll try and snap out of that, also still getting the odd short sharp pings in uterus seems to swap from left and right but more on the right. If anything else happens I'll post about it lol
> 
> For those of you that aren't feeling to well, I hope you feel better soon x x
> 
> Not long now ladies till the bfp's start comming in, I have a good feeling we may get more than we think..hope I'm right :) but we shall see....
> 
> Over and out...for now :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

not sure why I thought it was your birthday....LOL. sorry about that.



qt_nurse said:


> i couldnt help myself, poas this morning, obv bfn...silly me wasting my ic away! will try super hard not to test until sat!

:rofl:



cyncity said:


> Happy birthday mia and Kerry!! :cake:
> 
> I woke up this morning with a really achy lower back but I'm thinking it was because I was sleeping in the fetal position all night (thank you DD for taking over the bed!)
> 
> I was pretty fatigued yesterday and I seem to be sluggish again today. Not sure if I'm more aware of it because I'm ss and looking for things?
> 
> I was so proud of myself for running to the loo and flushing in record time to resist the urge, but now that I see so many ladies have been POAS I should have joined you!! Still aiming to hold out until my bday but we'll see if I cave tomorrow!

fx'ed those are good signs!!



Electricat said:


> Thank you :flower:
> 
> I don't know how she is actually - dunno how severe it is. She had an operation on her knee a year ago and has pins in it. Yesterday she ran straight into my leg as I was putting it out to stop her chasing a P.I.T.B.U.L.L - yeah - she's crazy. She is a toy poodle and think she is as big as a horse!
> I tried to stop her and she must have twisted her leg or something because I can feel the knee cap is loose. She probably needs another operation...her appointment is later today and she is doing ok. Hopping on three legs, eating and drinking, but she looks miserable :nope:
> 
> Ok - sorry for off topic, but thanx for asking about my little baby :flower:

I love poodles!




augustluvers said:


> Electricat said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> I don't know how she is actually - dunno how severe it is. She had an operation on her knee a year ago and has pins in it. Yesterday she ran straight into my leg as I was putting it out to stop her chasing a P.I.T.B.U.L.L - yeah - she's crazy. She is a toy poodle and think she is as big as a horse!
> I tried to stop her and she must have twisted her leg or something because I can feel the knee cap is loose. She probably needs another operation...her appointment is later today and she is doing ok. Hopping on three legs, eating and drinking, but she looks miserable :nope:
> 
> Ok - sorry for off topic, but thanx for asking about my little baby :flower:
> 
> My dog Silver is my heart! Over a year ago she got sooooo sick that by the time the doctor's found out what was wrong I had two choices - Operate or Put to sleep! I spent all my savings at that time to operate her. She's big and healthy now but I would do and give anything for that dog. She's my baby! I hope your baby gets better :hugs:
> 
> By the way, my baby is a Pitbull but she's the biggest and friendliest dog I know ;) I'll post a picClick to expand...

awe! precious!! I love dogs...I miss having a dog but we live in an apartment...but we have a cat who uses the toilet...its pretty awesome!!




Electricat said:


> Aww, August - she is beautimous!
> 
> Yes, I was really worried about money because the operation was like £2500 the last time and I didn't know if she was still covered (you can only claim for that amount once a year), but thankfully we are in a new insurance year so I will get my money back. Not that it would have stopped me - I would pay of course.
> 
> She really is crazy though running and barking towards any dog like that - she has ticked off a couple dogs behaving like that (but she is quick as anything and only got bitten once) - I kinda panicked when a loose pit bull was running up behind us 5 times her size and I knew I had to stop her (you never know about other owners, if they are sensible or not). When she started howling and limping the sweet pit bull came over and sniffed her - it looked like he felt sorry for her lol.
> 
> Leaving with a pic...and then I think we should leave the thread to TTC-stuff again :blush:

precious!!



Leti said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> DrG ~ I too am getting nervous and doubtful. :shy: I'm trying to stay positive but right now I don't even have my normal post Ovulation symptoms... :shrug:
> 
> As for me... I'm feeling extremely irritable today and I dont' like it! For once it's going to be in the 80's here in New Jersey and I want to enjoy the weather but I feel zoo down! Maybe it's the nerves of getting to really test in the next few days?
> 
> Here's my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/433bbe I'll be in court for work all day today, but the benefit is that I have wifi :haha:
> 
> I feel you. Im the same way. I almost had a fighy with hubby for nothing. Hope it is only preg hormones....Click to expand...

I have been irritiable too...its a pity that preg symptoms are the same as PMS.


----------



## DrGomps

happy birthday Mia!! :flower: :cake:


----------



## augustluvers

DrG- I'm a child protection social worker so sometimes are cases are court litigated case. I've been here since 8am and nothing!!!! They just put a sign that they are running 2.5 hours behind!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## cyncity

Aww love all the dog pics! DS and I really want to get a dog but DH is putting his foot down (he thinks he'll get stuck with all the walking etc.) he's probably right!

DrGomps - a cat using the toilet??! Um amaze-balls! You must share your secret! All I can think of is Meet the Parents and the opposable thumb.

So who else is grumpy today? I was banging around the kitchen all morning with a whiny toddler at my feet and a giant mess that no one else wants to deal with :grr:


----------



## MiaHop

Thanks for birthday wishes!

me me me. I'm grumpy today. Work email is down and I have soooo much to catch up on.
Everyone is annoying me. And it feels like both of my ovaries are hurting...grrr. 
I'm also said, love the dog pics, but reminds me that i just put my dog down :'(. He was a weimaraner named Snoopy.

DrGomps we are both in NYC! :)


----------



## Electricat

Ok ok ok - last dog update, but I'm SO relieved!!
It's not her knee at all...she's sprained her ankle!! So its anti inflammatory meds and bedrest for her :happydance:

Yes, poor little'un, but sooo much better than the knee being ripped open again!!


<ok - end dog talk, promise :flower:


----------



## mimdan

Lol no worries Drgomps


----------



## tlk71411

:cake:Happy Happy Birthday from all of us to you! We wish it was our birthday, so we could party too!!! haha sorry. Hope you have lovely days though Mia & Kerry! Hope you both get a shiny:bfp:for your birthdays!!

AWWW I love all of the doggie pics and dog-talk :awww: It's nice to actually have a bit of a break from TWW talk you know? Reminds us the world is still spinning! I have an English Shepherd. After my MC and hubby left I told him I needed some happiness and singing so I went and bought two parakeets lol We named them Tango and Rio. <3

Is it just me or is this TWW CRAWLING by???:growlmad:


----------



## mmcrv

Hi ladies great to see the dog pics, we need some distraction right now so it's all good!

Happy birthday to Mia and Kerry! Hope you both have a great day and BFP as gifts soon!

Well as for me my temp had a 0.4 degree spike today on 6dpo and I can't stop wondering what it means!


----------



## LisK

Electricat said:


> Ok ok ok - last dog update, but I'm SO relieved!!
> It's not her knee at all...she's sprained her ankle!! So its anti inflammatory meds and bedrest for her :happydance:
> 
> Yes, poor little'un, but sooo much better than the knee being ripped open again!!
> 
> 
> <ok - end dog talk, promise :flower:

So glad to hear it wasn't something more serious! She needs some doggy bed rest. :)


----------



## jamesmomma201

Electricat said:


> Thank you :flower:
> 
> I don't know how she is actually - dunno how severe it is. She had an operation on her knee a year ago and has pins in it. Yesterday she ran straight into my leg as I was putting it out to stop her chasing a P.I.T.B.U.L.L - yeah - she's crazy. She is a toy poodle and think she is as big as a horse!
> I tried to stop her and she must have twisted her leg or something because I can feel the knee cap is loose. She probably needs another operation...her appointment is later today and she is doing ok. Hopping on three legs, eating and drinking, but she looks miserable :nope:
> 
> Ok - sorry for off topic, but thanx for asking about my little baby :flower:

Aww, so sorry, hope she's ok


----------



## jamesmomma201

DrGomps said:


> anyone else getting nervous about testing....I am just so scared of :bfn:
> 
> sending :dust: to everyone!

I'm so scared to test! It took so long for me to get pregnant with my son. I'm 8dpo today and trying to hold out as long as possible!


----------



## tlk71411

jamesmomma201 said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> anyone else getting nervous about testing....I am just so scared of :bfn:
> 
> sending :dust: to everyone!
> 
> I'm so scared to test! It took so long for me to get pregnant with my son. I'm 8dpo today and trying to hold out as long as possible!Click to expand...

ooohhh mememe but at the same time I want it to hurry up and be testing day!!! Is anyone testing this week?


----------



## Maybe_3_4_us

Hi!!! Excited to join!!!

I'm 5/6 dpo such is CD 19 Bbs sore since 3 dpo bad are getting sorer. 
Feeling down all of a sudden
Feeling uterus twitched today


----------



## Maybe_3_4_us

Oh, a back pain. Lots :)


----------



## Rockstar1222

Hi Ladies!! I would love to be a part of your buddy request!!!!!

I am TTC #1, 7DPO and approx 7 days until my expected period. For the last 2-3 days I have experienced: Light cramping (not like period cramps), body aches overall, my legs ache from the hip joints down, lower back pain, my face has a bit of a breakout, and to top it all off..today I have light pink spotting when I wipe (TMI lol). Do any of you ladies have some or all of these symptoms?? Could I have a BFP this month?? Any replies would be soooo appreciated!

***BABY DUST*** to us all


----------



## Kino

Welcome Rockstar and Maybe!!!

So I'm terrible...I went ahead and tested yesterday and today...don't know why, of course they were negative because I'm only 7DPO today ha! 

It's like a compulsion! But I'm still sick so it really wasn't worth the effort to have to pee in a cup as I have the IC's...so I'll probably wait now until 9 or 10 DPO.


----------



## LisK

Rockstar1222 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I would love to be a part of your buddy request!!!!!
> 
> I am TTC #1, 7DPO and approx 7 days until my expected period. For the last 2-3 days I have experienced: Light cramping (not like period cramps), body aches overall, my legs ache from the hip joints down, lower back pain, my face has a bit of a breakout, and to top it all off..today I have light pink spotting when I wipe (TMI lol). Do any of you ladies have some or all of these symptoms?? Could I have a BFP this month?? Any replies would be soooo appreciated!
> 
> ***BABY DUST*** to us all

The spotting especially sounds promising. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## tundralife2

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I'm 6DPO today and counting...hate the TWW always so stressful.


----------



## Kino

augustluvers said:


> DrG- I'm a child protection social worker so sometimes are cases are court litigated case. I've been here since 8am and nothing!!!! They just put a sign that they are running 2.5 hours behind!!!!!! :wacko:

Ahh I'm a social worker too! but in Canada...I have done Protection tho so I understand the annoyances that come with court!


----------



## Kino

Welcome Tundralife! Everyone is welcome :) 

I'm trying to catch up on all the goings on today! lots of chatting!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kino

Electricat said:


> Ok ok ok - last dog update, but I'm SO relieved!!
> It's not her knee at all...she's sprained her ankle!! So its anti inflammatory meds and bedrest for her :happydance:
> 
> Yes, poor little'un, but sooo much better than the knee being ripped open again!!
> 
> 
> <ok - end dog talk, promise :flower:

Very happy to hear your baby is ok!!! :flower:

My babies are in my profile pic! DH and I hope to get a dog someday though!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hi can i Join!! im 5 dpo today!! (assuming of course still waiting for crosshairs to appear, which should be tomorrow) MY edd this cycle would be the 26th!!


----------



## tlk71411

Welcome to all the new joins:hi:

I'm having a lot of symptoms and I'm trying so so hard to ignore them... I'll be testing on Friday and probably go in for bloodwork on the 18th assuming AF doesnt show.  
Newest symptom, I was in a good mood everything was fine here at work and all of a sudden I just snapped and was a total bitch. no clue why. :dohh: I want to go home and sleeeeeeep!


----------



## MiaHop

Hey new ladies welcome!

I never had spotting in the past, but I do think that's a promising sign.

Me, I feel dull pain on the right side. Same side that hurt during ovulation. I feel tired too, but that might be due to taking care of everyone who is sick around me.


----------



## KerryGold

Thanks for all the birthday wishes! This thread grew5 pages today! :shock:

You make me :haha: POAS so early. I live in fear of the :bfn: so don't test til I think I might get a :bfp: in fact, the last time I saw a :bfn: was a much wanted one a LOT of years ago. I was lucky enough to conceive first time both times with my previous pregnancies but my gut tells me it's not going to be 3 for 3, although trying before AF straight after a MC was always going to be tricky!

xXx


----------



## Electricat

I wanna :test: in the morning at 8 DPO :hissy::devil::brat:


----------



## augustluvers

Electricat said:


> I wanna :test: in the morning at 8 DPO :hissy::devil::brat:

You are almost there :happydance:

As for me - I LOVE TESTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hi, my name is Jakie and I'm a POAS ADDICT!!!! :rofl: I ummm... tested again this afternoon at barely 6dpo! :shrug::blush::haha::haha::haha: I only have three more IC test so it's time to order some more! 

Which test do you ladies order? buy?


----------



## Maybe_3_4_us

Hi Kino,

I'm tempted too. I'll hold off though. Baby dust your way!!!!


----------



## tundralife2

I guess I'm lucky because DH and I ride to the AF base every day together and he's been around me a lot lately. I try not to be so crazy around him but I know the weekend is a coming and DH has plans so time for me to run out and buy some HPT and restock my +OPKs!! yay--


----------



## augustluvers

tlk71411 said:


> Welcome to all the new joins:hi:
> 
> I'm having a lot of symptoms and I'm trying so so hard to ignore them... I'll be testing on Friday and probably go in for bloodwork on the 18th assuming AF doesnt show.
> Newest symptom, I was in a good mood everything was fine here at work and all of a sudden I just snapped and was a total bitch. no clue why. :dohh: I want to go home and sleeeeeeep!

I too have been a B*$&H all day! I'm so glad to be home now! LOL


----------



## cyncity

Welcome new joins! :flower:



Electricat said:


> I wanna :test: in the morning at 8 DPO :hissy::devil::brat:

Yes! only hours left!! And happy to hear that your little love only has a sprain!

So I realized that I have the FAM setting on FF so I adjusted it to advanced and suddenly I am 8 dpo. I love gaining a dpo!!! It's better than getting an extra hour gain on daylight savings!

My boobs are tender and I've got some mild cramping (typical PMS symptoms for me) I think I need to test tomorrow... well I'll make a deal, if my temp spikes up then I'm going to test; if not, then Thursday.


----------



## tlk71411

augustluvers said:


> You are almost there :happydance:
> 
> As for me - I LOVE TESTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hi, my name is Jakie and I'm a POAS ADDICT!!!! :rofl: I ummm... tested again this afternoon at barely 6dpo! :shrug::blush::haha::haha::haha: I only have three more IC test so it's time to order some more!
> 
> Which test do you ladies order? buy?

I did the 50 pack of WONDFO from Amazon for $15. I liked them okay-they are pretty sensitve-got my last BFP 4 days before AF. I use the 0.98 "New Choice" brand now...they sell them at like dollar stores....they're 25 miu so just as sensitive as any other. I buy them at the Commissary here on base. I figure just use cheapies until I get a bfp, then I'll spend the money on a frer and eventually a digi.:flower:


----------



## cyncity

I have done IC cheapies in the past and found that I got a lot of evaps on them (you know not because I was fishing them out of the garbage hours later and reanalyzing the new "line" that wasn't there when I tested... no not me)

I have been using dollar store cheapies this time and last cycle they were cleaned off the shelves!! (again not because I had bought a crate of them or anything) So I have ordered Wondfos from Ebay this cycle and am anxious to try them! I got 50 for $15 with free shipping and I'm in Canada. That is a super awesome price!


----------



## tlk71411

So in my symptom obsession I thought I'd share this link:
https://americanpregnancy.org/gettingpregnant/understandingovulation.html
"You can begin looking for pregnancy symptoms as early as a week after fertilization."
hmm....=) haha


----------



## augustluvers

Cyncity & tlk71411 ~ Thanks for the suggestions on new cheapies! I have also used the "New Choice" ones from my local Dollar Tree store... Everytime I go and buy them the cashier asks "Do they really work?" and I bashfully say "yes!" :haha: I don't know why i get so self conscious buying pregnancy test at the store. Once I went to Walmart and I was looking at the test and some rude guy walked by, laughed and said out loud "looks like someone may be pregnant!" I wanted to die! :rofl: Now I send my DH to get them! :haha: Unless they had self check out or something... OMG I'm crazy aren't I?

I too have gotten evaps on the Wondfo but that's because I keep the test with me alllllll dayyyyy and I continously check it to see if a line will magically appear :rofl:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hello ladies! I am 3dpo and already going nuts. I am trying not to ss but I cant help it. My latest ss is the pimples I am getting on my chin. I only break out when AF is near and I know it's not. Argh I hate waiting :haha:


----------



## tlk71411

Lmao @ augustluvers. I know what you mean!!! I literally bought a whole case of the new choices *blushing * and I went to the self checkout and had to scan EACH TEST....so embarrassing lol


----------



## tlk71411

NDTaber9211 said:


> Hello ladies! I am 3dpo and already going nuts. I am trying not to ss but I cant help it. My latest ss is the pimples I am getting on my chin. I only break out when AF is near and I know it's not. Argh I hate waiting :haha:

Omg you and me both hon!!


----------



## Leti

Well, I've been feeling like I'm getting sick with a cold since last night but nothing has happened yet, I just feel it coming. Also my sinus is bothering me a lot. And that is it for my symptoms. 

I'm just glad I almost made it a hole week and haven't POAS as of yet, even thou I have 20 goodies waiting to be pee'd on. 

I will try not to cave tomorrow before work..... see if I can wait until Friday although it is too early.

when are you ladies going to test?


----------



## tlk71411

Leti said:


> Well, I've been feeling like I'm getting sick with a cold since last night but nothing has happened yet, I just feel it coming. Also my sinus is bothering me a lot. And that is it for my symptoms.
> 
> I'm just glad I almost made it a hole week and haven't POAS as of yet, even thou I have 20 goodies waiting to be pee'd on.
> 
> I will try not to cave tomorrow before work..... see if I can wait until Friday although it is too early.
> 
> when are you ladies going to test?

Oohh my tests are calling to me too lol they're like : "Tasia! Tasia! pee on me! I'll give you a big BFP!" Lol yep I'm crazy haha. I'm testing Friday!! Test with me :)


----------



## Leti

tlk71411 said:


> Leti said:
> 
> 
> Well, I've been feeling like I'm getting sick with a cold since last night but nothing has happened yet, I just feel it coming. Also my sinus is bothering me a lot. And that is it for my symptoms.
> 
> I'm just glad I almost made it a hole week and haven't POAS as of yet, even thou I have 20 goodies waiting to be pee'd on.
> 
> I will try not to cave tomorrow before work..... see if I can wait until Friday although it is too early.
> 
> when are you ladies going to test?
> 
> Oohh my tests are calling to me too lol they're like : "Tasia! Tasia! pee on me! I'll give you a big BFP!" Lol yep I'm crazy haha. I'm testing Friday!! Test with me :)Click to expand...

LOL We will test together Friday morning.... can't wait :happydance:


----------



## tlk71411

We'll probably get bfns for being so early but at least we can "relieve the urge"haha! Can't wait!!


----------



## Electricat

:bfn: :wacko:


----------



## DrGomps

I think friday is a reasonable day to test....

I had a fever last night...def gone now...but it was odd and I had a really bad headache/dizziness...so went to bed early...could be pregnancy related...or just sick. :shrug: 

Its getting exciting in here with testing coming up soon for us!!


----------



## Electricat

Dr - you spotted yesterday? That's great news.

FX for u :flower:


----------



## LisK

9 DPO today. Temp is still up but BFN. But even getting to 9 DPO is great for me because I have been having 7 day LPs. :)


----------



## Pearls18

I keep getting headaches (but DH isn't well ATM so it's probably just that!!) and little spells of dizziness, nothing major they don't stop me in my tracks but I notice them. This is my first cycle without the coil (which wasn't hormonal) so I don't know if I am just having a slightly different cycle, possibly pregnant or most likely being paranoid and looking into it too much. So frustrating.


----------



## schultzie18

Lol.... I thought I was the only crazy person to grab the test out of the garbage and think maybe 5 hours later there would be a line! Glad to know I am not alone!!


----------



## cyncity

Temp up this morning. Tested and BFN. boobs are more tender and I'm having more mild cramping. And I'm a bear to be around, very much like the week before AF starts. Boo. Good luck to any other testers this morning!


----------



## qt_nurse

cyncity said:


> Temp up this morning. Tested and BFN. boobs are more tender and I'm having more mild cramping. And I'm a bear to be around, very much like the week before AF starts. Boo. Good luck to any other testers this morning!

Temp being up is a good sign though isn't it? Fx!


----------



## augustluvers

Well I woke up extremely tired and my entire body felt sore... but not like flu sick, just sore and tired. I peed on a stick and I got to watch about the first two minutes before my mother got up and she was so darn talkative this morning that I couldn't look back at the test until after the 10 minutes to which it was evaporated by this point and there seemed to be something there but at 7dpo I'm saying that it was an evap line. Then I go out to my car to get to work and I forgot my keys in the house. I go get the keys and start driving off to work, after ten minutes of driving I realize I left my work bag at home so I had to go back.. this is soooo not my kind og morning! To top things off my entire 1 hour ride to work I felt like I was going to have to pull over from the nausea I'm having. And I'm cramping! What the heck is going on here? 

I'm sorry for all the :bfn: this morning but just remember that it is way still early and that we aren't out until the :witch: shows her face, which I'm praying that for all of us - she doesn't show! :hugs: 

I just scheduled my pre-IVF consult for next Friday, April 19th!!!! I don't know how I feel about it to be honest. A month ago I was soo excited that I'm finally getting IVF approved by my insurance and that we would be starting soo soon. But then this possiblity of ovulating on my own and maybe being pregnant right now makes me so sad and angry and I don't want IVF. Oh dear Lord, Im an emotional wreck today! I'm going to shut up now :wacko:


----------



## jamesmomma201

Ff moved my crosshairs, making me 7 dpo now instead of 9!? :( my tww just got longer...


----------



## augustluvers

jamesmomma201 said:


> Ff moved my crosshairs, making me 7 dpo now instead of 9!? :( my tww just got longer...

I hate when that happens...:hugs: There are many of use here on this thread that are 7dpo with you though :kiss::hugs:


----------



## jamesmomma201

augustluvers said:


> jamesmomma201 said:
> 
> 
> Ff moved my crosshairs, making me 7 dpo now instead of 9!? :( my tww just got longer...
> 
> I hate when that happens...:hugs: There are many of use here on this thread that are 7dpo with you though :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! Nice to have company!

I'm a little confused though. Advice from anyone that temps would be appreciated. So I usually temp at 6:15 cuz that's when dh usually gets up for work, today he had to get up at 5:30 so when he turned the lamp on I just automatically grabbed my thermometer and temped then 97.18. I got up to go to the bathroom, realized what time it was and laid back down. Woke up when alarm went off at 6:15 and temp was 97.33. With the higher temp ff moves crosshairs, with the lower one it doesn't. Which one do y'all think I should use? Sorry for the long post... :)


----------



## Electricat

James - see what happens if you use this:

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

But I think FF says that you should use the first temp and just put it down with irregular sleeping pattern (so the circle turns white)


----------



## augustluvers

Electricat said:


> James - see what happens if you use this:
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
> 
> But I think FF says that you should use the first temp and just put it down with irregular sleeping pattern (so the circle turns white)

I agree with Electricat... adjuster your temp and just put in irregular sleep.


----------



## jamesmomma201

Thanks elicricat, I just read that on ff too. I'll just make a note of the higher temp too.


----------



## cyncity

qt_nurse said:


> Temp being up is a good sign though isn't it? Fx!

Yes! My temps are usually all over the place in the 2ww, but not giving up hope yet :winkwink:


----------



## cyncity

augustluvers said:


> Well I woke up extremely tired and my entire body felt sore... but not like flu sick, just sore and tired. I peed on a stick and I got to watch about the first two minutes before my mother got up and she was so darn talkative this morning that I couldn't look back at the test until after the 10 minutes to which it was evaporated by this point and there seemed to be something there but at 7dpo I'm saying that it was an evap line. Then I go out to my car to get to work and I forgot my keys in the house. I go get the keys and start driving off to work, after ten minutes of driving I realize I left my work bag at home so I had to go back.. this is soooo not my kind og morning! To top things off my entire 1 hour ride to work I felt like I was going to have to pull over from the nausea I'm having. And I'm cramping! What the heck is going on here?

Ooh looking promising!! FX!!


----------



## tlk71411

cyncity said:


> Temp up this morning. Tested and BFN. boobs are more tender and I'm having more mild cramping. And I'm a bear to be around, very much like the week before AF starts. Boo. Good luck to any other testers this morning!

I really hate that pg/af symptoms are one and the same. But tender bbs and mild cramping sounds very promising! FX for you... what day are you testing?



augustluvers said:


> Well I woke up extremely tired and my entire body felt sore... but not like flu sick, just sore and tired. I peed on a stick and I got to watch about the first two minutes before my mother got up and she was so darn talkative this morning that I couldn't look back at the test until after the 10 minutes to which it was evaporated by this point and there seemed to be something there but at 7dpo I'm saying that it was an evap line. Then I go out to my car to get to work and I forgot my keys in the house. I go get the keys and start driving off to work, after ten minutes of driving I realize I left my work bag at home so I had to go back.. this is soooo not my kind og morning! To top things off my entire 1 hour ride to work I felt like I was going to have to pull over from the nausea I'm having. And I'm cramping! What the heck is going on here?
> 
> I'm sorry for all the :bfn: this morning but just remember that it is way still early and that we aren't out until the :witch: shows her face, which I'm praying that for all of us - she doesn't show! :hugs:
> 
> I just scheduled my pre-IVF consult for next Friday, April 19th!!!! I don't know how I feel about it to be honest. A month ago I was soo excited that I'm finally getting IVF approved by my insurance and that we would be starting soo soon. But then this possiblity of ovulating on my own and maybe being pregnant right now makes me so sad and angry and I don't want IVF. Oh dear Lord, Im an emotional wreck today! I'm going to shut up now :wacko:

:hugs:sorry for your bad morning but maybe the nasea is a good sign! I'm excited for you about your consult though-something to look forward too. I'm hoping you get a :bfp: and dont even have to go, but if not, at least you know you have a new process started. I think it is perfectly normal to feel torn about it hon, every woman wants to be able to conceive and carry and give birth on her own. It's a female thing. :hugs:



jamesmomma201 said:


> Ff moved my crosshairs, making me 7 dpo now instead of 9!? :( my tww just got longer...

I hope you got it figured out! Lucky we have so many temping pros on here! I really am considering starting temping lol :hugs:


----------



## MiaHop

I'm DPO8 today and I tested haha. I new it would be BFN, bust still I had to. Hoping that maybe my chart was wrong and maybe I'd see something. You should have seen me, i was squinting looking for the second line, in fact I think i may have imagined it at some point.:haha: there for like 10 minutes. I use the cheap ones from Amazon.

Just a little longer....and then i can do a real :brat:


----------



## DrGomps

Lol MIA.


----------



## DrGomps

I had a ringing in my ears this morning and now a crazy headache. 

Lots of cramping /pulling in my uterus as well.


----------



## tlk71411

MiaHop said:


> I'm DPO8 today and I tested haha. I new it would be BFN, bust still I had to. Hoping that maybe my chart was wrong and maybe I'd see something. You should have seen me, i was squinting looking for the second line, in fact I think i may have imagined it at some point.:haha: there for like 10 minutes. I use the cheap ones from Amazon.
> 
> Just a little longer....and then i can do a real :brat:

:haha: hey 8dpo is better than 1dpo....when I got pg in Feb I literally just tested every morning lol Are you testing at 10dpo or are you going to try and control yourself:haha: I cant wait any longer than friday. i had to have my bf talk me out of testing last night.:blush:yeah. NIGHT.:dohh: lol


----------



## MiaHop

tlk71411 said:


> MiaHop said:
> 
> 
> I'm DPO8 today and I tested haha. I new it would be BFN, bust still I had to. Hoping that maybe my chart was wrong and maybe I'd see something. You should have seen me, i was squinting looking for the second line, in fact I think i may have imagined it at some point.:haha: there for like 10 minutes. I use the cheap ones from Amazon.
> 
> Just a little longer....and then i can do a real :brat:
> 
> :haha: hey 8dpo is better than 1dpo....when I got pg in Feb I literally just tested every morning lol Are you testing at 10dpo or are you going to try and control yourself:haha: I cant wait any longer than friday. i had to have my bf talk me out of testing last night.:blush:yeah. NIGHT.:dohh: lolClick to expand...

That is def. better than 1dpo.

I think I am waiting till Saturday morning. Why you ask??? because i'm crazy...I have a good horoscope for that day...

"You're still walking on air, aren't you? Still thinking that there's nothing that could possibly be any better than how you're feeling now? Well, you might be right, but you'll never know if you don't try to push the pleasure envelope just a bit further. The universe will be more than happy to help, and so will one particular person. No use arguing with either entity. See just how far you can ride this wave."

I know it's crazy.:haha:I dont even believe in this stuff...but anything to help the time pass and to help me think positive.

I may break down and test Friday, i dont know.

I also have a bad horoscope on dpo14, so i'm just ignoring that one :winkwink:


----------



## MiaHop

DrGomps said:


> I had a ringing in my ears this morning and now a crazy headache.
> 
> Lots of cramping /pulling in my uterus as well.

Sounds like something is going on. Hopefully they are all good signs!


----------



## augustluvers

DrGomps said:


> I had a ringing in my ears this morning and now a crazy headache.
> 
> Lots of cramping /pulling in my uterus as well.

I'm having a cramping in my uterus now! I can tell that it's not my ovaries because its directly under my belly button. :shrug:

As, FF put me back one day so now i'm 6dpo and not 7dpo! :growlmad:


----------



## sallyhansen76

LAdies there are lots of good signs going around. I forsee LOTS of BFP!


----------



## jamesmomma201

augustluvers said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> I had a ringing in my ears this morning and now a crazy headache.
> 
> Lots of cramping /pulling in my uterus as well.
> 
> I'm having a cramping in my uterus now! I can tell that it's not my ovaries because its directly under my belly button. :shrug:
> 
> As, FF put me back one day so now i'm 6dpo and not 7dpo! :growlmad:Click to expand...

That could be a good sign! Sorry ff moved you back...I think I got mine straightened out. I guess we'll see! Fx'd for you!


----------



## tlk71411

DrGomps said:


> I had a ringing in my ears this morning and now a crazy headache.
> 
> Lots of cramping /pulling in my uterus as well.

I had that ear ringing thing yesterday! It also felt like there was pressure in my ears -like they needed to pop, and then they kept popping. super weird!



MiaHop said:


> tlk71411 said:
> 
> 
> That is def. better than 1dpo.
> 
> I think I am waiting till Saturday morning. Why you ask??? because i'm crazy...I have a good horoscope for that day...
> 
> "You're still walking on air, aren't you? Still thinking that there's nothing that could possibly be any better than how you're feeling now? Well, you might be right, but you'll never know if you don't try to push the pleasure envelope just a bit further. The universe will be more than happy to help, and so will one particular person. No use arguing with either entity. See just how far you can ride this wave."
> 
> I know it's crazy.:haha:I dont even believe in this stuff...but anything to help the time pass and to help me think positive.
> 
> I may break down and test Friday, i dont know.
> 
> I also have a bad horoscope on dpo14, so i'm just ignoring that one :winkwink:
> 
> HAHA! Anything that helps you stay positive. I dont think it ever hurt anyone lol I'm testing Friday =) I really cannot wait. lolClick to expand...


----------



## mimdan

Did someone say headaches ?? Yea count me in on that one, dont normally get headaches and at times they've been stonkers :( had cramping and twinges yesterday along with backache at one poi t thought nah this aint pregnancy this is af...but today I just have headache and backache, oh yea boobs still hurt when my daughters rest there head on my chest or cat walks across me lol but other than that no uterus cramps or twinges today, not sure if i'm happy with that or not lol..6dpo..getting nervous.

Good luck all x

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[


----------



## tlk71411

Question...I know some of you use countdowntopregnancy....Am I the only one that STALKS the HPT gallery on a daily basis and votes??:haha:
I guess I just cant help but want to stare at :bfp:s all day! 
It's official. I'm a crazy person. :headspin:
I think I'll just give in and test tomorrow:haha:


----------



## sallyhansen76

TLK!!! i do that too!! everyday (apart from weekends)


----------



## cyncity

tlk71411 said:


> Question...I know some of you use countdowntopregnancy....Am I the only one that STALKS the HPT gallery on a daily basis and votes??:haha:

Oh me me me too!!!


----------



## tlk71411

Oh thank goodness I'm not alone HAHA!!


----------



## Leti

tlk71411 said:


> Question...I know some of you use countdowntopregnancy....Am I the only one that STALKS the HPT gallery on a daily basis and votes??:haha:
> I guess I just cant help but want to stare at :bfp:s all day!
> It's official. I'm a crazy person. :headspin:
> I think I'll just give in and test tomorrow:haha:

I totally do that every day!! I only vote on the positive ones. Its so sad to tell someone you think is a BFN!!!


----------



## DrGomps

mimdan...fxed the headaches are a good sign!!

tlk...I totally stalk countdown too!! 

anywho...here are my serum tests...still early but maybe its the start of something...:shrug:

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/66794_10101745050661313_1521126955_n_zps64677d02.jpg

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/529370_10101745075676183_148307769_n_zps060f752c.jpg

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/533446_10101745058370863_1145456063_n_zps23018ce9.jpg


----------



## mmcrv

DrG it probably is a start of something because I think I see something on the blue one....you're only 7dpo right? good luck!!


----------



## DrGomps

yeah, 7 DPO...but I tested with blood. so its more sensitive and you can test earlier if that makes any sense???


----------



## jamesmomma201

Drgomps, looks good to me! Good start!


----------



## cyncity

Could this be our first BFP???!! FX'd for you Dr!!


----------



## mmcrv

DrGomps said:


> yeah, 7 DPO...but I tested with blood. so its more sensitive and you can test earlier if that makes any sense???

Yes it definitely makes sense...maybe you will be our first BFP, FX for you


----------



## DrGomps

thanks ladies...hopefully this is a lucky thread!! 

:dust:


----------



## LisK

Dr I see something on the blue test! Fx for you!


----------



## cyncity

Ok this is probably a dumb question, but how do you test with blood using the dip sticks? I mean I know you have all that fancy scientific equipment at work, but I'm curious!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay!! i see that line fx d it gets darker...weird question. how are you getting the blood to test in??

Posted same time as cyncity hahaha we both are curious!


----------



## katiekatie

I'm 7dpo today too... would be due Xmas day - how exciting would that be! Just been to docs today because concerned about LPD and have had 21day blood taken and more scheduled for day 3 of next cycle...hopefully AF won't come though!


----------



## DrGomps

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/IMG_1671_zpsbc07350a.jpg

basically I use a microlancet and isolate blood from the finger capillaries (like diabetics do) and spin down the blood in a centrifuge at 13,000 rpms for about 30 seconds and just use the clear fluid (serum) on the top. :flower:


----------



## cyncity

Oh wow, that is C.O.O.L.

And you posted pics, love it love it! You are a total scientist, girl!! (Actually I was an auditor before I left work to stay at home, so I can totally appreciate all of the documentation and analysis, haha)


----------



## DrGomps

lol...thanks!! I am just hoping that I get a pos with urine soon. with my angel I got a pos at 8 DPO and with DD at 9 DPO. xX


----------



## DrGomps

my hpt stash...

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/IMG_1692_zps974e0843.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ohh thanks dr!! that soo coool. (now im jealous i cant do that ) lol I want a machine like that too!! hee hee

**jaw drops on floor*** H-O-L-Y C-O-W|! :shock:


----------



## jamesmomma201

OMG Drgomps! I have No tests currently so I can make myself wait. If I had that many I'd be poas 3 times a day lol


----------



## mimdan

DrGomps said:


> my hpt stash...
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/IMG_1692_zps974e0843.jpg

Lmfao !!! Thats is amazing and there was me proud of my 40 ic's haha awesome !

Loving the positive looking tests drgomps ! I had a good feeling for you right from the start, but just never said anything :blush: I hope it continues, good luck girl......and yes still have headache now so fingers crossed :thumbup:

Have you peed on a stick yet ? When is everyone else peeing ? Lol

:dust:


----------



## Mrs A

Omfg! That's a ton of tests!


----------



## LisK

That is hilarious. You could pee on tests every time you had to go wee and you'd never run out. Hahaha


----------



## mmcrv

That's some stash!!


----------



## DrGomps

I have a problem. :blush:


----------



## cyncity

DrGomps said:


> I have a problem. :blush:

No way, you are the master of the POAS!!!! I can't find a smilie that does a bow to you, so here's a serenade instead lol :serenade:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hahaha the poas JEDI.


----------



## tundralife2

haha! That's incredible. I agree, you could have fun peeing for days. Me, I'm waiting for DH to get out of the house this weekend so I can go sneak and buy me a "small" stash lol. I will be 8 & 9 dpo this weekend. Of course prolly too early to test but going to do it anyways!!


----------



## Rae.Rae

I'm 8dpo today and poas... bfn of course, but I SWORE I could have saw the tiniest bit of a second line... or I'm just going crazy. :/


----------



## tundralife2

I am on another thread and was looking at some of the BFP's this month and saw someone got their BFP at 10DPO. that would be awesome!


----------



## mimdan

Rae.Rae said:


> I'm 8dpo today and poas... bfn of course, but I SWORE I could have saw the tiniest bit of a second line... or I'm just going crazy. :/

Fingers crossed then Rae.Rae...good luck hun :dust:


----------



## MiaHop

wow...DrGomps!

are those all only pregnancy or OPK as well? I dont know why it matters, just wow.
I think my husband would freak if he was so many tests.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Mine would too!! haha I bet if you SOLD all those you would be able to pay one months rent! (at a cheep appartment mind you)


----------



## MiaHop

another symptom for me, i can feel food from a mile away. And not just food...


----------



## KerryGold

I got both my previous :bfp:s at 10DPO the evening tests weren't even squinters! :haha:

This Dr is the opposite of DrG. I have NO tests! I won't go buy one until I get good symptoms but am fully waiting for AF to arrive ATM.

Andrea, as long as this thread has more happy endings than our last one, I'll be happy, irrespective of my :test: results! :hugs: I do think I see something in the middle pic too!

xXx


----------



## tlk71411

tundralife2 said:


> I am on another thread and was looking at some of the BFP's this month and saw someone got their BFP at 10DPO. that would be awesome!

I got my last bfp at 10dpo.:winkwink:



MiaHop said:


> another symptom for me, i can feel food from a mile away. And not just food...

feel food Mia???

Dr G I cannot see your pic (work computer is weird like that) but I'm judging by all of the comments that it's a lot. lol I have a small stash of "New Choice" tests....I admit. I gave in and poas this afternoon:blush: bfn. obviously. lol

FX ladies :happydance: we are close to the REAL POAS time!!! :yipee:
Do we have a page with everyone's test dates??


----------



## Electricat

BOAS BOAS BOAS

I want it too :dohh:

But I'm not going to, it gave me false positives last cycle :nope:

Hopefully this is the beginning of your BFP, Dr :happydance:


----------



## SianMA

Hi ladies, I think I'm 8DPO today so would love to join you, not too sure of DPO as I had a mirena coil removed 2 months ago and have had 15/16 day cycles since then. This is my second cycle charting while TTC #2 and its been a few years since I was last here so I think I've forgotten everything I knew about charting!!

My chart is telling me I O'd on cd 9 - not even sure that is possible but I'm going with it for this month. Fx'd the fact I have got past cd16 this cycle is a good sign


----------



## tundralife2

I have a question for you ladies since many of you all on this thread have been pregnant before. I too since I have a 14 year old and a 10 year old. I am ttc #3 with my 2nd husband. He's a true blessing!! Anyways, I had been on clomid 100 mg cd5-9 for about 3 months but did not take this cycle. My period started 3/22 and I got a +OPK with my clear blue digital on 4/4 so if you got by the 12-24 hour thing then I ovulated at some point on Friday or early sat morning since I got the + thurs evening. I BD on thurs evening but didn't bd again until Tues because my DH is military and we've been having some stupid base exercise where he had to dress up and play war. ugh......

Anyways, I could def feel my ovaries working so I am certain I was doing something. It lasted from Thurs til about the Sun and now I'm cramping a little in the lower ab and also feel a sharp dull pain on the left side. I'm feelng like it's a cyst or something. I have read that some cysts are caused when you do not ovualte. when the egg does not get large enough to rupture so it becomes a cyst. Today I would be about 5DPO. i will be so disappointed if I am not ovulating. I do have a dr appt tomorrow morning with my new dr so I am super excited!! I think I am in luck because tomorrow happens to be my CD21 so maybe they will recommend checking my progesterone. Will that confirm if I ovulated? or that I just have good or bad progesterone levels. 

I wanted to add that my 1st 2 pregnancies took 2 years each and 3 lap procedures along with clomid because I have endometriosis.


----------



## DrGomps

Thanks Mimdan, I hope your right hun! 

Thanks cyncity & Sally.

Fx'ed Rae Rae! 

Welcome to all the new ladies! 


I can compile a list of testers. When's everyone testing?? 

My stupid Internet is down so on my phone so not able to reply to everything. Hpts should work in the next few days. Exciting!


----------



## DrGomps

Thanks Kerry. I hope we both get our rainbows soon! XHugsx


----------



## tlk71411

DrGomps said:


> Thanks Mimdan, I hope your right hun!
> 
> Thanks cyncity & Sally.
> 
> Fx'ed Rae Rae!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies!
> 
> 
> I can compile a list of testers. When's everyone testing??
> 
> My stupid Internet is down so on my phone so not able to reply to everything. Hpts should work in the next few days. Exciting!

So excited for us all to start testing!! I'm giving in and testing tomorrow :haha: 

Welcome to the new gals:hugs:


----------



## SianMA

As I've had such random cycles I'm trying to wait until Monday, if AF doesn't show before then. If the witch doesn't stay away for a least another week I think I need to get some tests done i case of LPD I think. I needed progesterone to conceive last time round so hope it doesn't come to that again!


----------



## Rae.Rae

First I said I was going to wait till af due date (tues, the 16th), then I said I would start at 10dpo, which is Friday, but since I already caved today, I'm poas tomorrow! Lol


----------



## jamesmomma201

I'm gonna try to wait till Monday.


----------



## Leti

DrGomps said:


> my hpt stash...
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/IMG_1692_zps974e0843.jpg

wow, I look at the pic and I'm like a kid looking at a pic of candies...... JEALOUS!!!

I'm testing friday morning. I don't feel any symptoms right now, but yesterday my ears were also ringing and I felt like I was getting sick. This morning my sinus were killing me.

Can't wait Can't wait Can't wait Can't wait


----------



## tlk71411

Rae.Rae said:


> First I said I was going to wait till af due date (tues, the 16th), then I said I would start at 10dpo, which is Friday, but since I already caved today, I'm poas tomorrow! Lol

Me too!! :)


----------



## tlk71411

Omg DRG I just saw the pic of your stash!!!! Oooommmmggg!!!!! Lol


----------



## iseebabydust

I'm also 7 dpo  if I conceive this month, my Baby will be due December 27th :) I don't poas until af hasn't arrived on time...


----------



## LisK

I plan to pee on as many sticks as possible between now and AF showing up. This is the first time since December that my LP has been long enough to even think about testing. I took EIGHT today. This is what happens when you get free HPTs with ever OPK order!


----------



## mmcrv

Hey Lisk since you said your LP hasn't been this long and also your BBT is pretty high! Did you do something to lengthen your LP? Or are you maybe pregnant? FX for you


----------



## LisK

mmcrv said:


> Hey Lisk since you said your LP hasn't been this long and also your BBT is pretty high! Did you do something to lengthen your LP? Or are you maybe pregnant? FX for you

I have been taking B6 this cycle so that could be it, but I am only on my third post partem cycle so it could be that my body is getting back to normal on its own. Before my pregnancy, my LP was 14 days.


----------



## qt_nurse

Fx Lisk! Totally addicted to this thread, I am at work so not enough time to reply to all the posts...but it sounds like some of us are having very promising signs!
I had a wave on nausea on my way to work today, thought I was going to have to pull over. Also have been cramping a bit, boobs feel weird...kinda tingly? I poas but it was a stark bfn, but it was with afternoon pee...
Going to try to last until Fri to test again...when I was pregnant with my DD I didnt get a positive (and a very faint one at that) until the day AF was due...so that would be Sun or Mon for me...

GL to everyone! Hope to see some bfps soon!


----------



## tlk71411

I'm having horrible pains in my belly-more on the left side :( feels kinda like gas pains but sharper and way lower


----------



## cyncity

Ladies, these signs all sound so good!! FX'd for us!!

LisK - 8 tests today??!! You are crazy girl, I love it!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## tlk71411

Anyone testing with me tomorrow morning?


----------



## cyncity

tlk71411 said:


> Anyone testing with me tomorrow morning?

I'm in!!


----------



## tlk71411

Woohoo for tomorrow!!! Lol it's only 638 and I'm sooo sleepy!


----------



## augustluvers

DrGomps said:


> my hpt stash...
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/IMG_1692_zps974e0843.jpg

OMG! :rofl: Wow! I can say that at one point I used to have a stash like that! I just ordered 50 IC's! And I can't wait to have them in my hands!


----------



## mimdan

To all those testing this morning...good luck :thumbup: hope the bfp's start rolling in :dust:


----------



## mimdan

Ladies, when is the earliest you can test ? 7dpo and bfn, but still early, right ? :wacko:


----------



## Mrs A

Oh yes, some would say far too early, I think the earliest you can apparently expect a positive test is 8dpo hth :flower: 
I'm currently feeling soooo sick, tired and trying desperately not to Poas!


----------



## mimdan

Oh ok thanx Mrs A, I'll wait then :cry: haha :winkwink:

How many DPO are you ?


----------



## Mrs A

No worries babe, I'm 8dpo.......


----------



## LisK

BFN today at 10 DPO. But excited to have made it this long!


----------



## mimdan

Mrs A said:


> No worries babe, I'm 8dpo.......

Oh cool, when are you testing ?


----------



## Mrs A

Yeeech I just did..... They're in test page xx


----------



## mimdan

LisK said:


> BFN today at 10 DPO. But excited to have made it this long!

Still early for you too isnt it ?


----------



## mimdan

Mrs A said:


> Yeeech I just did..... They're in test page xx

Ooooo ok does that mean its good news ? I'll try and find it :thumbup:


----------



## augustluvers

7-8dp today and it's a negative for me, but hey, it's still way early! :blush:

Wont' be testing tomorrow morning because my test wont come in until the afternoon. :winkwink:


----------



## mimdan

They'll turn to bfp's soon enough, I just have a good feeling we will get a few in this thread :) 

Wheres DrGomps at ?? Did you test today :baby: lol


----------



## Electricat

](*,) :coffee:


----------



## cyncity

Just finished testing and another BFN :(

I'm 10 dpo today so still early...

Still cramping, tender boobs... But DD had an all night buffet at the milk tap last night so hopefully that doesn't cause issues. Not sure if she's teething again or what but she's super needy for mama.


----------



## jamesmomma201

Good morning ladies. So had like my highest temp ever today and ff has moved crosshairs again, so I guess I am 8 dpo again.


----------



## augustluvers

cyncity said:


> Just finished testing and another BFN :(
> 
> I'm 10 dpo today so still early...
> 
> Still cramping, tender boobs... But DD had an all night buffet at the milk tap last night so hopefully that doesn't cause issues. Not sure if she's teething again or what but she's super needy for mama.

Still early, like you said. What's your cramping like? Yesterday I had cramps (6dpo) but I've never had this type of cramp, it only came about 4 times, lasted about a minute, it's a pulling sensation. 



jamesmomma201 said:


> Good morning ladies. So had like my highest temp ever today and ff has moved crosshairs again, so I guess I am 8 dpo again.

lol... FF has been doing the same to me, so I'm just going with 7dpo today, more time to see if I'm going to get the :bfp:I hope your high temp today is a good sign! :hugs:



Electricat said:


> ](*,) :coffee:

I feel the same, this waiting sucks! 



mimdan said:


> They'll turn to bfp's soon enough, I just have a good feeling we will get a few in this thread :)
> 
> Wheres DrGomps at ?? Did you test today :baby: lol

I feel the same way, I have a good feeling about this thread! We NEED some :bfp:


----------



## cyncity

augustluvers said:


> Still early, like you said. What's your cramping like? Yesterday I had cramps (6dpo) but I've never had this type of cramp, it only came about 4 times, lasted about a minute, it's a pulling sensation.

More like AF cramps and a lower back ache. I usually don't get them this early. Your cramping sounds promising though! :thumbup:

I've started to feel doubtful though. I'm having a rough morning in general. Hoping to get some bday love but DH slept in, DS has been playing Wii and DD has been just a little grumpy bear! It's going to be a looooong day!


----------



## cyncity

jamesmomma201 said:


> Good morning ladies. So had like my highest temp ever today and ff has moved crosshairs again, so I guess I am 8 dpo again.

Oooh high temp - that's promising!!


----------



## jamesmomma201

Thanks, I hope it's a good sign too!


----------



## augustluvers

cyncity said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Still early, like you said. What's your cramping like? Yesterday I had cramps (6dpo) but I've never had this type of cramp, it only came about 4 times, lasted about a minute, it's a pulling sensation.
> 
> More like AF cramps and a lower back ache. I usually don't get them this early. Your cramping sounds promising though! :thumbup:
> 
> I've started to feel doubtful though. I'm having a rough morning in general. Hoping to get some bday love but DH slept in, DS has been playing Wii and DD has been just a little grumpy bear! It's going to be a looooong day!Click to expand...

Aww :hugs: I think we all have those days. Yesterday was definetly my day. But I hope that your day gets progressively better as the day goes on. Wake that hubbg up and get some bday love :winkwink:


----------



## bdubs003

Can I join the bandwagon here? LOL, Im 9 dpo today and already tested with a :bfn: this morning. Im holding out though! Just wanted to say good luck to everyone!! :dust:


----------



## mimdan

Good luck to you bdubs :)


----------



## cyncity

Welcome bdubs! :flower:

Question: For those of you ladies who use Wondfo tests, how do you find they compare in sensitivity to FRER? This is my first month trying them. So far, totally unimpressed, all they give me is :bfn: :rofl:


----------



## augustluvers

cyncity said:


> Welcome bdubs! :flower:
> 
> Question: For those of you ladies who use Wondfo tests, how do you find they compare in sensitivity to FRER? This is my first month trying them. So far, totally unimpressed, all they give me is :bfn: :rofl:

I've never had a :bfp: on them so in my oppinion they suck :rofl: Yet, I'll be getting 50 more in the mail today :happydance: :rofl:

I do like the brand, they are cheap and pretty accurate I think. Although I once got a bad batch that gave me horrible evaps! :growlmad:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cyn. My first preg i got a nice line on there at 9 dpo! The line was as evident as a frer. So in my opinion they are great. (especially for the price)


----------



## DrGomps

hi ladies..I am here...sorry, my internet was out all night and morning and then I had a seminar...serum tests look about the same...maybe a squinter on urine tests...

still way too early!!

sorry about all the BFNs but its DEF early and no one is out yet!! :flower:


----------



## schultzie18

These symptoms sound really good!!! DrGomps everything sounds really good for you sending you :dust: !!! I am also a scientist... I worked in lab breeding mushrooms... but now i stay home. That's great that you can do the blood test at your lab!!

:dust: to everyone!!!! Let the BFPs start coming in!!

AFM I am at 7 dpo so still early... but no symptoms yet :growlmad:


----------



## DrGomps

schultzie18 said:


> These symptoms sound really good!!! DrGomps everything sounds really good for you sending you :dust: !!! I am also a scientist... I worked in lab breeding mushrooms... but now i stay home. That's great that you can do the blood test at your lab!!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!!! Let the BFPs start coming in!!
> 
> AFM I am at 7 dpo so still early... but no symptoms yet :growlmad:

ooh are you a mycologist??


----------



## DrGomps

so I think I got a pos on a frer (with urine)....fx'ed!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oh oh PIC??


----------



## tlk71411

Bfn for me ladies :( but I'm pretty sure I'm only 8/9dpo lol we are early ladies so there is still hope!!


----------



## tlk71411

DrGomps said:


> so I think I got a pos on a frer (with urine)....fx'ed!!!

Aaaagghh!! Pic!!


----------



## DrGomps

Its more obvious irl...but here is what I tried to capture....


https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/545943_10101746962504963_1202474387_n-1_zps94f87f4c.jpg

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/image_1365695906667962_zps550440e5.jpg

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/image_1365696040260449_zps2555e18b.jpg

serum test...

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/image_1365699249544432_zpsdb7caeec.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

I totally see it!!!'


----------



## sallyhansen76

So do i!!! ahhh!!


----------



## MiaHop

I see it too!


----------



## tlk71411

Oooooo I see it!! Omg you're gonna take another tomorrow right?! I knew you'd be the first DRG!!


----------



## MiaHop

jamesmomma201 said:


> Good morning ladies. So had like my highest temp ever today and ff has moved crosshairs again, so I guess I am 8 dpo again.

Me too! Moved to DPO8 today...should have been 9 :growlmad:


----------



## LisK

I see it! Congrats!!!


----------



## mimdan

Woo hoo ! I see it DrGomps thats got to be bfp, well done hun and congrats !!! :)


----------



## mimdan

And you were worried about not dtd enough hehehe awesome !


----------



## mmcrv

OMG Congrats DrG!!!


----------



## mimdan

So hows the ss going for the rest of you ? Me, cramps late last night and backache...today, maybe a slight backache, boobs still hurt when pressed, headache, thats it. BORING LOL

also whats cm meant to be like around 7 dpo ? I dont really have any :(


----------



## DrGomps

this is way to early...but....


https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/533457_10101747236211453_2038756625_n_zps192ead2a.jpg


----------



## MiaHop

wow! congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## mimdan

Awww bless you :) happy and healthy 9 months !! :yipee:


----------



## DrGomps

hopefully this is just the start of many more!!


----------



## cyncity

YAYYYYY!!!! Congrats sweetie!! So happy that you kicked off the BFPs!!

I'm also amused that you are doing all this at the "lab" haha


----------



## tundralife2

Congrats DrG!! H&H 9 months to you....You will have to share what day you O'd what days you bd'd too!! May help us as well 

so I just had a vaginal ultra sound as part of my visits for infertility stuff. Anyways, I did have a cyst like I thought. I told my specialists that I have been experiencing some milid cramping now and i'm only like 6DPO. I am hoping this is a good sign plus I have an increase in having to urinate as well. Anyways, I was asking the tech doing my u/s how far along I would need to be for him to be able to see something and he said 6 weeks! Oh boo~ I am no where near 6 weeks preggers. I can't wait until this weekend to buy some tests.


----------



## kirstyjane13

i'm 8dpo today, am going crazy waiting to test xx


----------



## DrGomps

tundralife2 said:


> Congrats DrG!! H&H 9 months to you....You will have to share what day you O'd what days you bd'd too!! May help us as well
> 
> so I just had a vaginal ultra sound as part of my visits for infertility stuff. Anyways, I did have a cyst like I thought. I told my specialists that I have been experiencing some milid cramping now and i'm only like 6DPO. I am hoping this is a good sign plus I have an increase in having to urinate as well. Anyways, I was asking the tech doing my u/s how far along I would need to be for him to be able to see something and he said 6 weeks! Oh boo~ I am no where near 6 weeks preggers. I can't wait until this weekend to buy some tests.

I DTD 2 days before O and the day of O...xX


----------



## Electricat

Great news dr G!!!!!
FX for H&H months to come :happydance:

It's like I say - if you are preggers, it will very often show by 8-9 DPO :thumbup:

Well, I'm spotting today :wacko: It was after BD, but still - I've felt like I'm out all along this cycle :nope:


----------



## DrGomps

Electricat said:


> Great news dr G!!!!!
> FX for H&H months to come :happydance:
> 
> It's like I say - if you are preggers, it will very often show by 8-9 DPO :thumbup:
> 
> Well, I'm spotting today :wacko: It was after BD, but still - I've felt like I'm out all along this cycle :nope:

lots of women don't get a post until after AF...
fx'ed the :witch: stays away!


----------



## lutz720

congratulation dr. Gomps... i remember you from the march threads.. i cant believe how time flies so first and now u have finally got your BFP. u carry hope to people like us that it will indeed happen soon!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow soo early! thats amazing!! congrads Drg!!


----------



## Movinmama

Congrats DrG! !! i am so testing tomorrow now! Hope your bean is good and sticky


----------



## tundralife2

DrGomps said:


> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats DrG!! H&H 9 months to you....You will have to share what day you O'd what days you bd'd too!! May help us as well
> 
> so I just had a vaginal ultra sound as part of my visits for infertility stuff. Anyways, I did have a cyst like I thought. I told my specialists that I have been experiencing some milid cramping now and i'm only like 6DPO. I am hoping this is a good sign plus I have an increase in having to urinate as well. Anyways, I was asking the tech doing my u/s how far along I would need to be for him to be able to see something and he said 6 weeks! Oh boo~ I am no where near 6 weeks preggers. I can't wait until this weekend to buy some tests.
> 
> I DTD 2 days before O and the day of O...xXClick to expand...

Hoping I caught my eggie this time but we were only able to BD the day of my +OPK and not before or after :-( Maybe that one time is all it took! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## schultzie18

DrGomps said:


> schultzie18 said:
> 
> 
> These symptoms sound really good!!! DrGomps everything sounds really good for you sending you :dust: !!! I am also a scientist... I worked in lab breeding mushrooms... but now i stay home. That's great that you can do the blood test at your lab!!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!!! Let the BFPs start coming in!!
> 
> AFM I am at 7 dpo so still early... but no symptoms yet :growlmad:
> 
> ooh are you a mycologist??Click to expand...

No, I am a microbiologist... I just got into the mushroom/fungus field right after college. 

CONGRATS!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!


----------



## KerryGold

Congrats Andrea! :wohoo:

In other good news, I started feeling the weird firm spot this afternoon! :shock: on the right and this was a right ov. My two previous beans were left!

xXx


----------



## lyssie58

I am 8 days dpo today! Trying to wait until Monday to test...Hopefully our Christmas present will be a baby! I'm ttc#1 :)


----------



## jamesmomma201

MiaHop said:


> jamesmomma201 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. So had like my highest temp ever today and ff has moved crosshairs again, so I guess I am 8 dpo again.
> 
> Me too! Moved to DPO8 today...should have been 9 :growlmad:Click to expand...

Ugh! I should have been 10, or so I thought. Hopefully tomorrow there will be No little surprises!


----------



## jamesmomma201

Congrats Drg! So exciting! Fx'd the rest of us will join you soon!


----------



## DrGomps

I forsee many more :bfp: 

Kerry, yay for the form spot! Fx'ed your 3-3.


----------



## cyncity

Electricat said:


> It's like I say - if you are preggers, it will very often show by 8-9 DPO :thumbup:

This!! I think because I got a nice line on 9dpo with DD I think the same! 

I too just feel out at this point. I had convinced myself there would be a line this morning, so that just makes me even crazier!!

Anyway, FX'd for us and all our other ladies this week xo


----------



## Electricat

DrGomps said:


> this is way to early...but....
> 
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/533457_10101747236211453_2038756625_n_zps192ead2a.jpg

OMG - how can a digital show up at 8 DPO? I thought they were the least sensitive??
Sure doesn't look like there is a chance of your DPO being wrong either, chart is clear as anything. :flower:

This is so cool :thumbup:


----------



## augustluvers

DrGomps said:


> Its more obvious irl...but here is what I tried to capture....
> 
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/545943_10101746962504963_1202474387_n-1_zps94f87f4c.jpg
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/image_1365695906667962_zps550440e5.jpg
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/image_1365696040260449_zps2555e18b.jpg
> 
> serum test...
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/image_1365699249544432_zpsdb7caeec.jpg




DrGomps said:


> this is way to early...but....
> 
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/533457_10101747236211453_2038756625_n_zps192ead2a.jpg

O_O

OMG!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS DrG


----------



## augustluvers

Ok so FF is saying that I'm only 7dpo today but I really think that I'm 8dpo... Anyway...

my wondfo test came in and I just got home and I just tested :blush: and I swear there is a line! It's so clear in real life but I can't get a picture on my phone or camera, Lord I'm praying this isn't a joke or evap! Now I can't wait for the morning to test again!!!!!!!! 

I took like 20 pictures before the 10 minutes and now that it's been 20 minutes the line is more noticeable but dried out!


----------



## Electricat

OMG August!!!

This is turning out to be a lucky thread!

FX FX to the BFPs


----------



## mimdan

Yey great news august !! I hope its a bfp for you hun, shame we cant see a pic ! Goodluck with tomorrows test :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tundralife2

Electricat said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> this is way to early...but....
> 
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/533457_10101747236211453_2038756625_n_zps192ead2a.jpg
> 
> OMG - how can a digital show up at 8 DPO? I thought they were the least sensitive??
> Sure doesn't look like there is a chance of your DPO being wrong either, chart is clear as anything. :flower:
> 
> This is so cool :thumbup:Click to expand...

I didn't know that. Are the digital HPT less sensitive than other tests?


----------



## augustluvers

I'm going to hold on drinking and test before bed ;)


----------



## mimdan

Hehe I dont blame you hope you get another second line ! I'll keep an eye out :)

You said about pulling sensations in an earlier posts I think it was. Were they painful as I know you said about some cramping ? Reason I'm asking is because I keep getting what I can only describe as fluttering/bubbles but they dont hurt just feels like it would if your eye were to twitch lol I have had these before but not as often as I'm getting them now or maybe its because I'm paying to much attention lol


----------



## lyssie58

So exciting!!! I am 8 dpo...your news makes me want to run and buy a hpt! Congrats!


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed August! My wondfos are very light. It's hard for them to show up in a pic.


----------



## SianMA

Wow a BFP, congrats DrG!

If nothing else I am now cd18 which is my longest cycle so far! Having slightly sore bbs and feeling bloated but not much else, I felt a bit sick tonight but then I was cleaning up DS after he was sick all over himself! Don't think that really counts as a symptom.

After DrG's bfp I'm really trying to restrain myself an not POAS yet, I only have 5 early hosts so don't wants to waste them and as I still can't be sure I'm actually having normal cycles I'm trying to be cautious.

I have been taking B5 alongside the pregnacare to lengthen my cycle so maybe it's just that working. Will be testing Monday though if AF doesn't show.


----------



## Kino

ahh what a lucky thread!!!! 

Congrats DrGomps!!!! Very fitting that you were the first :bfp:

I went ahead and bought for FRER tests tonight...just two...so I'll use one tomorrow and if nothing then I'll try and wait until Sunday but the likelihood of that happening is slim! :haha:

uuughh I have a feeling I'm out because I've been having AF type cramps but I'm not due yet and I know that could be a good sign as well as a bad one...Anyway, good news is that we all only have a few more days to go!!!

:dust: goodluck everyone!!! :hugs:


----------



## tundralife2

augustluvers said:


> I'm going to hold on drinking and test before bed ;)

yay! FXD


----------



## tlk71411

Congrats to DRG!!
With my last I got a bfp with a digi at 10dpo lol and here you are at 8dpo!!! Blow us some :babydust: doc!!! 
I'm testing again tomorrow even though I'm pretty sure I'm out!


----------



## qt_nurse

So i took a test this afternoon and after 20 min got the faintest line, instructions say to not read after 30 min. I actually came home for break at work to take another test and within 5 min got this

Even my hubby saw it! But negative on clear blue digital so we will see in the morning! Fx :) we r so excited!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## tlk71411

qt_nurse said:


> So i took a test this afternoon and after 20 min got the faintest line, instructions say to not read after 30 min. I actually came home for break at work to take another test and within 5 min got this
> 
> Even my hubby saw it! But negative on clear blue digital so we will see in the morning! Fx :) we r so excited!

Omg!! Congrats!!! Bfp#2 :dance: lucky thread!!! :) digits are less sensitive so I wouldn't worry on that-try a digi with fmu :)


----------



## jamesmomma201

qt_nurse said:


> So i took a test this afternoon and after 20 min got the faintest line, instructions say to not read after 30 min. I actually came home for break at work to take another test and within 5 min got this
> 
> Even my hubby saw it! But negative on clear blue digital so we will see in the morning! Fx :) we r so excited!

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Leti

Congrast to qt_nurse and Dr Gromps yey!!!! BFP are starting to shower on this thread!!!!!
Baby dust to the rest of us


----------



## cyncity

Congrats qt!! What a nice line!!

August - FX'd for you - I want to see that line!!

I broke down and tested again this evening (so wanted a bday BFP) but stark white again. I'm going to skip testing tomorrow and try again on sat.

Baby dust to all xo


----------



## tlk71411

cyncity said:


> Congrats qt!! What a nice line!!
> 
> August - FX'd for you - I want to see that line!!
> 
> I broke down and tested again this evening (so wanted a bday BFP) but stark white again. I'm going to skip testing tomorrow and try again on sat.
> 
> Baby dust to all xo

Don't feel bad I caved too:blush: and of course :bfn: I tried to comfort myself with a sweet treat so I attempted to eat a toaster strudel and it made me nauseous-like sick to my stomach! Even the smell of the toaster made me gag!


----------



## tlk71411

augustluvers said:


> Ok so FF is saying that I'm only 7dpo today but I really think that I'm 8dpo... Anyway...
> 
> my wondfo test came in and I just got home and I just tested :blush: and I swear there is a line! It's so clear in real life but I can't get a picture on my phone or camera, Lord I'm praying this isn't a joke or evap! Now I can't wait for the morning to test again!!!!!!!!
> 
> I took like 20 pictures before the 10 minutes and now that it's been 20 minutes the line is more noticeable but dried out!

Ohoh I missed this post!!! Omg fx fx 
fx!!!!


----------



## augustluvers

qt_nurse said:


> So i took a test this afternoon and after 20 min got the faintest line, instructions say to not read after 30 min. I actually came home for break at work to take another test and within 5 min got this
> 
> Even my hubby saw it! But negative on clear blue digital so we will see in the morning! Fx :) we r so excited!

:yipee: :happydance: CONGRATS hun!


----------



## augustluvers

mimdan said:


> Hehe I dont blame you hope you get another second line ! I'll keep an eye out :)
> 
> You said about pulling sensations in an earlier posts I think it was. Were they painful as I know you said about some cramping ? Reason I'm asking is because I keep getting what I can only describe as fluttering/bubbles but they dont hurt just feels like it would if your eye were to twitch lol I have had these before but not as often as I'm getting them now or maybe its because I'm paying to much attention lol

At some points it's like a twitch and others a mild pinch. It was so weird and I have never felt that before. 



DrGomps said:


> Fx'ed August! My wondfos are very light. It's hard for them to show up in a pic.

I agree! they are very very light but I can see them at arm length away. I just tested again and the line is a tad bit noticable. I can't wait for tomorrow. And yet I'm loving thinking that this could really be. lol


----------



## augustluvers

This was test was taken at 8:38pm and picture at the 8 minute mark. I can see it in the picture and on my computer but I don't know how it's going to look on here so here I go...
 



Attached Files:







Image 2.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## augustluvers

All I did to the photo was boost the color... to see if the line is actually like the control line.
 



Attached Files:







Image 1.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## tlk71411

I could see it even without the color boost when I zoomed in a little(on my phone-tiny screen) omg fx for you! Are you testing tomorrow morning?!


----------



## augustluvers

tlk71411 said:


> I could see it even without the color boost when I zoomed in a little(on my phone-tiny screen) omg fx for you! Are you testing tomorrow morning?!

I'll be testing again tomorrow morning and if I see another line then I'm buying frer's :happydance:


----------



## Mrs LaLa

My O day is suppose to be tomorrow =) I have o strips and we have been making sure we dont miss it if you know what i mean ;) Wish us luck! Id also have a Capricorn baby :baby:


----------



## jamesmomma201

I can totally see it August! Even without the color boost. Congrats!


----------



## tundralife2

qt_nurse said:


> So i took a test this afternoon and after 20 min got the faintest line, instructions say to not read after 30 min. I actually came home for break at work to take another test and within 5 min got this
> 
> Even my hubby saw it! But negative on clear blue digital so we will see in the morning! Fx :) we r so excited!

OMG!! I see it too! How many days past O are you?


----------



## augustluvers

qt_nurse said:


> So i took a test this afternoon and after 20 min got the faintest line, instructions say to not read after 30 min. I actually came home for break at work to take another test and within 5 min got this
> 
> Even my hubby saw it! But negative on clear blue digital so we will see in the morning! Fx :) we r so excited!

I totally see that and it's so clear :happydance: Congrats :hugs:



mrsaf said:


> My O day is suppose to be tomorrow =) I have o strips and we have been making sure we dont miss it if you know what i mean ;) Wish us luck! Id also have a Capricorn baby :baby:

Good luck Hun :hugs:



jamesmomma201 said:


> I can totally see it August! Even without the color boost. Congrats!

Really? Oh man now I must :coffee: until the morning :dohh:


----------



## tundralife2

augustluvers said:


> All I did to the photo was boost the color... to see if the line is actually like the control line.

Congrats! I can see it without the boost of color too. How many days past O are you? Did you guys do the bd everyday?


----------



## augustluvers

tundralife2 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> All I did to the photo was boost the color... to see if the line is actually like the control line.
> 
> Congrats! I can see it without the boost of color too. How many days past O are you? Did you guys do the bd everyday?Click to expand...

I'm 8dpo today. I did the deed the four days before and the day of ovulation and then nothing until 4 days after ovulation lol.... I think 5 days in a row was a record during the past 5 years of trying to get pregnant. 

I'm so afraid of testing in the morning... But it's 11pm here so time for bed for me


----------



## jamesmomma201

You girls with the bfp's are driving me crazy! I really want to test tomorrow, but I don't have any! :( I'm gonna have to go buy some tomorrow!


----------



## qt_nurse

tundralife2 said:


> qt_nurse said:
> 
> 
> So i took a test this afternoon and after 20 min got the faintest line, instructions say to not read after 30 min. I actually came home for break at work to take another test and within 5 min got this
> 
> Even my hubby saw it! But negative on clear blue digital so we will see in the morning! Fx :) we r so excited!
> 
> OMG!! I see it too! How many days past O are you?Click to expand...

I'm 8 dpo so was shocked cuz it's so early!

August, I saw the line too before you adjusted colour, you will have to post what you get in the am!


----------



## LisK

I'm out! AF came tonight. Good luck to everyone else!!!


----------



## tlk71411

LisK said:


> I'm out! AF came tonight. Good luck to everyone else!!!

So sorry honey :hugs:


----------



## Mrs A

Sorry Hun.

I've put a 9dpo pic in my link in the test section. Xxxx


----------



## mimdan

Well I have had pinkish/ light brown tinge to my cm this morning but tested and bfn at 8/9 dpo..hoping its implantation and not af ....

Congrats to those with their bfps, what a lucky thread !!! :)


----------



## Mrs A

Ooh sounds like implantation!


----------



## mimdan

Mrs A said:


> Ooh sounds like implantation!

Hope so Mrs A...I kind of feel like af is on her way though :( guess we'll see will test again tomorrow if af not started...fingers crossed ! 

How are you getting on with testing hun ??


----------



## Mrs A

It's in the test section....


----------



## mimdan

LisK said:


> I'm out! AF came tonight. Good luck to everyone else!!!

Sorry af came hun :( hope your ok x x x :hugs:


----------



## mimdan

Mrs A said:


> It's in the test section....

Looking good hun !! :)


----------



## Mrs A

mimdan said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> It's in the test section....
> 
> Looking good hun !! :)Click to expand...

Thanks babe x x


----------



## DrGomps

qt_nurse said:


> So i took a test this afternoon and after 20 min got the faintest line, instructions say to not read after 30 min. I actually came home for break at work to take another test and within 5 min got this
> 
> Even my hubby saw it! But negative on clear blue digital so we will see in the morning! Fx :) we r so excited!


wow, strong pos! congrats!!!


tlk71411 said:


> cyncity said:
> 
> 
> Congrats qt!! What a nice line!!
> 
> August - FX'd for you - I want to see that line!!
> 
> I broke down and tested again this evening (so wanted a bday BFP) but stark white again. I'm going to skip testing tomorrow and try again on sat.
> 
> Baby dust to all xo
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad I caved too:blush: and of course :bfn: I tried to comfort myself with a sweet treat so I attempted to eat a toaster strudel and it made me nauseous-like sick to my stomach! Even the smell of the toaster made me gag!Click to expand...

great sign!! Its still really early!!



augustluvers said:


> This was test was taken at 8:38pm and picture at the 8 minute mark. I can see it in the picture and on my computer but I don't know how it's going to look on here so here I go...


I see it!!


LisK said:


> I'm out! AF came tonight. Good luck to everyone else!!!


sorry hun. But at least your LP is lengthening!! :thumbup:


Mrs A said:


> Sorry Hun.
> 
> I've put a 9dpo pic in my link in the test section. Xxxx

i see it!! yay!!


----------



## Mrs A

Wowzer this thread is leaking bfp's come on...... Keep em coming x x x


----------



## cyncity

LisK I'm sorry sweetie :( 
MrsA congrats!!
Mimdan looking good - FX'd!!

Who else is testing this morning?


----------



## mimdan

cyncity said:


> LisK I'm sorry sweetie :(
> MrsA congrats!!
> Mimdan looking good - FX'd!!
> 
> Who else is testing this morning?

Good luck to you too cyn !!


----------



## cyncity

I tested this morning :bfn:

I'm pretty sure I should have seen even just a hint of a line at this point - my temps are still up but that's about all. I'm not going to test any more this month unless I am late.

Good luck ladies, and keep those BFPs rolling in!!

:dust:


----------



## MiaHop

BFN this morning for me too, it's DPO9 today.


----------



## sallyhansen76

I tested this morning....possible faint line or cruel evap. (pics are in my journal below if anyone wants to sneak a peek)


----------



## augustluvers

Good morning girls!

I tested again and the line is the same as last night. My wee wasn't concentrated at all with FMU as I drank lots of water before bed. I tested with a FRER and I think I see a micro line :rofl: I'm going to wait until Sunday to test with another FRER but until then I will continue to test with the IC wondfo ones.


----------



## mimdan

sallyhansen76 said:


> I tested this morning....possible faint line or cruel evap. (pics are in my journal below if anyone wants to sneak a peek)

Looks good :) good luck !


----------



## cyncity

sallyhansen76 said:


> I tested this morning....possible faint line or cruel evap. (pics are in my journal below if anyone wants to sneak a peek)

I'm pretty sure I see a line there! FX'd for you sally!


----------



## tlk71411

cyncity said:


> LisK I'm sorry sweetie :(
> MrsA congrats!!
> Mimdan looking good - FX'd!!
> 
> Who else is testing this morning?

I tested this morning....Stark white :bfn: but when I think about it, it's still really early...at the same time I kind of feel like I want to blame all symptoms on my body being out of wack post m/c if that makes sense :wacko:



cyncity said:


> I tested this morning :bfn:
> 
> I'm pretty sure I should have seen even just a hint of a line at this point - my temps are still up but that's about all. I'm not going to test any more this month unless I am late.
> 
> Good luck ladies, and keep those BFPs rolling in!!
> 
> :dust:




MiaHop said:


> BFN this morning for me too, it's DPO9 today.

bfn for me too girls:friends: We're not out until the :witch: comes flying in. 



sallyhansen76 said:


> I tested this morning....possible faint line or cruel evap. (pics are in my journal below if anyone wants to sneak a peek)

FX for you hon!:thumbup:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks ladies. Pretty sure its just a terrible batch of tests. lol but im hoping. Testing again sunday!


----------



## tundralife2

sallyhansen76 said:


> Thanks ladies. Pretty sure its just a terrible batch of tests. lol but im hoping. Testing again sunday!

FX'd because I know that will be some exciting news!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## augustluvers

sallyhansen76 said:


> Thanks ladies. Pretty sure its just a terrible batch of tests. lol but im hoping. Testing again sunday!

Oh girl I feel the same way! I'm testing with wondfo's so I'm going to wait until Sunday as well... if these are real positives then by Sunday they should be darker, right? :shrug:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Correct! thats what im hoping anyways. haha im only 8 dpo so im not too stressed. could go either way i suppose. But i ve taken quite a few of tests out of the envelope and see holes in the test...so i dont use it...but seriously thats not right!


----------



## tundralife2

augustluvers said:


> sallyhansen76 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. Pretty sure its just a terrible batch of tests. lol but im hoping. Testing again sunday!
> 
> Oh girl I feel the same way! I'm testing with wondfo's so I'm going to wait until Sunday as well... if these are real positives then by Sunday they should be darker, right? :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh my goodness!! If I had been getting positives then waiting until Sunday would be so hard to do!! :coffee:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Haha! I think the ONLY reason i wont test tomrrow is ebcause Oh wont let me. He ll be watching me like a hawk!


----------



## augustluvers

I'll be testing on the IC's (wondfo) but not on the FRER until Sunday.


----------



## sallyhansen76

I think i will only use my frer IF my wondfo is darker. And if FRER has a line THEN DIGI here i COME! haha ....one can only hope!


----------



## DrGomps

ooh looking good sally...:thumbup: my frer looks darker today. :D

but have a nasty fever and am home sick...hope the fever doesn't harm my little poppy seed.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww get some much needed rest. :) Hope it passes quickly!


----------



## DrGomps

todays frer

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/559689_10101748631006273_188049537_n_zpsbc9154eb.jpg

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/66877_10101748635746773_818734742_n_zpse4078d17.jpg

Yesterdays...

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/15054_10101746955538923_1779980018_n_zpscad192d6.jpg

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/545943_10101746962504963_1202474387_n_zps5b912d9b.jpg

dry yesterday...

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/image_1365712156503437-1_zps443afd53.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

You were able to get a BFP off your digi those tests! I think thats the lightest i ve sen a test wit a pos digi! You must have a really good sticky been!


----------



## tlk71411

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you ladies =)


----------



## DrGomps

yeah...kind of crazy huh sally??


----------



## augustluvers

sallyhansen76 said:


> I think i will only use my frer IF my wondfo is darker. And if FRER has a line THEN DIGI here i COME! haha ....one can only hope!

I went to Target last night and resisted buying the FRER box. Then after last night IC positive I went extra early this morning to a box of FRER :rofl: But I resisted on buying the digital. Like you I'm waiting to get a proper line.


----------



## braxtonbaby

Ive been ttc for 3 months and had all the symptoms in the world this month nothing so at around 9 dpo I tested and I saw the faintest line ever, today im 11dpo and had hcg done the results. .... PREGNANT:happydance:!! I hope this one sticks


----------



## DrGomps

congrats braxton!!


----------



## augustluvers

braxtonbaby said:


> Ive been ttc for 3 months and had all the symptoms in the world this month nothing so at around 9 dpo I tested and I saw the faintest line ever, today im 11dpo and had hcg done the results. .... PREGNANT:happydance:!! I hope this one sticks

:yipee: CONGRATS


----------



## augustluvers

:cry::cry::cry:

Just got a call from my FS Nurse. She told me that before we start the IVF process my DH needs to do his SA. The SA has to be done in the office and I can't be in the room with him... therefore it's never going to happen. So I'm praying to God that these Wondfo's aren't playing tricks on my eyes and that they aren't evaps, because God willing next Friday I'll have a positive blood test and avoid the IVF process all together.


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed August!! Sending you :dust:


----------



## DrGomps

What does everyone have planned for the weekend besides poas? Lol.


----------



## lyssie58

tlk71411 - this is my first time trying since mc in early Feb...My iui was on Aprl 4. I tested this morning and it was BFN...BUT, I am hopeful! These girls are soo lucky they are testing positive so early!! I have never felt SO uncomfortable and had so much aching. So, I am convinced it has to be because of the mc.


----------



## cyncity

Braxton - congrats!

DrG - hey nice line chickie! Feel better xo

This weekend I am NOT testing!! Going to just relax and hopefully get some family snuggle time.


----------



## augustluvers

DrGomps said:


> What does everyone have planned for the weekend besides poas? Lol.

I'm a teacher at a Christian Dance School, so tonight I'll be there, we are getting ready for their graduation so it's crunch time! Tomrrow I'll be working all day on my cousin's decorations/game etc for her Bridal Shower that's next Friday. Sunday I'm in church mood and getting ready for me kids church lesson that I present every Sunday evening. BUT I plan on sleeping in tomorrow :blush:


----------



## DrGomps

yay for sleep August...I am home and tried to nap with my daughter...but I can't sleep, too excited!!

MY IC's are turning positive with dilute urine. :dance: So happy. 

Its starting to sink In! Also.. called my dr and told my parents and in laws! :dance:


----------



## tlk71411

DrG are you still nursing?


----------



## MiaHop

Tomorrow I'm going to have mystery murder night for my birthday for my birthday that passed. Sunday I have my first swim class with my daughter that's exciting.

Can I go in the fool? you think it's safe?


----------



## tlk71411

I always swam in a pool, ocean and a lake while prego.


----------



## augustluvers

DrGomps said:


> yay for sleep August...I am home and tried to nap with my daughter...but I can't sleep, too excited!!
> 
> MY IC's are turning positive with dilute urine. :dance: So happy.
> 
> Its starting to sink In! Also.. called my dr and told my parents and in laws! :dance:

Oh you lucky bean! :happydance: How did everyone react? I love those stories!



MiaHop said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to have mystery murder night for my birthday for my birthday that passed. Sunday I have my first swim class with my daughter that's exciting.
> 
> Can I go in the fool? you think it's safe?

I have always wanted to do the murder mystery party for my birthday! You have to let us know how it goes! 

I think you should be ok to be in a pool. I know when you're doing infertility treatment like IUI and IVF they advise against it in the tww.


----------



## DrGomps

I went swimming alot when I was preggo...its great exercise...hot tubs are a no-no though.

tlk, yes I am nursing! are you??


----------



## augustluvers

DRG ~ Are you still testing with blood or urine? Was your digital done with blood or urine. I'm still in shock that you got a positive digital at 8dpo!


----------



## DrGomps

august...I used some serum with urine...:blush:


----------



## augustluvers

DrGomps said:


> august...I used some serum with urine...:blush:

:rofl: caught ya! :winkwink:


----------



## cyncity

Can you blame her?!! If I had access to all that... well let's just say it's a good thing I don't! I would drive myself (and coworkers) mad!!


----------



## augustluvers

cyncity said:


> Can you blame her?!! If I had access to all that... well let's just say it's a good thing I don't! I would drive myself (and coworkers) mad!!

Me too! I've been googling Serum pregnant test/urine mix... :rofl: I'm would go 100 times more crazy then what I'm already! LOL 

I have four IC test from today in a line and I can clearly see the lines in real life. Of course they are dry now so it doesn't really count. What are the chances that my entire batch of IC are evap/bad? 

Any one want to share what lot# they have on IC's


----------



## MiaHop

Thanks Guys.

First time my DH planned something for me in 8 years...I'm excited just to see him try...cooking dinner and all :)

Mistery murder night happened in the 80s so we get to dress up 80s style!!!
I'll share the details after :)


----------



## schultzie18

The party sounds fun!!! Hope you have a great time!!


----------



## Pearls18

Ok I am a newbie....what is serum and how do you test with blood?!


----------



## DrGomps

Mia that sounds awesome!!!


august I have a variety of different wondfos (lots) and they are all fine though I sometimes get evaps...but tis rare...I am keeping my fx'ed that you are duffed hun!!


----------



## tundralife2

DrGomps said:


> august...I used some serum with urine...:blush:

Okay I'm still stalking this thread and excited to see all of the BFP's and so early. I haven't tested yet as I'm only 6 or 7 DPO but I am buying some on the way home tonight!! What is the deal with the digi tests? Are they only acurate at a certain time?

Also DrG how were you tracking your ovualtion to know that you were 8DPO? Temping or OPK's. So lucky :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

MarineWAG said:


> Ok I am a newbie....what is serum and how do you test with blood?!

serum is the fluid your red blood cells are...the idea is if you test with blood you will get a bfp sooner then with urine...which was in my case. :D


----------



## tundralife2

augustluvers said:


> cyncity said:
> 
> 
> Can you blame her?!! If I had access to all that... well let's just say it's a good thing I don't! I would drive myself (and coworkers) mad!!
> 
> Me too! I've been googling Serum pregnant test/urine mix... :rofl: I'm would go 100 times more crazy then what I'm already! LOL
> 
> I have four IC test from today in a line and I can clearly see the lines in real life. Of course they are dry now so it doesn't really count. What are the chances that my entire batch of IC are evap/bad?
> 
> Any one want to share what lot# they have on IC'sClick to expand...

can you go to an urgent care or walk in clinic and get a serum pregnancy test?


----------



## Pearls18

DrGomps said:


> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> Ok I am a newbie....what is serum and how do you test with blood?!
> 
> serum is the fluid your red blood cells are...the idea is if you test with blood you will get a bfp sooner then with urine...which was in my case. :DClick to expand...

Where do you get it from lol?!x


----------



## SianMA

braxtonbaby said:


> Ive been ttc for 3 months and had all the symptoms in the world this month nothing so at around 9 dpo I tested and I saw the faintest line ever, today im 11dpo and had hcg done the results. .... PREGNANT:happydance:!! I hope this one sticks

Congrats Braxton!



augustluvers said:


> :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Just got a call from my FS Nurse. She told me that before we start the IVF process my DH needs to do his SA. The SA has to be done in the office and I can't be in the room with him... therefore it's never going to happen. So I'm praying to God that these Wondfo's aren't playing tricks on my eyes and that they aren't evaps, because God willing next Friday I'll have a positive blood test and avoid the IVF process all together.

Fx'd for you august, surely a whole batch can't be faulty? I did leave a pack right next to a radiator once but it just made all the control lines disappear.



DrGomps said:


> What does everyone have planned for the weekend besides poas? Lol.

I'm holding out for as long as possible before testing, don't want my first seemingly normal cycle in years to end in disappointment too soon. I'm happy just to have got a cycle longer than 15 days! So although I'm dying to test and spent at least 5 minutes this morning staring at the pack of tests I will hold out until Monday hopefully. need to test mon/ tues as we fly out to New York for 5 days on weds so want to know b4 we leave, should be cd22 if I make it to Monday :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

I isolate it from my blood...I prick my fingers with a lancet (like for diabetics) And I spin it down in a centrifuge to isolate serum. I work in a lab.


----------



## Leti

Congrats to all the ladies with BFP :happydance:

For the rest of us :dust:

So I tested this morning with FMU and I got a :bfn: just hoping it was too early, seeing all this :bfp: is making me anxious.

I don't know if I should be testing tomorrow and sunday or wait until next wednesday when AF is due.

What are you ladies doing?


----------



## augustluvers

tundralife2 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cyncity said:
> 
> 
> Can you blame her?!! If I had access to all that... well let's just say it's a good thing I don't! I would drive myself (and coworkers) mad!!
> 
> Me too! I've been googling Serum pregnant test/urine mix... :rofl: I'm would go 100 times more crazy then what I'm already! LOL
> 
> I have four IC test from today in a line and I can clearly see the lines in real life. Of course they are dry now so it doesn't really count. What are the chances that my entire batch of IC are evap/bad?
> 
> Any one want to share what lot# they have on IC'sClick to expand...
> 
> can you go to an urgent care or walk in clinic and get a serum pregnancy test?Click to expand...

I have an appointment for blood work next Friday so until then ill be on my own... Lol.... I've used about 10 of the test and they all have at least a faint line on them. Now that they are dry though you can hardly see unless you really look. 

I think I'm going to wait until Sunday to test. I'm busy tomorrow and I don't want to spend a bunch of time over analyzing a test that I can't control :rofl:


----------



## augustluvers

Sianma - I have done the test stare down at my local Walmart.... To buy or not to buy, to buy or not to buy. Lol


----------



## tlk71411

DrGomps said:


> I went swimming alot when I was preggo...its great exercise...hot tubs are a no-no though.
> 
> tlk, yes I am nursing! are you??

No I weaned her at 13 months because I will be going on field/ship ops a lot this summer. I couldn't get pregnant while nursing-tried everything in the book. But now that I'm not prego I wish I didn't stop nursing be because now she gets sick easy :(


----------



## tlk71411

I got a :bfn: today... twice. Fmu and afternoon. :( horrible headache and the whole day I wanted to sleep. Really feeling down as the 18th will be 30 days post mc and when AF should appear. Sorry totally feeling sorry for myself :haha:


----------



## mmcrv

tlk71411 said:


> I got a :bfn: today... twice. Fmu and afternoon. :( horrible headache and the whole day I wanted to sleep. Really feeling down as the 18th will be 30 days post mc and when AF should appear. Sorry totally feeling sorry for myself :haha:

Don't feel so down, still 6 days left when AF is due! I saw you said you got BFP's at 10 dpo before but I'm sure every time is different. Don't lose hope till AF arrives


----------



## Leti

tlk71411 said:


> I got a :bfn: today... twice. Fmu and afternoon. :( horrible headache and the whole day I wanted to sleep. Really feeling down as the 18th will be 30 days post mc and when AF should appear. Sorry totally feeling sorry for myself :haha:

Awww sweetie I understand how you feel.. I had a mc last year on October. But the headache and being sleepy should be good signs for your future, we must focus on the future:thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

tlk...still early days hun! My tests are still very faint with urine! So don't count yourself out yet!!


----------



## DrGomps

yeah...headaches have been a pretty consistent sign here...and thirst. and sleepiness.

:sleep: I had a miscarriage in Jan. I know how hard it is. :hugs:

It took me AWHILE to get my period back with nursing...my daughter just won't stop. I actually took clomid to help regulate my cycles because I had a Luteal phase defect.


----------



## tlk71411

My periods came back 4 months post part um....I think because Iwas having to pump a lot being at work. They got regular at 7 months on. But she's never consistently slept through the night so I think that is why. 
I love you guys. I really don't know what I'd do without you <3


----------



## SianMA

Why don't I have any willpower? So I totally caved and tested this morning with fmu, I'm a total POAS addict :rofl:

It was a :bfn: but I'm not surprised really :nope: don't think I actually ov'd this cycle, but I am staying positive as its all a major improvement on the last 2 months.


----------



## mimdan

Well bfn for me too :(


----------



## KerryGold

Think I'm gonna go and buy some SDs today.

xXx


----------



## Pearls18

BFP today on a FRER, quite surprised it was undeniable, faint but undeniable, I am only meant to be 9dpo do you think I maybe ovulated earlier? We only DTD unprotected once this month so I know exactly which time but I was meant to be 5 days before ovulation.


----------



## mimdan

MarineWAG said:


> BFP today on a FRER, quite surprised it was undeniable, faint but undeniable, I am only meant to be 9dpo do you think I maybe ovulated earlier? We only DTD unprotected once this month so I know exactly which time but I was meant to be 5 days before ovulation.

Oh wow !! Congratulations !! H&H 9 months x


----------



## Rae.Rae

My bbt took a .5 dip today... :-( I'm about 10/11dpo, maybe it was an implantation dip? I'm trying to stay positive because I want so bad for this month to be the month but it's hard! We've been ttc since Nov 2011 with a mc before this past Christmas, which completely crushed me. :-(


----------



## augustluvers

MarineWAG said:


> BFP today on a FRER, quite surprised it was undeniable, faint but undeniable, I am only meant to be 9dpo do you think I maybe ovulated earlier? We only DTD unprotected once this month so I know exactly which time but I was meant to be 5 days before ovulation.

Congrats.... A bfp at 9dpo doesn't mean you ovulated early all the time, could just you implanted early :hugs: either way your pregnant :happydance:



Rae.Rae said:


> My bbt took a .5 dip today... :-( I'm about 10/11dpo, maybe it was an implantation dip? I'm trying to stay positive because I want so bad for this month to be the month but it's hard! We've been ttc since Nov 2011 with a mc before this past Christmas, which completely crushed me. :-(

Implantation can occur anywhere between 3 and 12 dpo, and not always do you see a dip in temp. I usually only temp until ovulation is confirmed so I don't stress myself out due to my temp constantly going all over the place after ovulation. You are not out until the :witch: comes


----------



## DrGomps

Sorry Siam and Mimdan about the Bfns.


----------



## DrGomps

Congrats marine wag! When are you due??


----------



## DrGomps

Rae.rae. Def not out until she shows. And could be imamtarion. Fx'ed!


----------



## Pearls18

DrGomps said:


> Congrats marine wag! When are you due??

Christmas Eve I think :/


----------



## Electricat

Grats on all the BFPs you guys! That's fantastic and so nice to hear about!! 

I'm feeling very low and sad yesterday and today, I just want AF to come and put me out of my misery.

I miss my family and I feel like I've made the wrong choices staying here in the UK. My reasons to come here has changed after we decided to TCC and now when it's not happening I feel very down :nope:

Sorry about the bitchy pittiness, but I just want this cycle over and done with - think I will feel better once it's over.


----------



## Leti

:bfn: for me today again.
Congrats Marine wag!!! H&H pregnancy.
:dust: to all of us.

I'm a little down today too. I'll try again tomorrow....


----------



## tlk71411

Congrats Marinewag!!!
Sorry mimdan let I & siam- I'm so sick of bfns! :hugs:
Rae rae try to stay positive hon, you are not out yet!! :hugs:
Electricat I'm sorry you're feeling down hon. And I def know how you feel being so far from your family. My family is in Oregon, hubbys family is in NC and hubby is in Virginia!! So I know how hard it is. Just remember that you're not alone! :hugs:
Drg I think you got auto corrected lol


----------



## augustluvers

I tested again this morning and no change so I'm thinking that I have a bad batch if test :cry: so evil!!!! I'm not a happy camper today :/


----------



## Electricat

augustluvers said:


> I tested again this morning and no change so I'm thinking that I have a bad batch if test :cry: so evil!!!! I'm not a happy camper today :/

Sorry, I didn't catch what's going on, are you getting evaps?

I have evaps on every other IC in the batch I have, so annoying :wacko:


----------



## tlk71411

augustluvers said:


> I tested again this morning and no change so I'm thinking that I have a bad batch if test :cry: so evil!!!! I'm not a happy camper today :/

Maybe try a different brand of test?


----------



## DrGomps

Electricat said:


> Grats on all the BFPs you guys! That's fantastic and so nice to hear about!!
> 
> I'm feeling very low and sad yesterday and today, I just want AF to come and put me out of my misery.
> 
> I miss my family and I feel like I've made the wrong choices staying here in the UK. My reasons to come here has changed after we decided to TCC and now when it's not happening I feel very down :nope:
> 
> Sorry about the bitchy pittiness, but I just want this cycle over and done with - think I will feel better once it's over.

wheres your family hun??? I know how you feel! My family is in california and I am in New York. Its hard. :hugs:



Leti said:


> :bfn: for me today again.
> Congrats Marine wag!!! H&H pregnancy.
> :dust: to all of us.
> 
> I'm a little down today too. I'll try again tomorrow....

what did you test with??




tlk71411 said:


> Congrats Marinewag!!!
> Sorry mimdan let I & siam- I'm so sick of bfns! :hugs:
> Rae rae try to stay positive hon, you are not out yet!! :hugs:
> Electricat I'm sorry you're feeling down hon. And I def know how you feel being so far from your family. My family is in Oregon, hubbys family is in NC and hubby is in Virginia!! So I know how hard it is. Just remember that you're not alone! :hugs:
> Drg I think you got auto corrected lol

BFNs are the worst...:hugs: keeping everything crossed that you get your rainbow. I had 2 cycles between my MC and this pregnancy. I know how hard it is. :hugs:



augustluvers said:


> I tested again this morning and no change so I'm thinking that I have a bad batch if test :cry: so evil!!!! I'm not a happy camper today :/

Oh no!! I hope not! My wondfos are SUPER faint still, they can be sensitive, but take AWHILE to get darker...


----------



## qt_nurse

Congrats to everyone with the BFP's! And for those who are still getting bfn, its still really early! I didn't test positive with my dd until AF was 1 day late...

Got my first bfp on the digi this morning...now my husband seems to think its real, the faint lines and squinting to see anything the first night I told him didnt seem real to him I guess until he saw the test from this morning that actually spells it out LOL.

I am supposed to go out tonight drinking with my husband and some of his work associates...I think we may go early and ask the waitress to serve me virgin drinks even when I ask for a real one LOL. 

I sooo want to tell people, but it just seems too early...we caved at 5 weeks last time...even that seems to far away! So happy to have this forum to talk about it!!!


----------



## DrGomps

LOL QT your sneaky!! my hubby only believes digis too!! Exciting! When are you due??


----------



## qt_nurse

DrG - xmas day based on o day, dec 23 based on lmp =)
If that plan doesnt work we might just have to tell them the truth, because its so obvious if I'm not drinking!


----------



## tlk71411

So I took a test(New Choice) last night & forgot about it. I think it'd been about 20 minutes. And there was the faintest shadow on it. I dismissed it as a negative. Of course i went out and bought frers.i took one last night and I could just see a faint line. I took another this morning and I can barely see the line....really faint


----------



## cyncity

tlk71411 said:


> So I took a test(New Choice) last night & forgot about it. I think it'd been about 20 minutes. And there was the faintest shadow on it. I dismissed it as a negative. Of course i went out and bought frers.i took one last night and I could just see a faint line. I took another this morning and I can barely see the line....really faint

Oh hon FX'd for you!!! That is such great news!!

How many dpo?


----------



## cyncity

August I'm sorry it's not getting darker :(. Can you try a FRER?

Electricat - I have been feeling so down as well. I stopped testing this weekend. I've got my normal preAF symptoms I'd normally get a couple days before she's due. (((((Big hugs)))))


----------



## DrGomps

ooh!! Fx'ed tlk! Mine are pretty faint with urine still...I think this could be the start of a :bfp: 

:dust:


----------



## katiekatie

OMG...I just got the faintest line @10dpo...can you see it?
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test118235


----------



## tlk71411

Thanks I *think * I'm 10dpo. I'm just afraid to get my hopes up.


----------



## cyncity

tlk71411 said:


> Thanks I *think * I'm 10dpo. I'm just afraid to get my hopes up.

Lines on frer are a good sign!! FX it is a sticky bean xo


----------



## tlk71411

katiekatie said:


> OMG...I just got the faintest line @10dpo...can you see it?
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test118235

I saw it girl!


----------



## cyncity

Katie - I see it too! Congrats :)


----------



## Leti

Leti said:


> :bfn: for me today again.
> Congrats Marine wag!!! H&H pregnancy.
> :dust: to all of us.
> 
> I'm a little down today too. I'll try again tomorrow....

what did you test with??


I testing with wondfos. already too many BFN :cry:


----------



## Leti

tlk71411 said:


> So I took a test(New Choice) last night & forgot about it. I think it'd been about 20 minutes. And there was the faintest shadow on it. I dismissed it as a negative. Of course i went out and bought frers.i took one last night and I could just see a faint line. I took another this morning and I can barely see the line....really faint

 Fx'ed tlk!:happydance:


----------



## Leti

tlk71411 said:


> katiekatie said:
> 
> 
> OMG...I just got the faintest line @10dpo...can you see it?
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test118235
> 
> I saw it girl!Click to expand...


I see it too Fx'ed!


----------



## katiekatie

I took a photo with my camera instead of phone...
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test118247


----------



## Pearls18

katiekatie said:


> I took a photo with my camera instead of phone...
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test118247

Can def see it in this one :D


----------



## DrGomps

yay Katie!!!


----------



## DrGomps

I updated the first page with the bfps....I am SURE there are more to come!!

Did I miss anyone!!!

Katie, when are you due??


----------



## DrGomps

Leti...my wondfos have been crap...they aren't very dark when I get clear lines on other tests...


----------



## katiekatie

I think I ovulated (going by CBFM sticks and temps) on 3rd April so it says on babycenter.com 
Congratulations! Your baby is due on or around:

Wednesday, December 25, 2013
XMAS DAY!!Haha!


----------



## katiekatie

I'm not going to think of myself as definite BFP until I have a darker line and digital though.


----------



## Mrs A

These frees are driving me nuts
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/image_zps40a177f0.jpg

I'm sure I see it xx


----------



## mimdan

Congratulations katie !! This really is a lucky thread :)


----------



## DrGomps

MrsA can I see the noninverted one???


----------



## Mrs A

One sec


----------



## DrGomps

this is what my wondfo looked with dilute Pee...
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/photo2_zpsaace3bcb.jpg

and fmu...https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/photocopy_zpse141c47d.jpg

def line but not dark...

with serum/urine mix...

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/546047_10101750135161933_331688926_n_zpse729491c.jpg

but I got this on an answer...

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/544161_10101750405649873_1300373470_n-1_zpsb170dda0.jpg

my daughter doesn't know what to think about this with my digi from this morning...
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/45340_10101750225281333_1645328263_n_zpsfe7a2c33.jpg


and just for laughs my cat using the toilet. :flower:

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/206293_10100317623716353_3931068_n_zps6d66b4de.jpg


----------



## Mrs A




----------



## DrGomps

I think I see something MrsA. Fx'd it gets nice and dark.


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks babe, I think I can too. Fx xx


----------



## mimdan

Lol drgomps, your cat pic :D I wish my cats would use the toilet lol x


----------



## mimdan

A lovely cat too btw x


----------



## DrGomps

mimdan I used something called the city kitty to train him. I just wish he could flush.

MrsA..I tried to tweak it a bit...I think I see something....fx'ed!!
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/image_zps8b6b62e7.jpg


----------



## mimdan

Oh you trained him lol thats cool ! So much more hygenic lol I have three cats one of which is pregnant...see even the cat gets a bfp :dohh:


----------



## Mrs A

Thank you Hun,I've put some more tweaks in a post in the test bit, feel free to go see x x x


----------



## DrGomps

LOL Mimdan, I work in a lab and have a large mouse colony that I breed...when I was TTC my daughter I used to get jealous of my pregnant mice. :rofl: so ridiculous I know!


----------



## mimdan

Hehe well if they didnt get pregnant sooo easy we wouldnt have to get jealous lol :winkwink:


----------



## tlk71411

Lol Dr g the pic of your cat!! I actually just got a kitty. We adopted her from the humane society.
I think the lines I swear I see are in my head. Another Bfn with new choice!


----------



## Electricat

Dr - my kids and family is back in Norway :cry:


----------



## mimdan

Getting cramps that feel like af is comming...booooooo !!


----------



## Electricat

mimdan said:


> Getting cramps that feel like af is comming...booooooo !!

:hugs:


----------



## mimdan

Just went for a pee and dark brown mixed in with cm..reckon she will be here by the morning, oh well onwards and upwards ladies !!


----------



## augustluvers

Mrs A said:


> View attachment 598215

Mine look the same. Last night and today with FMU... I'm praying for ya hun!



mimdan said:


> Just went for a pee and dark brown mixed in with cm..reckon she will be here by the morning, oh well onwards and upwards ladies !!

:hugs:


----------



## tundralife2

I caved and tested too last night. I am only 8dpo so 7 dpo yesterday and it was BFN and I did the same today at 8 DPO BFN! I tested with First Response test too. I have tried over examining this thing but no 2nd line! Booooooo I'm not due AF until 4/22 but I am already feeling like a little cramping this week in lower abdomen. It's weird that I would get them so early. When you guys say FRER are you saying first response Early test? Just curious what that means. 

Also congrats to everyone who got a BFP. That's exciting!! And wishing the best for the other ladies!


----------



## augustluvers

Man I have missed soo much! I've been so busy putting together stuff for a Birdal Shower this week... but I have read and caught up... many of you asked me to test with FRER... Well I did test this morning and the line if there even is a line is super faint! My IC are so faint that I'm calling them evaps. 

I'm not about testing any more. Just gonna try and wait it out until Fridays appointment. I just can't be disappointed anymore, you know. I had a full on break down today, my poor husband didn't know what to say or do. :blush:


----------



## tundralife2

augustluvers said:


> Man I have missed soo much! I've been so busy putting together stuff for a Birdal Shower this week... but I have read and caught up... many of you asked me to test with FRER... Well I did test this morning and the line if there even is a line is super faint! My IC are so faint that I'm calling them evaps.
> 
> I'm not about testing any more. Just gonna try and wait it out until Fridays appointment. I just can't be disappointed anymore, you know. I had a full on break down today, my poor husband didn't know what to say or do. :blush:

Really sorry to hear that. How many dpo are you today?


----------



## cyncity

mimdan - I'm sorry hun :hugs: I wish AF would just hurry up and get here for me too as I'm ready to start a new cycle

august - hugs to you and I really hope this is a good sticky bean for you xo

DrG - dude you and your cat crack me up! My cat sh!ts at the foot of the stairs when ever he's mad at us, so would love to have him use the toilet. :sick: Or even the litter box for that matter!!

So in other news, sorry to be a major downer, but I'm having a rough day. My mom has had early onset Alzheimers for almost 10 years now and yesterday she looked me straight in the eyes and said "I don't know who you are" Today I had my parents over for dinner and she was giving me the death glare a few times. I knew this was going to eventually happen as it is part of the disease, but wow, it is killing me. Sorry to hijack, I am just very sad tonight xo


----------



## augustluvers

tundralife2 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Man I have missed soo much! I've been so busy putting together stuff for a Birdal Shower this week... but I have read and caught up... many of you asked me to test with FRER... Well I did test this morning and the line if there even is a line is super faint! My IC are so faint that I'm calling them evaps.
> 
> I'm not about testing any more. Just gonna try and wait it out until Fridays appointment. I just can't be disappointed anymore, you know. I had a full on break down today, my poor husband didn't know what to say or do. :blush:
> 
> Really sorry to hear that. How many dpo are you today?Click to expand...

9fpo


----------



## Electricat

cyncity said:


> mimdan - I'm sorry hun :hugs: I wish AF would just hurry up and get here for me too as I'm ready to start a new cycle
> 
> august - hugs to you and I really hope this is a good sticky bean for you xo
> 
> DrG - dude you and your cat crack me up! My cat sh!ts at the foot of the stairs when ever he's mad at us, so would love to have him use the toilet. :sick: Or even the litter box for that matter!!
> 
> So in other news, sorry to be a major downer, but I'm having a rough day. My mom has had early onset Alzheimers for almost 10 years now and yesterday she looked me straight in the eyes and said "I don't know who you are" Today I had my parents over for dinner and she was giving me the death glare a few times. I knew this was going to eventually happen as it is part of the disease, but wow, it is killing me. Sorry to hijack, I am just very sad tonight xo

:hugs: That's must be so difficult to experience :nope:


----------



## tlk71411

cyncity said:


> So in other news, sorry to be a major downer, but I'm having a rough day. My mom has had early onset Alzheimers for almost 10 years now and yesterday she looked me straight in the eyes and said "I don't know who you are" Today I had my parents over for dinner and she was giving me the death glare a few times. I knew this was going to eventually happen as it is part of the disease, but wow, it is killing me. Sorry to hijack, I am just very sad tonight xo

:hugs: sorry love. I can't imagine how painful that must be!


----------



## Leti

cyncity said:


> mimdan - I'm sorry hun :hugs: I wish AF would just hurry up and get here for me too as I'm ready to start a new cycle
> 
> august - hugs to you and I really hope this is a good sticky bean for you xo
> 
> DrG - dude you and your cat crack me up! My cat sh!ts at the foot of the stairs when ever he's mad at us, so would love to have him use the toilet. :sick: Or even the litter box for that matter!!
> 
> So in other news, sorry to be a major downer, but I'm having a rough day. My mom has had early onset Alzheimers for almost 10 years now and yesterday she looked me straight in the eyes and said "I don't know who you are" Today I had my parents over for dinner and she was giving me the death glare a few times. I knew this was going to eventually happen as it is part of the disease, but wow, it is killing me. Sorry to hijack, I am just very sad tonight xo

So sorry to hear about your mom. it must be very hard, but they took care of us when we were kids and is now our time :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Leti

mimdan said:


> Just went for a pee and dark brown mixed in with cm..reckon she will be here by the morning, oh well onwards and upwards ladies !!

:hugs: so sorry to hear that mimdan, there will always be next cycle. Probably I will follow you, i'm feeling af cramps too.


----------



## Leti

tlk71411 said:


> Lol Dr g the pic of your cat!! I actually just got a kitty. We adopted her from the humane society.
> I think the lines I swear I see are in my head. Another Bfn with new choice!

maybe with fmu will be darker :thumbup:


----------



## tlk71411

Leti said:


> tlk71411 said:
> 
> 
> Lol Dr g the pic of your cat!! I actually just got a kitty. We adopted her from the humane society.
> I think the lines I swear I see are in my head. Another Bfn with new choice!
> 
> maybe with fmu will be darker :thumbup:Click to expand...

It was with fmu :(


----------



## augustluvers

cyncity said:


> mimdan - I'm sorry hun :hugs: I wish AF would just hurry up and get here for me too as I'm ready to start a new cycle
> 
> august - hugs to you and I really hope this is a good sticky bean for you xo
> 
> DrG - dude you and your cat crack me up! My cat sh!ts at the foot of the stairs when ever he's mad at us, so would love to have him use the toilet. :sick: Or even the litter box for that matter!!
> 
> So in other news, sorry to be a major downer, but I'm having a rough day. My mom has had early onset Alzheimers for almost 10 years now and yesterday she looked me straight in the eyes and said "I don't know who you are" Today I had my parents over for dinner and she was giving me the death glare a few times. I knew this was going to eventually happen as it is part of the disease, but wow, it is killing me. Sorry to hijack, I am just very sad tonight xo

I'm so sorry about your night today. I have a good friend of the family who I considered a grandfather and he has Alzheimer's. it's never easy :hugs:


----------



## cyncity

Thank you so much for your kind words everyone. It will be okay, it's just every new stage she hits is an adjustment for us, but we will get through it.

Okay in other news, I peed on a stick even though I said I wouldn't this weekend. Hey some people smoke, some drink... I pee on sticks when I'm down. haha Anyways BFN again (no kidding?!) But yeah, it felt good to pee on it anyway. 

Well ladies, this is a lucky thread, come on, who is next??! :dust:


----------



## KLa826

Hope no one minds me joining this convo... It's our second month TTC, not really doing much at this point besides timing things well, if ya get my gist &#128521;. Anyways- I figure im about 3-4dpo and my boobs are sore and I was feeling pretty crampy... I think I'm inventing symptoms because I'm so eager! Funny- because we had decided we weren't going to "try" to have a baby, just stop trying NOT to have a baby... But that first month off the pill and it's all I can think about! I'm so hopeful and excited, but nervous, too... Really trying to stay even-keeled about the whole thing. Is that even possible??


----------



## Leti

tlk71411 said:


> Leti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlk71411 said:
> 
> 
> Lol Dr g the pic of your cat!! I actually just got a kitty. We adopted her from the humane society.
> I think the lines I swear I see are in my head. Another Bfn with new choice!
> 
> maybe with fmu will be darker :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It was with fmu :(Click to expand...

:shy:


----------



## tlk71411

Lol I'm gonna test again tomorrow with my other frer but pretty sure I'm out.


----------



## tundralife2

augustluvers said:


> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Man I have missed soo much! I've been so busy putting together stuff for a Birdal Shower this week... but I have read and caught up... many of you asked me to test with FRER... Well I did test this morning and the line if there even is a line is super faint! My IC are so faint that I'm calling them evaps.
> 
> I'm not about testing any more. Just gonna try and wait it out until Fridays appointment. I just can't be disappointed anymore, you know. I had a full on break down today, my poor husband didn't know what to say or do. :blush:
> 
> Really sorry to hear that. How many dpo are you today?Click to expand...
> 
> 9fpoClick to expand...

don't get discouraged, you are seeing lines. And you can see something on the FRER?


----------



## Mrs LaLa

2 dpo here!!


----------



## tundralife2

cyncity said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words everyone. It will be okay, it's just every new stage she hits is an adjustment for us, but we will get through it.
> 
> Okay in other news, I peed on a stick even though I said I wouldn't this weekend. Hey some people smoke, some drink... I pee on sticks when I'm down. haha Anyways BFN again (no kidding?!) But yeah, it felt good to pee on it anyway.
> 
> Well ladies, this is a lucky thread, come on, who is next??! :dust:

I can't imagine how difficult that must be for you.


----------



## augustluvers

tundralife2 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Man I have missed soo much! I've been so busy putting together stuff for a Birdal Shower this week... but I have read and caught up... many of you asked me to test with FRER... Well I did test this morning and the line if there even is a line is super faint! My IC are so faint that I'm calling them evaps.
> 
> I'm not about testing any more. Just gonna try and wait it out until Fridays appointment. I just can't be disappointed anymore, you know. I had a full on break down today, my poor husband didn't know what to say or do. :blush:
> 
> Really sorry to hear that. How many dpo are you today?Click to expand...
> 
> 9fpoClick to expand...
> 
> don't get discouraged, you are seeing lines. And you can see something on the FRER?Click to expand...

I think I am :rofl: sometimes I think I want it so bad that I make up a line lol


----------



## tlk71411

I took an answer test-2 1/2 hour hold. BFN not even a hint of a line.


----------



## Electricat

cyncity said:



> Okay in other news, I peed on a stick even though I said I wouldn't this weekend. Hey some people smoke, some drink... I pee on sticks when I'm down. haha Anyways BFN again (no kidding?!) But yeah, it felt good to pee on it anyway.

Lol, that comment made me think of this:

https://img3.joyreactor.com/pics/post/funny-pictures-auto-dog-situation-386633.jpeg


----------



## iwanabelibean

Hi ladies, I'm at 9 or 10 do. I cant add my chart but you can type it in the last digits for fertility friend are 

3f9c1b

I had strange vibrations in my lower pelvis yesterday on and off but today nothing. Any thoughts? Please check out my chart if you can. I started progesterone cream this cycle also.

Cheers:thumbup:


----------



## tlk71411

Welcome to the new ladies :hi:


----------



## mmcrv

Congrats to the ladies who got their BFPs!! 

I had AF type cramps all day today at 10 dpo even though AF is due in 5/6 days. I have never had cramps so early, only the day before AF if not on the day of arrival only! I had to check several times to see if AF already arrived because that's how it felt. i am going to bed now, not feeling anything for a while let's see what happens in the morning. But I have a rather long LP so it is highly unlikely for me to get AF now. Not sure what is happening.


----------



## mmcrv

cyncity said:


> So in other news, sorry to be a major downer, but I'm having a rough day. My mom has had early onset Alzheimers for almost 10 years now and yesterday she looked me straight in the eyes and said "I don't know who you are" Today I had my parents over for dinner and she was giving me the death glare a few times. I knew this was going to eventually happen as it is part of the disease, but wow, it is killing me. Sorry to hijack, I am just very sad tonight xo

So extremely sorry to hear that, can't imagine how that can feel!


----------



## cyncity

You girls are very sweet, thank you xo. I feel much better after a night of hanging out with DH and having a good cry/chat.

Electricat - love the dog caption - how fitting right?

So this is how sick I am - took a pic of my negative test and was able to tweak it until it looked positive. It felt good for a few minutes then totally crappy when I looked back at the actual test. Hello can I possibly torture myself anymore tonight?!! Haha

Mmcrv - here's to hoping those cramps are a good sign!!


----------



## katiekatie

Hi everyone. Here is my 12dpo pee stick picture....The line is a bit darker than yesterday. Am very cautious though as although I'm not having any spotting as such...me and DH had sex this morning and there was blood mixed with semen (sorry TMI) which was quite scary looking. I've heard that implantation bleeding or bleeding can happen during sex in early pregnancy because more blood flows to the cervix so I'm hoping it's just that. Anyone else heard of this before?
 



Attached Files:







12dpo.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pearls18

katiekatie said:


> Hi everyone. Here is my 12dpo pee stick picture....The line is a bit darker than yesterday. Am very cautious though as although I'm not having any spotting as such...me and DH had sex this morning and there was blood mixed with semen (sorry TMI) which was quite scary looking. I've heard that implantation bleeding or bleeding can happen during sex in early pregnancy because more blood flows to the cervix so I'm hoping it's just that. Anyone else heard of this before?

I don't know hun I have never experienced implantation bleeding, but that line is looking good to me!!


----------



## mimdan

cyncity said:


> mimdan - I'm sorry hun :hugs: I wish AF would just hurry up and get here for me too as I'm ready to start a new cycle
> 
> august - hugs to you and I really hope this is a good sticky bean for you xo
> 
> DrG - dude you and your cat crack me up! My cat sh!ts at the foot of the stairs when ever he's mad at us, so would love to have him use the toilet. :sick: Or even the litter box for that matter!!
> 
> So in other news, sorry to be a major downer, but I'm having a rough day. My mom has had early onset Alzheimers for almost 10 years now and yesterday she looked me straight in the eyes and said "I don't know who you are" Today I had my parents over for dinner and she was giving me the death glare a few times. I knew this was going to eventually happen as it is part of the disease, but wow, it is killing me. Sorry to hijack, I am just very sad tonight xo

Thanx cyn, shes not full blown yet, just a little colour on tissue one time..but the backache feels like shes full blown Lol so prob wont be long...anyway hope you dont join me but IF you do maybe I'll catch you in the next tww :thumbup: 

Good luck to you and everyone else thats still not out.....:dust:


----------



## mimdan

Well the plot thickens...took a pg test this morning and its either a fairly strong evap or a bfp..I'm going with evap because of the bachache and spotting but I'll try and post a pic in a mo to see what you ladies think....what is going on ??? :dohh:


----------



## Leti

mimdan said:


> Well the plot thickens...took a pg test this morning and its either a fairly strong evap or a bfp..I'm going with evap because of the bachache and spotting but I'll try and post a pic in a mo to see what you ladies think....what is going on ??? :dohh:

the spotting could have been implantation.... and some women say they get af cramps and backache on early pregnancy so don't lose hope just yet.

I too saw something on my test this morning not sure what it was.


----------



## mimdan

Shame I dont seem to be able to get a good pic, test is dry now, peed on it about 2 hrs ago I'll take another test in the morning to see if its darker...I put it next to an opk to help line spot lol :winkwink: i dont think you'll be able to see it but def better in real life .......
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130414_121852.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Leti

So I tested this morning on a wondof and I though I saw a shadow but can hardly see it. So I tested on a FRER and I defently saw a white shadow on the first minute. Then I tried to take picture and now I can hardly see it is super light.

Could that be an evap?

I doesn't show up on the pic.

Or I'm crazy and started seeing things already were there isn't.. :wacko:


----------



## Leti

mimdan said:


> Shame I dont seem to be able to get a good pic, test is dry now, peed on it about 2 hrs ago I'll take another test in the morning to see if its darker...I put it next to an opk to help line spot lol :winkwink: i dont think you'll be able to see it but def better in real life .......

I see it :happydance: fd'x it gets darker!!!!


----------



## mimdan

Oh thats cool then :) not sure its a bfp yet though...how fustrating is it trying to get a decent pic ! Lol anymore luck with yours ?? :dust:


----------



## Leti

mimdan said:


> Oh thats cool then :) not sure its a bfp yet though...how fustrating is it trying to get a decent pic ! Lol anymore luck with yours ?? :dust:

no luck i think your is darker than mine. I don't seem to be able to capture it in a picture :nope:


----------



## mimdan

Aww shame are you going to test later to see if it gets darker ? Fingers are crossed for us both x


----------



## Leti

mimdan said:


> Aww shame are you going to test later to see if it gets darker ? Fingers are crossed for us both x

yes for sure testing in the afternoon... are you too?

fed'x


----------



## DrGomps

cyncity oh no hun!! Alzheimers is the WORST. Honestly, I hate that disease. I am so sorry. Early onset is terrible. :hugs: I hope its not familial. My grandfather suffered from it for most of my life, at least 20 years. It was slow at first, but it got bad at the end. He died last year. It was the most heart breaking thing. It gave me alot of anger, at the world. Didn't seem fair. He was a holocaust survivor (dutch Jew who went into hiding) he managed to escape from the Nazis enroute to aushwitz, he lost his brothers and parents at sobibor death camp. He had a hard life...but managed to make a beautiful life for himself in california, from nothing. He was such a strong loving man, the disease was really unfair. The worst was when it effected his amygdala and he attacked my father and his brother a few times and got violent. Luckily, that stage didn't persist. Towards the end he needed depends and forgot where he was most of the time. he never forgot my grandmother, who died 7 years ago. They met at an orphanage in holland. It was sweet, but sad. He looked for her the night he died. He luckily died in his sleep and the ME said he looked very peaceful. But man, I hate this disease. you lose everything that makes you, you. I actually work in a research lab that works on alzheimers (among other things). I actually got into neuroscience because of my grandfather. any, sorry that was a novel. I just wanted to say how sorry I am that you are going through this. Its not fair. :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

OOh...Mimdan! Fx'ed hun!! maybe the spotting was implantation?? Do you normally spot before AF??

leti, hope its the start of something...

tlk...your still not out yet!!

katiekatie, yes, spotting after sex is common during pregnancy. I spotted with DD after my pelvic exam. It SCARED me, but everything turned out well!! your test looks PERFECt!!!


----------



## DrGomps

iwanabelibean said:


> Hi ladies, I'm at 9 or 10 do. I cant add my chart but you can type it in the last digits for fertility friend are
> 
> 3f9c1b
> 
> I had strange vibrations in my lower pelvis yesterday on and off but today nothing. Any thoughts? Please check out my chart if you can. I started progesterone cream this cycle also.
> 
> Cheers:thumbup:

good be implantation!! Fx;ed hun! when are you going to test!!



mmcrv said:


> Congrats to the ladies who got their BFPs!!
> 
> I had AF type cramps all day today at 10 dpo even though AF is due in 5/6 days. I have never had cramps so early, only the day before AF if not on the day of arrival only! I had to check several times to see if AF already arrived because that's how it felt. i am going to bed now, not feeling anything for a while let's see what happens in the morning. But I have a rather long LP so it is highly unlikely for me to get AF now. Not sure what is happening.

could be implantation...I am having cramps/pressure/pulling on and off. fx'ed! 



KLa826 said:


> Hope no one minds me joining this convo... It's our second month TTC, not really doing much at this point besides timing things well, if ya get my gist &#128521;. Anyways- I figure im about 3-4dpo and my boobs are sore and I was feeling pretty crampy... I think I'm inventing symptoms because I'm so eager! Funny- because we had decided we weren't going to "try" to have a baby, just stop trying NOT to have a baby... But that first month off the pill and it's all I can think about! I'm so hopeful and excited, but nervous, too... Really trying to stay even-keeled about the whole thing. Is that even possible??



welcome!!! we all invent symptoms but fingers crossed you catch the eggy! Its hard to be even keeled about ttc...it turns me into a nutter. Hopefully I can put it all behind me for awhile. :dust:


----------



## DrGomps

electricat...your kids are in norway...thats rough! How old are they again??? I remember you told me last month...


----------



## cyncity

DrGomps - thank you for sharing and also for doing the work you do. It's because of people like you that one day we can better understand the disease and maybe find a cure or at least lower the risk factors. <3

Mimdan - i think i see it too! Leti - wow!! FX'd for you both!! 

This really is a lucky thread!


----------



## DrGomps

AFM...my wondfo is SO much darker this morning and I am getting lines on all my IC's...even the less sensitive ones. EEKS.

Also slept better, been having anxiety about this whole thing..>I am so excited, but also terrified...what am I going to do with two??? AH!!! 

anywho...I have alot of work to do before my presentation tomorow...I was hoping I would be able to focus more after a bfp...but no..I keep obsessing and spending way too much time on BnB...

anywho...keeping EVERYTHING crossed that the :witch: stays away from all of you (and me, I will feel better once I am late) and that the :bfp: keep rolling in. :dust:


----------



## DrGomps

Leti...do you have a pic of the wondfo?? mine were shadow lines at first...now they have color, but I think I implanted on 7 DPO...maybe you implanted on 9 DPO...

BTW ladies I was reading and the average day for implantation IS 9 DPO, with the latest being 12....and it takes 2-3 days for HCg to show up on the test...so, no one is out yet. I know lots of women who got BFNs up until 14 DPO....


----------



## augustluvers

Mim- I see it :hugs: at dry your line is still there my lines I'm getting disappear after about 30 minutes


----------



## DrGomps

august, the lines on wondfos disappear?? I am keeping everything crossed for you hun!!


MRsA any new tests. :flower:


----------



## cyncity

DrG - it's awesome to hear those lines are getting darker!! I'm also FX'd for you that they continue to get darker and you have a very h + h 9 months xo


----------



## DrGomps

thanks cyncity! My LMP is st paddy's day so I think this bean could be lucky. :haha:


----------



## cyncity

August - hoping those lines get nice and dark for you hun, I'm sorry that you feel in limbo with those tests. That's not fair :(


----------



## cyncity

DrGomps said:


> thanks cyncity! My LMP is st paddy's day so I think this bean could be lucky. :haha:

 DD was due St. Paddy's day 2011 so methinks that really is a lucky day!


----------



## Leti

DrGomps said:


> Leti...do you have a pic of the wondfo?? mine were shadow lines at first...now they have color, but I think I implanted on 7 DPO...maybe you implanted on 9 DPO...
> 
> BTW ladies I was reading and the average day for implantation IS 9 DPO, with the latest being 12....and it takes 2-3 days for HCg to show up on the test...so, no one is out yet. I know lots of women who got BFNs up until 14 DPO....

I can't even see it on the pics :nope:
 



Attached Files:







20130414_071512.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 24









20130414_080604.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 15


----------



## DrGomps

Leti..I see a line on the frer...


----------



## DrGomps

cyncity said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> thanks cyncity! My LMP is st paddy's day so I think this bean could be lucky. :haha:
> 
> DD was due St. Paddy's day 2011 so methinks that really is a lucky day!Click to expand...

awe! How neat!!


----------



## qt_nurse

i see the line on the frer too! Fx!


----------



## cyncity

I also see the line on the FRER - good luck Leti!! :happydance:


----------



## tlk71411

So all 3 of my frers have the faintest of lines on them but bfn on new choice so I'm thinking bad box of frers :cry:
My hubby thinks maybe the frers are picking up left covers from the mc.


----------



## cyncity

tlk71411 said:


> So all 3 of my frers have the faintest of lines on them but bfn on new choice so I'm thinking bad box of frers :cry:
> My hubby thinks maybe the frers are picking up left covers from the mc.

I have NEVER gotten a false positive on an FRER before, and given the sensitivity of it vs new choice AND the fact that all 3 FRER have lines.... I say get a digi girl, you are preggers!


----------



## cyncity

Hey anyone try fertilitea? I have these annoyingly long cycles and want to try it for the next one. The positive reviews for it are UNREAL. I'd like to hear thoughts from someone one here if they've tried it.


----------



## tundralife2

i've never heard of it but my FS recommended fertile blend to us and said to take 3 capsules per day. I haven't tried it yet though as I just had my appt with her last week.


----------



## DrGomps

fertilitea has vitex in it...I think..so not okay if you are on meds, but should help.

TLK, FRERS are WAY more sensitive then new choice...Post a pic!!


----------



## tlk71411

My phone won't let me post pics :( idk what to think. Last night i got a stark white bfn on an answer but the faintest of lines on frer this am.I have 2 digits and an answer left besides the new choice tests. I just don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## mimdan

Well I'm still "spotting" if thats what it is..the line is still there on the test I did this morning done another one 20 mins ago and bfn, I'll test again in the morning but what do you girls think is going on ? I still have backache like af and few cramps like af...guess I'll just have to wait and see, but its annoying because I was ok with bfn and thinking af had arrived and now I've been given hope I will be down if it is bfn :( 

Tlk..looks good to me hun, I can see the lines :) x


----------



## mimdan

Tlk I dont think its your phone as I couldnt put pics up on another thread, think it might be this site ????


----------



## tlk71411

Yeah im not sure it doesn't let me click on choose image or whatever


----------



## mimdan

Yea thats the same thing that happened to me, I'm on samsung tablet :wacko:


----------



## augustluvers

DrGomps said:


> august, the lines on wondfos disappear?? I am keeping everything crossed for you hun!!
> 
> 
> MRsA any new tests. :flower:

Not complete, they are super faint that I can see kinda see them. :shrug:

On another note. I haven't tested again yet and I just want to cry. Like roll on the floor and cry, don't know what's going on here LOL


----------



## Rae.Rae

After my .5 dip yesterday, bbt is back up to where it was. I was excited so I tested, and I don't THINK there was anything, though I could have swore I saw the faintest of faintest of lines, but it may have just been me getting my hopes up... probably. But then I realized that if the dip was implanting, then I shouldn't have enough hormone to test positive... right? Lol


----------



## Mrs A

I just did this


----------



## DrGomps

TLK..I think you have to click on advanced or something to post an image...

Rae.Rae...it would take 2-3 days for the HCG to show up in your system. 

MrsA...I think maybe I see something..maybe do some tweaks??

Mimdan...still not out yet...how long is your LP normally, seems early for AF right???plus I am sure your afternoon pee was dilute and not concentrated enough to see much.


----------



## DrGomps

August...I was feeling really moody...not weeping but irritable...could be a sign maybe??


----------



## tlk71411

There isn't an advanced on my phone :shrug:


----------



## tundralife2

DrGomps said:


> August...I was feeling really moody...not weeping but irritable...could be a sign maybe??

Okay so I have a ???? I see many of you ladies use those wonfo tests. I tried to order them off of amazon but they won't ship to Alaska which is weird becuase it's not like we aren't part of the US. Anyways, I have been testing in the past with the first response test. How many DPO do you think you have to be to get a positive result with them? Is that a good brand to use first? Just curious. I am about 8-9DPO today. I did test yesterday early and it was negative


----------



## DrGomps

best day I would say is 11 DPO...I got a post with DD at 10 DPO with a FRER, but it was faint...


----------



## jamesmomma201

Wow, I haven't been on in a few days and look at all the BFP's and it sounds like there is more coming! Congrats ladies!!

AFM, I was crazy and broke down and tested Friday night and got a :bfn: and all depressed which it shouldn't have been much of a surprise for night and 9 dpo, but you know :dohh: ...I am too scared to test now cuz I really don't want to see another :bfn: right now. But I did finally get around to adding my chart to my signature, wouldn't mind some opinions as this is basically the first month I have seen crosshairs! Thanks, and good luck to the rest of you all!!


----------



## mimdan

DrGomps said:


> TLK..I think you have to click on advanced or something to post an image...
> 
> Rae.Rae...it would take 2-3 days for the HCG to show up in your system.
> 
> MrsA...I think maybe I see something..maybe do some tweaks??
> 
> Mimdan...still not out yet...how long is your LP normally, seems early for AF right???plus I am sure your afternoon pee was dilute and not concentrated enough to see much.

I dont know about my LP hun only just started paying more attention this month but as I said before my cycles are irregular so it could well be AF. The thing thats making wonder apart from the test this morning is the pink spotting at 9dpo then nothing until early hours of 10dpo which was a blob of ewcm with a dark brown streak and I've never had that, normally I get a thickish brown discharge that turns into af not long after or full blown af spec when I get backache like I'm having. Now when I wipe its like a light brown watery bleed but only small amounts a lot of the time its next to nothing ??? What do you think ? I did think I could see a VERY faint line on the second test but could well of been line eye so I say bfn. Hopefully I'll be clearer on things tomorrow just nice to have opinions as its hard to know what to think when your in limbo...sorry for the long post...hope everything is going well for you and little bean hehe :) x


----------



## tlk71411

I downloaded a new period Ap which says I'm 10 dpo today.... which makes me feel more hopeful about the tests.


----------



## Mrs A

Well today I'm 12dpo, I'm due af today, and my temp is usually in the 36.30ish range
Today it's 36.62 and I tested, although I see nothing, I thought I'd let you girlies look. :flower:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130415_070921_zps6a794d1d.jpg


----------



## mimdan

Bfn again this morning...guess it was a cruel evap :devil:


----------



## Mrs A

What do you think?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1822835-12dpo.html#post26734701

Sorry Mimdan :hugs:


----------



## mimdan

tlk71411 said:


> I downloaded a new period Ap which says I'm 10 dpo today.... which makes me feel more hopeful about the tests.

Glad your feeling more hopeful today..good luck with the testing x


----------



## mimdan

Mrs A said:


> What do you think?
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1822835-12dpo.html#post26734701
> 
> Sorry Mimdan :hugs:

I'm not sure I see anything in that one Mrs A, so your due AF today and so far no show..well hopefully thats a good sign for you, good luck :dust:


----------



## mimdan

Leti said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> Leti...do you have a pic of the wondfo?? mine were shadow lines at first...now they have color, but I think I implanted on 7 DPO...maybe you implanted on 9 DPO...
> 
> BTW ladies I was reading and the average day for implantation IS 9 DPO, with the latest being 12....and it takes 2-3 days for HCg to show up on the test...so, no one is out yet. I know lots of women who got BFNs up until 14 DPO....
> 
> I can't even see it on the pics :nope:Click to expand...

Leti i can see them, I want to say congratulations but I'll wait until you feel more sure they are bfps :) x


----------



## Mrs A

mimdan said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1822835-12dpo.html#post26734701
> 
> Sorry Mimdan :hugs:
> 
> I'm not sure I see anything in that one Mrs A, so your due AF today and so far no show..well hopefully thats a good sign for you, good luck :dust:Click to expand...

Tanks Hun, yep, still no show....she's usually here by now.


----------



## DrGomps

fx'ed MrsA that she stays away...I am not sure if I see something on your test, but I am hopeful for you hun!!

Mimdan sorry about the bfn. :hugs: 

tlk did you test??

leti anymore tests??

AFM...I have my big meeting...and I have been so cranky and tired about it...plus I got an email from my boss bitching at me for the problems I have been having on the microscope. Which were out of my control, but hey, its definitely my fault right??

oh and my BBT thermometer broke this morning...I am taking it as a sign to stop temping. Also I am almost done with my VIP fertility friend. Just in the nick of time to get a bfp...

all my tests are positive now, but I wish they were a bit darker already...

I am trying to enjoy this pregnancy, but its hard...with all the cramping and my tests...will call my Dr today and go in for betas tomorrow probably...

my tests from today are in the spoiler...

Spoiler
IC's
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/521912_10101753574549373_221102316_n_zpsa1e8d56f.jpg

first response rapid results...its a bit less sensitive then frer, but I wish it was darker....
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/11724_10101753575178113_1918855594_n_zps760a9db3.jpg

top is 9 DPO, bottom 11 DPO

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/Image4_zpsc9e632b4.jpg


----------



## DrGomps

jamesmomma201 said:


> Wow, I haven't been on in a few days and look at all the BFP's and it sounds like there is more coming! Congrats ladies!!
> 
> AFM, I was crazy and broke down and tested Friday night and got a :bfn: and all depressed which it shouldn't have been much of a surprise for night and 9 dpo, but you know :dohh: ...I am too scared to test now cuz I really don't want to see another :bfn: right now. But I did finally get around to adding my chart to my signature, wouldn't mind some opinions as this is basically the first month I have seen crosshairs! Thanks, and good luck to the rest of you all!!

when is AF due??? Fx'ed hun!! your chart looks a bit erratic..how consistent are you at temping at the same time??


----------



## mimdan

They look good to me DrG ! The fainter ones are not that faint..for example have you seen mine LMAO ( if I dont laugh I'll cry lol) I've read cramping in early pregnancy is completely normal and nothing to worry about not that it will stop you worrying I know but there is some reassurance...hope your betas go well I reckon you'll come back with some high numbers :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## jamesmomma201

Drg, I pretty much always temp at 6:15, I think there was only two times it was earlier than that so far this month. According to ff af is due Wednesday.

Your tests are looking great!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Well tested this morning at 11 dpo. BFN. Grrrrr. I give up! after almost 3 years! I still dont have my sticky rainbow! darn it all!


----------



## cyncity

Mimdan - sorry for the bfn :hugs:

MrsA - keeping FX'd for you!

DrG - I see some nice progression! I know you'd like them to be darker, but that serum may have messed you up since you've been getting decent lines since 7 dpo ;) I had early cramping with both my pregnancies so FX'd you continue to have a good healthy one xo

AFM, big temp dip this morning. AF due tomorrow.


----------



## cyncity

Hugs Sally :hugs: I'm sorry. I wish I had the words to make you feel better. Or some baby dust that actually worked.


----------



## mimdan

Yea I'm sorry too sally, I cant imagine how hard and fustrating that must be but NEVER give up because if you do how will you ever get what you want ? 

Best wishes and much love to you x


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks girls. I knoow i wont ever give up because as we all know once we start its because we want it WAY to much. And i tried NTNP hahah DOESNT work for me. I m too much of a control freak for that! lol

But some days ...like today i suppose. I really have a hard time picking myself up and staying positive. 

but i suppose thats what this site is for!


----------



## MiaHop

Good Morning ladies (or afternoon for some :) ).

Wow there is a lot to catch up on here...sorry haven't had a chance to read through the entire weekend thread yet.

I am 12DPO today and both my digital and wondfo came back as :bfp:.

I got my first faint BFP on DPO10, but I wasn't 100% sure on Saturday so I didn't want to jump the gun and post it. The line on Wonderfo is still faint, but it's starting to get darker.

My pic from today's test is attached.
Based on my chart and O date my due date is Christmas! Based on my LMP I my due date is Dec 21st. 

I am amazed and very nervous. I am mostly scared. When I got pregnant last October, I was really relaxed. Even purchased "Only child expires June 2013" t-shirt for my daughter. Only to find out I miscarried. So this time you guys are the only people I am sharing this info with. I won't be telling my family or friends until 14 weeks. And I am not going to the doctor until 8 weeks :nope: (so mid May for me). My last pregnancy was always 2 weeks behind from my expected dates (that's how I knew something was wrong)...it was though not to see a heartbeat at 9 weeks only to see it come at 10 weeks and then lose it...so i am not going to put myself through that again.

Anyway, congrats to the ladies that got their BFPs already. Good luck to the ones that are still waiting to get their results. Baby dust to you all.:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







photo(2).JPG
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MiaHop

Oh and regarding Murder mystery night for my birthday party. it was AWESOME! Seriously highly recommend it to everyone. 

Had lots of fun with my friends. It was 4 couples all together (8 players) and everyone came dressed up as their character. Everyone really got into it. We choose characters randomly before hand, and with my luck I ended up being the Killer :).

Highly recommend it! I think I will do it every year now.

First swim class didnt go well with my daughter. She cried the entire time. I made the mistake of jumping right in the water. She held on to me for dear life. Took awhile until she looked around, had to get out. Big mistake. I hope next week is easier.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow CONGRADS!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!


----------



## Mrs A

Sally Hun, don't give up, your temps are fab. I'm 12 dpo the day af is due, I haven't either a :bfp: or :witch:

Dr g, they're all dark, just a little hint would be great for me. :dust:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks dear. I know im not out yet....just suppose finding it difficult to stay positive.


----------



## Mrs A

* throws positivity* :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sallyhansen76

**catchs and put in Pocket** Thanks! ;)


----------



## Mrs A

Your welcome :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

Yay Mia! congrats hun!! the murder mystery sounds fun! Sorry the swimming didn't go well with your daughter...and sorry to hear about your loss...I bought a big sister for my daughter too with my angel...I never opened it though...so going to use it again, it doesn't have the expiration thing on it...

sorry Sally about the BFN...still not out yet..

cyncity, fx'ed the :witch: doesn't show.


----------



## augustluvers

Good Morning / Afternoon Ladies!

MIA ~ CONGRATS :yipee: :happydance:

DrG ~ Those are beautiful :bfp: :hugs: :yipee:

Cyncity & Sally ~ I'm so sorry for the :bfn: :hugs: We are still in it until the :witch: comes.

As for me ~ I'm 11 dpo and I promised myself that I wouldn't test at all this week, since I have a blood test scheduled for Friday, however I tested :blush::haha: just now with 2mu and 2 full cups of coffee in my blatter therefore my urine was very very very very diluted... and I still see something so very light and because the line looks exactly last the ones from last week and over the weekend I'm just going to admit that they are evaps. I now hate these test. Surely if these were lines from pregnancy they would be getting darker by now, but they aren't. Maybe I didn't even ovulate, who knows? Right now, I'm just mentally and financially preparing myself for my upcoming IVF process.


----------



## mimdan

Congratulations Mia !! :thumbup: how cool :)


----------



## MiaHop

Thanks Ladies :)

DrG - If you didnt open it, you can def. use it this time. Here is to hoping this one sticks!!!!

Cyncity and Sally - sorry about BFN...but you're not out yet! not until she shows. To be honest with you, both with my daughter and with the MC I didn't get a BFP until DPO14.

August - I dont think they are evaps. I have been watching my tests for the last three days, and to be honest with you they havent changed. The line seems to be the same color. I think with more time they will get darker, once you have more hcg in your system . Just think positive...

Question. I have been taking baby aspirin this cycle to help with getting pregnant. Do I stop taking it now? Is it harmful in any way...or do I keep going?

B4 I m/c I had very low progesterone (one of my bad signs), I have read that mg81 asprin gives you a chance at a healthier pregnancy, but I don't know if I should keep it going...
Im also taking prenatals for like 6 months now.


----------



## DrGomps

your still not out August...

Mia I updated the front page...

having a frustrating day so far...stupid Dr's office won't call me back and I keep getting the machine...problems with my crazy boss and my collaborator...and I am really emotional and moody and stressed about my presentation...


----------



## tlk71411

mimdan said:


> Bfn again this morning...guess it was a cruel evap :devil:

:hugs:I know how you feel hon. BFN for me this morning too :cry: I'm thinking the frers were picking up what was left from my mc. 



Mrs A said:


> Tanks Hun, yep, still no show....she's usually here by now.

Fingers crossed that she doesnt show!



DrGomps said:


> fx'ed MrsA that she stays away...I am not sure if I see something on your test, but I am hopeful for you hun!!
> 
> Mimdan sorry about the bfn. :hugs:
> 
> tlk did you test??
> 
> leti anymore tests??
> 
> AFM...I have my big meeting...and I have been so cranky and tired about it...plus I got an email from my boss bitching at me for the problems I have been having on the microscope. Which were out of my control, but hey, its definitely my fault right??
> 
> oh and my BBT thermometer broke this morning...I am taking it as a sign to stop temping. Also I am almost done with my VIP fertility friend. Just in the nick of time to get a bfp...
> 
> all my tests are positive now, but I wish they were a bit darker already...
> 
> I am trying to enjoy this pregnancy, but its hard...with all the cramping and my tests...will call my Dr today and go in for betas tomorrow probably...
> 
> my tests from today are in the spoiler...
> 
> Spoiler
> IC's
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/521912_10101753574549373_221102316_n_zpsa1e8d56f.jpg
> 
> first response rapid results...its a bit less sensitive then frer, but I wish it was darker....
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/11724_10101753575178113_1918855594_n_zps760a9db3.jpg
> 
> top is 9 DPO, bottom 11 DPO
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/Image4_zpsc9e632b4.jpg

BFN this morning DrG-not even a hint of a line!...like I said to Mimdan, I'm pretty sure the frers were picking up from my mc-which is why bfn on new choice. But I'm 11dpo so I'll just keep testing until AF arrives. My command keeps bothering me about going to medical to get cleared for physical training, and I just want to tell them to LEAVE ME ALONE:nope:
I'm sorry you're having a stressful time with work hon! And I definately understand about wanting tests to be darker. Good luck with the beta, prayers for you to have super high numbers:thumbup:



sallyhansen76 said:


> Well tested this morning at 11 dpo. BFN. Grrrrr. I give up! after almost 3 years! I still dont have my sticky rainbow! darn it all!

Dont give up love!!! :flower:plus you arent out until the :witch: comes flying in.



MiaHop said:


> Good Morning ladies (or afternoon for some :) ).
> 
> Wow there is a lot to catch up on here...sorry haven't had a chance to read through the entire weekend thread yet.
> 
> I am 12DPO today and both my digital and wondfo came back as :bfp:.
> 
> I got my first faint BFP on DPO10, but I wasn't 100% sure on Saturday so I didn't want to jump the gun and post it. The line on Wonderfo is still faint, but it's starting to get darker.
> 
> My pic from today's test is attached.
> Based on my chart and O date my due date is Christmas! Based on my LMP I my due date is Dec 21st.
> 
> I am amazed and very nervous. I am mostly scared. When I got pregnant last October, I was really relaxed. Even purchased "Only child expires June 2013" t-shirt for my daughter. Only to find out I miscarried. So this time you guys are the only people I am sharing this info with. I won't be telling my family or friends until 14 weeks. And I am not going to the doctor until 8 weeks :nope: (so mid May for me). My last pregnancy was always 2 weeks behind from my expected dates (that's how I knew something was wrong)...it was though not to see a heartbeat at 9 weeks only to see it come at 10 weeks and then lose it...so i am not going to put myself through that again.
> 
> Anyway, congrats to the ladies that got their BFPs already. Good luck to the ones that are still waiting to get their results. Baby dust to you all.:hugs:

Congratulations hon!! I know exactly what you mean. I told my whole family, notified my command (military) and even put it on Facebook. :dohh: Next time I will be waiting much much longer :( Prayers that this one sticks :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

MiaHop said:


> Thanks Ladies :)
> 
> DrG - If you didnt open it, you can def. use it this time. Here is to hoping this one sticks!!!!
> 
> Cyncity and Sally - sorry about BFN...but you're not out yet! not until she shows. To be honest with you, both with my daughter and with the MC I didn't get a BFP until DPO14.
> 
> August - I dont think they are evaps. I have been watching my tests for the last three days, and to be honest with you they havent changed. The line seems to be the same color. I think with more time they will get darker, once you have more hcg in your system . Just think positive...
> 
> Question. I have been taking baby aspirin this cycle to help with getting pregnant. Do I stop taking it now? Is it harmful in any way...or do I keep going?
> 
> B4 I m/c I had very low progesterone (one of my bad signs), I have read that mg81 asprin gives you a chance at a healthier pregnancy, but I don't know if I should keep it going...
> Im also taking prenatals for like 6 months now.

actually baby aspirin is fine to take during pregnancy, but definitely check with your doctor.

I had low progesterone too with my MC...so I am taking progesterone cream. :flower:


----------



## MiaHop

DrGomps said:


> MiaHop said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies :)
> 
> DrG - If you didnt open it, you can def. use it this time. Here is to hoping this one sticks!!!!
> 
> Cyncity and Sally - sorry about BFN...but you're not out yet! not until she shows. To be honest with you, both with my daughter and with the MC I didn't get a BFP until DPO14.
> 
> August - I dont think they are evaps. I have been watching my tests for the last three days, and to be honest with you they havent changed. The line seems to be the same color. I think with more time they will get darker, once you have more hcg in your system . Just think positive...
> 
> Question. I have been taking baby aspirin this cycle to help with getting pregnant. Do I stop taking it now? Is it harmful in any way...or do I keep going?
> 
> B4 I m/c I had very low progesterone (one of my bad signs), I have read that mg81 asprin gives you a chance at a healthier pregnancy, but I don't know if I should keep it going...
> Im also taking prenatals for like 6 months now.
> 
> actually baby aspirin is fine to take during pregnancy, but definitely check with your doctor.
> 
> I had low progesterone too with my MC...so I am taking progesterone cream. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks I will. Did you need to clear progesterone cream with your doctor?
Maybe I should do that too as a precaution.


----------



## tlk71411

augustluvers said:


> Good Morning / Afternoon Ladies!
> 
> MIA ~ CONGRATS :yipee: :happydance:
> 
> DrG ~ Those are beautiful :bfp: :hugs: :yipee:
> 
> Cyncity & Sally ~ I'm so sorry for the :bfn: :hugs: We are still in it until the :witch: comes.
> 
> As for me ~ I'm 11 dpo and I promised myself that I wouldn't test at all this week, since I have a blood test scheduled for Friday, however I tested :blush::haha: just now with 2mu and 2 full cups of coffee in my blatter therefore my urine was very very very very diluted... and I still see something so very light and because the line looks exactly last the ones from last week and over the weekend I'm just going to admit that they are evaps. I now hate these test. Surely if these were lines from pregnancy they would be getting darker by now, but they aren't. Maybe I didn't even ovulate, who knows? Right now, I'm just mentally and financially preparing myself for my upcoming IVF process.

I'm sorry about the tests love. I know the feeling. Having a similar issue!! :( Why cant they have a test that you take the day after O that just says yes or no?


----------



## DrGomps

august, my wondfos have been crap until recently...this is the progression....

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/534041_10101753684214603_939993231_n_zps61578803.jpg
another progression...this is 5 days past suspected implantation...
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/27158_10101753686584853_94152216_n_zpsa60733b0.jpg


----------



## augustluvers

tlk71411 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning / Afternoon Ladies!
> 
> MIA ~ CONGRATS :yipee: :happydance:
> 
> DrG ~ Those are beautiful :bfp: :hugs: :yipee:
> 
> Cyncity & Sally ~ I'm so sorry for the :bfn: :hugs: We are still in it until the :witch: comes.
> 
> As for me ~ I'm 11 dpo and I promised myself that I wouldn't test at all this week, since I have a blood test scheduled for Friday, however I tested :blush::haha: just now with 2mu and 2 full cups of coffee in my blatter therefore my urine was very very very very diluted... and I still see something so very light and because the line looks exactly last the ones from last week and over the weekend I'm just going to admit that they are evaps. I now hate these test. Surely if these were lines from pregnancy they would be getting darker by now, but they aren't. Maybe I didn't even ovulate, who knows? Right now, I'm just mentally and financially preparing myself for my upcoming IVF process.
> 
> I'm sorry about the tests love. I know the feeling. Having a similar issue!! :( Why cant they have a test that you take the day after O that just says yes or no?Click to expand...

Exactly! That would be wonderful!



DrGomps said:


> august, my wondfos have been crap until recently...this is the progression....
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/534041_10101753684214603_939993231_n_zps61578803.jpg
> another progression...this is 5 days past suspected implantation...
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/27158_10101753686584853_94152216_n_zpsa60733b0.jpg

Mine look like your 9dpo one. Harldy visible, you know. Where it make you question whether you really see something or not.


----------



## mimdan

Tlk- so sorry to hear about mc :( :hugs: if you dont mind me asking how long ago was it hun ? Surely the hcg would be gone by now ? I hope that isnt the case though and that your lines are true bfp, I think they are :)...fingers crossed for you x


----------



## tlk71411

mimdan said:


> Tlk- so sorry to hear about mc :( :hugs: if you dont mind me asking how long ago was it hun ? Surely the hcg would be gone by now ? I hope that isnt the case though and that your lines are true bfp, I think they are :)...fingers crossed for you x

Thanks love :hugs: My MC will have been 4 weeks ago tomorrow. After it started on 19 March I tested every day with New Choice looking for a bfn. Finally got a bfn 7April, and took another 9 April (3 weeks post mc) to make SURE it was negative. Started testing Friday looking for my new BFP. This weekend was the first time I tested with FRER since before the MC.... and on those three I got the faintest of lines-posted them on countdown to pregnancy, but then BFN this morning. no trace of a line. :cry: I just dont even want to get my hopes up now. Af should be here on Thursday but with MC who KNOWS what that evil witch will do! Thanks so much for letting me cry on your shoulder lol :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

aw, TLK...sorry hun. :hugs: Fx'ed the :witch: stays away....

august...fx'ed that they get darker...


----------



## MiaHop

So sorry tlk :hugs:
I hope it's a bfp for you.


----------



## Electricat

I haven't tested anymore and today I got a big temp dip. Hoping the b&%ch won't take too long so I can start obsessing over my next chart.

Gonna try with Progesterone cream next cycle and will up my Vitex (my capsules are only 40mg).
Any of you used Vitex? I can't find any straight answer whether or not you should keep taking it in your LP..:shrug:
Some places it says you should stop in case of pregnacy, other places say you should keep taking it in the first trimester :wacko:
Anyway - I think I will opt for stopping after O, just in case - and then go on with the P-cream.

Geez, between Charting, temping, prenatal vits, creams and OPKs...this ttc has become very technical :blush:

But I'm running out of time, and can't afford to just [email protected]!k around...literally :haha:

Happy and Healthy 9 Months for the BFPs and Dust, dust to the rest of us, ey?

:hugs:


----------



## tlk71411

Electricat said:


> I haven't tested anymore and today I got a big temp dip. Hoping the b&%ch won't take too long so I can start obsessing over my next chart.
> 
> Gonna try with Progesterone cream next cycle and will up my Vitex (my capsules are only 40mg).
> Any of you used Vitex? I can't find any straight answer whether or not you should keep taking it in your LP..:shrug:
> Some places it says you should stop in case of pregnacy, other places say you should keep taking it in the first trimester :wacko:
> Anyway - I think I will opt for stopping after O, just in case - and then go on with the P-cream.
> 
> Geez, between Charting, temping, prenatal vits, creams and OPKs...this ttc has become very technical :blush:
> 
> But I'm running out of time, and can't afford to just [email protected]!k around...literally :haha:
> 
> Happy and Healthy 9 Months for the BFPs and Dust, dust to the rest of us, ey?
> 
> :hugs:

I took vitex the month I got pregnant. I took it until the day I found out I was pregnant. I think next time I would stop after O. I didnt take it this cycle just because my hormones are already out of wack.


----------



## DrGomps

boo for the temp dip electricat...vitex I believe you take 3 capsules the entire cycle to help regulate your hormones....I took it before I started clomid. its fine to take it during the luteal phase as it takes awhile for the placenta to be established so what you take during the first 4 weeks of pregnancy won't effect baby...

I love progesterone cream. :D


----------



## MiaHop

DrGomps said:


> boo for the temp dip electricat...vitex I believe you take 3 capsules the entire cycle to help regulate your hormones....I took it before I started clomid. its fine to take it during the luteal phase as it takes awhile for the placenta to be established so what you take during the first 4 weeks of pregnancy won't effect baby...
> 
> I love progesterone cream. :D

What brand of cream do you use?
Is it over the counter?


----------



## sallyhansen76

:hugs: electricat. Im still hoping for you!


----------



## tundralife2

DrGomps said:


> best day I would say is 11 DPO...I got a post with DD at 10 DPO with a FRER, but it was faint...

FRER, is that meaning a First Response Test Brand? Just curious. Thank you so much for your answer.


----------



## cyncity

Whoa, don't check on here for a few hours and I am so behind!!!

Mia - congrats!!! So happy for you! Here's to h + h 9 months xo

DrG - I can imagine your frustration, hopefully you get something booked ASAP and as for your supervisor, you should give them a punch in the Merry Christmas!

tlk - we're all still holding out hope for you! That is crazy if hpt is picking up hormones from the m/c 4 weeks ago. FX'd

august - I really think you've got something there!! Did you try the frer?

electricat - I totally want that dirty pirate h**ker to show up already too, so that I can just get on with my life and the next cycle!

As for vitex, I think I'm going to try fertilitea this cycle. It's main ingredient is vitex. I'm having second thoughts though because I don't want to mess up my cycle - I am ovulating, I have a nice long luteal phase. I just hate the late O, ya know? An extra week and a half is irritating. I get fertile CM for over a week (I know you're thinking shut up stop complaining) but I get all gung ho and we end up BD'ing so early that we are burnt out, tired and have no spermies left by the time the big show arrives.


----------



## DrGomps

cyncity, acupunture moved my O date from CD 24 to CD 18. And obviously I am now pregnant.>I highly recommend.


----------



## DrGomps

Mia, yeah its over the counter...
https://www.amazon.com/Source-Natur...1&keywords=source+naturals+progesterone+cream


I finally got ahold of my Dr's appt...I will get a call from my Dr on Wednesday with the date of my first prenatal appt. :D


----------



## tundralife2

DrG- Congrats and those all look like BFP's to me! So blessed....H&H 9 months to you. Glad you finally got in touch with your doctor.

Sally- agreed, don't give up just yet. When is AF due for you?

Mia- OMG congrats on your BFP & just think on your birthday weekend. How exciting is that?! Oh and your murder mystery sounds like so much fun. I will have to do a little research on that one since my 40th bday is this summer. 

August- don't give up yet. How many DPO are you? 

TLK-what does vitex do? Is is prescription? Have you heard of Fertility Blend? My doc here on base actually recommended it to me at my appt last week but I have not looked into it yet. I'm only 10 maybe 11DPO. Hard to tel because I don't chart but did use OPK's

cyncity- when do you usually O? How long is your LP?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Tundra. Af is due friday. But with my first preg i got clear lines at 10 dpo...so i kinda feel out. ..i took another test a little while ago (pic in my journal again..) and it looks like a terrible dye run and has been like that for the last 30 min. (pic was after 5 min) .....So im just totally confused!


----------



## tlk71411

cyncity said:


> Whoa, don't check on here for a few hours and I am so behind!!!
> 
> Mia - congrats!!! So happy for you! Here's to h + h 9 months xo
> 
> DrG - I can imagine your frustration, hopefully you get something booked ASAP and as for your supervisor, you should give them a punch in the Merry Christmas!
> 
> tlk - we're all still holding out hope for you! That is crazy if hpt is picking up hormones from the m/c 4 weeks ago. FX'd
> 
> august - I really think you've got something there!! Did you try the frer?
> 
> electricat - I totally want that dirty pirate h**ker to show up already too, so that I can just get on with my life and the next cycle!
> 
> As for vitex, I think I'm going to try fertilitea this cycle. It's main ingredient is vitex. I'm having second thoughts though because I don't want to mess up my cycle - I am ovulating, I have a nice long luteal phase. I just hate the late O, ya know? An extra week and a half is irritating. I get fertile CM for over a week (I know you're thinking shut up stop complaining) but I get all gung ho and we end up BD'ing so early that we are burnt out, tired and have no spermies left by the time the big show arrives.

Thanks love, I'm just going to keep testing every AM until the :witch: comes flying in... I'm still laughing at "Dirty Pirate Hooker" :haha:
I actually was taking Vitex for PMDD and it helped me tremendously. I've heard lots of good things about Fertilitea but I have not tried it. After her royal evilness makes her unwelcome presence I will probably go back to taking my vitex capsules as i wont be able to TTC until July :coffee:



DrGomps said:


> Mia, yeah its over the counter...
> https://www.amazon.com/Source-Natur...1&keywords=source+naturals+progesterone+cream
> 
> 
> I finally got ahold of my Dr's appt...I will get a call from my Dr on Wednesday with the date of my first prenatal appt. :D

Yay for first appointment!! They have over the counter progesterone cream?!


----------



## tundralife2

mimdan said:


> tlk71411 said:
> 
> 
> I downloaded a new period Ap which says I'm 10 dpo today.... which makes me feel more hopeful about the tests.
> 
> Glad your feeling more hopeful today..good luck with the testing xClick to expand...




mimdan said:


> Leti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> Leti...do you have a pic of the wondfo?? mine were shadow lines at first...now they have color, but I think I implanted on 7 DPO...maybe you implanted on 9 DPO...
> 
> BTW ladies I was reading and the average day for implantation IS 9 DPO, with the latest being 12....and it takes 2-3 days for HCg to show up on the test...so, no one is out yet. I know lots of women who got BFNs up until 14 DPO....
> 
> I can't even see it on the pics :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Leti i can see them, I want to say congratulations but I'll wait until you feel more sure they are bfps :) xClick to expand...




sallyhansen76 said:


> Tundra. Af is due friday. But with my first preg i got clear lines at 10 dpo...so i kinda feel out. ..i took another test a little while ago (pic in my journal again..) and it looks like a terrible dye run and has been like that for the last 30 min. (pic was after 5 min) .....So im just totally confused!

I have two children already who are 14 and 11 this summer. I can't remember how mand DPO I was with them becuase it took me about 2 years both times to conceive. I was just so friggin happy to see a line that I went straight to my doctor and had a blood test to confirm. I do remember that I went in for a U/S with my first and they couldn't see a heart beat yet and told me to come back about 2 weeks later which was pure torture. I remember them telling me that I was just very early the first time. I feel out too because of when I Bd'd this cycle. I went test crazy over the weekend and tested 4 times and got BFN's all the way around---:growlmad::growlmad:

I have been using the first response test but i thought I saw on this thread that they aren't as sensitive as other tests. What do you think?


----------



## Electricat

Thanx for replies you guys :flower:

Took a shower - and she is HERE!
I guess I should be thankful of my cycles looking pretty regular and that I actually O.
Just don't know if my eggs are rotten or not - taking DHA and prenatal to do what I can about that...the rest is up to chance I guess.

ONWARD to next O!!! :happydance:


----------



## tlk71411

tundralife2 said:


> I have two children already who are 14 and 11 this summer. I can't remember how mand DPO I was with them becuase it took me about 2 years both times to conceive. I was just so friggin happy to see a line that I went straight to my doctor and had a blood test to confirm. I do remember that I went in for a U/S with my first and they couldn't see a heart beat yet and told me to come back about 2 weeks later which was pure torture. I remember them telling me that I was just very early the first time. I feel out too because of when I Bd'd this cycle. I went test crazy over the weekend and tested 4 times and got BFN's all the way around---:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> I have been using the first response test but i thought I saw on this thread that they aren't as sensitive as other tests. What do you think?

I personally prefer FRER's or Answer over any other tests. Every woman is different, some get bfps super early, others have to skip their period before they get a bfp. I just think FRER is more reliable as they have fewer evaps and the indent line isnt confusing. Answer tests are awesome because you cant ever see the indent line, but you have to wait until closer to AF to take them.


Electricat said:


> Thanx for replies you guys :flower:
> 
> Took a shower - and she is HERE!
> I guess I should be thankful of my cycles looking pretty regular and that I actually O.
> Just don't know if my eggs are rotten or not - taking DHA and prenatal to do what I can about that...the rest is up to chance I guess.
> 
> ONWARD to next O!!! :happydance:

Sorry for the nasty witch. :dust: for your next cycle :flower:


----------



## augustluvers

im 11dpo today


----------



## Rae.Rae

My temp dipped again and af is due tomorrow... I'm pretty much out, so I'm looking for next cycle. I started FertilAid a couple weeks and so did dh so we're both going to keep using it.

As for progesterone cream, do I need to see a dr first or is it safe to use without tests? I lost my baby before Christmas and that was my first pregnancy. I'm wondering if I lost it (at 8 weeks) because I wasn't producing enough progesterone and that it might also be why I haven't conceived again yet.

Any thoughts? Thanks ladies! I'm trying reaaalllyyy hard to not get down this month- I had SUCH a good feeling about it too... :/


----------



## MiaHop

:hugs: Sorry to hear that Rae Rae. you're not out yet. I have looked at so many charts on FF for the last 2 weeks, I have seen many BFP after it dipped, so you are not out yet.

In my experience, when my progesterone was low my doctor prescribed it to me (used vaginally). And I used it for 2 weeks. I had 2 tubes left when i miscarried. 

Since then I have seen so many women speak positively about using it while TTC. I think Dr. is the only one on this thread that is currently using it. Maybe she can give us more info on it's benefits? i read that it increases you LH. 

Are you using any lubricants when bding? Sorry tmi. I have been ttc since January, and I noticed my biggest mistake is that I used non sperm friendly lubricant (KY), just didnt know any better.


----------



## tundralife2

augustluvers said:


> im 11dpo today

aww now that kinda saddens me because I am 11DPO today too! :nope: I tested with the First Response Early Test and it was BFN all weekend! Maybe we are just testing too early for our bodies?? Maybe we havn'et experienced implantation long enough to develop good HCG? I am trying to be hopeful! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tlk71411

tundralife2 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> im 11dpo today
> 
> aww now that kinda saddens me because I am 11DPO today too! :nope: I tested with the First Response Early Test and it was BFN all weekend! Maybe we are just testing too early for our bodies?? Maybe we havn'et experienced implantation long enough to develop good HCG? I am trying to be hopeful! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Me three! 11dpo today too :hi: Maybe it's just too early for us... I guess we'll find out soon :thumbup:


----------



## jamesmomma201

Wow, busy morning!!

Mia- Congrats!! :happydance:

Electricat- So sorry! I'm scared everytime I go to the bathroom that she's here, I feel for you! :hugs:

Tundralife, August and Tlk- There's still hope, don't give up yet!

DrG- Yay, the first appt is always exciting!!

AFM, I'm 12 dpo today and didn't get to test this morning cuz I had to pee too bad and forgot...:dohh: so I'll try tomorrow. Temps went up again today, so still scared, but hopeful.


----------



## cyncity

DrGomps said:


> cyncity, acupunture moved my O date from CD 24 to CD 18. And obviously I am now pregnant.>I highly recommend.

Amazing!! I had an acupuncture appointment scheduled at the end of March to get my periods back as I hadn't had one since getting pregnant with DD, but then it came that week so I cancelled.



tundralife2 said:


> cyncity- when do you usually O? How long is your LP?

I O usually between cd 21 - 27. This cycle it was cd23, and the earliest ever was cd19 and that is when I got pregnant with DD. LP is 13 days.



Electricat said:


> Took a shower - and she is HERE!
> 
> ONWARD to next O!!! :happydance:

Ack. So I'm due tomorrow, had the temp dip this morning and the (TMI) lovely explosive runs that I get right at the onset of AF so any minute now I'll be joining you.... buddy up for next cycle?


----------



## tundralife2

tlk71411 said:


> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> im 11dpo today
> 
> aww now that kinda saddens me because I am 11DPO today too! :nope: I tested with the First Response Early Test and it was BFN all weekend! Maybe we are just testing too early for our bodies?? Maybe we havn'et experienced implantation long enough to develop good HCG? I am trying to be hopeful! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me three! 11dpo today too :hi: Maybe it's just too early for us... I guess we'll find out soon :thumbup:Click to expand...

yes we will soon enough! Tlk when is your AF due?


----------



## tlk71411

Supposedly on Thursday...but with the mc I don't know if she'll be on time.


----------



## tundralife2

tlk71411 said:


> Supposedly on Thursday...but with the mc I don't know if she'll be on time.

do you have short cycles? I am due AF on Sun 4/21 or Monday 4/22 it just depends since my AF changes by a day or so each cycle. Hopefully AF stays away from you. Do you have any symptoms? I feel so bloated, have to pee like crazy and have felt some nausea a bit. Then again I guess all those things could be from normal stuff....this is making me nuts! :blush:


----------



## schultzie18

Busy thread!!!
Congrats to those who got their :bfp:!!!

So sorry to those who the :witch: showed up!!! :hugs:

AFM, I just started cramping today and having sharp pains... also have brown colored cm... so who knows :shrug:

I am 11dpo today and should get AF on Wednesday... I won't test until Friday if she doesn't show... 

:dust: to those who still are waiting!!!! Waiting is the hardest!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Nats21

Congrats to those who have got BFPs. I'm 11dpo today, gonna wait til a couple of days after period before testing though...unless I cave! xx


----------



## DrGomps

sorry electricat about the :witch: :hugs: 

Rae.Rae. I am taking progesterone cream because of a luteal phase defect due to breastfeeding. you only take it AFTER your confirmed o and you stop it at 14 DPO if no BFP...or when AF shows up...last cycle it made my Luteal phase 11 days (from 5!) and AF came while I was taking it.


Ladies, my meeting didn't go that well...I am just a hormonal mess and want to cry and curl into a ball...basically my data was torn apart and just made graduation seem SO far away.


----------



## tundralife2

DrGomps said:


> sorry electricat about the :witch: :hugs:
> 
> Rae.Rae. I am taking progesterone cream because of a luteal phase defect due to breastfeeding. you only take it AFTER your confirmed o and you stop it at 14 DPO if no BFP...or when AF shows up...last cycle it made my Luteal phase 11 days (from 5!) and AF came while I was taking it.
> 
> 
> Ladies, my meeting didn't go that well...I am just a hormonal mess and want to cry and curl into a ball...basically my data was torn apart and just made graduation seem SO far away.

sorry DrG about your work. Hope it gets better. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs A

I'm officially late and in waiting.:grr:

Sorry about all the witches arriving, congratulations to all the :bfp: :wohoo:

Sorry about your meeting honey :hugs:


----------



## MiaHop

Sorry about your meeting Dr. :(
It's rough when you put your heart and sole into your work because it really means something to you and people rip it apart.

You also said about progesterone "you only take it AFTER your confirmed o and you stop it at 14 DPO if no BFP".

What if you have a BFP, you keep taking it to 14 weeks?


----------



## mmcrv

Sorry Dr. Gromps about your meeting! Feel better soon

Miahop congrats on yoru BFP!!

I am dreading arrival of AF, it is due Friday and I am tempted to test. I never test because I always plan to test only if AF is late for 3 days (and it hasn't been late yet). But this time I am tempted after the all day cramping on 10dpo. But I am scared to see a BFN.


----------



## Electricat

cyncity said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> cyncity, acupunture moved my O date from CD 24 to CD 18. And obviously I am now pregnant.>I highly recommend.
> 
> Amazing!! I had an acupuncture appointment scheduled at the end of March to get my periods back as I hadn't had one since getting pregnant with DD, but then it came that week so I cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> cyncity- when do you usually O? How long is your LP?Click to expand...
> 
> I O usually between cd 21 - 27. This cycle it was cd23, and the earliest ever was cd19 and that is when I got pregnant with DD. LP is 13 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Electricat said:
> 
> 
> Took a shower - and she is HERE!
> 
> ONWARD to next O!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Ack. So I'm due tomorrow, had the temp dip this morning and the (TMI) lovely explosive runs that I get right at the onset of AF so any minute now I'll be joining you.... buddy up for next cycle?Click to expand...

OFC, Cyn...when do you usually O?
Seems like I'm pretty boringly normal in that sense...O around cd 14 and Af around cd 28 :thumbup:


----------



## mmcrv

Electricat boring is good! You know when to expect what. My O days vary from CD 12 to Cd 17 and my LP's are not even the same length every month, even though I heard LP is generally the same length, mine varies from 14 days to 16 days!


----------



## cyncity

DrG - I'm sorry :( That really sucks. I hope your week gets better sweetie.

Electricat - I am a late O'er, this month it was cd23. I have an acupuncture appointment set up for cd15 so hopefully that will help me O sooner.

Well AF just arrived so boo!


----------



## mmcrv

sorry to hear that cyncity!


----------



## Left wonderin

Electricat said:


> Thanx for replies you guys :flower:
> 
> Took a shower - and she is HERE!
> I guess I should be thankful of my cycles looking pretty regular and that I actually O.
> Just don't know if my eggs are rotten or not - taking DHA and prenatal to do what I can about that...the rest is up to chance I guess.
> 
> ONWARD to next O!!! :happydance:

Sorry the little cow got you !! But I'm so loving the positivity and energy for the next cycle , can ya post some over to me if AF shows up this cycle pleeeeeease , I've a feeling ill need it !


----------



## Electricat

Left wonderin said:


> Electricat said:
> 
> 
> Thanx for replies you guys :flower:
> 
> Took a shower - and she is HERE!
> I guess I should be thankful of my cycles looking pretty regular and that I actually O.
> Just don't know if my eggs are rotten or not - taking DHA and prenatal to do what I can about that...the rest is up to chance I guess.
> 
> ONWARD to next O!!! :happydance:
> 
> Sorry the little cow got you !! But I'm so loving the positivity and energy for the next cycle , can ya post some over to me if AF shows up this cycle pleeeeeease , I've a feeling ill need it !Click to expand...

Ofc I will, Left...your chart looks great tho! :thumbup:


----------



## tlk71411

tundralife2 said:


> do you have short cycles? I am due AF on Sun 4/21 or Monday 4/22 it just depends since my AF changes by a day or so each cycle. Hopefully AF stays away from you. Do you have any symptoms? I feel so bloated, have to pee like crazy and have felt some nausea a bit. Then again I guess all those things could be from normal stuff....this is making me nuts! :blush:

My cycles are always exactly 30 days but I've been told that MC might make the first cycle off by being late or early.



DrGomps said:


> Ladies, my meeting didn't go that well...I am just a hormonal mess and want to cry and curl into a ball...basically my data was torn apart and just made graduation seem SO far away.

I'm sorry love:hugs: Whenever I feel like that I go order a double chocolatey chip frappacino from Starbucks :haha: Chocolate makes everything better :flower:I hope you have a better evening.



cyncity said:


> Electricat - I am a late O'er, this month it was cd23. I have an acupuncture appointment set up for cd15 so hopefully that will help me O sooner.
> 
> Well AF just arrived so boo!

Oh no! So sorry hon. :dust: for your next cycle!

AFM...I read an interesting article about getting negatives from flushing your body with liquids...I have been drinking a TON of water so maybe thats what happened...maybe...I'm clinging to that hope. I've had lots of CM, and some sharp stabbing pains in my stomach today. I havent got my pre-AF pimple yet either so...:shrug: I'll just keep testing. lol


----------



## tundralife2

https://www.pregnancy-health-center.com/early-pregnancy-tests.html

found that neat little site. It looked very helpful in reading skeptical tests and also showed examples and how many DPO they were all taken.


----------



## Left wonderin

Electricat said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electricat said:
> 
> 
> Thanx for replies you guys :flower:
> 
> Took a shower - and she is HERE!
> I guess I should be thankful of my cycles looking pretty regular and that I actually O.
> Just don't know if my eggs are rotten or not - taking DHA and prenatal to do what I can about that...the rest is up to chance I guess.
> 
> ONWARD to next O!!! :happydance:
> 
> Sorry the little cow got you !! But I'm so loving the positivity and energy for the next cycle , can ya post some over to me if AF shows up this cycle pleeeeeease , I've a feeling ill need it !Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ofc I will, Left...your chart looks great tho! :thumbup:Click to expand...


First month temping so I've no idea what I'm looking at lol...... I quite enjoy the distraction of taking it every day lol... At least it feels like your doing something !! Ill be keepin ya to the positivity sharing :))))


----------



## DrGomps

boo, sorry cyncity. :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

cool website tundra...I love looking at pee sticks!!!

fx'ed tlk!!


----------



## Leti

Wow I can't keep up with all this volume..... I was busy all day at work and couldn't go in...
Anyways.....
I tested this morning and just now and BFN 
I think I was seeing lines yesterday or it was an evap :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Congrats Mia!!! 

And for the rest of us don't lose hope until the :witch: arrives.


----------



## Leti

cyncity said:


> DrG - I'm sorry :( That really sucks. I hope your week gets better sweetie.
> 
> Electricat - I am a late O'er, this month it was cd23. I have an acupuncture appointment set up for cd15 so hopefully that will help me O sooner.
> 
> Well AF just arrived so boo!

:( Sorry to hear that cyncity... were you expecting it today?


----------



## Leti

tlk71411 said:


> Supposedly on Thursday...but with the mc I don't know if she'll be on time.

I had a mc on October 11 last year and didn't get mine until December 6th. But everyone is different!


----------



## Leti

DrGomps said:


> I finally got ahold of my Dr's appt...I will get a call from my Dr on Wednesday with the date of my first prenatal appt. :D

:happydance: So exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## Leti

augustluvers said:


> Good Morning / Afternoon Ladies!
> 
> MIA ~ CONGRATS :yipee: :happydance:
> 
> DrG ~ Those are beautiful :bfp: :hugs: :yipee:
> 
> Cyncity & Sally ~ I'm so sorry for the :bfn: :hugs: We are still in it until the :witch: comes.
> 
> As for me ~ I'm 11 dpo and I promised myself that I wouldn't test at all this week, since I have a blood test scheduled for Friday, however I tested :blush::haha: just now with 2mu and 2 full cups of coffee in my blatter therefore my urine was very very very very diluted... and I still see something so very light and because the line looks exactly last the ones from last week and over the weekend I'm just going to admit that they are evaps. I now hate these test. Surely if these were lines from pregnancy they would be getting darker by now, but they aren't. Maybe I didn't even ovulate, who knows? Right now, I'm just mentally and financially preparing myself for my upcoming IVF process.

augustluvers I'm sure you probably mention this on another post, but can you please tell me which test are you using? 
I just started using the wondof from amazon this cycle and I'm no liking them so far.


----------



## tlk71411

Leti said:


> tlk71411 said:
> 
> 
> Supposedly on Thursday...but with the mc I don't know if she'll be on time.
> 
> I had a mc on October 11 last year and didn't get mine until December 6th. But everyone is different!Click to expand...

I hope she hurries up and gets here :( was only 6 weeks so the drs said AF shouldn't be gone too long-said she could come early or late. They also said it could be way lighter or way heavier than normal. :shrug:
I used the wondfos... I liked how cheap they were and having a lot of them...but I didn't like how unclear they were.


----------



## mimdan

tlk71411 said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Tlk- so sorry to hear about mc :( :hugs: if you dont mind me asking how long ago was it hun ? Surely the hcg would be gone by now ? I hope that isnt the case though and that your lines are true bfp, I think they are :)...fingers crossed for you x
> 
> Thanks love :hugs: My MC will have been 4 weeks ago tomorrow. After it started on 19 March I tested every day with New Choice looking for a bfn. Finally got a bfn 7April, and took another 9 April (3 weeks post mc) to make SURE it was negative. Started testing Friday looking for my new BFP. This weekend was the first time I tested with FRER since before the MC.... and on those three I got the faintest of lines-posted them on countdown to pregnancy, but then BFN this morning. no trace of a line. :cry: I just dont even want to get my hopes up now. Af should be here on Thursday but with MC who KNOWS what that evil witch will do! Thanks so much for letting me cry on your shoulder lol :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey tlk :) so it wasn't too long ago, man that sucks :hugs: well surely if you were testing till you got bfns then the hcg had gone ?? Well I truely hope it has and as I said before I hope those bfps you had are from a new and very sticky bean..I remember when this thread first started in the first few posts I had a really good feeling straight away for DrG and I also remember seeing you pop up thinking "shes going to be another one" lol I'll keep my fingers crossed eyes toes legs arms and everything else that I can for you x :hugs:

Always here if you need a chat :thumbup:


----------



## tlk71411

Thank you you're so sweet I got allteary eyed just now lol


----------



## mimdan

Hi all :flower:

Just wanted to say this was the first thread I joined since joining b&b and I've got to say I think its been awesome even though I didnt get that lucky bfp ! Looked back at a few of the earlier threads, and what a journey its been so much has gone on and all in 2 weeks..so nice to have this site and ladies like yourselves that can chat laugh cry rant and just pull each other through the tww with..sorry to hear of those that got bfns and AF !!! Booo to her, but we'll show her whos boss next time :thumbup: 

Think its awesome too that those who were lucky enough to get bfp stick around and carry on supporting, wishing all 5 of you SO FAR the best of luck for the next 9 months and beyond :)

For those of you still in waiting :dust::dust::dust:

Great thread DrG, thanx !


----------



## mimdan

tlk71411 said:


> Thank you you're so sweet I got allteary eyed just now lol

Lol :blush:


----------



## mmcrv

mimdan said:


> Hi all :flower:
> 
> Just wanted to say this was the first thread I joined since joining b&b and I've got to say I think its been awesome even though I didnt get that lucky bfp ! Looked back at a few of the earlier threads, and what a journey its been so much has gone on and all in 2 weeks..so nice to have this site and ladies like yourselves that can chat laugh cry rant and just pull each other through the tww with..sorry to hear of those that got bfns and AF !!! Booo to her, but we'll show her whos boss next time :thumbup:
> 
> Think its awesome too that those who were lucky enough to get bfp stick around and carry on supporting, wishing all 5 of you SO FAR the best of luck for the next 9 months and beyond :)
> 
> For those of you still in waiting :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Great thread DrG, thanx !

That is so sweet of you Mimdan, all the best with your TTC journey!!


----------



## mimdan

Aww thanx mmcrv, you too hun...good luck x


----------



## Leti

mimdan said:


> Hi all :flower:
> 
> Just wanted to say this was the first thread I joined since joining b&b and I've got to say I think its been awesome even though I didnt get that lucky bfp ! Looked back at a few of the earlier threads, and what a journey its been so much has gone on and all in 2 weeks..so nice to have this site and ladies like yourselves that can chat laugh cry rant and just pull each other through the tww with..sorry to hear of those that got bfns and AF !!! Booo to her, but we'll show her whos boss next time :thumbup:
> 
> Think its awesome too that those who were lucky enough to get bfp stick around and carry on supporting, wishing all 5 of you SO FAR the best of luck for the next 9 months and beyond :)
> 
> For those of you still in waiting :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Great thread DrG, thanx !


:cry: you made me cry, you are so right it has been nice to have support from all you guys. I'm here in NY ALONE with my hubby and its really difficult making friend over here. So its nice having a virtual family... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Leti said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning / Afternoon Ladies!
> 
> MIA ~ CONGRATS :yipee: :happydance:
> 
> DrG ~ Those are beautiful :bfp: :hugs: :yipee:
> 
> Cyncity & Sally ~ I'm so sorry for the :bfn: :hugs: We are still in it until the :witch: comes.
> 
> As for me ~ I'm 11 dpo and I promised myself that I wouldn't test at all this week, since I have a blood test scheduled for Friday, however I tested :blush::haha: just now with 2mu and 2 full cups of coffee in my blatter therefore my urine was very very very very diluted... and I still see something so very light and because the line looks exactly last the ones from last week and over the weekend I'm just going to admit that they are evaps. I now hate these test. Surely if these were lines from pregnancy they would be getting darker by now, but they aren't. Maybe I didn't even ovulate, who knows? Right now, I'm just mentally and financially preparing myself for my upcoming IVF process.
> 
> augustluvers I'm sure you probably mention this on another post, but can you please tell me which test are you using?
> I just started using the wondof from amazon this cycle and I'm no liking them so far.Click to expand...

I'm using wondfo from amazon and there's a darn line on all of them very super duper faint that I can't get it on my phones camera. :growlmad: I'm calling them Evans. I'm only 11 dpo today:shrug:


----------



## cyncity

Aww mimdan that was such a sweet post! This is really the first thread that I got into on this site and I have been LOVING meeting and sharing with all of you! It certainly made the tww much more enjoyable! This was such a lucky thread, let's hope all of our rainbows follow close behind those first 5 :)


----------



## tlk71411

Have any of you got yellow cm before?


----------



## Leti

augustluvers said:


> Leti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning / Afternoon Ladies!
> 
> MIA ~ CONGRATS :yipee: :happydance:
> 
> DrG ~ Those are beautiful :bfp: :hugs: :yipee:
> 
> Cyncity & Sally ~ I'm so sorry for the :bfn: :hugs: We are still in it until the :witch: comes.
> 
> As for me ~ I'm 11 dpo and I promised myself that I wouldn't test at all this week, since I have a blood test scheduled for Friday, however I tested :blush::haha: just now with 2mu and 2 full cups of coffee in my blatter therefore my urine was very very very very diluted... and I still see something so very light and because the line looks exactly last the ones from last week and over the weekend I'm just going to admit that they are evaps. I now hate these test. Surely if these were lines from pregnancy they would be getting darker by now, but they aren't. Maybe I didn't even ovulate, who knows? Right now, I'm just mentally and financially preparing myself for my upcoming IVF process.
> 
> augustluvers I'm sure you probably mention this on another post, but can you please tell me which test are you using?
> I just started using the wondof from amazon this cycle and I'm no liking them so far.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using wondfo from amazon and there's a darn line on all of them very super duper faint that I can't get it on my phones camera. :growlmad: I'm calling them Evans. I'm only 11 dpo today:shrug:Click to expand...

Yes I'm getting some kind of dirty very very very faint lines that I starting to think I'm only imagining. I'm suppose to be 12 dpo according to my wondfo OPK:dohh:


----------



## Leti

tlk71411 said:


> Have any of you got yellow cm before?

not yellow, but very light brown, yesterday I got scared bc I though it will be AF, but it only lasted on wipe.


----------



## mmcrv

tlk71411 said:


> Have any of you got yellow cm before?

Yes, only this cycle but very little


----------



## tlk71411

This was bright yellow and snot like ....twice now when I wiped. I got it with both of my last pregnancies but idk with all of the bfns.


----------



## tlk71411

Is sneezing a lot a symptom? Lol I know that sounds weird haha


----------



## kirstyjane13

Congratulation on all of your bfp .. :hugs: xx

i tested yesterday but got a bfn ... af due tomorrow. not sure if it was because the test wasn't an early test .. xx


----------



## mimdan

Leti said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :flower:
> 
> Just wanted to say this was the first thread I joined since joining b&b and I've got to say I think its been awesome even though I didnt get that lucky bfp ! Looked back at a few of the earlier threads, and what a journey its been so much has gone on and all in 2 weeks..so nice to have this site and ladies like yourselves that can chat laugh cry rant and just pull each other through the tww with..sorry to hear of those that got bfns and AF !!! Booo to her, but we'll show her whos boss next time :thumbup:
> 
> Think its awesome too that those who were lucky enough to get bfp stick around and carry on supporting, wishing all 5 of you SO FAR the best of luck for the next 9 months and beyond :)
> 
> For those of you still in waiting :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Great thread DrG, thanx !
> 
> 
> :cry: you made me cry, you are so right it has been nice to have support from all you guys. I'm here in NY ALONE with my hubby and its really difficult making friend over here. So its nice having a virtual family... :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Awww nice to know you feel the same way. Its just me and OH together most of the time which dont get me wrong I love as I'm not the most sociable person in the world I'm afraid, I prefer my own company but I defo love having all you ladies around to talk too :hugs:
> 
> Hope your well today :)Click to expand...


----------



## mimdan

cyncity said:


> Aww mimdan that was such a sweet post! This is really the first thread that I got into on this site and I have been LOVING meeting and sharing with all of you! It certainly made the tww much more enjoyable! This was such a lucky thread, let's hope all of our rainbows follow close behind those first 5 :)

Yea I tottaly agree cyn, hopefully we will all stay in touch around this site and carry on with the support of each other, your a good bunch of ladies :)


----------



## mimdan

tlk71411 said:


> Is sneezing a lot a symptom? Lol I know that sounds weird haha

Doesn't sound weird to me tlk, I sneezed loads throughout my two pregnancies although that was a while into them but hoping its a good sign for you along with the yellow cm :)


----------



## Electricat

mimdan said:


> tlk71411 said:
> 
> 
> Is sneezing a lot a symptom? Lol I know that sounds weird haha
> 
> Doesn't sound weird to me tlk, I sneezed loads throughout my two pregnancies although that was a while into them but hoping its a good sign for you along with the yellow cm :)Click to expand...

I put down Sneezing as a symptom on FF and ticked it off every time I experienced it, but deleted it now on third cycle since it obviously have no correlation for me.


----------



## mimdan

Leti said:


> tlk71411 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you got yellow cm before?
> 
> not yellow, but very light brown, yesterday I got scared bc I though it will be AF, but it only lasted on wipe.Click to expand...

Sounds good chick...fingers crossed !!


----------



## mimdan

Electricat said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlk71411 said:
> 
> 
> Is sneezing a lot a symptom? Lol I know that sounds weird haha
> 
> Doesn't sound weird to me tlk, I sneezed loads throughout my two pregnancies although that was a while into them but hoping its a good sign for you along with the yellow cm :)Click to expand...
> 
> I put down Sneezing as a symptom on FF and ticked it off every time I experienced it, but deleted it now on third cycle since it obviously have no correlation for me.Click to expand...

:( well personally I'd say it can be a symptom the same with super sensitive smell, I used to get a stuffy nose aswel lol ahh they were the days eh :)

Hope your doing well today electric. :)


----------



## schultzie18

tlk71411 said:


> This was bright yellow and snot like ....twice now when I wiped. I got it with both of my last pregnancies but idk with all of the bfns.

Last cycle I have bright yellow and it only lasted maybe a day... I am not sure why I had it :shrug:


----------



## jamesmomma201

mimdan said:


> Leti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlk71411 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you got yellow cm before?
> 
> not yellow, but very light brown, yesterday I got scared bc I though it will be AF, but it only lasted on wipe.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good chick...fingers crossed !!Click to expand...

I had this twice on Saturday, just when I wiped. :bfn: for me this morning though, maybe it's a good sign for both of us and just tested to early. Fx'd!!


----------



## Pearls18

I have a panty liner in today, let the 2 months of knicker checking, dreading going to the toilet, begin :(

(I had a bleed last time, so terrfies me!!)


----------



## augustluvers

Good Morning Girls!

I pray you are all doing well this morning/afternoon. I'm sorry to those still getting :bfn: I know how that feels. :hugs:

As for me... Last night when I went to Walmart I picked up the 88cent test and I thought I saw a line, a clear line so I poas this morning with an Answer Test and IC (Wondfo)... I'm attaching the test to this post. I'm not sure if I'm seeing things or not. Of course on my phone I can see a line and in person as well. I not testing anymore today, instead I'll wait for tomorrow with FMU.
 



Attached Files:







Test1.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 19









Test2.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 20









test3.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## augustluvers

Leti said:


> tlk71411 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you got yellow cm before?
> 
> not yellow, but very light brown, yesterday I got scared bc I though it will be AF, but it only lasted on wipe.Click to expand...

Leti ~ that sounds promising "implant maybe" :shrug:

Tlk71411 ~ Sometimes I think that my creamy cm is yellow, but that could be from urine :blush::haha: I haven't been drinking enough water lately. :blush:


----------



## MiaHop

augustluvers - I can see it! I think its a positive! and I think it will get darker in the next coming days. Implantation was probably late for you. But I think it's looking good :thumbup:

mimdan and all the other ladies - this has been the first thread where I have been active as well. It definitely made my wait easier...feel very lucky to have you girls!


----------



## augustluvers

Mimdan ~ I agree with the others, I love this thread. You all have kept me sane when I'm usually going insane with TTC. :hugs:


----------



## KLa826

Hello ladies! I haven't posted much but have been following and want to thank you all for being so honest and supportive. My husband and I are just embarking on this journey and its great to be able to see your experiences and advice to one another!!! I'm on day 4 of very sore boobs and feeling like my bra (which i usually wear on the tightest clasp) is crazy restrictive on the loosest clasp! I dont think AF is due until the 24th, but this is only my second month off the pill, so i don't really know my "normal" pms symptoms.. Felt some twinges of pain (for lack of better words) yesterday morning in the ovary area but could be me reading into things... 

Anyways- thanks! It's great to be able to SAY what I'm feeling without worrying that I sound as crazy and I am afraid I am... Does that make any sense??? Haha!


----------



## augustluvers

KLa826 said:


> Hello ladies! I haven't posted much but have been following and want to thank you all for being so honest and supportive. My husband and I are just embarking on this journey and its great to be able to see your experiences and advice to one another!!! I'm on day 4 of very sore boobs and feeling like my bra (which i usually wear on the tightest clasp) is crazy restrictive on the loosest clasp! I dont think AF is due until the 24th, but this is only my second month off the pill, so i don't really know my "normal" pms symptoms.. Felt some twinges of pain (for lack of better words) yesterday morning in the ovary area but could be me reading into things...
> 
> Anyways- thanks! It's great to be able to SAY what I'm feeling without worrying that I sound as crazy and I am afraid I am... Does that make any sense??? Haha!

Welcome to the two week wait! The 24th is not so far away! I'm praying you get that positive test :hugs:

As for me ~ I just want to say that I haven't had any symptoms. No sore boobs, ect. I usually have really bad sore boobs after ovulation but this time around nothing... I cramp a little here and there every day but today the nausea started. It's hitting me in waves here and there. Odd. :wacko:


----------



## tlk71411

Good Morning! Well I think the sneezing was related to the LOVELY cold my daughter passed to me....so sweet of her. lol Now my nose is of&on stuffy/runny, and I get to cough up delicious little flems. YAY ME! :haha: 
I also had the pleasure of seeing ANOTHER BFN on frer this morning...awesome. I'm not testing again until Saturday. It's really too depressing. 
HAHA August it wasnt creamy though it was like snot (ew. i know) 
KLa Do you use countdowntopregnancy? I love it cuz I can tick off all my symptoms each cycle and soon figured out what were "normal" af symptoms for me. Helps with not getting too excited over regular symptoms.


----------



## sallyhansen76

August i am soo hopeful for you. And i see the wondfos have those indents on them!! Mine have that too and we ve both been getting weird evaps/bfps. Hmmm your 12 dpo too right?

Hoping we get our clear bfp dear!


----------



## KLa826

KLa Do you use countdowntopregnancy? I love it cuz I can tick off all my symptoms each cycle and soon figured out what were "normal" af symptoms for me. Helps with not getting too excited over regular symptoms.[/QUOTE said:

> Tlk- never tried countdown but I definitely will now!! Thank you!!
> 
> August- thanks! Never thought I'd be counting days until AF but boy does two weeks feel loooong!!!! Haha! Though feel nausea is no fun, fx'd theres a good reason for it! &#128515;


----------



## tundralife2

augustluvers said:


> Good Morning Girls!
> 
> I pray you are all doing well this morning/afternoon. I'm sorry to those still getting :bfn: I know how that feels. :hugs:
> 
> As for me... Last night when I went to Walmart I picked up the 88cent test and I thought I saw a line, a clear line so I poas this morning with an Answer Test and IC (Wondfo)... I'm attaching the test to this post. I'm not sure if I'm seeing things or not. Of course on my phone I can see a line and in person as well. I not testing anymore today, instead I'll wait for tomorrow with FMU.

I think I can see it in the second photo with the stick test, not the cheapos. I can't really tell with the cheaper tests as I am sitting in my office and the sun is shining on my darn computer screen but I sware I think I see it in the 2nd photo. Were all of those from today?


----------



## tundralife2

mimdan- I agree with the thread comment. I have been using BNB off and on for a couple of months. I did not realize sites like this existed until my doctor wrote down a few for me to find support with. Some of the threads are exclusive and it's women with certain conditions with children, without children, with PCOS, without PCOS and despite that we are all TTC they only want someone of the same situation as them. I see on here that mulitple ladies have already had children which can really help with symptom spotting for others who have never experienced pregnancy. I see women who are on clomid, who are using creams or different other methods so this really helps. 

It's nice to see all the positive stories too and I really get my hopes up for people. AFM 11DPO today but not testing until this weekend. I am hoping I have a sticky bean, if not bring on AF and lets start all OVER!!


----------



## augustluvers

tundralife2 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Girls!
> 
> I pray you are all doing well this morning/afternoon. I'm sorry to those still getting :bfn: I know how that feels. :hugs:
> 
> As for me... Last night when I went to Walmart I picked up the 88cent test and I thought I saw a line, a clear line so I poas this morning with an Answer Test and IC (Wondfo)... I'm attaching the test to this post. I'm not sure if I'm seeing things or not. Of course on my phone I can see a line and in person as well. I not testing anymore today, instead I'll wait for tomorrow with FMU.
> 
> I think I can see it in the second photo with the stick test, not the cheapos. I can't really tell with the cheaper tests as I am sitting in my office and the sun is shining on my darn computer screen but I sware I think I see it in the 2nd photo. Were all of those from today?Click to expand...

The stick test is from today yes


----------



## tundralife2

fingers crossed for you. I haven't tested since about 3 days ago and today am 11DPO. I want to but I'm feeling mild cramping so not sure I want to because don't want to be disappointed with BFN. I am hopeful for you that it gets darker. Maybe wait 2 days and test again but didn't you say you have dr appt this week?? How exciting!!


----------



## tlk71411

tundralife2 said:


> mimdan- I agree with the thread comment. I have been using BNB off and on for a couple of months. I did not realize sites like this existed until my doctor wrote down a few for me to find support with. Some of the threads are exclusive and it's women with certain conditions with children, without children, with PCOS, without PCOS and despite that we are all TTC they only want someone of the same situation as them. I see on here that mulitple ladies have already had children which can really help with symptom spotting for others who have never experienced pregnancy. I see women who are on clomid, who are using creams or different other methods so this really helps.
> 
> It's nice to see all the positive stories too and I really get my hopes up for people. AFM 11DPO today but not testing until this weekend. I am hoping I have a sticky bean, if not bring on AF and lets start all OVER!!

I love this thread :hugs: It's my favorite one and I feel like I know all of you ladies :hugs:
Woo girl you got some self control waiting for the weekend! I've decided to wait until Saturday to test since that will be over 30 days post mc. So we'll be testing together! If it doesnt happen for us this month I'll be right there with you but fx that you get a BFP this weekend :thumbup:

August I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

awe! thanks mimdan...your so sweet! This really is a great thread! it doesn't have to end even though the tww is over for some of us...we can keep going until everyone has a :bfp: :flower:

tlk...sorry about the cold...your symptoms sound good


and I SECOND countdown...I recorded my symptoms with DD and my BFN cycles...you can compare them...its neat! 

August...I see a line on the frer...eeks!! fx'ed for you!!


----------



## DrGomps

oh and sorry I have been so absent today...had a really busy morning at work...and haven't have much time on my computer..


----------



## cyncity

Hi ladies! 

August - I see something on your FRER - FX'd!! I feel so in suspense waiting for more BFPs!!

I have an acupuncture appointment for end of the month (cd15) - thank you DrG for suggesting! I'm feeling good about this month :)


----------



## tlk71411

Cyncity glad you're feeling positive. 
Um....awkward question but how do you "check your cervix"? :blush:


----------



## MiaHop

tlk71411 said:


> Cyncity glad you're feeling positive.
> Um....awkward question but how do you "check your cervix"? :blush:

The way I do it is, I stick my two fingers inside, until I feel if something is blocking. At that point you will see if your cervix is high, low or medium. You can also check the mucus this way. I wasnt very good at checking texture, cause honestly it always felt soft to me. At first I had no idea what i was supposed to feel, but as i did it every day for 2 weeks I did notice changes in positioning and firmness. Its confusing I know :wacko:


----------



## cyncity

tlk71411 said:


> Cyncity glad you're feeling positive.
> Um....awkward question but how do you "check your cervix"? :blush:

Yup exactly how you're thinking ;) You need to get down with your bad self, haha... In all seriousness though, I check it when my CM starts to get really fertile. I insert just my middle finger and look for it - it's usually not too hard to find but when I'm at my peak it's quite high. It's also really soft and kind of flat. When I'm not fertile, it is quite hard and is lower and protrudes from the vaginal wall. I hope that's not TMI...

Both my sisters have had abnormal paps in the past few years, so I also check to monitor for any changes. I have had a cyst for awhile on the one side which is fine, but I keep an eye on it.

Hope that helps :flower:


----------



## augustluvers

Here are my mid-day test taken around 12:30pm (about 3 hours ago). The original photo was take at about the 4 minute mark. The other two photes are tweaked - 1 - Inverted and 1-Emboss (Tweaking effects on my phone app :haha: )

For some reason when I upload on here that test look blurry :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







Original.PNG
File size: 218.1 KB
Views: 16









Inverted.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 14









Emboss.PNG
File size: 228.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## sallyhansen76

i definately see something!! :yipee:


----------



## augustluvers

sallyhansen76 said:


> i definately see something!! :yipee:

I'm trying not to get too excited but mentally I'm running around swinging my arms around! :rofl: I'm going to hold off testing until the tomorrow morning with another FRER. But tonight I might test with IC :blush:


----------



## DrGomps

cyncity said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> August - I see something on your FRER - FX'd!! I feel so in suspense waiting for more BFPs!!
> 
> I have an acupuncture appointment for end of the month (cd15) - thank you DrG for suggesting! I'm feeling good about this month :)

I am excited for you!! Acupuncture is GREAT!! I am going tomorrow!!



tlk71411 said:


> Cyncity glad you're feeling positive.
> Um....awkward question but how do you "check your cervix"? :blush:

I am a cervix checker...:haha:



MiaHop said:


> tlk71411 said:
> 
> 
> Cyncity glad you're feeling positive.
> Um....awkward question but how do you "check your cervix"? :blush:
> 
> The way I do it is, I stick my two fingers inside, until I feel if something is blocking. At that point you will see if your cervix is high, low or medium. You can also check the mucus this way. I wasnt very good at checking texture, cause honestly it always felt soft to me. At first I had no idea what i was supposed to feel, but as i did it every day for 2 weeks I did notice changes in positioning and firmness. Its confusing I know :wacko:Click to expand...

another way to describe it is it feels like lips...like a protrusion...I actually could tell I was pregnant at 8 DPO because my cervix had a plug..I swear I could feel it! It was NUTS! I have been checking my cervix since december, so I know it pretty well...when you O it gets soft and open and hard to reach...and firm and closed after....



cyncity said:


> tlk71411 said:
> 
> 
> Cyncity glad you're feeling positive.
> Um....awkward question but how do you "check your cervix"? :blush:
> 
> Yup exactly how you're thinking ;) You need to get down with your bad self, haha... In all seriousness though, I check it when my CM starts to get really fertile. I insert just my middle finger and look for it - it's usually not too hard to find but when I'm at my peak it's quite high. It's also really soft and kind of flat. When I'm not fertile, it is quite hard and is lower and protrudes from the vaginal wall. I hope that's not TMI...
> 
> Both my sisters have had abnormal paps in the past few years, so I also check to monitor for any changes. I have had a cyst for awhile on the one side which is fine, but I keep an eye on it.
> 
> Hope that helps :flower:Click to expand...

I felt a bump on mine before too...but that apparently is normal....just means some CM got stuck there...it went away...my paps have always been fine. 



augustluvers said:


> Here are my mid-day test taken around 12:30pm (about 3 hours ago). The original photo was take at about the 4 minute mark. The other two photes are tweaked - 1 - Inverted and 1-Emboss (Tweaking effects on my phone app :haha: )
> 
> For some reason when I upload on here that test look blurry :shrug:

OMG!!! august!! I See it!! Your DUFFED!!! eeks!! Literally I have chills for you!! no IVF for you girl!! :dance:


----------



## tundralife2

tlk71411 said:


> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> mimdan- I agree with the thread comment. I have been using BNB off and on for a couple of months. I did not realize sites like this existed until my doctor wrote down a few for me to find support with. Some of the threads are exclusive and it's women with certain conditions with children, without children, with PCOS, without PCOS and despite that we are all TTC they only want someone of the same situation as them. I see on here that mulitple ladies have already had children which can really help with symptom spotting for others who have never experienced pregnancy. I see women who are on clomid, who are using creams or different other methods so this really helps.
> 
> It's nice to see all the positive stories too and I really get my hopes up for people. AFM 11DPO today but not testing until this weekend. I am hoping I have a sticky bean, if not bring on AF and lets start all OVER!!
> 
> I love this thread :hugs: It's my favorite one and I feel like I know all of you ladies :hugs:
> Woo girl you got some self control waiting for the weekend! I've decided to wait until Saturday to test since that will be over 30 days post mc. So we'll be testing together! If it doesnt happen for us this month I'll be right there with you but fx that you get a BFP this weekend :thumbup:
> 
> August I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know but because I tested over the weekend it was BFN I didn't want to get down again with another BFN plus I'm having those mild AF cramps and feel she's on her way. Thus why I'm waiting until the weekend. Just glad I will be getting all my lab results back this week. I think maybe thurs or fri. I called my doc on base and they aren't back yet but to ck with them on thurs or Fri. Hoping for good news!!


----------



## Mrs A

Af came today. :cry:


----------



## mimdan

tlk71411 said:


> Good Morning! Well I think the sneezing was related to the LOVELY cold my daughter passed to me....so sweet of her. lol Now my nose is of&on stuffy/runny, and I get to cough up delicious little flems. YAY ME! :haha:
> I also had the pleasure of seeing ANOTHER BFN on frer this morning...awesome. I'm not testing again until Saturday. It's really too depressing.
> HAHA August it wasnt creamy though it was like snot (ew. i know)
> KLa Do you use countdowntopregnancy? I love it cuz I can tick off all my symptoms each cycle and soon figured out what were "normal" af symptoms for me. Helps with not getting too excited over regular symptoms.

Isnt it great when the little ones pass on their germs lol :nope: I have stomach cramps at the mo thanx to my daughter faith lol hopefully will pass soon..hope you feel better soon too :hugs:


----------



## tundralife2

Mrs A said:


> Af came today. :cry:

OMG so sorry honey. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mimdan

KLa826 said:


> Hello ladies! I haven't posted much but have been following and want to thank you all for being so honest and supportive. My husband and I are just embarking on this journey and its great to be able to see your experiences and advice to one another!!! I'm on day 4 of very sore boobs and feeling like my bra (which i usually wear on the tightest clasp) is crazy restrictive on the loosest clasp! I dont think AF is due until the 24th, but this is only my second month off the pill, so i don't really know my "normal" pms symptoms.. Felt some twinges of pain (for lack of better words) yesterday morning in the ovary area but could be me reading into things...
> 
> Anyways- thanks! It's great to be able to SAY what I'm feeling without worrying that I sound as crazy and I am afraid I am... Does that make any sense??? Haha!

Welcome kla :) yes exactly that hun, its nice to have somewhere to express feelings with ttc without worrying about being judged, everyone understands each other because we're all going through or have been through the same thing :)

Hopefully your symptoms this month is not you reading into things and you soon get your bfp ! :thumbup:

Hey I think the ttc/tww makes us all a bit crazy :wacko:


----------



## Left wonderin

:tease::tease::tease:A bit ! It makes me loopers


----------



## jamesmomma201

Mrs A said:


> Af came today. :cry:

So sorry! I have a feeling I won't be far behind, I feel for you! :(


----------



## mimdan

tundralife2 said:


> mimdan- I agree with the thread comment. I have been using BNB off and on for a couple of months. I did not realize sites like this existed until my doctor wrote down a few for me to find support with. Some of the threads are exclusive and it's women with certain conditions with children, without children, with PCOS, without PCOS and despite that we are all TTC they only want someone of the same situation as them. I see on here that mulitple ladies have already had children which can really help with symptom spotting for others who have never experienced pregnancy. I see women who are on clomid, who are using creams or different other methods so this really helps.
> 
> It's nice to see all the positive stories too and I really get my hopes up for people. AFM 11DPO today but not testing until this weekend. I am hoping I have a sticky bean, if not bring on AF and lets start all OVER!!

Hi tundra :) indeed thats another awesome thing with b&b, it seems no matter what your personal situation theres support/advice available with a lot of different ttc jouneys that I imagine it would be hard not to find someone here who can relate to what your going through :) yes we definately love positive stories and I hope to see more of them in this thread ! 

Good luck to you for when you test :dust:


----------



## mmcrv

Mrs A said:


> Af came today. :cry:

Oh no so sorry :nope:


----------



## mimdan

DrGomps said:


> awe! thanks mimdan...your so sweet! This really is a great thread! it doesn't have to end even though the tww is over for some of us...we can keep going until everyone has a :bfp: :flower:
> 
> tlk...sorry about the cold...your symptoms sound good
> 
> 
> and I SECOND countdown...I recorded my symptoms with DD and my BFN cycles...you can compare them...its neat!
> 
> August...I see a line on the frer...eeks!! fx'ed for you!!

Sounds awesome DrG !! Hopefully wont be too long before we are ALL in the same boat...hope your feeling less stressed now :) how did the betas go or have I missed your post about it ?? All is well I hope :hugs:


----------



## mimdan

augustluvers said:


> Good Morning Girls!
> 
> I pray you are all doing well this morning/afternoon. I'm sorry to those still getting :bfn: I know how that feels. :hugs:
> 
> As for me... Last night when I went to Walmart I picked up the 88cent test and I thought I saw a line, a clear line so I poas this morning with an Answer Test and IC (Wondfo)... I'm attaching the test to this post. I'm not sure if I'm seeing things or not. Of course on my phone I can see a line and in person as well. I not testing anymore today, instead I'll wait for tomorrow with FMU.

They have got to be bfp surely !! Line on the FRER looks neat its not a squinter thats for sure, looking good august ! :happydance:


----------



## tlk71411

cyncity said:


> tlk71411 said:
> 
> 
> Cyncity glad you're feeling positive.
> Um....awkward question but how do you "check your cervix"? :blush:
> 
> Yup exactly how you're thinking ;) You need to get down with your bad self, haha... In all seriousness though, I check it when my CM starts to get really fertile. I insert just my middle finger and look for it - it's usually not too hard to find but when I'm at my peak it's quite high. It's also really soft and kind of flat. When I'm not fertile, it is quite hard and is lower and protrudes from the vaginal wall. I hope that's not TMI...
> 
> Both my sisters have had abnormal paps in the past few years, so I also check to monitor for any changes. I have had a cyst for awhile on the one side which is fine, but I keep an eye on it.
> 
> Hope that helps :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you everyone for answering about the cervix thing... I tried it but I have no clue what the heck I'm looking for HAHA I think I want to start temping though. So that should be interesting.



Mrs A said:


> Af came today. :cry:

I'm so sorry honey:hugs:Dont think I'm too far behind you.



tundralife2 said:


> I know but because I tested over the weekend it was BFN I didn't want to get down again with another BFN plus I'm having those mild AF cramps and feel she's on her way. Thus why I'm waiting until the weekend. Just glad I will be getting all my lab results back this week. I think maybe thurs or fri. I called my doc on base and they aren't back yet but to ck with them on thurs or Fri. Hoping for good news!!

Exactly after another stark white BFN I'm pretty sure I'm out and post mc hormones are screwing with me :cry: On to July.....


----------



## mimdan

Mrs A said:


> Af came today. :cry:

I was wondering where you'd got to :( sorry AF came hun :hugs: I hope your not too down for too long, we need you to get back up and crack on with the next cycle !..its our month next, positive thinking when you can chick...

Much love x


----------



## cyncity

augustluvers said:
 

> Here are my mid-day test taken around 12:30pm (about 3 hours ago). The original photo was take at about the 4 minute mark. The other two photes are tweaked - 1 - Inverted and 1-Emboss (Tweaking effects on my phone app :haha: )
> 
> For some reason when I upload on here that test look blurry :shrug:

August, I hope you don't mind, but I did a little tweaking of my own on the original - what do you think?!!
 



Attached Files:







Original_opt.png
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tlk71411

cyncity said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Here are my mid-day test taken around 12:30pm (about 3 hours ago). The original photo was take at about the 4 minute mark. The other two photes are tweaked - 1 - Inverted and 1-Emboss (Tweaking effects on my phone app :haha: )
> 
> For some reason when I upload on here that test look blurry :shrug:
> 
> August, I hope you don't mind, but I did a little tweaking of my own on the original - what do you think?!!Click to expand...

I SEE IT ON THIS ONE!!! WOOOOOO!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## cyncity

Mrs A said:


> Af came today. :cry:

Sorry sweetie :hugs:

xo


----------



## mmcrv

cyncity said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Here are my mid-day test taken around 12:30pm (about 3 hours ago). The original photo was take at about the 4 minute mark. The other two photes are tweaked - 1 - Inverted and 1-Emboss (Tweaking effects on my phone app :haha: )
> 
> For some reason when I upload on here that test look blurry :shrug:
> 
> August, I hope you don't mind, but I did a little tweaking of my own on the original - what do you think?!!Click to expand...

I see a line!!


----------



## mimdan

cyncity said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Here are my mid-day test taken around 12:30pm (about 3 hours ago). The original photo was take at about the 4 minute mark. The other two photes are tweaked - 1 - Inverted and 1-Emboss (Tweaking effects on my phone app :haha: )
> 
> For some reason when I upload on here that test look blurry :shrug:
> 
> August, I hope you don't mind, but I did a little tweaking of my own on the original - what do you think?!!Click to expand...

Cyn, That looks pos hun !!


----------



## mimdan

mimdan said:


> cyncity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Here are my mid-day test taken around 12:30pm (about 3 hours ago). The original photo was take at about the 4 minute mark. The other two photes are tweaked - 1 - Inverted and 1-Emboss (Tweaking effects on my phone app :haha: )
> 
> For some reason when I upload on here that test look blurry :shrug:
> 
> August, I hope you don't mind, but I did a little tweaking of my own on the original - what do you think?!!Click to expand...
> 
> Cyn, That looks pos hun !!Click to expand...

Oh hold on is that a tweak of augusts test, ok bear with me...*clears throat* august, that looks pos hun !! Lmao, this threads getting confusing :wacko:


----------



## tundralife2

AFM UPDATE: my doctor just called with some results from tests last week. My thyroid came back normal, my prolactin is normal, my AMH (the egg reserve test) is .47 and she said it should be .5 or greater. :-( She said that doesn't mean I can't get pregnant. The progesterone is not back yet but may be back tomorrow. She also called me with my ultra sound results and said that I had a hemorraghic (sorry for spelling) cyst on my left side and that she wanted me to follow up next month to make sure it went away but downside is i can't take hte clomid if I start this cycle. I didn't take last cycle only becasue I did not know if it was working anyways without having the progesterone done. I am more sad over my AMH. Any one know about this test? What have you heard? 

Now I am feeling AF cramps mildly today and I am dur AF on Saturday. Oh, just poo poo day!! Thanks in advance for listening to me rant on.


----------



## Electricat

Sorry - can't find what AFM stands for... :wacko:


----------



## tlk71411

Electricat said:


> Sorry - can't find what AFM stands for... :wacko:

AFM is As For Me....I'm trying to figure what AMH is?


----------



## cyncity

tundralife2 said:


> AFM UPDATE: my doctor just called with some results from tests last week. My thyroid came back normal, my prolactin is normal, my AMH (the egg reserve test) is .47 and she said it should be .5 or greater. :-( She said that doesn't mean I can't get pregnant. The progesterone is not back yet but may be back tomorrow. She also called me with my ultra sound results and said that I had a hemorraghic (sorry for spelling) cyst on my left side and that she wanted me to follow up next month to make sure it went away but downside is i can't take hte clomid if I start this cycle. I didn't take last cycle only becasue I did not know if it was working anyways without having the progesterone done. I am more sad over my AMH. Any one know about this test? What have you heard?
> 
> Now I am feeling AF cramps mildly today and I am dur AF on Saturday. Oh, just poo poo day!! Thanks in advance for listening to me rant on.

Oh poo poo day is right :( I'm sorry sweetie. What is AMH?


----------



## cyncity

Mimdan, yes, that was August's test I tweaked! I thought I saw something but it was so light and I've been wondering what the heck is going on with those darn IC's that I just had to tweak that FRER to prove there is a line!!

Funny story, as I was tweaking the line, DD scribbled all over the sheets, pillowcases and herself with ballpoint pen. Oh did I mention I just changed the sheets this morning? So as I was treating the ink marks she came up beside me and proceeded to pee on the carpet. And then give me a big hug and kiss. Mama is going out by herself for a couple hours tonight lol!!


----------



## augustluvers

cyncity said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Here are my mid-day test taken around 12:30pm (about 3 hours ago). The original photo was take at about the 4 minute mark. The other two photes are tweaked - 1 - Inverted and 1-Emboss (Tweaking effects on my phone app :haha: )
> 
> For some reason when I upload on here that test look blurry :shrug:
> 
> August, I hope you don't mind, but I did a little tweaking of my own on the original - what do you think?!!Click to expand...

I see it nice on that! Thank you! :hugs:

Here's a questions... after 6 hours I can barely see anything on it. Is that normal?


----------



## schultzie18

So sorry Mrs.A!!! :hugs: 

August I see the line! Hope this is it for u!

I can't believe the amount of bfps! What a great thread! Everyones so nice and understanding!


----------



## Leti

Hello ladies,

Well, tested this morning and I got a bfn again!! I spotted this morning when I wiped and today I felt bloated and backache all day, so I guess AF is on her way... 

I decided I'm not testing again, just going to wait for AF, its so frustrating to be getting all this bfn, I don't want to go through that pain again.


----------



## tundralife2

Hey ladies....AFM stands for as for me and AMH is the hormone they are using now to test your egg reserve. It can tell if you have any follicles left. Becasue I am going to be 40 this year I guess my eggs are considered old. I haven't gotten the progesterone test back (that tells you if you ovulated) so I don't know that part. I still have some eggs just a low reserve to work with. The test is called Anti-Mullerian Hormone. It's an egg reserve test. I have read a lot of IVF docs use it to test a womans egg reserve. I'm not going through IVF but my doc decided to ck because of my age :-(


----------



## DrGomps

August, it doesn't matter if the line isn't visible later. I think your duffed. Any more tests??


MrsA, so sorry the :witch: got you :hugs: 

Tundra, your Amh seems borderline right? 

Leti did you get a bfp? Your post is confusing.


----------



## DrGomps

AFM, feeling so dizzy. I need to talk to my Dr about this. I just feel awful. Like I have the spins from drinking or something. Light headed too. Think my blood pressure is pretty low. 

I don't think my dr is going to do betas. She is calling me tomorrow with the date of my first prenatal. At that appt I will get the referral for a viability scan around 6 weeks.


----------



## augustluvers

DRG~ No more test today lol... tomorrow morning for sure! And I would definetly speak to your doctor about the spins. My mother said she was dizzy during the first 4 months of her pregnancies, but I don't know if that is normal or not.


----------



## Leti

DrGomps said:


> Leti did you get a bfp? Your post is confusing.



bfn,:dohh: it was only wishful thinking!!!!


----------



## DrGomps

It's normal. But really annoying. To me it's reassuring that my body is changing and adapting to its new resident. 

I can't wait to see tomorrows test! 

I am going to do a DIgi with the conception indicator.


----------



## MiaHop

augustluvers said:


> Here are my mid-day test taken around 12:30pm (about 3 hours ago). The original photo was take at about the 4 minute mark. The other two photes are tweaked - 1 - Inverted and 1-Emboss (Tweaking effects on my phone app :haha: )
> 
> For some reason when I upload on here that test look blurry :shrug:

I see it too! :happydance:


----------



## MiaHop

August, I also agree it doesn't matter if the line isn't visible later. Mine are not always visible later.


MrsA, so sorry you got AF :(

Dr. - totally normal feeling lightheaded had it the entire time with my first pregnacy. My only symptom right now is I'm tired a lot.


----------



## Rae.Rae

Af is due today but never came. However, my bbt has dropped so much the past two days, I see no reason to test and just accept that she's late. :(


----------



## tlk71411

cyncity said:


> Mimdan, yes, that was August's test I tweaked! I thought I saw something but it was so light and I've been wondering what the heck is going on with those darn IC's that I just had to tweak that FRER to prove there is a line!!
> 
> Funny story, as I was tweaking the line, DD scribbled all over the sheets, pillowcases and herself with ballpoint pen. Oh did I mention I just changed the sheets this morning? So as I was treating the ink marks she came up beside me and proceeded to pee on the carpet. And then give me a big hug and kiss. Mama is going out by herself for a couple hours tonight lol!!

BAHahaha this made my day :haha: if it makes you feel better I asked my daughter for kisses and she LICKED my mouth and said DOGGY!!!


----------



## tlk71411

Leti said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Well, tested this morning and I got a bfn again!! I spotted this morning when I wiped and today I felt bloated and backache all day, so I guess AF is on her way...
> 
> I decided I'm not testing again, just going to wait for AF, its so frustrating to be getting all this bfn, I don't want to go through that pain again.

I'm with you girl. AF should be flying in on Thursday. I might test the. But idk if I even want to bother :cry:


----------



## mmcrv

tlk71411 said:


> BAHahaha this made my day :haha: if it makes you feel better I asked my daughter for kisses and she LICKED my mouth and said DOGGY!!!

Hahaha that is so cute!


----------



## SianMA

Sorry to be away so long ladies, had a manic week with work and a poorly dh and ds.

Lovely to see all the :bfp: on the thread, a H&H 9 months to you all, it gives me great hope.

Had a couple of :bfn: this week but still can't stop POAS!! Don't know why coz I really don't expect to see seeing anything positive, after the last on at 13dpo I decided no more testing and yet this morning I did it again :dohh: still :bfn: as expected!

So dh and I are flying out to NY tomorrow morning for 5 days and really hope that this cycle will be a long one so that the :witch: stays away until we get back. It'll be nice to :sex: with no TTC pressure or a toddler crying to interrupt us for a change :blush:

To everyone who didn't get their :bfp: this time I hope there's another thread I can jump on when I get back, you've all really made the tww much less boring and given me so much positivity :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Good Morning Girls!

I tested... and it's :bfn: I can't tell if there is a line or not. I think sometimes I want to see a line so bad that I "think" i see something and that isn't fair to my heart :blush: Truth be told, I may not have even ovulated. I'm hanging on a thin line of hope about this cycle, yet very anxious and excited about the IVF. Friday will be here sooner than I think. I won't be testing again until then :nope: But I'll be on here to cheer you all on.

DRG ~ Is today your first appointment or are you scheduling one today?


----------



## DrGomps

tlk...do you guys have a dog???Hhehe...thats so cute.

sian...sorry for the bfn...

August...NO!!! I am so bummed for you...thought for sure it would be a bfp...

and no appt today...she will call me with the date of my first appt...hopefully this week..


----------



## schultzie18

Hi all,
Just wanted to let you know that the ugly :witch: showed!!! Just on time... I really wanted it to be this month... After my ectopic in December I just want to feel pregnant again!! :cry:

Well onto next cycle! :flower:


----------



## jamesmomma201

:bfn: for me this morning. According to ff af is due today, so we'll see. But gonna test anymore till next Monday if no af. 

Sorry Schultzie!


----------



## DrGomps

sorry she got you schultz...stupid :witch:

james mom...def not out yet, your chart looks great! 

August...what kind of test did you use??


----------



## augustluvers

DrGomps said:


> sorry she got you schultz...stupid :witch:
> 
> james mom...def not out yet, your chart looks great!
> 
> August...what kind of test did you use??

I used a frer


----------



## DrGomps

wonder why you got such a clear line...still keeping everything crossed for you!!


----------



## DrGomps

those of you who got AF...any new strategies/plans for next cycle??


----------



## tlk71411

augustluvers said:


> Good Morning Girls!
> 
> I tested... and it's :bfn: I can't tell if there is a line or not. I think sometimes I want to see a line so bad that I "think" i see something and that isn't fair to my heart :blush: Truth be told, I may not have even ovulated. I'm hanging on a thin line of hope about this cycle, yet very anxious and excited about the IVF. Friday will be here sooner than I think. I won't be testing again until then :nope: But I'll be on here to cheer you all on.
> 
> DRG ~ Is today your first appointment or are you scheduling one today?

I'm sorry love. I'm the same way. I swear I see lines because I WANT there to be a line. I tested this morning even though I said I wouldnt...swore I saw a line and then decided I wasnt going to bother. If I couldnt see the line without squinting it probably isnt there or its an evap. :cry: witch: will be late though. I know she will. Mean old hag. I hope your IVF goes well!:thumbup:



DrGomps said:


> tlk...do you guys have a dog???Hhehe...thats so cute.
> 
> sian...sorry for the bfn...
> 
> August...NO!!! I am so bummed for you...thought for sure it would be a bfp...
> 
> and no appt today...she will call me with the date of my first appt...hopefully this week..

I do have a dog, and my daughter's first real word was "dog" but she now says "doggy"....It's funny because I'll say "Doggy" and shell repeat...but when I say "daddy" she just says doggy. lol 



schultzie18 said:


> Hi all,
> Just wanted to let you know that the ugly :witch: showed!!! Just on time... I really wanted it to be this month... After my ectopic in December I just want to feel pregnant again!! :cry:
> 
> Well onto next cycle! :flower:

SO sorry love. I know how you feel about just wanting to be prego again. :dust: for next cycle!



jamesmomma201 said:


> :bfn: for me this morning. According to ff af is due today, so we'll see. But gonna test anymore till next Monday if no af.
> 
> Sorry Schultzie!

FX she doesnt show up!!!



DrGomps said:


> those of you who got AF...any new strategies/plans for next cycle??

I dont get to try next cycle...Gotta sit out until July :coffee:


----------



## mmcrv

Sorry AF got you Schultz! It always stinks doesn't it?

Jamesmomma - Your BBT looks great given your AF is due today

August - I am sorry about the BFN I really thought I saw a line on your test! FX for you!

AFM, AF is due on Friday and my BBT is still kinda high, lets see what happens tomorrow. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## tundralife2

DrGomps said:


> August, it doesn't matter if the line isn't visible later. I think your duffed. Any more tests??
> 
> 
> MrsA, so sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:
> 
> Tundra, your Amh seems borderline right?
> 
> Leti did you get a bfp? Your post is confusing.

DrG I'm confused because my doc said she would like it to be .50 and greater and because it's not, it is considered low. She said that doesn't mean I can't get pregnant it is just going to be harder and each month I lose more eggs. Do you know anything about DHEA? I have read it helps with this and it's over the counter!!


----------



## DrGomps

Tlk, my daughters first word was cat. We have a cat. They love the pets more them us. Boo for having to wait for July. Sucky. Xhugsx 

Fx'ed mmcrv. 

Tundra, do you mean DHA? I take that. They have gummy prenatal a that have DHA in them. :haha: 

I am at acupuncture. Hope it helps with my dizziness. 

Oh and my first prenatal appt is may 1st. :thimbup:


----------



## tundralife2

DrGomps said:


> Tlk, my daughters first word was cat. We have a cat. They love the pets more them us. Boo for having to wait for July. Sucky. Xhugsx
> 
> Fx'ed mmcrv.
> 
> Tundra, do you mean DHA? I take that. They have gummy prenatal a that have DHA in them. :haha:
> 
> I am at acupuncture. Hope it helps with my dizziness.
> 
> Oh and my first prenatal appt is may 1st. :thimbup:

Not at all. There is DHA and DHEA they are both different. The DHEA is supposed to increase egg quality and quantity and it balances out hormones. It has recently been published in some medical journals and being used in IVF for fertility clinics. I figured it can't hurt me if I take it. I read a lot of positive stories about it online. DHA I think is supposed to support brain function and development and is in prenatal vitamins and also now in children's multivitamins too.


----------



## tlk71411

mmcrv said:


> Sorry AF got you Schultz! It always stinks doesn't it?
> 
> Jamesmomma - Your BBT looks great given your AF is due today
> 
> August - I am sorry about the BFN I really thought I saw a line on your test! FX for you!
> 
> AFM, AF is due on Friday and my BBT is still kinda high, lets see what happens tomorrow. Fingers crossed!!

Fingers crossed for you hon! Are you testing tomorrow?



DrGomps said:


> Tlk, my daughters first word was cat. We have a cat. They love the pets more them us. Boo for having to wait for July. Sucky. Xhugsx
> 
> Fx'ed mmcrv.
> 
> Tundra, do you mean DHA? I take that. They have gummy prenatal a that have DHA in them. :haha:
> 
> I am at acupuncture. Hope it helps with my dizziness.
> 
> Oh and my first prenatal appt is may 1st. :thimbup:

They definitely do! She does say Mama though...but only when shes following me around the house lol I'm not out yet at least...until the witch shows her bloody face I'm not out. I'll test tomorrow cuz I'm a crazy person lol
I hope the accupuncture helps you hon!! Lucky you got an appointment so soon!


----------



## mmcrv

tlk71411 said:


> mmcrv said:
> 
> 
> Sorry AF got you Schultz! It always stinks doesn't it?
> 
> Jamesmomma - Your BBT looks great given your AF is due today
> 
> August - I am sorry about the BFN I really thought I saw a line on your test! FX for you!
> 
> AFM, AF is due on Friday and my BBT is still kinda high, lets see what happens tomorrow. Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you hon! Are you testing tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> Tlk, my daughters first word was cat. We have a cat. They love the pets more them us. Boo for having to wait for July. Sucky. Xhugsx
> 
> Fx'ed mmcrv.
> 
> Tundra, do you mean DHA? I take that. They have gummy prenatal a that have DHA in them. :haha:
> 
> I am at acupuncture. Hope it helps with my dizziness.
> 
> Oh and my first prenatal appt is may 1st. :thimbup:Click to expand...
> 
> They definitely do! She does say Mama though...but only when shes following me around the house lol I'm not out yet at least...until the witch shows her bloody face I'm not out. I'll test tomorrow cuz I'm a crazy person lol
> I hope the accupuncture helps you hon!! Lucky you got an appointment so soon!Click to expand...

No I am not testing until I am late for AF (So not before this weekend)! But I said lets wait for tomorrow because I have never had temp above coverline on 15dpo, if my BBT is high tomorrow I might just be tempted to test!

And I like the spirit girl you are not out until the witch shows! i am sure it sucks not knowing when AF is due but I hope you get your answers soon!Lots of :dust:


----------



## tundralife2

tlk71411 said:


> mmcrv said:
> 
> 
> Sorry AF got you Schultz! It always stinks doesn't it?
> 
> Jamesmomma - Your BBT looks great given your AF is due today
> 
> August - I am sorry about the BFN I really thought I saw a line on your test! FX for you!
> 
> AFM, AF is due on Friday and my BBT is still kinda high, lets see what happens tomorrow. Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you hon! Are you testing tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> Tlk, my daughters first word was cat. We have a cat. They love the pets more them us. Boo for having to wait for July. Sucky. Xhugsx
> 
> Fx'ed mmcrv.
> 
> Tundra, do you mean DHA? I take that. They have gummy prenatal a that have DHA in them. :haha:
> 
> I am at acupuncture. Hope it helps with my dizziness.
> 
> Oh and my first prenatal appt is may 1st. :thimbup:Click to expand...
> 
> They definitely do! She does say Mama though...but only when shes following me around the house lol I'm not out yet at least...until the witch shows her bloody face I'm not out. I'll test tomorrow cuz I'm a crazy person lol
> I hope the accupuncture helps you hon!! Lucky you got an appointment so soon!Click to expand...

Hoping she stays away but on the other hand hoping for you that if it's not your month that she will come on time so that you can be regular and then go full force this cycle. Little ones are so sweet, aren't they. My boys were always so sweet when they were that little. Now, I will be having a teenager this year. My oldest will be 14!! Whew...where did my baby go? :nope::nope:


----------



## MiaHop

Tlk and Dr. G, my daughters first and only word is SAM, it's the cat's name. Doesnt say mama or daddy. nothing, just sam. they def. love animals more than us.

schultzie18 - sorry the witch got you. :(

Fingers crossed for the rest of you. you guys aren't out yet. If she hasn't shown up you are not out...


----------



## tlk71411

I tested this AM. SWEAR I see a line. I'm going to post a pic as soon as I can.


----------



## DrGomps

Oh. Sorry. I never heard of dhea. Fx'ed it helps. Did your dr recommend you take it?


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed tlk.


----------



## tlk71411

It's very faint...wouldnt it be darker seeing as AF is due tomorrow?


----------



## MiaHop

tlk71411 said:


> It's very faint...wouldnt it be darker seeing as AF is due tomorrow?

not necessarily. It depends when implantation occurred. Also, depends how much hcg you have in your system. Some women start of slow (with hcg) and then it just shoots up...I read this somewhere.

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

What Mia said. If you implanted late, it would be faint. I implanted at 7 dpo.


----------



## tundralife2

DrGomps said:


> What Mia said. If you implanted late, it would be faint. I implanted at 7 dpo.

when did you get your + after you implanted at 7DPO? How many DPO were you then?


----------



## mmcrv

FX tlk, post a pic soon!


----------



## mmcrv

DrG, MiaHop, Tlk loved the talks about your daughters, you are so lucky you have one little girl (if not more). I am TTC for our first baby and I can't wait for a little bundle of joy in my arms.


----------



## cyncity

Tlk - FX'd!!

I just started reading "making Babies" last night, so we'll see what kind of changes I should be making this cycle. I have an accupuncture appointment scheduled to help mive up O. I have fertilitea en route, but I'm not sure if I'll use this cycle or not.

What are other ladies trying this cycle?


----------



## tundralife2

cyncity said:


> Tlk - FX'd!!
> 
> I just started reading "making Babies" last night, so we'll see what kind of changes I should be making this cycle. I have an accupuncture appointment scheduled to help mive up O. I have fertilitea en route, but I'm not sure if I'll use this cycle or not.
> 
> What are other ladies trying this cycle?

DHEA its a vitamin. You can google it. Found tons of positive stories. It's supposed to help with quality and quantity of our eggs and balance out hormones


----------



## mimdan

tundralife2 said:


> cyncity said:
> 
> 
> Tlk - FX'd!!
> 
> I just started reading "making Babies" last night, so we'll see what kind of changes I should be making this cycle. I have an accupuncture appointment scheduled to help mive up O. I have fertilitea en route, but I'm not sure if I'll use this cycle or not.
> 
> What are other ladies trying this cycle?
> 
> DHEA its a vitamin. You can google it. Found tons of positive stories. It's supposed to help with quality and quantity of our eggs and balance out hormonesClick to expand...

Says not too take if you have pcos so that counts me out lol


----------



## mimdan

schultzie18 said:


> Hi all,
> Just wanted to let you know that the ugly :witch: showed!!! Just on time... I really wanted it to be this month... After my ectopic in December I just want to feel pregnant again!! :cry:
> 
> Well onto next cycle! :flower:

Sorry hun :( :hugs: hope your ok x


----------



## mimdan

tlk71411 said:


> I tested this AM. SWEAR I see a line. I'm going to post a pic as soon as I can.

Ooooh ! How exciting tlk !! Fingers are still crossed x


----------



## mimdan

Wheres the next tww already !!!! :coffee: I'm bored and miss SS lol mind you I've had a hell of a tww as far as symptoms go so nothing is gunna mean to much to me next cycle..spose thats a good thing as wont be such a big let down when I see bfn, not that I'm going too (positive thinking) :)

I think I might just use the opks next cycle as well as BD like a crazy women and take pregnacare vitamins..I did buy a basal thermometer but dont think I can be arsed to use it yet.

Hope all you ladies are doing good :thumbup: x


----------



## tundralife2

mimdan said:


> Wheres the next tww already !!!! :coffee: I'm bored and miss SS lol mind you I've had a hell of a tww as far as symptoms go so nothing is gunna mean to much to me next cycle..spose thats a good thing as wont be such a big let down when I see bfn, not that I'm going too (positive thinking) :)
> 
> I think I might just use the opks next cycle as well as BD like a crazy women and take pregnacare vitamins..I did buy a basal thermometer but dont think I can be arsed to use it yet.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing good :thumbup: x

Hi Mimdan! don't worry, your tww will be here soon enough. This could be your lucky month!! I know how the :coffee: part goes! I am due AF this weekend. Some moments I feel she is coming around the corner and others I'm like hmmm....I'm feeling more crampy so sure she's coming soon! Ugh... I was just so mean to my DH and I don't know why. I have been an emotional train wreck lol. If I could say anything was different for me this cycle it would be my emotions and I'm not even on the clomid this time. Yikes!


----------



## Leti

Hello ladies,

The :witch: has made her appearance. So on to the next cycle.


----------



## Leti

mimdan said:


> Wheres the next tww already !!!! :coffee: I'm bored and miss SS lol mind you I've had a hell of a tww as far as symptoms go so nothing is gunna mean to much to me next cycle..spose thats a good thing as wont be such a big let down when I see bfn, not that I'm going too (positive thinking) :)
> 
> I think I might just use the opks next cycle as well as BD like a crazy women and take pregnacare vitamins..I did buy a basal thermometer but dont think I can be arsed to use it yet.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing good :thumbup: x

Mimdan, I'm right there with you! Don't know what I'm going to do first thing in the morning now :shrug:.

But I'll try not to obsess next cycle, I think the stress is killing my chances.


----------



## Leti

tlk71411 said:


> I tested this AM. SWEAR I see a line. I'm going to post a pic as soon as I can.

:happydance: fedx for you!!!!


----------



## Leti

cyncity said:


> Tlk - FX'd!!
> 
> I just started reading "making Babies" last night, so we'll see what kind of changes I should be making this cycle. I have an accupuncture appointment scheduled to help mive up O. I have fertilitea en route, but I'm not sure if I'll use this cycle or not.
> 
> What are other ladies trying this cycle?

Very interesting cyncity, keep us updated with what you learn.
As for me I'm trying to be more relaxed next cycle, I was too stressed out for this one.


----------



## DrGomps

tundralife2 said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> What Mia said. If you implanted late, it would be faint. I implanted at 7 dpo.
> 
> when did you get your + after you implanted at 7DPO? How many DPO were you then?Click to expand...

um...with urine...I think it was a faint faint line at 9 DPO...obvious BFP at 10...I was also testing with serum...so I knew at 8 DPO. :flower:



mmcrv said:


> DrG, MiaHop, Tlk loved the talks about your daughters, you are so lucky you have one little girl (if not more). I am TTC for our first baby and I can't wait for a little bundle of joy in my arms.

ah! You will be a great mom! I am sure you will have that bundle of joy soon!! 



tundralife2 said:


> cyncity said:
> 
> 
> Tlk - FX'd!!
> 
> I just started reading "making Babies" last night, so we'll see what kind of changes I should be making this cycle. I have an accupuncture appointment scheduled to help mive up O. I have fertilitea en route, but I'm not sure if I'll use this cycle or not.
> 
> What are other ladies trying this cycle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHEA its a vitamin. You can google it. Found tons of positive stories. It's supposed to help with quality and quantity of our eggs and balance out hormonesClick to expand...

I thought it was a steroid hormone...now confused...



mimdan said:


> Wheres the next tww already !!!! :coffee: I'm bored and miss SS lol mind you I've had a hell of a tww as far as symptoms go so nothing is gunna mean to much to me next cycle..spose thats a good thing as wont be such a big let down when I see bfn, not that I'm going too (positive thinking) :)
> 
> I think I might just use the opks next cycle as well as BD like a crazy women and take pregnacare vitamins..I did buy a basal thermometer but dont think I can be arsed to use it yet.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing good :thumbup: x

honestly I had TONS of symptoms my bfn cycles too...thats why I track them so I know whats real and what isn't. The headaches were a new symptom this cycle...



Leti said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> The :witch: has made her appearance. So on to the next cycle.

Oh no!! So sorry hun. :hugs:



Leti said:


> cyncity said:
> 
> 
> Tlk - FX'd!!
> 
> I just started reading "making Babies" last night, so we'll see what kind of changes I should be making this cycle. I have an accupuncture appointment scheduled to help mive up O. I have fertilitea en route, but I'm not sure if I'll use this cycle or not.
> 
> What are other ladies trying this cycle?
> 
> Very interesting cyncity, keep us updated with what you learn.
> As for me I'm trying to be more relaxed next cycle, I was too stressed out for this one.Click to expand...

stress plays a HUGE role...I actually took an anti-anxiety/anti-depressant both this cycle and DD's cycle...I stopped now, but it helped I think. TTC is STRESSFUL!!


----------



## tlk71411

So tomorrow makes it officially 30 days post mc :cry: my friend looked at my test and said no way, def negative :nope: I hope AF doesn't make me wait much longer :( sorry for the depressing post I'm just so disappointed.
Fx for all of you.


----------



## jamesmomma201

tlk71411 said:


> So tomorrow makes it officially 30 days post mc :cry: my friend looked at my test and said no way, def negative :nope: I hope AF doesn't make me wait much longer :( sorry for the depressing post I'm just so disappointed.
> Fx for all of you.

So sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## SloppyJoe

Hey! Updating. Got my BFP!!!! Going to schedule a appointment tomorrow to affirm it and etc. :D I'm so excited!
The symtoms I had was: mild ovary pain, mild uterus pain, mild upper leg pain, and sore breasts that felt swollen. Also experienced light nausea at evening time. :)
There is a post somewhere that says what all I did this month...and I believe it worked!! Hoping it's a sticky bean! If you pray, please do for me. I don't want to lose another one!


----------



## DrGomps

tlk71411 said:


> So tomorrow makes it officially 30 days post mc :cry: my friend looked at my test and said no way, def negative :nope: I hope AF doesn't make me wait much longer :( sorry for the depressing post I'm just so disappointed.
> Fx for all of you.

boo...:hugs: ttc is rough business...especially after a loss...



SloppyJoe said:


> Hey! Updating. Got my BFP!!!! Going to schedule a appointment tomorrow to affirm it and etc. :D I'm so excited!
> The symtoms I had was: mild ovary pain, mild uterus pain, mild upper leg pain, and sore breasts that felt swollen. Also experienced light nausea at evening time. :)
> There is a post somewhere that says what all I did this month...and I believe it worked!! Hoping it's a sticky bean! If you pray, please do for me. I don't want to lose another one!

wow! Congrats hun! h& H 9 months! when are you due??


----------



## augustluvers

tlk71411 said:


> So tomorrow makes it officially 30 days post mc :cry: my friend looked at my test and said no way, def negative :nope: I hope AF doesn't make me wait much longer :( sorry for the depressing post I'm just so disappointed.
> Fx for all of you.

Tlk ~ When I had my miscarriage 5 years ago, my period didn't come for a while. It's normal for a period to not show for 6 plus weeks. Are you seeing a ferility doctor or obgyn as you are TTC? I only ask because my obgyn made me come in after 5 weeks of no period and after a negative blood test she gave me medications to bring on a period. HOWEVER, I have heard of so many women conceiving in the weeks after a mc. I'm sorry you have to go through this. I know it can be so hard and frustrating. :hugs::hugs: I'm here for you 



SloppyJoe said:


> Hey! Updating. Got my BFP!!!! Going to schedule a appointment tomorrow to affirm it and etc. :D I'm so excited!
> The symtoms I had was: mild ovary pain, mild uterus pain, mild upper leg pain, and sore breasts that felt swollen. Also experienced light nausea at evening time. :)
> There is a post somewhere that says what all I did this month...and I believe it worked!! Hoping it's a sticky bean! If you pray, please do for me. I don't want to lose another one!

Congrats :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

Update on me ~ 

Not much to say, still :bfn: ... oh well, it's just not meant to be, you know.
Tomorrow is my appointment with the FS.


----------



## jamesmomma201

SloppyJoe said:


> Hey! Updating. Got my BFP!!!! Going to schedule a appointment tomorrow to affirm it and etc. :D I'm so excited!
> The symtoms I had was: mild ovary pain, mild uterus pain, mild upper leg pain, and sore breasts that felt swollen. Also experienced light nausea at evening time. :)
> There is a post somewhere that says what all I did this month...and I believe it worked!! Hoping it's a sticky bean! If you pray, please do for me. I don't want to lose another one!

Congrats!!


----------



## jamesmomma201

Afm, not feeling real optimistic today, had a temp dip so af is probably on her way. :(


----------



## MiaHop

tlk71411 - so sorry to hear that. It's really hard :(. After my MC it took 5 weeks and 2 days to get my period. I remember I was freaking out. I did so much research, I ready that majority of women get theirs either at 5, 6, or 7 weeks...with some going into 8 weeks. Also for me my periods weren't regular anymore, it was 35, 30, 35 days. This doesn't mean it will be this way for you...it depends how far along you are and how your body handled it in general (everyone is different). I still hope it's your month. It's not too late...if AF isnt here yet it doesnt mean anything yet.

augustluvers - sucks to see that BFN...BUT it's not over yet!!!

SloppyJoe - congrats!!!!

jamesmomma201 - you're not out yet!!! If you don't feel optimistic, I'll feel it for you...sending positive vibes.

mmcrv - thanks hun :). You'll be a mommy before you know it! :)

tundralife2 - I got my first very faint BFP on DPO8...I didnt believe it till DPO10 because it was just too faint. So that means I must have had implantation around DPO7/8, but thats just me guessing based on when I started to see a line.


----------



## DrGomps

augustluvers said:


> Update on me ~
> 
> Not much to say, still :bfn: ... oh well, it's just not meant to be, you know.
> Tomorrow is my appointment with the FS.


BOO!! Well at least you will get pregnant very soon with the FS. Maybe even with two!!



jamesmomma201 said:


> Afm, not feeling real optimistic today, had a temp dip so af is probably on her way. :(

your still not out yet...



MiaHop said:


> tlk71411 - so sorry to hear that. It's really hard :(. After my MC it took 5 weeks and 2 days to get my period. I remember I was freaking out. I did so much research, I ready that majority of women get theirs either at 5, 6, or 7 weeks...with some going into 8 weeks. Also for me my periods weren't regular anymore, it was 35, 30, 35 days. This doesn't mean it will be this way for you...it depends how far along you are and how your body handled it in general (everyone is different). I still hope it's your month. It's not too late...if AF isnt here yet it doesnt mean anything yet.
> 
> augustluvers - sucks to see that BFN...BUT it's not over yet!!!
> 
> SloppyJoe - congrats!!!!
> 
> jamesmomma201 - you're not out yet!!! If you don't feel optimistic, I'll feel it for you...sending positive vibes.
> 
> mmcrv - thanks hun :). You'll be a mommy before you know it! :)
> 
> tundralife2 - I got my first very faint BFP on DPO8...I didnt believe it till DPO10 because it was just too faint. So that means I must have had implantation around DPO7/8, but thats just me guessing based on when I started to see a line.


I think I implanted at 7 DPO too!! I just noticed your in NYC...where in the city??? I go to albert einstein college of medicine in the bronx and live on campus. I used to live and commute from the upper east side...its definitely much easier for me now to live on campus, just a 5 min walk from work...so I can go home and see mY DD anytime I want...but my poor hubby has a 1.5 hr commute down to wall street.


----------



## MiaHop

DrG - :) nice!
I live in Brooklyn. All the way down by the water (Marine park/sheepshead bay area)
Work in times square so I have an hour commute, sucks but gives me some down time to read and do my own thing. 
Off topic - they let spouses and kids live on campus...i'm assuming you don't live in a dorm right...been a while since I went to college. I went to Pace in the city. I'm an ecommerce Project manager, so I build websites. Speaking of which my new client right now is little tikes...so when i launch them in October...I plan to share their discount codes with all of you :)...friend and family sale for the holidays!


----------



## DrGomps

MiaHop said:


> DrG - :) nice!
> I live in Brooklyn. All the way down by the water (Marine park/sheepshead bay area)
> Work in times square so I have an hour commute, sucks but gives me some down time to read and do my own thing.
> Off topic - they let spouses and kids live on campus...i'm assuming you don't live in a dorm right...been a while since I went to college. I went to Pace in the city. I'm an ecommerce Project manager, so I build websites. Speaking of which my new client right now is little tikes...so when i launch them in October...I plan to share their discount codes with all of you :)...friend and family sale for the holidays!


ooh! I love little tykes!

no, its not a dorm...they are apartments. We have a 2 bedroom with a HUGE living room/family room. and its subsidized. :D


----------



## DrGomps

oh and I LOVE little tikes!


----------



## DrGomps

oh and I changed the name of our thread since most of us aren't in the tww anymore...


----------



## MiaHop

DrGomps said:


> MiaHop said:
> 
> 
> DrG - :) nice!
> I live in Brooklyn. All the way down by the water (Marine park/sheepshead bay area)
> Work in times square so I have an hour commute, sucks but gives me some down time to read and do my own thing.
> Off topic - they let spouses and kids live on campus...i'm assuming you don't live in a dorm right...been a while since I went to college. I went to Pace in the city. I'm an ecommerce Project manager, so I build websites. Speaking of which my new client right now is little tikes...so when i launch them in October...I plan to share their discount codes with all of you :)...friend and family sale for the holidays!
> 
> 
> ooh! I love little tykes!
> 
> no, its not a dorm...they are apartments. We have a 2 bedroom with a HUGE living room/family room. and its subsidized. :DClick to expand...

hehe! nice! I wish my place was subsidized...
I'll try to make the site as easy for us to use as possible...:comp:


----------



## cyncity

Leti - I'm sorry :(

Sloppy - congrats!

All other ladies in waiting... FX'd for you xo

So I read that book in like a day and it is very good. I also have the Infertility Cure which I used for DD and this book is similar, but uses more Western medicine friendly terms and advice, although it is balanced in both Western and Eastern medicines.

After doing the checklist I am "stuck" and "tired" types. Very similar to where I was when tried to conceive DD. The stuck type tends to be stressed out - I'm type A personality, overachiever, high expectations, etc... which means that I'm moody and cranky all the time because nothing lives up to my standards (mostly I don't meet my standards!) I'm tired because I don't get a lot of rest, but even when I do I'm still sluggish - mostly because of my diet and exercise I'd say, but also because I have a 2 year old who still gets up at night!

I went to bulk barn (as the name implies, everything you would want in bulk) and got $70 worth of whole grains, nuts, seeds... I baked a loaf of whole wheat bread last night (DS says it tasted better than the white bread I usually bake). I made a big pot of oat groats this morning and I'm going to make some granola later today. I have slowly been cutting back on meat from our diet, focusing on salmon at least 2x a week and lean meats like chicken when we do eat it. We eat a lot of lentils, chickpeas and beans instead. I'm supposed to stay away from flax and soy as, according to the book, they are strong phytoestrogens and not recommended for my type. I'm cutting out all coffee (including decaf as it makes the body too acidic), and instead drinking raspberry leaf tea and jasmine tea daily. Every morning I make green smoothies for the family, but for mine I really chock them full of greens like kale, spinach, celery, sometimes bok choy and parsley (although parsley is not great for breastfeeding). I'm cutting back on dairy to include just homemade yogurt and cheeses like cheddar, goat and parmesan. Proteins will be mostly beans, quinoa & eggs (free run)

I need to start running again as I haven't been out since I was pregnant with DD. Going to try half hour a day with the jogging stroller now that the snow is (kinda) melting. Heating pad on lower back for 1/2 hour a day before ovulation.

I'm supposed to start taking low dose aspirin daily - in fact, Dr. Sami David recommends this to almost all of his patients. This will be the first time I try.

Here are the book's super fertility foods:

Flaxseed - 2 tbsp. ground up on cereals, salads or in smoothies - also flaxseed oil great in salad dressing (my stuck type advises against flax, see above)

Sprouts 

Goji berries - these things are pricy, but taste like a cross between a raisin and craisin and are pretty yum.

I'm also cutting out all alcohol (this will be the hardest for me). In our circle of friends, we meet a couple of times a month and it is the time I love to kill a bottle or two of wine to relax (we are all kind of bad this way - work hard, play hard). But yeah, I'll stick to a glass of red and savour it throughout the evening. 

Wow I wrote a novel there! The book - I highly recommend.


----------



## cyncity

Mia - I also LOVE little tykes!!


----------



## MiaHop

hehe they are a very nice client (which is so nice for a change). I'm working on getting that discount...

cyncity - thanks for that info!
this month was the first time I used low dose asprin


----------



## cyncity

Mia - what dose did you take and when did you start? Are you still taking it?


----------



## MiaHop

cyncity said:


> Mia - what dose did you take and when did you start? Are you still taking it?

Started taking on CD8. I took Bayers baby asprin 81mg (chewable cherry).
Still taking it. Haven't had the chance yet to tell the doctor I'm pregnant or that i am taking it. so still doing it...


----------



## mmcrv

SloppyJoe said:


> Hey! Updating. Got my BFP!!!! Going to schedule a appointment tomorrow to affirm it and etc. :D I'm so excited!
> The symtoms I had was: mild ovary pain, mild uterus pain, mild upper leg pain, and sore breasts that felt swollen. Also experienced light nausea at evening time. :)
> There is a post somewhere that says what all I did this month...and I believe it worked!! Hoping it's a sticky bean! If you pray, please do for me. I don't want to lose another one!

Congrats! Wish you h&h 9 months, saying a little prayer for you!


----------



## mmcrv

jamesmomma201 said:


> Afm, not feeling real optimistic today, had a temp dip so af is probably on her way. :(

I feel the same way :( BBT went down today (15dpo) even though I don't think I should count this one since I rarely had any sleep last night! AF is due tomorrow and I feel like she will be on time. Sorry for the depressing note but I really hope AF doesn't show for us.


----------



## DrGomps

interesting cyncity...sounds very healthy....

I actually took low dose aspirin with DD, but didn't this time because I am still nursing and worry about reye's syndrome.

and I would say a little red wine helps the circulation and relieves stress which helps fertility....and I consumed green tea and still do...I need some caffeine...

I do take raspberry leaf capsules. Its great for uterine health. 

I also took black cohosh during the follicular period and mucinex and EPO. I also used conceive plus and softcups. I also took clomid. which I think was probably what did the trick. :flower:

when do you have acupuncture...I went yesterday and still feel better as far as dizziness goes. :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

mmcrv said:


> jamesmomma201 said:
> 
> 
> Afm, not feeling real optimistic today, had a temp dip so af is probably on her way. :(
> 
> I feel the same way :( BBT went down today (15dpo) even though I don't think I should count this one since I rarely had any sleep last night! AF is due tomorrow and I feel like she will be on time. Sorry for the depressing note but I really hope AF doesn't show for us.Click to expand...

I am hoping she stays away...how long have you been TTC???


----------



## jamesmomma201

mmcrv said:


> jamesmomma201 said:
> 
> 
> Afm, not feeling real optimistic today, had a temp dip so af is probably on her way. :(
> 
> I feel the same way :( BBT went down today (15dpo) even though I don't think I should count this one since I rarely had any sleep last night! AF is due tomorrow and I feel like she will be on time. Sorry for the depressing note but I really hope AF doesn't show for us.Click to expand...

I hope she stays away too! Maybe both of our temps will go back up tomorrow. Fx'd!


----------



## jamesmomma201

DrGomps said:


> mmcrv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamesmomma201 said:
> 
> 
> Afm, not feeling real optimistic today, had a temp dip so af is probably on her way. :(
> 
> I feel the same way :( BBT went down today (15dpo) even though I don't think I should count this one since I rarely had any sleep last night! AF is due tomorrow and I feel like she will be on time. Sorry for the depressing note but I really hope AF doesn't show for us.Click to expand...
> 
> I am hoping she stays away...how long have you been TTC???Click to expand...

Not sure if you were asking me or mmcrv or both Lol. I've been ntnp for about a year. I've been losing weight so I would ovulate. Just started actively ttc again this cycle cuz it's looking like they are straightening out.


----------



## mmcrv

DrGomps said:


> mmcrv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamesmomma201 said:
> 
> 
> Afm, not feeling real optimistic today, had a temp dip so af is probably on her way. :(
> 
> I feel the same way :( BBT went down today (15dpo) even though I don't think I should count this one since I rarely had any sleep last night! AF is due tomorrow and I feel like she will be on time. Sorry for the depressing note but I really hope AF doesn't show for us.Click to expand...
> 
> I am hoping she stays away...how long have you been TTC???Click to expand...

Lol I wasn't sure either if you were asking me or jamesmomma! I have been charting for a couple of months to get the hang of it but this is basically our first cycle trying.....we haven't bd'd a lot as we just started and taking it slow.


----------



## Bluvixne

So this is all very very new to me! I got matching opk lines on Monday at 730 am. Had bd d that morning and Saturday morning prior. Also bd d tues which was also positive opk.( I did 1st round clomid on 5-9) yest it was faded away. Hoping all of this is a good sign and bd d enough. Tried yest morning but dh said all used up! Lol tomorrow day 21 progesterone draw. My temp today was 97.94


----------



## cyncity

DrG - totally didn't occur to me about breastfeeding and aspirin until you mentioned it - thank you!!!! I looked it up on kellymom and it is definitely not recommended so I will skip.

I have acupuncture on the 29th (cd15) - soonest I could get in. Glad to see it's still helping you!


----------



## tlk71411

Congrats to the new bfps I wish you the best :flower:
Today is 30 days post mc. No AF but I know that's not out of the ordinary. My Dr (not an obgyn or re) had my blood drawn today. I get the results tomorrow. I'm just going to start preparing myself for ttc in July. I'm going to start temping- do I have to wait for AF to start? Thank you all and its been so nice getting to know y'all- you guys are all so wonderful. I may not be on as much but I'll be stalking!


----------



## tundralife2

tlk71411 said:


> Congrats to the new bfps I wish you the best :flower:
> Today is 30 days post mc. No AF but I know that's not out of the ordinary. My Dr (not an obgyn or re) had my blood drawn today. I get the results tomorrow. I'm just going to start preparing myself for ttc in July. I'm going to start temping- do I have to wait for AF to start? Thank you all and its been so nice getting to know y'all- you guys are all so wonderful. I may not be on as much but I'll be stalking!

Aww honey! What bloods did you have drawn? I'm waiting patiently today as the doctor should be calling me soon with my progesterone results. Maybe if they say you are not pregnant then if you don't start they could give you something to jumpstart your AF this cycle so that you can get back on a regular cycle? Why are you waiting until july? Did you say you and DH are military? I couldn't remember. Trying to keep up with everyone makes me dizzy lol :flower

I hope you get good results with your blood work.


----------



## tlk71411

tundralife2 said:


> Aww honey! What bloods did you have drawn? I'm waiting patiently today as the doctor should be calling me soon with my progesterone results. Maybe if they say you are not pregnant then if you don't start they could give you something to jumpstart your AF this cycle so that you can get back on a regular cycle? Why are you waiting until july? Did you say you and DH are military? I couldn't remember. Trying to keep up with everyone makes me dizzy lol :flower
> 
> I hope you get good results with your blood work.


I'm just getting hcg drawn to make sure it's gone (or it's magically I'm prego lol) 
My dh & I are military and he's in VA. I'll be able to visit him first 2 weeks of July.
I hope you get good results! :flower:


----------



## augustluvers

Just a few hours away for my Ivf pre-start blood work, ultrasound and consult. Oh they are doing a blood pregnancy test... I'll update in the morning, good night girls


----------



## tundralife2

yay!! I just got a call on my progesterone level and it shows that I indeed did ovulate on my own!! I am so excited. She said anything above 10 shows positive activity!!! My level was 28.1 yay yay yay!!!


----------



## jamesmomma201

tundralife2 said:


> yay!! I just got a call on my progesterone level and it shows that I indeed did ovulate on my own!! I am so excited. She said anything above 10 shows positive activity!!! My level was 28.1 yay yay yay!!!

Yay!!


----------



## jamesmomma201

Still no sign of af this morning and temp went back up. Not quite sure what to think. Hopefully she'll stay away!! How's everybody else doing?


----------



## DrGomps

jamesmomma201 said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmcrv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamesmomma201 said:
> 
> 
> Afm, not feeling real optimistic today, had a temp dip so af is probably on her way. :(
> 
> I feel the same way :( BBT went down today (15dpo) even though I don't think I should count this one since I rarely had any sleep last night! AF is due tomorrow and I feel like she will be on time. Sorry for the depressing note but I really hope AF doesn't show for us.Click to expand...
> 
> I am hoping she stays away...how long have you been TTC???Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure if you were asking me or mmcrv or both Lol. I've been ntnp for about a year. I've been losing weight so I would ovulate. Just started actively ttc again this cycle cuz it's looking like they are straightening out.Click to expand...

glad your cycles have evened out...I don't remember who I meant to ask...but I am curious about your both. :haha: Stupid baby brain. :wacko:



mmcrv said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmcrv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamesmomma201 said:
> 
> 
> Afm, not feeling real optimistic today, had a temp dip so af is probably on her way. :(
> 
> I feel the same way :( BBT went down today (15dpo) even though I don't think I should count this one since I rarely had any sleep last night! AF is due tomorrow and I feel like she will be on time. Sorry for the depressing note but I really hope AF doesn't show for us.Click to expand...
> 
> I am hoping she stays away...how long have you been TTC???Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I wasn't sure either if you were asking me or jamesmomma! I have been charting for a couple of months to get the hang of it but this is basically our first cycle trying.....we haven't bd'd a lot as we just started and taking it slow.Click to expand...

yeah...the timed BDing can get old and put stress on a relationship. We dtd the day of O and 2 days before...and it did the trick...I honestly thought we didn't do it enough. :shrug:



Bluvixne said:


> So this is all very very new to me! I got matching opk lines on Monday at 730 am. Had bd d that morning and Saturday morning prior. Also bd d tues which was also positive opk.( I did 1st round clomid on 5-9) yest it was faded away. Hoping all of this is a good sign and bd d enough. Tried yest morning but dh said all used up! Lol tomorrow day 21 progesterone draw. My temp today was 97.94

:hi: and welcome!! my DD is a clomid baby and this baby is too!! :dust: 



cyncity said:


> DrG - totally didn't occur to me about breastfeeding and aspirin until you mentioned it - thank you!!!! I looked it up on kellymom and it is definitely not recommended so I will skip.
> 
> I have acupuncture on the 29th (cd15) - soonest I could get in. Glad to see it's still helping you!


yeah...aspirin is a no-no..your still nursing??



tlk71411 said:


> Congrats to the new bfps I wish you the best :flower:
> Today is 30 days post mc. No AF but I know that's not out of the ordinary. My Dr (not an obgyn or re) had my blood drawn today. I get the results tomorrow. I'm just going to start preparing myself for ttc in July. I'm going to start temping- do I have to wait for AF to start? Thank you all and its been so nice getting to know y'all- you guys are all so wonderful. I may not be on as much but I'll be stalking!

glad you got blood drawn...sucks that you have to wait until July. BOO!! Hopefully your cycles will be regulated back to normal.



tlk71411 said:


> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> Aww honey! What bloods did you have drawn? I'm waiting patiently today as the doctor should be calling me soon with my progesterone results. Maybe if they say you are not pregnant then if you don't start they could give you something to jumpstart your AF this cycle so that you can get back on a regular cycle? Why are you waiting until july? Did you say you and DH are military? I couldn't remember. Trying to keep up with everyone makes me dizzy lol :flower
> 
> I hope you get good results with your blood work.
> 
> 
> I'm just getting hcg drawn to make sure it's gone (or it's magically I'm prego lol)
> My dh & I are military and he's in VA. I'll be able to visit him first 2 weeks of July.
> I hope you get good results! :flower:Click to expand...

we appreciate your service and sacrifice. :hugs:



augustluvers said:


> Just a few hours away for my Ivf pre-start blood work, ultrasound and consult. Oh they are doing a blood pregnancy test... I'll update in the morning, good night girls

let us know how it goes. :hugs:


tundralife2 said:


> yay!! I just got a call on my progesterone level and it shows that I indeed did ovulate on my own!! I am so excited. She said anything above 10 shows positive activity!!! My level was 28.1 yay yay yay!!!

thats awesome!! Maybe your egg reserve is just fine!!! :dance:



jamesmomma201 said:


> Still no sign of af this morning and temp went back up. Not quite sure what to think. Hopefully she'll stay away!! How's everybody else doing?

:test: :haha:


AFM...

DD is really sick...she has a fever and I feel just awful that i got her sick. I am feeling better...I guess the reason I felt crummy all week was due to illness and not early pregnancy...its scary though to have symptoms go away...but my tests are getting nice and dark so trying to have faith that all is okay down there...can't wait for my first appt..


what does everyone have planned this weekend?? we are throwing a party for DH tomorrow for his birthday...I am going to buy some non-alcoholic wine so I can trick people into thinking I am not duffed. I love wine, so if people don't see me drinking they will guess. :dohh:


----------



## jamesmomma201

jamesmomma201 said:


> Still no sign of af this morning and temp went back up. Not quite sure what to think. Hopefully she'll stay away!! How's everybody else doing?

:test: :haha:


AFM...

DD is really sick...she has a fever and I feel just awful that i got her sick. I am feeling better...I guess the reason I felt crummy all week was due to illness and not early pregnancy...its scary though to have symptoms go away...but my tests are getting nice and dark so trying to have faith that all is okay down there...can't wait for my first appt..


what does everyone have planned this weekend?? we are throwing a party for DH tomorrow for his birthday...I am going to buy some non-alcoholic wine so I can trick people into thinking I am not duffed. I love wine, so if people don't see me drinking they will guess. :dohh:[/QUOTE]

I'm gonna try not to drunk much after lunch and see if I can hold it long enough to test this afternoon. Trying not to get my hopes up, but is kinda hard...

Sorry your dd is sick! I would so much rather me be sick than my son! We've actually been pretty lucky and he's only been sick like once in his life so far, other than a couple little sniffles. Hope she's better soon!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ladies seems like there is a lot going on. 

James momma i agree TEST! (although im still holding out so im not better ahha) 

Tlk good luck with the blood tests 

August still waiting for an updat :coffee:


----------



## mmcrv

Jamesmomma waiting for your test results!!! 

Tlk and august good luck with your blood tests! 

Tundralife that sounds great!!

DrGromps so sorry hope your little girl feels better soon!

AFM my BBT went down and under coverline :nope: i was so hoping it to stay up, AF shouldn't be far away! I have been so sad since the morning but feeling a bit better now.


----------



## jamesmomma201

mmcrv said:


> Jamesmomma waiting for your test results!!!
> 
> Tlk and august good luck with your blood tests!
> 
> Tundralife that sounds great!!
> 
> DrGromps so sorry hope your little girl feels better soon!
> 
> AFM my BBT went down and under coverline :nope: i was so hoping it to stay up, AF shouldn't be far away! I have been so sad since the morning but feeling a bit better now.

Oh no, I was waiting to hear from you, hoping yours went back up too! I'm very scared to test cuz I'm sure it'll be negative and then an hour later af will start as a cruel joke. But I'll let y'all know when I do. Gl to you, hopefully she won't come!


----------



## mmcrv

jamesmomma201 said:


> mmcrv said:
> 
> 
> Jamesmomma waiting for your test results!!!
> 
> Tlk and august good luck with your blood tests!
> 
> Tundralife that sounds great!!
> 
> DrGromps so sorry hope your little girl feels better soon!
> 
> AFM my BBT went down and under coverline :nope: i was so hoping it to stay up, AF shouldn't be far away! I have been so sad since the morning but feeling a bit better now.
> 
> Oh no, I was waiting to hear from you, hoping yours went back up too! I'm very scared to test cuz I'm sure it'll be negative and then an hour later af will start as a cruel joke. But I'll let y'all know when I do. Gl to you, hopefully she won't come!Click to expand...

aww so sweet of you, AF isn't here yet but I don't think I have a way out of that BBT dip lol. Test when you're ready and everything crossed it will be a positive! Lots and lots of babydust your way.


----------



## tundralife2

This thread gets better and better everyday! Can't wait for all the new updates today...!!! 

Good luck and happy friday!!


----------



## tlk71411

tundralife2 said:


> yay!! I just got a call on my progesterone level and it shows that I indeed did ovulate on my own!! I am so excited. She said anything above 10 shows positive activity!!! My level was 28.1 yay yay yay!!!

:thumbup: Woohooo!!! Glad you are clear in that aspect!!



jamesmomma201 said:


> Still no sign of af this morning and temp went back up. Not quite sure what to think. Hopefully she'll stay away!! How's everybody else doing?

Fx she stays away from you! mean old witch....



DrGomps said:


> glad you got blood drawn...sucks that you have to wait until July. BOO!! Hopefully your cycles will be regulated back to normal.
> 
> 
> we appreciate your service and sacrifice. :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM...
> 
> DD is really sick...she has a fever and I feel just awful that i got her sick. I am feeling better...I guess the reason I felt crummy all week was due to illness and not early pregnancy...its scary though to have symptoms go away...but my tests are getting nice and dark so trying to have faith that all is okay down there...can't wait for my first appt..
> 
> 
> what does everyone have planned this weekend?? we are throwing a party for DH tomorrow for his birthday...I am going to buy some non-alcoholic wine so I can trick people into thinking I am not duffed. I love wine, so if people don't see me drinking they will guess. :dohh:

Thanks- I never considered "sacrificing" when I joined until I was married, had a baby, had a miscarriage, and had my hubby stationed on the other side of the country:haha: lol I am looking forward to July though. :winkwink:Gotta get all fabulous looking so he can remember he has a smoking hott wife! :haha:
I'm sorry your DD is sick!! both me & DD have a cold and I feel so bad for her because at night she coughs so hard she throws up :nope: poor thing. The Highlands Homeopathic Cough Syrup works very nice though, without making them all groggy and sleepy too. 
My sister used to put cranberry juice in a wine glass to trick people lol It smells similar and it's really good for you & baby so hey lol
I'm taking Caroline (my DD) to the San Diego Zoo :happydance: love the zoo. And she loves animals & being outside so it's win win lol



mmcrv said:


> Jamesmomma waiting for your test results!!!
> 
> Tlk and august good luck with your blood tests!
> 
> Tundralife that sounds great!!
> 
> DrGromps so sorry hope your little girl feels better soon!
> 
> AFM my BBT went down and under coverline :nope: i was so hoping it to stay up, AF shouldn't be far away! I have been so sad since the morning but feeling a bit better now.

:hugs: I'm sorry hon. I hope it goes back up! I know how the disappointment feels. :dust: for you!



jamesmomma201 said:


> Oh no, I was waiting to hear from you, hoping yours went back up too! I'm very scared to test cuz I'm sure it'll be negative and then an hour later af will start as a cruel joke. But I'll let y'all know when I do. Gl to you, hopefully she won't come!

I think you should wait until tomorrow morning. But that is my $0.02 lol 


AFM- Got my blood drawn yesterday. Results this AM: my HCG is at a 1. So... No prego :nope: But...even though I'm disappointed...it'll be okay. I'm just going to focus on getting in shape as I've been ignoring it since my last BFP/MC/and this TWW. So i'll get my body baby-ready and bikini ready (VICTORIA'S SECRET HERE I COME!) and we will TTC in July....Are we keeping this thread up??:shrug: I'd still love to stalk you guys and maybe some of you will still be around in July (I SINCERELY HOPE NOT-I HOPE YOU ALL HAVE BFPs!) 

On an off note...how do I start temping? Do I have to wait for AF?


----------



## tundralife2

tlk- I have the same question. I wanted to start temping but was unsure when to start. I pretty much know for sure AF will show this weekend maybe even today. I wanted to add that I understand the sacrifice of military life. I hate it sometimes with a passion because it is so much sacrifice. I can't even begin to tell you how many deployments I've gone through with DH and it's rough on both ends and especially TTC. The base doctor says that she has been seeing a lot of infertility in military couples and some of it comes from the men having deformed sperms that they are tracking down due to chemical exposure or other exposures during deployments. I don't like how that sounds and DH hasn't had a SA done and is embarrased to do one since it's here on base. Sucks Sucks Sucks. I am sure that isn't your case since you already have a child and have recently been preggers. I just hope it won't be mine either!! I'm doing everything on my end to make sure it's not me though so we shall see. I'll be having my HSG next week if I start AF to see if my tubes are blocked or something. 

Good luck on the bikini body that's what I've been doing hehe but won't be wearing a bikini in Alaska anytime in the next 3 years haha!! Too dang cold. I'm sure DH will see you and be happy regardless. I love that reuniting thing...it's like falling all over again!! ;-)


----------



## mmcrv

Tlk I can't imagine how difficult it must be to live apart when you have a daughter and go through a miscarriage. Wishing you all the best for July and hope it comes sooner than you think!

As for charting - I would start when my period starts. You normally want to record your pre-O temps and post-O temps that's how you can identify exactly when you ovulated. Also its good to know how long your LP is. I try to take my temps very regularly but the most important days would be couple of days before O till the end of the cycle. The first time I charted I was pretty surprised to see I O'd on CD 12 when I just assumed it would be CD 16 for me. I could've easily have missed my O.

You can start now if you want to but you don't need to since you also have a bit of time to be ready with a pattern by July. But charting can be very stressful. I can't stop thinking about my temps all day. Some people stop charting after they know they O'd so that it's less stressful. Hope this helps.


----------



## DrGomps

jamesmomma201 said:


> I'm gonna try not to drunk much after lunch and see if I can hold it long enough to test this afternoon. Trying not to get my hopes up, but is kinda hard...
> 
> Sorry your dd is sick! I would so much rather me be sick than my son! We've actually been pretty lucky and he's only been sick like once in his life so far, other than a couple little sniffles. Hope she's better soon!

ooh...can't wait to see the results!!



mmcrv said:


> Jamesmomma waiting for your test results!!!
> 
> Tlk and august good luck with your blood tests!
> 
> Tundralife that sounds great!!
> 
> DrGromps so sorry hope your little girl feels better soon!
> 
> AFM my BBT went down and under coverline :nope: i was so hoping it to stay up, AF shouldn't be far away! I have been so sad since the morning but feeling a bit better now.

sorry about the temp dip..still holding out hope for you.



jamesmomma201 said:


> mmcrv said:
> 
> 
> Jamesmomma waiting for your test results!!!
> 
> Tlk and august good luck with your blood tests!
> 
> Tundralife that sounds great!!
> 
> DrGromps so sorry hope your little girl feels better soon!
> 
> AFM my BBT went down and under coverline :nope: i was so hoping it to stay up, AF shouldn't be far away! I have been so sad since the morning but feeling a bit better now.
> 
> Oh no, I was waiting to hear from you, hoping yours went back up too! I'm very scared to test cuz I'm sure it'll be negative and then an hour later af will start as a cruel joke. But I'll let y'all know when I do. Gl to you, hopefully she won't come!Click to expand...

yeah...it seems like everytime I would test is when she would show up...but then at least you have an answer! :haha:



mmcrv said:


> jamesmomma201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmcrv said:
> 
> 
> Jamesmomma waiting for your test results!!!
> 
> Tlk and august good luck with your blood tests!
> 
> Tundralife that sounds great!!
> 
> DrGromps so sorry hope your little girl feels better soon!
> 
> AFM my BBT went down and under coverline :nope: i was so hoping it to stay up, AF shouldn't be far away! I have been so sad since the morning but feeling a bit better now.
> 
> Oh no, I was waiting to hear from you, hoping yours went back up too! I'm very scared to test cuz I'm sure it'll be negative and then an hour later af will start as a cruel joke. But I'll let y'all know when I do. Gl to you, hopefully she won't come!Click to expand...
> 
> aww so sweet of you, AF isn't here yet but I don't think I have a way out of that BBT dip lol. Test when you're ready and everything crossed it will be a positive! Lots and lots of babydust your way.Click to expand...

my BBT doesn't always dip...is that normal for you right before AF??



tundralife2 said:


> This thread gets better and better everyday! Can't wait for all the new updates today...!!!
> 
> Good luck and happy friday!!

:D



tlk71411 said:


> Thanks- I never considered "sacrificing" when I joined until I was married, had a baby, had a miscarriage, and had my hubby stationed on the other side of the country:haha: lol I am looking forward to July though. :winkwink:Gotta get all fabulous looking so he can remember he has a smoking hott wife! :haha:
> I'm sorry your DD is sick!! both me & DD have a cold and I feel so bad for her because at night she coughs so hard she throws up :nope: poor thing. The Highlands Homeopathic Cough Syrup works very nice though, without making them all groggy and sleepy too.
> My sister used to put cranberry juice in a wine glass to trick people lol It smells similar and it's really good for you & baby so hey lol
> I'm taking Caroline (my DD) to the San Diego Zoo :happydance: love the zoo. And she loves animals & being outside so it's win win lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFM- Got my blood drawn yesterday. Results this AM: my HCG is at a 1. So... No prego :nope: But...even though I'm disappointed...it'll be okay. I'm just going to focus on getting in shape as I've been ignoring it since my last BFP/MC/and this TWW. So i'll get my body baby-ready and bikini ready (VICTORIA'S SECRET HERE I COME!) and we will TTC in July....Are we keeping this thread up??:shrug: I'd still love to stalk you guys and maybe some of you will still be around in July (I SINCERELY HOPE NOT-I HOPE YOU ALL HAVE BFPs!)
> 
> On an off note...how do I start temping? Do I have to wait for AF?

does your daughter take that cough syrup okay?? Its IMPOSSIBLE for me to give Josie medicine she vomits or spits it out...its HORRID!! 

Sorry about the negative blood test. :hugs: 

Whatcha going to do to get your body bikini ready??? I am a beachbody coach and would love to help you in that regard...are you on FB?

I LOVE san diego..have fun at the zoo!!



tundralife2 said:


> tlk- I have the same question. I wanted to start temping but was unsure when to start. I pretty much know for sure AF will show this weekend maybe even today. I wanted to add that I understand the sacrifice of military life. I hate it sometimes with a passion because it is so much sacrifice. I can't even begin to tell you how many deployments I've gone through with DH and it's rough on both ends and especially TTC. The base doctor says that she has been seeing a lot of infertility in military couples and some of it comes from the men having deformed sperms that they are tracking down due to chemical exposure or other exposures during deployments. I don't like how that sounds and DH hasn't had a SA done and is embarrased to do one since it's here on base. Sucks Sucks Sucks. I am sure that isn't your case since you already have a child and have recently been preggers. I just hope it won't be mine either!! I'm doing everything on my end to make sure it's not me though so we shall see. I'll be having my HSG next week if I start AF to see if my tubes are blocked or something.
> 
> Good luck on the bikini body that's what I've been doing hehe but won't be wearing a bikini in Alaska anytime in the next 3 years haha!! Too dang cold. I'm sure DH will see you and be happy regardless. I love that reuniting thing...it's like falling all over again!! ;-)

oh wow...alaska..I have never been there...I love the beach alot.

I am a military brat so grew up moving around all over the place...



mmcrv said:


> Tlk I can't imagine how difficult it must be to live apart when you have a daughter and go through a miscarriage. Wishing you all the best for July and hope it comes sooner than you think!
> 
> As for charting - I would start when my period starts. You normally want to record your pre-O temps and post-O temps that's how you can identify exactly when you ovulated. Also its good to know how long your LP is. I try to take my temps very regularly but the most important days would be couple of days before O till the end of the cycle. The first time I charted I was pretty surprised to see I O'd on CD 12 when I just assumed it would be CD 16 for me. I could've easily have missed my O.
> 
> You can start now if you want to but you don't need to since you also have a bit of time to be ready with a pattern by July. But charting can be very stressful. I can't stop thinking about my temps all day. Some people stop charting after they know they O'd so that it's less stressful. Hope this helps.

good temping 101 tutorial. :thumbup: I use fertility friend...there is an app on smart phones which is useful! :thumbup:


----------



## mmcrv

I'm out! AF is here :cry:

DrGromps my BBT always has a dip when Af is around but maybe not as drastic as today's. I just can't understand what the cramps on 10dpo was about


----------



## MiaHop

hey guys,

sorry haven't been around, work has been crazy....

mmcrv - sorry the witch got you :(....

DrG and Tlk sorry both your girls are sick. that sucks...its so hard to see when they are sick and you are ok. The coughing, the not sleeping, the moodiness. ine just got better last week.

TLK and Tundra - can't imagine how difficult military life is. I worked in DC as a consultant for 2 years, so I got to speak to a lot of military personnel. And as someone who's family was directly impacted by 9/11 i do want to say thank you for all that you guys do and the sacrifices you make. It's very much appreciated :)

tundra - good luck with that bikini body. Alaska is top of my list. I really want to see denali national park!!!!

As for myself and what i will be doing this weekend. I gave in and called the doctor this morning, and they want me to come in. As I am afraid to do any sonograms until i am like 7 weeks pregnant, she convinced me to do a blood test. So I got one scheduled tomorrow and another on Monday. They want to see that the levels are rising.
Oh and the doctor said I can continue taking low doses of baby aspirin. 

Tomorrow plan to take it easy, and Sunday i have my second swimming class with DD. As last weeks class was a total disaster, I really can;t wait till this class. Because of last weeks class my DD now cries every time i try to give her a bath...tries to get out every chance she gets.


----------



## tundralife2

Mia- I almost want to laugh at your story about DD wanting to get out of the tub. My youngest son who is now 11 (so I don't give him baths anymore lol) slipped out of my hand when we were walking along the shore line when he was like maybe 2 or so. Anyways, he never let me forget it. Once I would try to put him in the tub he would accuse me of letting him drown lol. He swims like a fish now obviously but he did not like being around me and water at the same time lol. Your story made me have a flashback and a good laugh!! haha

Hope everything works out for you at your dr appt but I am sure it will! So excited to hear your update tomorrow or will you have to wait on results?


----------



## MiaHop

tundralife2 said:


> Mia- I almost want to laugh at your story about DD wanting to get out of the tub. My youngest son who is now 11 (so I don't give him baths anymore lol) slipped out of my hand when we were walking along the shore line when he was like maybe 2 or so. Anyways, he never let me forget it. Once I would try to put him in the tub he would accuse me of letting him drown lol. He swims like a fish now obviously but he did not like being around me and water at the same time lol. Your story made me have a flashback and a good laugh!! haha
> 
> Hope everything works out for you at your dr appt but I am sure it will! So excited to hear your update tomorrow or will you have to wait on results?

haha. She just clings onto my shoulders as i try to bath her...i end up being wet too. I still put her in the kitchen sink...in her little tub...hey she fits...
I hope it ends, cause i was doing alot of look ma no hands...while holding her...she just hags on for dear life.

Thanks. Earliest I will have an answer is Monday. They want to compare the two, plus they dont work weekends...and my doc is on vacation this week. So her daughter (also a doctor) is referring me for blood.


----------



## jamesmomma201

So, I went ahead and tested this evening and looks like a :bfn: to me. :( I'll probably try to go get another test tonight so I can try in the morning, if no af by then, but I'd say I'm probably out.


----------



## cyncity

Hi ladies,

Just checking in to say hi and see the status. 

All you military wives, I can't imagine how difficult it must be to have DH deployed. I get stressed when my hubs is gone on business for just a few days. You're incredibly strong women.

Sorry to those who are out :( We still had a good run this month, hey??

I'm really pissy today. I had to cancel my blood donor appointment tomorrow morning (nurse says I shouldn't be depleting my body while TTC). Tomorrow night we were supposed to be going to a friend's place for a cocktail party to celebrate my bday but DH insisted we do it at our place so both of us could drink and not worry about getting home. But see the problem with that is that now I am cooking for everyone (and two of our friends are vegan) and I'm not even going to be drinking more than a glass or two of wine since I'm trying to clean up my diet. My house is a fricking disaster so I'll be cleaning all night, and DS has baseball tryouts for most of tomorrow morning, then I'll be cooking for the rest of the day... blech! Happy Birthday Cindy, haha!!! OK enough complaining, sorry!!


----------



## mmcrv

jamesmomma201 said:


> So, I went ahead and tested this evening and looks like a :bfn: to me. :( I'll probably try to go get another test tonight so I can try in the morning, if no af by then, but I'd say I'm probably out.

Sorry about the BFN but BBT is still up! You're not out till the witch shows, FX for you


----------



## jamesmomma201

mmcrv said:


> jamesmomma201 said:
> 
> 
> So, I went ahead and tested this evening and looks like a :bfn: to me. :( I'll probably try to go get another test tonight so I can try in the morning, if no af by then, but I'd say I'm probably out.
> 
> Sorry about the BFN but BBT is still up! You're not out till the witch shows, FX for youClick to expand...

Thanks, bfn on frer this morning, I really feel out, but still doesn't feel like af. Guess I'll just keep waiting it out.


----------



## tundralife2

well AF showed today but I knew she was going to. I had mild cramping then they progressed like usual when aF shows. I guess it's on to another cycle of ttc!! Good luck to everyone else still waiting.


----------



## kirstyjane13

Af got me today too. So.I'm enjoying a glass of wine and relaxing. Feeling quite positive about next month xx


----------



## tundralife2

That's the spirit Kirstyjane....I actually went and had my nails done today. My cramps are pretty bad today so not feeling like doing too much but I'm sure I will be feeling much better tomorrow!!


----------



## LuckyLightnin

I want in! I'm 11dpo and holding out!! Congrats to all those beautiful BFPs!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls I'm trying to concieve baby #2 I'm currently on my tww , I'm due af on the 28th . I don't think this is my month tho , I'm not well. Bad cramps and can't stay of the toilet , sorry for tmi. I've been tryin 11 months now , :( took 3 yrs for my 1st , hope u all gt ur bfps soon x


----------



## DrGomps

Mia...hopefully the swimming lessons go better today. :hugs: I want to start doing it with my daughter....where are you doing it??? I have looked into the 14th street Y and asphalt green...will probably start in the summer....she went swimming when we went to Jamaica when she was 10 months old...and is doing better with baths...I usually take them with her and she likes it when I dip her head in...I rest her head on my thighs so she can get her head wet...and she closes her eyes and relaxes...its precious. :cloud9:

Boo Tundra about the :witch: what are the plans this cycle??

sorry Kirsty!! I always have wine when the :witch: comes...:hugs: any new strategies for this cycle?? :dust:

welcome Lucky!! When is AF due??

welcome donna!! Wow...3 years...did you have assisted conception??? are you doing anything to assist conception this time??? MY DD and this pregnancy were both conceived on clomid.


----------



## LuckyLightnin

Thanks DrG! AF is due 4/25 or 4/26.. Holding out hope! I had a temp drop from 98.8 to 98.0 today. Still above cover line but not what I wanted to see!


----------



## DrGomps

lucky..your chart looks great...fx'ed hun!


----------



## donnarobinson

Ino hun was a long hard 3 years ! He is worth the wait but I'm dreading it taking so long this time , 
Nope I didn't have any assistance , 
I had a lap and dye done to check my tubes 17th may 2011 & had my bfp 31st may 2011 ! 
I'm not sure it that helped or it was just my time , 
Cuz techinally at the time of my operation I was already 2+5 weeks pregnant x 



DrGomps said:



> Mia...hopefully the swimming lessons go better today. :hugs: I want to start doing it with my daughter....where are you doing it??? I have looked into the 14th street Y and asphalt green...will probably start in the summer....she went swimming when we went to Jamaica when she was 10 months old...and is doing better with baths...I usually take them with her and she likes it when I dip her head in...I rest her head on my thighs so she can get her head wet...and she closes her eyes and relaxes...its precious. :cloud9:
> 
> Boo Tundra about the :witch: what are the plans this cycle??
> 
> sorry Kirsty!! I always have wine when the :witch: comes...:hugs: any new strategies for this cycle?? :dust:
> 
> welcome Lucky!! When is AF due??
> 
> welcome donna!! Wow...3 years...did you have assisted conception??? are you doing anything to assist conception this time??? MY DD and this pregnancy were both conceived on clomid.


----------



## DrGomps

I feel the same way...


----------



## MiaHop

DrGomps - how was hubby's birthday party? How are you feeling?

Tundra and Kristy - sorry that you ladies are both out this month. Glad to see that you are both in such high spirits...that's the key i think in waiting.

Hi Donna and lucky! good luck ladies...

Well. The swim class went great. It was as if it was a different child. She loved it and didn't want to get out. Even went to the instructor twice. Kept making bubbles in the water. Very cute. Dr. G that's a cool idea I will try to dip her hair in the water next time. We go to Kings bay Y. I think there are two locations in Brooklyn. One is three blocks away from my house. Works for us. They do singing, playing and arts first and then we swim for 40 minutes.

I'm so forgetful already, that on Saturday I had a pregnant friend ask me point blank if I am pregnant. I had to lie. 

What else, my coworker was visiting from the UK and wanted to see Coney Island (Luna Park), so i took her around. She convinced me to go on the cyclone. That roller coaster is 100 years old. I couldnt say no, the entire time i was freaking out...I'm such an idiot. But everyhting is ok. If I said no, by today the whole company would have known.


----------



## LuckyLightnin

Oh congrats on your BFP Mia!!! How exciting!!

Hopefully you've got those good baby vibes and your baby mojo will be contagious :) Congrats!


----------



## DrGomps

hows everyone doing today??? 

Mia, thanks for asking...DH's party went well...but I wore myself out...and now am really sick...sore throat/runny nose/headaches...etc. even feeling nauseous today..hopefully its not MS...too early...

can't wait to feel somewhat normal...


----------



## jamesmomma201

I'm out :nope: But at least my cycles are starting to look somewhat normal...good luck to all you with bfp's, H&H 9!!!


----------



## LuckyLightnin

I am hanging in there.. 13 dpo with a BFN this morning. I got a crazy cold sore over night (I haven't had one in 5 years!) and I'm fighting off a headache all day.. kind of odd. 

Still no signs of AF though, FX!


----------



## mmcrv

jamesmomma201 said:


> I'm out :nope: But at least my cycles are starting to look somewhat normal...good luck to all you with bfp's, H&H 9!!!

Sorry AF got you too, I was hoping for you! But good thing your cycle is straightened out :)


----------



## mmcrv

LuckyLightnin said:


> I am hanging in there.. 13 dpo with a BFN this morning. I got a crazy cold sore over night (I haven't had one in 5 years!) and I'm fighting off a headache all day.. kind of odd.
> 
> Still no signs of AF though, FX!

Lucky your chart looks really good! FX


----------



## DrGomps

oh no Jamesmomma...fx'ed for this next cycle!! :hugs:


----------



## LuckyLightnin

Thanks MM! I appreciate it :) I am soo trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## mmcrv

LuckyLightnin said:


> Thanks MM! I appreciate it :) I am soo trying not to get my hopes up!

ohh isn't that always the hard part!! I am still sad from AF showing up 3 days ago haha! FX for your BFP soon :flower:


----------



## tundralife2

DrGomps said:


> Mia...hopefully the swimming lessons go better today. :hugs: I want to start doing it with my daughter....where are you doing it??? I have looked into the 14th street Y and asphalt green...will probably start in the summer....she went swimming when we went to Jamaica when she was 10 months old...and is doing better with baths...I usually take them with her and she likes it when I dip her head in...I rest her head on my thighs so she can get her head wet...and she closes her eyes and relaxes...its precious. :cloud9:
> 
> Boo Tundra about the :witch: what are the plans this cycle??
> 
> sorry Kirsty!! I always have wine when the :witch: comes...:hugs: any new strategies for this cycle?? :dust:
> 
> welcome Lucky!! When is AF due??
> 
> welcome donna!! Wow...3 years...did you have assisted conception??? are you doing anything to assist conception this time??? MY DD and this pregnancy were both conceived on clomid.

thanks Dr G! It's okay about AF. The only thing different is I will be using fertile blend 3 times per day, DHEA capsules 50 mg, preseed and no clomid again. This will be my 2nd cycle off of it. The dr said that I have to get my follow up scan end of next month to ck my cyst. She was worried about hyperstimulation from the clomid. I wasn't going to take it anyways as I didn't take it last cycle and I still ovulated on my own. Just pretty much ttc naturally the next few cycles. Thank you for asking. How are you feeling these days? :baby:


----------



## tlk71411

tundralife2 said:


> tlk- I have the same question. I wanted to start temping but was unsure when to start. I pretty much know for sure AF will show this weekend maybe even today. I wanted to add that I understand the sacrifice of military life. I hate it sometimes with a passion because it is so much sacrifice. I can't even begin to tell you how many deployments I've gone through with DH and it's rough on both ends and especially TTC. The base doctor says that she has been seeing a lot of infertility in military couples and some of it comes from the men having deformed sperms that they are tracking down due to chemical exposure or other exposures during deployments. I don't like how that sounds and DH hasn't had a SA done and is embarrased to do one since it's here on base. Sucks Sucks Sucks. I am sure that isn't your case since you already have a child and have recently been preggers. I just hope it won't be mine either!! I'm doing everything on my end to make sure it's not me though so we shall see. I'll be having my HSG next week if I start AF to see if my tubes are blocked or something.
> 
> Good luck on the bikini body that's what I've been doing hehe but won't be wearing a bikini in Alaska anytime in the next 3 years haha!! Too dang cold. I'm sure DH will see you and be happy regardless. I love that reuniting thing...it's like falling all over again!! ;-)

See they mentioned all of that to me when I miscarried... since him and I are BOTH military and we both worked with trucks theres something about radiation. but the dr said he didnt think that was the case with us since we do already have one daughter.It's not as common as some people make it sound, it's actually more centered in certain job fields in the military. I'm just counting down until July =) 
Have you tested yet or are you holding out?



mmcrv said:


> Tlk I can't imagine how difficult it must be to live apart when you have a daughter and go through a miscarriage. Wishing you all the best for July and hope it comes sooner than you think!
> 
> As for charting - I would start when my period starts. You normally want to record your pre-O temps and post-O temps that's how you can identify exactly when you ovulated. Also its good to know how long your LP is. I try to take my temps very regularly but the most important days would be couple of days before O till the end of the cycle. The first time I charted I was pretty surprised to see I O'd on CD 12 when I just assumed it would be CD 16 for me. I could've easily have missed my O.
> 
> You can start now if you want to but you don't need to since you also have a bit of time to be ready with a pattern by July. But charting can be very stressful. I can't stop thinking about my temps all day. Some people stop charting after they know they O'd so that it's less stressful. Hope this helps.

Thank you! That's very helpful :thumbup: I downloaded the FF app on my droid and I bought a thermometer and started temping just so I could get used to doing it. I temped this morning and went back to sleep before putting it in!! lol 



DrGomps said:


> does your daughter take that cough syrup okay?? Its IMPOSSIBLE for me to give Josie medicine she vomits or spits it out...its HORRID!!
> 
> Sorry about the negative blood test. :hugs:
> 
> Whatcha going to do to get your body bikini ready??? I am a beachbody coach and would love to help you in that regard...are you on FB?
> 
> I LOVE san diego..have fun at the zoo!!
> 
> Thanks. My daughter does okay with most meds actually I just use the syringe and stick it in her mouth and she tries to suck it out lol
> I am on FB! My name is Tasia Kunhardt. I run (I hate running but I have to for the Marine Corps gag) and I just joined an awesome new gym so I'm going to try some of their new classes. I'm also doing this awesome Jessica Simpson "Daisy Duke" workout I found. It burns. like my legs are on fire. lol
> 
> 
> 
> mmcrv said:
> 
> 
> I'm out! AF is here :cry:
> 
> DrGromps my BBT always has a dip when Af is around but maybe not as drastic as today's. I just can't understand what the cramps on 10dpo was about
> 
> I am sorry AF got you hon!
> 
> 
> 
> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> well AF showed today but I knew she was going to. I had mild cramping then they progressed like usual when aF shows. I guess it's on to another cycle of ttc!! Good luck to everyone else still waiting.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you hate that feeling, KNOWING she's coming? ugh. she's so evil. Good luck next cycle hon.
> 
> 
> 
> kirstyjane13 said:
> 
> 
> Af got me today too. So.I'm enjoying a glass of wine and relaxing. Feeling quite positive about next month xxClick to expand...
> 
> mmm wine....:wine:
> 
> 
> jamesmomma201 said:
> 
> 
> I'm out :nope: But at least my cycles are starting to look somewhat normal...good luck to all you with bfp's, H&H 9!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry hon:hugs: I'm glad you're getting more regular though, that should be helpful in future cycles.
> 
> 
> AFM...It's been a few days sorry. lol I hope you guys dont mind me sticking around even though I'm WTTC. :coffee:
> :witch: showed up today, FINALLY. Glad I didnt have to wait too long :wacko: I have the feeling she is going to be cruel this time around though...ugh. But I'm glad she's here now so I can get started on knowing my cycles before July...woohoo countdown begins soon! haha.
> 
> Good Luck to all you lovely ladies!Click to expand...


----------



## jamesmomma201

Good luck to you in July tlk!


----------



## tundralife2

tlk-- good luck in july! Yea, she showed full force on Saturday so I am def out this cycle. I'm okay though as I only BD once in like 2 weeks during that time frame because of a base exercise. My hubby was told it could affect his fertility with his previous military job and he doesn't have any children. And I am hoping it won't be his case in the end. Who knows, maybe you will come back by July and see I got my BFP after all!! Until then, it's off to the gym for me. I have to have something else to concentrate on! ;-)


----------



## DrGomps

Lucky, sorry about the bfn. Fx'ed it's just late implantation. 

Mia, that's great that your daughter liked swimming lessons better! I have never been on any of the rides at Coney Island. I did do my maternity photos at the beach there though. 

Tundra, how many cycles of clomid did you do? I did two this time. My DD is a clomid baby. I did have a cyst with her. Wonder if I have one now. 

Tlk, thanks for stopping by!! Giving medicine always results in my dd puking. It's no fun!!
I will add you on Facebook and your def still welcome! Hopefully time will fly and July will be here soon. So if you conceive is that an April baby?? Glad your cycles are regulating. Still sucks though. Hate the :witch: 

Jamesmomma- are you doing anything different this cycle?? 

AFM, still sick. Got a nap in and that helped. Also my daughter has been a bit of a handful. Tantrums and just being very whiny. Driving me a bit mad. Can't wait for us all
To feel better. But on the bright sideba big experiment I did worked, my boss is out of the country until June and my dad is visiting from California this Friday. :dance:


----------



## jamesmomma201

Drg, I think I'll just try to get a better bd schedule this cycle. Wasn't expecting to ovulate so soon last cycle so it kinda caught me by surprise. Might even try opk's now that my cycle is so much shorter than it was.


----------



## mmcrv

Tlk - good to know AF arrived and didn't make you wait for too long. The first time I started taking my temps I didn't record the temp right away and thought the last temp would be saved in the memory. But it wasn't and it took me 3 days to figure that out lol. Some thermometers are supposed to be smart like that but mine wasn't.


----------



## LuckyLightnin

Thanks DrG! 

Another BFN this morning (14dpo).. Fertility Friend is suggesting to wait till 18dpo to test, but I still have high temps, which is confusing. Last month my LP was only 7 days.. my temps dropped very quickly. This time I'm at 14dpo and still at 98.5.. damn those progesterone supplements for making things tricky! ;)


----------



## deedeedee

So my af is also due on Thursday. I'm must admit I'm wondering..... I'm cramping but also twingeing too (but just telling myself its af)... I've also been having twinges in my bbs for 2 days?? Strange because this is unusual for me, they normally grow in size and are agony befor af.... This month they are just the same as any regular day but with the odd twinge?.... Strange I'm thinking. And then today I have started to get cm.... Not abundant but its thick!.... But I'm not getting my hopes up or symptom spotting! Xxx


----------



## tlk71411

tundralife2 said:


> tlk-- good luck in july! Yea, she showed full force on Saturday so I am def out this cycle. I'm okay though as I only BD once in like 2 weeks during that time frame because of a base exercise. My hubby was told it could affect his fertility with his previous military job and he doesn't have any children. And I am hoping it won't be his case in the end. Who knows, maybe you will come back by July and see I got my BFP after all!! Until then, it's off to the gym for me. I have to have something else to concentrate on! ;-)

That's my plan too. Just be a gym rat till it's July =) well if he was told that he really should get tested just so you already know and arent wasting time.



DrGomps said:


> Lucky, sorry about the bfn. Fx'ed it's just late implantation.
> 
> Mia, that's great that your daughter liked swimming lessons better! I have never been on any of the rides at Coney Island. I did do my maternity photos at the beach there though.
> 
> Tundra, how many cycles of clomid did you do? I did two this time. My DD is a clomid baby. I did have a cyst with her. Wonder if I have one now.
> 
> Tlk, thanks for stopping by!! Giving medicine always results in my dd puking. It's no fun!!
> I will add you on Facebook and your def still welcome! Hopefully time will fly and July will be here soon. So if you conceive is that an April baby?? Glad your cycles are regulating. Still sucks though. Hate the :witch:
> 
> Jamesmomma- are you doing anything different this cycle??
> 
> AFM, still sick. Got a nap in and that helped. Also my daughter has been a bit of a handful. Tantrums and just being very whiny. Driving me a bit mad. Can't wait for us all
> To feel better. But on the bright sideba big experiment I did worked, my boss is out of the country until June and my dad is visiting from California this Friday. :dance:

I hope my cycles stay their same old 30 days. this is the period from hell though for sure. I'm sorry you're sick :flower: my dd and I are still battling this dreaded cold.



mmcrv said:


> Tlk - good to know AF arrived and didn't make you wait for too long. The first time I started taking my temps I didn't record the temp right away and thought the last temp would be saved in the memory. But it wasn't and it took me 3 days to figure that out lol. Some thermometers are supposed to be smart like that but mine wasn't.

I wish I had one like that!!! haha I think I'm just waking up a little too early so I'm gonna try a little bit later.


----------



## tundralife2

Dr G hope you are feeling better. I did 3 or 4 cycles of clomid and I have 3 more left but am not taking them again this cycle. I started my DHEA pills and the vitamins so just doing natural this time. I am enjoying the gym, it's "me" time and a chance to blow off some steam. I mainly like the sweating part lol. Makes me feel like I'm doing something hehe!

How is everyone else?


----------



## LuckyLightnin

Well today I've felt like AF was going to come, but no sign of her so far. Keep running to the bathroom thinking she was here.. don't know if that's good or bad!

Still BFN this morning, but I've still got a high temp (98.5, high for me..) and no AF. Any ladies truly feel like AF was coming and then get their BFP? I'm around 14dpo as of now..


----------



## deedeedee

LuckyLightnin said:


> Well today I've felt like AF was going to come, but no sign of her so far. Keep running to the bathroom thinking she was here.. don't know if that's good or bad!
> 
> Still BFN this morning, but I've still got a high temp (98.5, high for me..) and no AF. Any ladies truly feel like AF was coming and then get their BFP? I'm around 14dpo as of now..

Hi, I started a thread on first tri asking if anyone had af cramps befor or during a bfp as I'm in the same boat as you!.... And guess what????...... Lost of post saying yes!!!!...


----------



## LuckyLightnin

Oh wow, I'm glad there's some hope!! I'm now 15dpo.. and nothing. I'm wondering if I just O'd super late or something?! Hopefully you & I are in the same boat and get our BFP's!! :)


----------



## DrGomps

jamesmomma201 said:


> Drg, I think I'll just try to get a better bd schedule this cycle. Wasn't expecting to ovulate so soon last cycle so it kinda caught me by surprise. Might even try opk's now that my cycle is so much shorter than it was.




mmcrv said:


> Tlk - good to know AF arrived and didn't make you wait for too long. The first time I started taking my temps I didn't record the temp right away and thought the last temp would be saved in the memory. But it wasn't and it took me 3 days to figure that out lol. Some thermometers are supposed to be smart like that but mine wasn't.




LuckyLightnin said:


> Thanks DrG!
> 
> Another BFN this morning (14dpo).. Fertility Friend is suggesting to wait till 18dpo to test, but I still have high temps, which is confusing. Last month my LP was only 7 days.. my temps dropped very quickly. This time I'm at 14dpo and still at 98.5.. damn those progesterone supplements for making things tricky! ;)

fertility friend will always recommend you wait super late to test if your LP is irregular. what progesterone supplement are you taking?? I take the cream and in my experience AF would still come while I took it...




tlk71411 said:


> That's my plan too. Just be a gym rat till it's July =) well if he was told that he really should get tested just so you already know and arent wasting time.
> 
> 
> 
> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> Lucky, sorry about the bfn. Fx'ed it's just late implantation.
> 
> Mia, that's great that your daughter liked swimming lessons better! I have never been on any of the rides at Coney Island. I did do my maternity photos at the beach there though.
> 
> Tundra, how many cycles of clomid did you do? I did two this time. My DD is a clomid baby. I did have a cyst with her. Wonder if I have one now.
> 
> 
> I hope my cycles stay their same old 30 days. this is the period from hell though for sure. I'm sorry you're sick :flower: my dd and I are still battling this dreaded cold.
> 
> yay for the gym...I haven't been working out the last few days because I have been so sick..I miss it!! Sorry you guys have been sick and the :witch: has been so evil. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> Dr G hope you are feeling better. I did 3 or 4 cycles of clomid and I have 3 more left but am not taking them again this cycle. I started my DHEA pills and the vitamins so just doing natural this time. I am enjoying the gym, it's "me" time and a chance to blow off some steam. I mainly like the sweating part lol. Makes me feel like I'm doing something hehe!
> 
> How is everyone else?Click to expand...
> 
> thanks sweetie! Hope the DHEA helps! its great news though that your progesterone was so high!! Fx'ed for yoU!!
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyLightnin said:
> 
> 
> Well today I've felt like AF was going to come, but no sign of her so far. Keep running to the bathroom thinking she was here.. don't know if that's good or bad!
> 
> Still BFN this morning, but I've still got a high temp (98.5, high for me..) and no AF. Any ladies truly feel like AF was coming and then get their BFP? I'm around 14dpo as of now..Click to expand...
> 
> Fx'ed she stays away...what are you testing with??
> 
> 
> 
> deedeedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyLightnin said:
> 
> 
> Well today I've felt like AF was going to come, but no sign of her so far. Keep running to the bathroom thinking she was here.. don't know if that's good or bad!
> 
> Still BFN this morning, but I've still got a high temp (98.5, high for me..) and no AF. Any ladies truly feel like AF was coming and then get their BFP? I'm around 14dpo as of now..Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I started a thread on first tri asking if anyone had af cramps befor or during a bfp as I'm in the same boat as you!.... And guess what????...... Lost of post saying yes!!!!...Click to expand...
> 
> cramps are TOTALLY normal...especially in the beginning as the embryon is implanting and nestling in...
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyLightnin said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow, I'm glad there's some hope!! I'm now 15dpo.. and nothing. I'm wondering if I just O'd super late or something?! Hopefully you & I are in the same boat and get our BFP's!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> how positive are you of your O date??? did you chart? OPK??
> 
> 
> AFM...still sick...but slowly getting better...also starting to get some MS...can;t wait to feel somewhat normal again...the weather has been super nice here...Click to expand...


----------



## sallyhansen76

DrG Love the new avatar pioc!!


----------



## mmcrv

Okay I just wanted you girls to know I went to the doc yesterday and she confirmed I have some hormonal irregularities and PCOS-istic symptoms :( I am so heartbroken. She told me to try for 2 months and if I am not pregnant by then to go back to her for medication. I haven't been trying until last month and my husband wanted to wait longer. But I am 29 now and I thought when I will try it won't be as difficult. I just feel like I am running out of time and feeling so lost. But I do know from temping that I ovulate on my own. I have to do a bit of searching on the net to know more about this condition. I am off to NY for 4 days so won't even have time to do that! and this all that is on my mind right now!! :cry:


----------



## jamesmomma201

Dr g. Love the new picture! She's adorable!

Mmcrv, :hugs: Sorry to hear that. I also have quite a few pcos symptoms, never had the bloodwork to diagnose it for sure, but if you ovulate on your own, that's one of the biggest hurdles. I was able to conceive naturally. It did take longer because it wasn't until I realized that I wasn't ovulating. Once I lost some weight apparently I started ovulating and within a couple months ntnp I was pregnant. It can definitely happen!


----------



## tlk71411

mmcrv said:


> Okay I just wanted you girls to know I went to the doc yesterday and she confirmed I have some hormonal irregularities and PCOS-istic symptoms :( I am so heartbroken. She told me to try for 2 months and if I am not pregnant by then to go back to her for medication. I haven't been trying until last month and my husband wanted to wait longer. But I am 29 now and I thought when I will try it won't be as difficult. I just feel like I am running out of time and feeling so lost. But I do know from temping that I ovulate on my own. I have to do a bit of searching on the net to know more about this condition. I am off to NY for 4 days so won't even have time to do that! and this all that is on my mind right now!! :cry:

I'm sorry to hear that hon:hugs: Prayers that you have a mild case that will be easily treatable. Good that you know you ovulate, that is definately a plus. I lot of women I know with PCOS got pregnant after losing weight, or even just starting an exercise routine! Don't get down on yourself hon, it will be okay, and you will overcome this. :hugs:


----------



## mmcrv

Jamesmomma and tlk: thank you so much for the support ladies. I don't know what I would do without you. My doctor also told me I have to lose a little bit of weight even though I am already slender. I am planning to start regular work out activities too, she suggested i swim. I guess I should be happy that at the least I am ovulating on my own. Thanks again sweeties that really cheered me up! Hope you two are doing great.


----------



## DrGomps

mmcrv, oh no! I hope you don't have PCOS...though I do know many woman who have it and have beautiful bubbas now. :flower: ITs weird that they told you to lose weight if you are already slender...I am also 29...and I have always required clomid to conceive...I maybe would have conceived naturally if I waited years, but I am darn impatient. and thankful for clomid. :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

whats everyone got going on this weekend??? My dad is in town so I will be spending time with him...though I am still sick...I also have to work on a poster for a symposium on tuesday...BLAH>..


----------



## mmcrv

DrGomps said:


> mmcrv, oh no! I hope you don't have PCOS...though I do know many woman who have it and have beautiful bubbas now. :flower: ITs weird that they told you to lose weight if you are already slender...I am also 29...and I have always required clomid to conceive...I maybe would have conceived naturally if I waited years, but I am darn impatient. and thankful for clomid. :hugs:

Hi DrGromps thank you for the hope. I am impatient too and I am planning to control my exercise regime, food intake as in try to have things that might increase fertility. Ideas are welcome :) doc told me to lose weight because that's what they normally suggest when someone has fertility problem I think. I am excited for this month lets see what happens! And your avatar is just the cutest little big sister to be! :)


----------



## tlk71411

mmcrv said:


> Jamesmomma and tlk: thank you so much for the support ladies. I don't know what I would do without you. My doctor also told me I have to lose a little bit of weight even though I am already slender. I am planning to start regular work out activities too, she suggested i swim. I guess I should be happy that at the least I am ovulating on my own. Thanks again sweeties that really cheered me up! Hope you two are doing great.

If you're already slim I suggest pilates/zumba/yoga Those workouts are designed to burn fat and build muscle and tone your body; this way your not just "losing weight" (especially if you dont have much to lose) but you're replacing any unhealthy weight with lean muscles :winkwink: that's what I do cuz I'm...well my nickname in my work-space is Tiny so yeah...lol



DrGomps said:


> mmcrv, oh no! I hope you don't have PCOS...though I do know many woman who have it and have beautiful bubbas now. :flower: ITs weird that they told you to lose weight if you are already slender...I am also 29...and I have always required clomid to conceive...I maybe would have conceived naturally if I waited years, but I am darn impatient. and thankful for clomid. :hugs:




DrGomps said:


> whats everyone got going on this weekend??? My dad is in town so I will be spending time with him...though I am still sick...I also have to work on a poster for a symposium on tuesday...BLAH>..

I couldnt wait years. No way. Especially if you know there are options like clomid out there to speed up the process!! 
I got my DD a little kiddie pool that has a blow-up hippo that sprays water lol I'm hoping it'll get nice and hot so we can try it out. Also planning on going hiking....just have'nt found any good trails I want to try yet. Are you taking zinc hon? I swear zinc kicks the crap out of any cold. 



mmcrv said:


> Hi DrGromps thank you for the hope. I am impatient too and I am planning to control my exercise regime, food intake as in try to have things that might increase fertility. Ideas are welcome :) doc told me to lose weight because that's what they normally suggest when someone has fertility problem I think. I am excited for this month lets see what happens! And your avatar is just the cutest little big sister to be! :)

Oh yes, and a friend of mine found out 2 months ago she has PCOS, and they reccommended losing weight and put her on metformin(think thats how you spell it) for cycsts. She didnt really have "weight" to lose, so she is just trying to get in shape and she cut caffeine. My dr told me when I TTC again in July to cut my caffeine intake in half and then really limit it when I do get prego again.....odd cuz I wasnt told that when I had my dd, but I'm going to read up on it.

AFM...My daughter puked on me last night. not just little baby spit up.... I mean FULL ON Excorcist-style PUKED on me. It was so so so gross. It was ALL over my sweats/arm, and puddles were on my couch (it's microfiber never buying another cloth couch) She looked confused for a minute then went on to try and give me kisses with her icky pukey face. UGH :wacko: She didnt have a fever and her cough seems to be a little better. Idk where that came from!!


----------



## mmcrv

tlk I'm sorry about your daughter vomiting on you! But its so cute she was trying to kiss you  I am glad her cough is getting better. Thanks for all the advise I actually need to tone my body and be in shape, so I'm glad my doc advised that. Its been 6 months I cut my caffeine intake so that's good I guess. 

DrGromps I wanted to start taking fish oil, I know its OTC but can you tell me which ones you had? Because all of them have warnings to check with your doc incase you're pregnant? Did you stop after getting your BFP?


----------



## deedeedee

Cd30...... Now 2days late.... Bfn fmu! :(


----------



## DrGomps

mmcrv said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> mmcrv, oh no! I hope you don't have PCOS...though I do know many woman who have it and have beautiful bubbas now. :flower: ITs weird that they told you to lose weight if you are already slender...I am also 29...and I have always required clomid to conceive...I maybe would have conceived naturally if I waited years, but I am darn impatient. and thankful for clomid. :hugs:
> 
> Hi DrGromps thank you for the hope. I am impatient too and I am planning to control my exercise regime, food intake as in try to have things that might increase fertility. Ideas are welcome :) doc told me to lose weight because that's what they normally suggest when someone has fertility problem I think. I am excited for this month lets see what happens! And your avatar is just the cutest little big sister to be! :)Click to expand...

sounds like you are doing everything right...I heard grapefruit is helpful to improve CM and I ate pineapple core and brazil nuts during the tww to help implantation. 




tlk71411 said:


> mmcrv said:
> 
> 
> Jamesmomma and tlk: thank you so much for the support ladies. I don't know what I would do without you. My doctor also told me I have to lose a little bit of weight even though I am already slender. I am planning to start regular work out activities too, she suggested i swim. I guess I should be happy that at the least I am ovulating on my own. Thanks again sweeties that really cheered me up! Hope you two are doing great.
> 
> If you're already slim I suggest pilates/zumba/yoga Those workouts are designed to burn fat and build muscle and tone your body; this way your not just "losing weight" (especially if you dont have much to lose) but you're replacing any unhealthy weight with lean muscles :winkwink: that's what I do cuz I'm...well my nickname in my work-space is Tiny so yeah...lol
> 
> 
> 
> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> mmcrv, oh no! I hope you don't have PCOS...though I do know many woman who have it and have beautiful bubbas now. :flower: ITs weird that they told you to lose weight if you are already slender...I am also 29...and I have always required clomid to conceive...I maybe would have conceived naturally if I waited years, but I am darn impatient. and thankful for clomid. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> whats everyone got going on this weekend??? My dad is in town so I will be spending time with him...though I am still sick...I also have to work on a poster for a symposium on tuesday...BLAH>..Click to expand...
> 
> I couldnt wait years. No way. Especially if you know there are options like clomid out there to speed up the process!!
> I got my DD a little kiddie pool that has a blow-up hippo that sprays water lol I'm hoping it'll get nice and hot so we can try it out. Also planning on going hiking....just have'nt found any good trails I want to try yet. Are you taking zinc hon? I swear zinc kicks the crap out of any cold.
> 
> 
> 
> mmcrv said:
> 
> 
> Hi DrGromps thank you for the hope. I am impatient too and I am planning to control my exercise regime, food intake as in try to have things that might increase fertility. Ideas are welcome :) doc told me to lose weight because that's what they normally suggest when someone has fertility problem I think. I am excited for this month lets see what happens! And your avatar is just the cutest little big sister to be! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, and a friend of mine found out 2 months ago she has PCOS, and they reccommended losing weight and put her on metformin(think thats how you spell it) for cycsts. She didnt really have "weight" to lose, so she is just trying to get in shape and she cut caffeine. My dr told me when I TTC again in July to cut my caffeine intake in half and then really limit it when I do get prego again.....odd cuz I wasnt told that when I had my dd, but I'm going to read up on it.
> 
> AFM...My daughter puked on me last night. not just little baby spit up.... I mean FULL ON Excorcist-style PUKED on me. It was so so so gross. It was ALL over my sweats/arm, and puddles were on my couch (it's microfiber never buying another cloth couch) She looked confused for a minute then went on to try and give me kisses with her icky pukey face. UGH :wacko: She didnt have a fever and her cough seems to be a little better. Idk where that came from!!Click to expand...

that little pool sounds fun! its def not warm enough yet here for that!!! THe vomiting sounds awful...is she filling better??



mmcrv said:


> tlk I'm sorry about your daughter vomiting on you! But its so cute she was trying to kiss you  I am glad her cough is getting better. Thanks for all the advise I actually need to tone my body and be in shape, so I'm glad my doc advised that. Its been 6 months I cut my caffeine intake so that's good I guess.
> 
> DrGromps I wanted to start taking fish oil, I know its OTC but can you tell me which ones you had? Because all of them have warnings to check with your doc incase you're pregnant? Did you stop after getting your BFP?

I don't see why it would be harmful....but I took it as gummies...and now I am taking a gummy prenatal with fish oil. :flower:



deedeedee said:


> Cd30...... Now 2days late.... Bfn fmu! :(

BOO! Hope the :witch: stays away. 


AFM...REALLY busy weekend....haven't had a chance to be on much...my dad was here and I also had to finish a poster to present at a symposium tomorrow (I need to have it printed today). 

I got waxed yesterday...just in time for my first OB appt Wednesday and we are going to the hamptons next weekend. So busy, but fun plans! :D


----------



## tundralife2

Hi ladies! How are those of you in the TWW doing? How are all the BFP's doing today? getting over your morning sickness? 

I am only on CD10 today and it's going to drag drag drag by, I can already tell! ;-) I am optimistic this month. Fx'd for more BFP's this thread.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Tundra, im close to you. Cd 8 today. Trying not to obsess too much. but getting a little antsy. lol. 

I have all my fertility testing appointments to concentrate on, otherwise i d be going insane waiting for O...AGAIN. lol. Cycle buddies?


----------



## jamesmomma201

I'm cycle day 8 today too, why is it we are always waiting for something? Waiting for af to be done, waiting to o, waiting for either bfp or af to start. I spend my whole month waiting Lol, I need a distraction! How are you all doing?


----------



## mmcrv

I am CD 11 today and waiting for O and I am due to O any day now starting from tomorrow....yes, the waiting game continues.


----------



## sallyhansen76

James momma Cycle buddies. ;) hee hee . ya i dont know why but this cycle seems to be dragging out :coffee: only cd 9.. WTH?!?!? 

Do u usually o on cd 14? or later?

Good luck mmcrv go catch that eggy.


----------



## DrGomps

you ladies all seem about synced...when do you all regularly O...I HATE the wait to O....but at least when it gets closer all the :sex: can be fun....

and even after you get your bfp...its all waiting...waiting for appts...scans...this ttc business is all waiting....but its SO worth it....my Daughter is the most amazing thing in my life...

AFM...I am SOOO darn moody...got in a big fight with DH...I am just unpleasant to be around and having trouble controlling my temper...its weird I didn't have moodiness this bad with DD...I think maybe its sleep deprivation??? Also...starting to have morning sickness...no vomiting yet...but dizzy and nauseous alot...Tomorrow is my first OB appt and my daughters 18 month check up...so a busy day!! 

what do you ladies do to pass the time??? 

For me...I enjoyed doing all I could to improve my chances by taking herbs...OPKs...bbt, etc...

its weird not to be doing that and POAS...though I have peed on some sticks recently...but am about done as the lines are as dark as they can be....still its something I can do to pass the time while I wait for my first ultrasound. which will probably be next week...I will make the appt tomorrow after I get the referral from my Dr.


----------



## MiaHop

hey Guys,

Good luck waiting for O. It's the worst...I feel like you are in war mode where you pay attention to everything making sure you don't miss it.

Sorry I have been m.i.a., I have been to sunny Ohio last week vising Little Tikes (client), so it has been a very busy week for me.
On April 20th and 22nd I gave blood (my doc was away so the other one wanted me to come in for an apt), back then i was only 4 weeks and 3 days and she wanted me to do a sono. I told her no, its too soon, I dont need to worry that something is wrong, so she settled for blood work. My hcg was rising nicely. However, my progesterone was low, it was 18 on Saturday at 12:30pm and 15.5 on Monday at 7am. I was surprised that she said it was low, it made me very upset. I mean come on I was only 4 weeks and 3 days and 4 weeks and 5 days, how high do they want it to be. They think its on the boarder of being low. 

The reason this made me so anxious is because with my m/c in December I had low progesterone, I mean it was around 9. But my hcg kept rising and the baby always measured 2 weeks smaller. which is a huge discrepancy, this is how I knew it was wrong, plus I had no symptoms. So here I thought, here we go again.

Anyway, the doc prescribed Crinone 8% (not 4), to use once a day. So she wants me to do progesterone supplements. I read there are cases of birth defects which I am not too happy about.

So after this happened I wasn't in the best talking mood last week, plus the client visit made me really busy.

I have my first sono apt tomorrow too at 6 weeks DrG.
So hopefully it will be ok. I am not looking forward to it. Too anxious that something will be negative like last time. I mean on the point of tears scared.

This time is different for me, I actually have symptoms. I am extremely tired, i mean exhausted. I do stupid things all the time. Like I will take someone elses shopping cart in the store, or ask someone why they didnt come to a party, when they were there and spoke to me for an hour. Or forget to invite a client to a meeting haha. Its really showing.

Dr. G love your girls shirt in your profile pic :).


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girlies, I'm 4dpo today, and trying not to be too hopeful this month, what do you bus think to my chart?

Hope your all fine xxx


----------



## prgirl_11

Hi everyone! I am currently 12DPO and have taken 14 HPT in the last four days (obsessed much?). 13 of the tests were very faint positives and the one digital test I took was negative. I opened the digital one up and it had a faint second line. I took a qualitative hCG blood test yesterday and it said I had 22mlU/ml. AF is due to arrive Thursday (I have an irregular 36 day cycle) and if she doesn't arrive by Friday I will get another blood test done to verify if my hCG levels are increasing. I am also feeling very slight PMS cramos which I've read is common in early pregnancy.

DH and I have been TTC our first child naturally for nine months and I am just so over the emotional roller coaster. I am still pretty ignorant to all of this. I guess what I would like to hear is some honest feedback from those of you that have been in this situation before. Are things looking okay for me still? Can I still have a chemical or ectopic pregnancy with 14 positive tests and a 22mlU/ml or am I overreacting for nothing? I won't dare talk to anyone about this until I am sure so I appreciate your honest feedback. Thank you!


----------



## jamesmomma201

Sally and Drg, last month was the first month I have seen ovulation on ff, don't think I was the last few months. I o'd cd13 last month, hoping it'll stay close to that again this month, so hopefully just a few more days and then I can obsess about that lol. Good luck with your scans, that's always fun!


----------



## DrGomps

Awe..Mia. :hugs: I know this must be scary...I am SO scared about my first scan too...but I am sure all will be well...and its better to know earlier whats going on...IMO. :hugs:
I have been forgetting things too...

MrsA...Baby :dust: coming your way!!

prggirl_11...your def pregnant....I hope it sticks and your levels increase...they should double every two days...hpts are very quanitative but you can get an idea of what your levels are....22miu is a bit low, but its very possible you just implanted later..like 11 DPO. digis need 50 miu to be positive...if you take them apart there will always be a line though...they detect LH too...https://www.peeonastick.com/hpt/digitalsecret.html


Jamesmomma...sounds like you are in your fertile period. :dance: time to :sex:


AFM...taking my daughter to the pediatrician today and going to the OB later...won't get a scan...but will get the date for my first scan.


----------



## prgirl_11

Thanks DrGomps! I got two faint positives again today. I guess I just assumed they were supposed to get darker but I've read that doesn't matter as long as there is a second line. 

I'm going to keep myself distracted and just do a quantitative blood test again on Friday to see if I've increased. AF is set to arrive tomorrow but hopefully she goes on a very long vacation!


----------



## DrGomps

post some pics!!! 12 DPO is still very early so keeping everything crossed the levels increase and lines get darker!!


----------



## MiaHop

Dr G how did your appt. go..?


----------



## DrGomps

It was fine Mia...they did a pap and blood tests..I have the same OB...so she said you are old hat at this right?? :haha: and she promised not to make a big deal out of my weight gain since she saw how much I lost it last time!! I got my first ultrasound booked...a week from tomorrow...I can't wait! I am SO impatient and just want to see that little heart beating...how did your scan go??


----------



## prgirl_11

Aww congrats!! I would be impatient too! LOL


----------



## MiaHop

hehe thats great! 

:)

Mine makes a big deal about weight gain too, I lost everything but 4 pounds from last pregnancy, so this time I am starting at the weight i was at 12 weeks last time :(

It went well, there was a heartbeat. I am actually 6 weeks and 2 days today. So I am a day ahead of when I thought I ovulated (April 2nd not 3rd). The HB was 117. She said it was on the low end (I think they want it over 120), but it was only 6 weeks so she said its probably ok. They did blood work for everything, I had to ask them to not do it for genetic testing since I only had a baby 2 years ago and I have the same husband, so it shouldn't have changed. Next apt is at 8 weeks. She wants me to continue taking crinone for the next few months.. And she didnt check my hcg or progesterone, because I think she saw the heartbeat and that might have been enough. I told her that i am flying to Europe in 2 weeks for 10 days and she wasn't happy with it. She said that there is something called airplane miscarriages, I don't agree with her. I researched this, I think in general a woman is more likely to miscarry in the first trimester. She did upset me with this, but I guess I will just have to take a chance since I booked this in February. So trying not to think about it. With my first pregnancy I flew in my second trimester to Europe and all was fine.


----------



## prgirl_11

Update: I am 14DPO today and got another faint blue positive this morning. AF is supposed to arrive today and she has not shown up yet! I had very fluttery-type mild cramps yesterday but nothing since. Fingers crossed! If AF doesn't arrive I will get another hCG qualitative test tomorrow! Praying for God's will to be done! Baby dust to all!


----------



## DrGomps

where are you going in europe???

:dance: YAY for seeing the heartbeat!!!

And I agree...everywhere I read says flying is fine...they don't recommend it past 35 weeks though...I am flying to california when I am about 14 weeks...:shrug:

drs are weird...mine told me I need to wean my daughter... I just don't see that happening in the near future and I am not in a hurry...


----------



## MiaHop

going to Copenhagen and a cruise in Norway through the Fjords. (DH birthday gift to me for my 30th that was in April) :)

That's cool, hopefully you're no longer tired at 14 weeks when you fly.

Whats her reasoning for it? That makes no sense...I mean the milk may taste different to her, but if she still likes it, who is to say you should stop. Besides it's a proven fact that bf up to year 2 is just as important as up to year 1.

I bf my daughter till her 1st birthday, but my job made it difficult to do it further. I plan on doing it longer with this one if i can :) hehe. Bottom line is if it makes you and your baby girl happy you shouldn't stop!


----------



## jamesmomma201

prgirl_11 said:


> Update: I am 14DPO today and got another faint blue positive this morning. AF is supposed to arrive today and she has not shown up yet! I had very fluttery-type mild cramps yesterday but nothing since. Fingers crossed! If AF doesn't arrive I will get another hCG qualitative test tomorrow! Praying for God's will to be done! Baby dust to all!

Sounds promising! Fx'd!


----------



## DrGomps

prg, sounds like your def pregnant! let us know how the beta goes..

Mia, the cruise sounds FAB!! and I agree..I am going to keep nursing until my daughter is done...there really is no harm in it...


----------



## MiaHop

Ch67arles said:


> cruise in Norway through the Fjords

sorry not sure, is this a comment/question?


----------



## DrGomps

hows everyone doing??


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ya i agree seems like this thread went quiet for awhile there. xx


----------



## prgirl_11

Hi ladies! Happy Monday! :flower:

Well, I noticed that I kept getting positives but they were getting lighter. On Friday morning I got a faint positive. I got my blood checked that afternoon and ended up with an hCG level of 6. It dropped from the 22 I had on Monday. 

This is my first loss and I'm hoping the last. While I was sad and cried, I know God knows better than I so we will just keep trying. Going on our 10th month of trying now. I'm just happy that we finally got a positive for the first time.

Baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## mmcrv

prgirl I am so sorry for your loss but also admire your strength. Baby dust to you


----------



## MiaHop

prgirl I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:
baby dust to you, and I hope you get your BFP again soon!


----------



## sallyhansen76

:hugs: pr girls


----------



## jamesmomma201

Prgirl, sorry about your loss! 

Afm, still waiting to o. My temps have been a little wacky this month so far, not sure what's going on.


----------



## mmcrv

I'm quite sure I am 1 dpo today. Hope your'e all doing good


----------



## cyncity

Hi ladies,

Been awhile since I've popped in on this thread...

Prgirl - so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: Baby dust to you.

I'm 6dpo today. DrG inspired me to go for acupuncture this month and I O'd on CD17 which is amazing since I'm usually CD23-27! I'm also taking a bunch of herbs the acupuncturist prescribed and it's keeping my temp up during the luteal phase. Usually I have a couple of temp dips. I'm feeling really touchy which is quite normal for me at this time. Also feeling a bit of fluttery activity that I usually don't feel until the second week of the tww. We'll see if that means anything. Testing on this Friday at 9dpo.

Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:


----------



## DrGomps

prgirl, I am SO sorry for you loss! :hugs: I hope you get that rainbow real soon. 

yay mmcrv for the tww! :dance:

cyncity...thats amazing that acupuncture worked that fast for you...it took me two cycles to regulate...but my O date moved from cd 26 to cd 18!! your chart looks textbook! I bet your preggers!

Jamesmomma, looks like you will O soon! :thumbup:

AFm...3 days to my scan...so nervous...I have been dreaming about it...and lots of MS...:sick:


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girls, sorry for the losses and bfn, congrats for all the bfp, I'm 11dpo and have a few shadowy lines in the test section.

Fx for your scan dr g xxxx


----------



## mmcrv

Cyncity fingers crossed for you! I am thinking about acupuncture too, let me know how it works out for you :)

DrGromps - ooooh so exciting! I am waiting to know how the scan goes :) My best friend is pregnant with twins and her 20th week scan is in a couple of days and I can't wait haha!!

MrsA - yay for 11 dpo already, I am going to check out your tests, FX!


----------



## cyncity

DrGomps said:


> cyncity...thats amazing that acupuncture worked that fast for you...it took me two cycles to regulate...but my O date moved from cd 26 to cd 18!! your chart looks textbook! I bet your preggers!
> 
> AFm...3 days to my scan...so nervous...I have been dreaming about it...and lots of MS...:sick:

I hope you're right DrG - it's taking everything for me not to start testing yet! I'm sorry to hear that you are sick - do you find eating a bit of crackers in the morning before getting up helps? I found that as long as I had just a little bit of something coating my stomach it would help. Good luck with your scan, we'll be thinking about you xo



Mrs A said:


> Hey girls, sorry for the losses and bfn, congrats for all the bfp, I'm 11dpo and have a few shadowy lines in the test section.
> 
> Fx for your scan dr g xxxx

Have you tested again today? I looked in the test section yesterday and saw something on the first one!!



mmcrv said:


> Cyncity fingers crossed for you! I am thinking about acupuncture too, let me know how it works out for you :)

Thank you! Seriously, acupuncture is amazeballs! It's a bit pricey when you factor in the herbs as well, but if it's going to help then it's worth it to me. I'm not getting any younger and I would like the option to possibly have one more after this one, so I say let's get the show on the road! Seriously though, the fact that it moved my O up so quickly and by 6 days at least is proof for me that it is doing *something*

I'm 7dpo today and had another little jump in temp this morning. Yesterday afternoon (and a little bit on 5dpo) I felt fluttering in my uterus. I don't remember having that until the second week of the tww before AF. I woke up with a super sore back this morning. I was feeling really tired yesterday afternoon, but it's hard to say what that means as lately I always seem tired. I'm going to test Friday morning at 9dpo with a FRER because it is my best friend's 40th bday and I'm going to want to have a couple of drinks. I don't trust my Wondfo's to be as accurate. The wait is killing me...


----------



## Mrs A

Hey peeps, hope your all well.

I've tested again as I'm due af today or tomorrow, and thought I saw a shadow line, although it seemed to vanish slightly when dried?

It's in the test section x x


----------



## cyncity

Mrs A said:


> Hey peeps, hope your all well.
> 
> I've tested again as I'm due af today or tomorrow, and thought I saw a shadow line, although it seemed to vanish slightly when dried?
> 
> It's in the test section x x

I went to look and I see something in the first test you posted today. Did you photograph it when it was still wet or after it had dried?

I've got a bit of a headache today and am crampy. I'm so unmotivated to do much, which is par for the course around this time of the tww.


----------



## Mrs A

cyncity said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> Hey peeps, hope your all well.
> 
> I've tested again as I'm due af today or tomorrow, and thought I saw a shadow line, although it seemed to vanish slightly when dried?
> 
> It's in the test section x x
> 
> I went to look and I see something in the first test you posted today. Did you photograph it when it was still wet or after it had dried?
> 
> I've got a bit of a headache today and am crampy. I'm so unmotivated to do much, which is par for the course around this time of the tww.Click to expand...

All photos were taken within 5 mins of taking the test

Afm ff decided to move my crosshairs today and make me back to 11dpo....


----------



## cyncity

I'm 8dpo this morning and am definitely feeling something is up, so I did a Wondfo test this morning...

I'm getting hubs to pick up some FRER for me today.


Spoiler
https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz216/sweet_umz/test_opt.jpg


----------



## cyncity

MrsA - have you tested again this morning??


----------



## Mrs A

cyncity said:


> MrsA - have you tested again this morning??

No, I'm too scared to see a negative, plus my temp went down again today :-(


----------



## sallyhansen76

mrs a :hugs:

Cyncity...I see that!! Fx d!


----------



## Mrs A

sallyhansen76 said:


> mrs a :hugs:
> 
> Cyncity...I see that!! Fx d!

:hugs: to you too sal x x


----------



## DrGomps

cyncity I see it!!


----------



## mmcrv

Cyncity I sure see a line!!


----------



## tundralife2

cyncity! I agree---I see it...FXD for you...

Mrs A sorry about the temps hugs hugs hugs.


----------



## DrGomps

any more tests cyncity??? Hows everyone else?? I have my scan in about 8 hrs...nervous!!


----------



## cyncity

Thank you ladies! :flower:

Good luck with your scan today DrG - we'll be thinking about you!

I took an FRER this morning... 


Spoiler
https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz216/sweet_umz/test2_opt.jpg

Guess I'll be drinking cranberry and ginger ale at the party tonight ;)


----------



## DrGomps

yay cyncity!! Congrats on your :bfp: Acupunture does work eh? :thumbup:


----------



## cyncity

DrGomps said:


> yay cyncity!! Congrats on your :bfp: Acupunture does work eh? :thumbup:

Thank you!! Yes, I 100% recommend acupuncture as I'm sure that is what helped me this month. I am a total believer!!


----------



## DrGomps

I agree...acupuncture is amazing!! It did wonders for me!! I still go a bit now...to help with my nausea...


----------



## DrGomps

just an update ladies...in case you haven't heard...I am pregnant with Quadruplets! :shock: 

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/913130_10101800467994533_1806785942_n_zps66320773.jpg

they think one might not make it since its measuring small and has a weak heartrate....

they also recommended reduction..I am so scared and its been a stressful time all around. Def wasn't expecting this!


----------



## cyncity

That is incredible!! I still can't get over that you have 4 little beans!! Congratulations xo


----------



## jamesmomma201

Wow! That's amazing! Stay healthy!


----------



## mmcrv

Wow!!! All the best DrGromps that is definitely a miracle :)


----------



## kirstyjane13

Oh my goodness!! Congratulations. Sorry to hear about your small bean
fxd for you. Xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Holy cow!! 4!! thats amazing!!! No wonder u got your bfp sooo freaking early!!! Congradulatiosn!!! xxxxI forget were u doing assisted conception?


----------



## Mrs A

Clomid Sally xx


----------



## DrGomps

thanks Sally! 

Hows everyone else doing???


----------



## Mrs A

Never mind us.....we're all worried about you! :flower:


----------



## MiaHop

I see I have missed a lot.

Cincity congrats on your BFP!

Dr. G wow..thats amazing congrats!!!! :)


----------



## tundralife2

Dr G---how friggn cow!! 4 beanies!! congrats....how exciting and scary at the same time. I see sally's comment about assisted conception. She was meaning clomid, right?

Cyncity!!---congrats to you as well...hoping the rest of us will be there soon!


----------



## cyncity

Yes yes, this is the lucky thread, so hoping you ladies will be following shortly!!

Seriously though, if you haven't tried acupuncture and you are getting impatient TTC, I cannot recommend it enough. I am truly surprised at how quickly it worked, and generally just how great I feel from the sessions and the herbs I was prescribed. Even if I didn't get a BFP this cycle, I can honestly say my moods were better and I had more energy.

Good luck ladies! xo

AFM, I got a call from the dr's office today. My blood tests were back, but he is worried that the hcg is really low so I have to go back for more tests on Friday. It was early when I went in for the blood work, but still can't help but worry me some.


----------



## tundralife2

cyncity- I am sure everything will work out fine. how often did you go to get the acupuncture? I am wondering if insurance covers that? I know that my military insurance doesn't even cover a chiropractor so may not cover acupuncture since some consider it holistic medicine. What do you think? Did you have insurance and it covered your visits? 

Congrats again and I am sure you just got a positive super early and your numbers will increase.


----------



## cyncity

tundralife2 said:


> cyncity- I am sure everything will work out fine. how often did you go to get the acupuncture? I am wondering if insurance covers that? I know that my military insurance doesn't even cover a chiropractor so may not cover acupuncture since some consider it holistic medicine. What do you think? Did you have insurance and it covered your visits?
> 
> Congrats again and I am sure you just got a positive super early and your numbers will increase.

I'm going in again on Friday so I'll hopefully know by Monday. :coffee:

I went for acupuncture just once before I O'd, then once 3dpo, and then once again the following week after I found out I was pregnant. My acupuncturist wanted me to go 3x a week before O, then 2x a week after O. She was hoping it would only take 3 months, but said it might take longer depending on how my body reacted. I compromised to only go once a week because I don't have coverage and she said that once a week is better than nothing. She also prescribed me a few different herbs in pill form which I took religiously. It cost me about $100/week for both treatment and herbs. WELL WORTH IT!!! 

I also made some huge changes in my diet this month, like trying to eat very clean (minimal caffeine, minimal sugar, very little alcohol, tons of fruits and veggies, no gluten) I also cut down my meat consumption to chicken breast, salmon, lots of lentils and chickpeas.

I really truly believe that acupuncture did it for me this month. I could "feel" changes going on when she put in the needles. There were some points that actually hurt, so it must have activated something!!


----------



## tundralife2

cyncity---interesting, very interesting! thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrGomps

cyncity...what day did you have your betas done??? shame on your dr...a single beta doesn't tell much...you need the48 hour doubling to be able to say anything...I just had a single beta...at 6 weeks...not sure what it was, btu now I am curious.

I think acupunture worked a little too well for me. :dohh:


----------



## cyncity

DrGomps said:


> cyncity...what day did you have your betas done??? shame on your dr...a single beta doesn't tell much...you need the48 hour doubling to be able to say anything...I just had a single beta...at 6 weeks...not sure what it was, btu now I am curious.
> 
> I think acupunture worked a little too well for me. :dohh:

Yes I think acupuncture went above and beyond the call of duty for you!!!

I had my blood drawn on 9dpo so yeah, that was quite early... I'm going in again on Friday which will be 16dpo. My Wondfos are continuing to darken so that is reassuring.

How's everyone doing? Any new rounds of testing starting soon?!!


----------



## MiaHop

Had my second u/s apt. yesterday. it went well. 
I'm measuring exactly 8 weeks (yesterday) so seems right on track. Heartbeat was up also good (not like 2 weeks ago). It was 157 yesterday. Things seem to be ok. Still doing crinone for another two weeks. 

I'll be leaving the country for 10 days tomorrow, so i probably wont get to check as much. But good luck to all you ladies who are in the TWW!!! Hope I come back and find out you all are preggos.

Dr.G yeah acupuncture def worked for you! I was actually waiting to see if it's twins for me (it's not), twins run in my family. My mom, my brother had twins in march, my cousin (moms twin's son) had twins 5 years ago...so a lot of twins. Fraternal and identical, plus the husbands family (which doesn't really matter i know). So I thought hey maybe me too! lol. How are you feeling? I'm sure its still a big shock. I imagine your beta was high at 6 weeks and is through the roof now.


----------



## jamesmomma201

Glad to hear everyone is doing good! 

Afm, not so good Lol. Still waiting to o, if I even do this cycle. Getting to where I dread taking my temp each morning. So disappointing!


----------



## DrGomps

Jamesmomma, how frustrating! 

Mia, glad alls going well! 

Cyncity, my friends 9 dpo was 32. What was yours? Her baby is perfectly healthy so far. 

My 6 week beta was 50,000. Haha!


----------



## MiaHop

.


----------



## cyncity

DrGomps said:


> Jamesmomma, how frustrating!
> 
> Mia, glad alls going well!
> 
> Cyncity, my friends 9 dpo was 32. What was yours? Her baby is perfectly healthy so far.
> 
> My 6 week beta was 50,000. Haha!

I don't know what my beta was - he never tells me the numbers because he thinks I over analyze too much... I went in today for another draw.

50,000 - holy moly!!!!


----------



## cyncity

Jamesmomma - that sucks waiting to O! I have long cycles and it was frustrated to have EWCM, then none, then again, then no temp shift for another week and a half. Hope it comes soon for you xo


----------



## mmcrv

Jamesmomma that is so frustrating! I hope you ovulate soon enough.

Cyncity hope your blood test went good today!

Dr.G I keep getting your updates from your journal. Sending you lots of strength. 

AFM Last week I took my bbt charts to show it to my doctor after she said I had PCOS. I have clear shifts every month but she looked at them and said I should use OPKs because BBT charting isn't a good indicator for me. She said my eggs are maturing every month but it is not necessarily being released. So I am not very hopeful this month and have been slacking at temping lol :haha: 
and I started having fish oil.


----------



## DrGomps

mmcrv...what made her think PCOS just by your chart??? Did she suggest metformin???


----------



## mmcrv

She suggested PCOS by my blood work done quite a while ago. She said I am PCOStic, might not be ovulating on my own. She suggested we try for 2 months and then she will put me on metformin and clomid.


----------



## mmcrv

She suggested PCOS by my blood work done quite a while ago. She said I am PCOStic, might not be ovulating on my own. She suggested we try for 2 months and then she will put me on metformin and clomid.


----------



## jamesmomma201

Finally got crosshairs! Hopefully they stay lol. 

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## DrGomps

yay for crosshairs Jamesmomma!

another one of us got a :bfp:

sallyhansen got hers a few days ago! :dance:

:dust: to all!!

mmcrv...be careful with clomid!! It can make you REALLY pregnant!!

I am excited for my scan on Friday...


----------



## mmcrv

Good news Jamesmomma! 

Haha DrGromps I'm sure it does but only for a lucky few :)


----------



## DrGomps

LOL>..yeah...its really rare...I am just lucky. :dohh:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies just wanted to try and catch up best i could. As dr G said i got my Bfp! :) 

Jamesmomma good luck!!


----------



## jamesmomma201

Congrats Sally!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thank you!!


----------



## cyncity

Sally - yay, congratulations!!!!!!! 

Jamesmomma - FX for you! when are you testing?


----------



## DrGomps

I know all of you ladies will get your :bfp: soon! 

Cyncity, did you get your second beta done?


----------



## mmcrv

Sally congrats on your BFP!!! 

DrG that sounds awesome


----------



## jamesmomma201

I might try to test on the 31st, if I can hold out...I would be 14 dpo then.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thank you mmcrv!!


----------



## MiaHop

Hello ladies.

Just came back from vaca.

Congrats Sally that's wonderful news!

Good luck James momma, can't wait to hear the news in the next few days.

Dr. G sorry to see that it's three now :(, hope it remains a healthy pregnancy for you


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girls, have any of you experienced ewcm globs from 10dpo?


----------

